# THE HALOCAUST BATTLE DOME



## Vencet (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Halocaust battle dome are you a halocaust member and want to kick another members ass well step on up and become famous hey maybe youll get noticed and levle up in the halocaust come on my brothers let the fight begin


----------



## HK-47 (May 5, 2007)

I'll start in a few.*waits for challanger*


----------



## Vencet (May 5, 2007)

allso i think blue x is going to be the medical nin of the arena


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

yep i sure am ^^ *waves*


----------



## Vencet (May 5, 2007)

well hmmm il take someone on *Picks up scyth* if anyones brave enough


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

*Gulps* um...i am just here to heal the injured *whistles*


----------



## Vencet (May 5, 2007)

i know i wont challenge you unless you want to fight im an ass but not that big of one

Be sides your becoming more like my E-Sister


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

Uhhhh.........is that a good thing? cuz i'll put you as  my e bro in my sig if you want


----------



## Vencet (May 5, 2007)

i dont mind and its weather you want it to be a good thing or not


----------



## HK-47 (May 5, 2007)

And I am her E-Sensei!


----------



## Vencet (May 5, 2007)

Sweetness  but my E-Family is the Halocaust i see no point in adding ti to my sig


----------



## Vencet (May 5, 2007)

ill fight you cronos causeim bored


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

I added you to my sig anyway ^^


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

I'll kick your little n00b ass anyday Vencent.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

O.o dang vance are you a little hyper today? *get medical kit* well at let i am prepared for a fight ^^


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

*destroys Blue with finger* n00blets can't handle me.


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Vance!What the Hell did you just do?!?Son of A Bitch!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is currently knocked out* .............


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

I'll fight you too Cronos...


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

friend!
*Disappears Into Darkness*
Let's go Vance!
*Casts Shadow Ball,Keeps on the move*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*wakes up 3 hours later* uhh......i need help *grabs side in pain* damn, vance why did you have to do that i was only trying to be nice.....


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Reappears At Your Side*
Are You Ok?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

no......i am too weak to heal myself....*grabs side again* damn........I have a majoir gash on my side and my arm........


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Shit!*Straining Thinking*_FUCK!What am I gonna do?!?_
We have to get out of here!
VANCE YOU friend!!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is losing alot of blood* there is some stuff in my med kit.....please help me!


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Rips Sleave Off Coat*Umph!First to apply pressure to stop the bleeding.*Ties Around Wound*Now to get you outta here.Grab My Arm!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*grabs cronos's arm* ...........


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Darkness Covers As We Dissapear*
Ominous Voice-You will pay Vance!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is in alot of pain* ummm....hospital would be nice....


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

That's where we're going!
*Appears In Hospital*
We need IMIDIATE medical attenion!NOW GODDAMNIT!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*faints from blood loss* .................


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

FUCK!
Me*Faints From Mental Exaustion*
Blue-*Is Taken Into ER And Treated*


----------



## Devon 123 (May 6, 2007)

Hmm...I CHANLLENGE...Phantom the Master!!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is alot better now* phew thank gawd.......*grabs med case and stuffs it with alot of stuff* i am ready to treat anybody now....and remember I AM NOT TRYING TO FIGHT ANYONE! so please don't hurt me.....


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

And if you do,I'LL RIP YOU A NEW ASSHOLE FUCKERS!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

O.o huh  me? wtf, or do you mean they


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

People reading this.Who else? remember-


> and remember I AM NOT TRYING TO FIGHT ANYONE! so please don't hurt me.....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

eh yeah..sorry i am a little dizzy since i have had no suger for 7 hours now...gawd i need suger..........*drinks soda* much better...i am serious my doc requires me to have plenty of suger or i'll pass out....i have low blood suger...no it isn't diebetes.....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Okay, I want to point out that you spelled "Halocaust" wrong.  It's Holocaust.

Oh and of course I'll participate on this.  I'll take on two members just to make it fair.


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

lol cronos ur anger is ur weakness
Dark appears beside cronos and teleports him back to the battledome
Draw his swords
"Bring it on from anywhere"


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*watches battle* ............


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (May 6, 2007)

I see what you did there


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

what does that mean yamato?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

*10000 swords appear around everyone at every corner*

An abiltity I learned from that one guy, Byakuya!


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Shut up Cronos *slices his stomach open*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

*All 10000 stab Vance*

Next, _Dager's Roullette!_

*10000 guns form around everyone at every corner*


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Smirks at Asylum.


   You cannot beat me that easily. *Snipes him in the arm from a distance clone.*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

That's a cheap shot bitch.Make sure I'm here before attacking me.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

*arm obliterates bullet*

V-man, you coudn't kill me even in ur dreams!

_"Nightmare Sand!"_

*sand begins to engulf Vance and stabbes him in every corner*


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Vance laughs.

   Sand attacks, Asylum? You failed there, *takes out katanas and breaks through sand.*


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

2 vs 2 match! who´s up for it? *stares at a big battlefield* Holy FUUUUUUCKKKK!!!!*grabs Katana and charges*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

OMG! *rushes over to cronos and uses justsu to heal him* god vance


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*looks around and transforms,growing 1 big black monstrous arm* Grr...no one wants to duel me,so i duel them!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is finished healing cronos* woah bro, don't fight me i am only a med ninja.........


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*gone insane* Grughhh....kill....kill *cuts some arena pillars*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*dodges crumbling pillars* bro stop! you almost killed me!


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*transforms back normal,then transforms again into Post-Transformation* Hehehehe...*eye glows red* anyone wanna duel me!?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is shivering at the moment* ..........


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

That's it!

_"Nightmare Dragon Summoning!"_

Three headed dragon made of black flames charges at everyone (execpt Amber and Cronos)


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*Charges in and gets his black monstrous claw again* Take this! *slashes Asylum 3 times,1 time over the chest,1 time at the legs and 1 time at the head*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is watching the fight* gawd not again *rushes over to asylum* r u ok?


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*gets burned by the dragon* Graaaaaahh!!! *Chain Mask burns off revealing wolf type teeth*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

_"Dream substitution..."_

_"Mind Breaker!"_

*tortures Revan's mind*


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*falls to the ground,making a couple of slashes*Guuh....*faints from mental wounds*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

*faints from major loss of energy*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

omg *rushes over to revan and uses healing jutsu* gawd......*heals revan then rushes over to asylum and uses scyeth to teleport to the hospital* ........


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

...ow, I'm hurt now Amber...


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Hey everyone,I'm Back!Who's next?*Cracks Knuckles*


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*opens eyes slowly* What the!? *transforms back and stands up* i'm ok i'm ok...*summons Fang (Post Transformation dog)* Fang! attack!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is at the hospital with asylum he is treated and then packs med kit again* phew now that is taken care of.....


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Hey,I can wait.*sits down and drinks can of Coke*


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*lets Fang charge at Cronos and follows Fang* Thick Mist Explosion! *thick mist apears*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

*is dazed and confused but grabs Amber by the hand*

Ur vurry perty...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*looks at asylum* uhh.............thank you.......


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*walks into hospital leaving Fang fight with Cronos* Uuh...what's goin on,how ye feelin *hears windows burst* Grr...gotta leave again *walks to other room where Fang jumped through the window*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

will shu merry mi?


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Smacks Asylum Across Face*Back off bitch,she's married,so get in line..
As for Revan I'll humor you...
*Dissapears into the shadows*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

O.O i am already married......


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Gwa!  I'm awake!  What did I miss?

...and why am I holding ur hand Amber?


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*Looks at the huge wolf* Eh? Fang,what happened!? *sees a shadow through the fog* Grrr...*Transforms*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Punches Asylum Again*What are you retarded?
@Revan*Cast Shadow Creatures to take care of Wolf*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*watches fight* .......*is kinda creeped out by asylum*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

I think he took a too hard of a hit...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

really?  I don't remember that...eh


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Maybe you'll remember this.*Punches Asylum Again*That one's for me.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

Fang! Attack! *Fang heads out with huge blue glowing claws*I will handle Cronos...*looks through mist and sees Cronos* Gotcha! *slashes with claws*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

Cronos@ STOP PUNCHING HIM! *heals asylum with jutsu* ....


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Blocks With Zatochi Cast Shadow Ball*
@Blue-That's what he gets for being a dumbass,and on what other occasion would I be able to punch my own leader?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Oh, it's on now bitch!

Revan, truce until we kill Cronos's ass!

*jumps out of hospital window and out into the battle ground*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*starts mumbling to myself* ............


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

_"Secret Jutsu: Dreamer's Ice Shurriken!"_

*Rain starts to pour down in the shape of ice shuriken.*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Son of a bitch....*Dissapears*
_Mass Shadow Ball Jutsu!_
*Mass shadow ball descends Upon Asylum and Revan*

*MATCH PUT ON HOLD I HAVE TO LEAVE*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

........bye cronos *looks around* is anybody hurt?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

*Flame dragon catches ball and shoots out a green ray*

Ha!  Forgot about Juak?


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

revan so its me and u, 
Tele revan back to the stadium
draws his sword once agains
"bring it on from anywhere"


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

great not again.............*grabs a second med kit and stuffs it with alot of stuff* i am going to need this........*sighs*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Time for a legendary attack!

_"Kah-meh-a-me-ha!"_


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is done packing stuff* .........


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

*time stops and waits for Cronos to return*

You guys can continue


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is bored* man this sucks..........i am so bored


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Hey Amba!  I made lunch, wanna join!

*pulls out blanket with basket of food*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

Ok *sits down on blanket* thanks ^^


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

Man you all must live some where way different than me cause last night here when i left there was only one page and i want to fight >_<


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is eating* cronos is gone and we are having a lunch break, hey vencet wanna join us *pats blanket*


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

Sure  *sits down and starts chowing down*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

^^ *is currently eating* this food is awesome ^^


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*looks at Darkfire* Bring it on... *charges with black long claw into Darkfire*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Great, now how about dessert?  I made my famous Vanilla and strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*looks around and stops eating* wtf! *gets up and prepares myself to cure anyone who get injured* sorry desert will have to wait asylum......


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*looks at nothing* uuh....DarkFire? where are you? ah well..care if i eat with ya all? *sits down*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

Uhhhhhhh.....ok *sits back down and eats some cheescake*


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*eats some more*>With Mouth Full< Hrugmm...trhis ris freat sriff!>Mouth Clean< how about a duel after this one Asylum?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

*sobs* bu-but I made it just for you...*sniff*

Edit: oh, sweet ur back.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

.........i am eating it.....i was just frigtened because revan came in unexpectedly *munches on some more cheesecake* this is great ^^ *is finished and wipes mouth with a napkin* your a great chef ^^


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*looks around with big eyes* I'm goin to fly around the Arena for a while
OOC: What kind of Arena/Dome is it actualy,Sand on the ground,pillars?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

you know I made this lunch for just Amber and I


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

uhh...Asylum,you might have suffered from a mind loss,maybe this will cure you! *smacks the back head of Asylum with his hand*listen closely...as Cronos told you,SHE IS MARRIED,now act nice and you may get a cookie from me! *shows wings and jumps into the air with incredible speed*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

O.O asylum do you have a crush on me or sumptin?


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*Lands* alright,the air around here is boring...how about some training Amber?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

so, what did I miss?...and why am I eatin now?  I only eat once a year.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

umm...ok *grabs scythe and teleports onto a pillar* ....well comon


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

I wont take easy on you...hehehe...*lets himself turn into Mutant Form* Ahggg....*Charges*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Hey, can someone tell me what's going on?!  I don't remember anything!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

ahhhhh! *grabs scyeth and shoots balls of dark energy*


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*Dodges* Mist Explosion! *creates super thick fog*Now i got you...*Apears with mulitple attacks at the same time*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

*eye twitch* is someone going to answer or do I have to kill the both of you?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*cannot see* ahhhhh!
Asylum@ he is attcking me that is what is going on!


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*stops and stands behind Amber*Gotcha!*kickes Amber away and teleports behind her,kicking her down on the ground*Beat It!


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

back sry i had lunch and movie
Dark charges in with his sword and stops the battle
Common revan i'll defeat u


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

That's it!

_"Angel's Tears!"_

*meteors the size of mini-vans start to crash down*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is on the ground in pain and still can't see* damn......


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*soft echoing voice* Mist Void Go Back! *Revan swallows all the mist* Ahhh...*defends Amber from meteors*I''ll Hold Em' Back! Heal Yourself!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*uses justsu* damn........*grabs scyeth and teleports revan and myself to a safe place* r u ok?


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

Just some minor wounds *coughs some blood* I'm fine,good match!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

_"Dragon Ice Wind"_

Meteors change into ice balls and the wind blows them towards Amber and Revan.


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

common i need some action cries Dark
He flies to the air and uses his fire powers to bring a metor down on revan
"you've got a field day blue"


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*creates fog and makes an fire wall* No Chance! *jumps to the meteor and slashes it in uncountable pieces within 12 seconds*Done!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

thank gawd ........ *faints from use of alot of energy*


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

Amber!? you alright? Healing Firewave! *makes a wave of fire above Amber in shape of her body,with 2 fingers he puts it into her trying to heal her*


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

like u can, Dark stop revan and heats his wings on the sword so it melts into liquid and burns it with a seal (now when it comes back, it'll hurt like hell)
and fire wall? not a chance! abosrbs the wall and heals chakra and health from it summouns 5 metors on revan, 3 which already hit the stadium and set it on fire


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*wakes up 2 hours later* uh..........what happened?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

*is right beside Amber*

...such temptation...a cute girl and no one around.  The heck with it.

*unzipps pants and pulls out...................a black sharpy!*

*draws glasses and mustache on her face*

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

Stay Here! i'll handle Dark*jumps out of Hospital * Mist Explosion! *makes the mist take care of the fire*Now..you and me (btw Dark,Revan has sword AND 2 other forms,look in my sig,currently he is in Mutant Form)


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

like a msit can beat me, Dark clears away the mist with his wings and breathing back life from the fire englufing Revan and burning his arm and performed some hand seals, making that fire permanment till the battle finishes


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

ALRIGHT! this is really messed up now,how about a new arena start etc.?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

how about no?


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

serious it is messed up with the posts,how about we begin after this and try not to ruin the Arena?


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

fine make me use more of my chakra
Dark musters up more chakra and demloishes the areana and using his 2nd lvl fire to raise a lava filled arena from the core of the Earth


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Then what good would it be?  We get to spam a heck of a lot here!


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

...true but we might make our char's a bit less OVERPOWERED,im starting to make Revan abit Godlike,also look at the last post ItachiFire made,it ain't normal thats real overpowered shit


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

So?  My character can bend reality.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

yes but with a name like The Dreamer it is normal,but look at ItachiFire's post,RISING A LAVA ARENA? i mean thats realy overpowerd


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

Asylum said:


> Then what good would it be?  We get to spam a heck of a lot here!



quoted for truth

and there's a reason i'm am elite revan, i though of a strucutre for my guy and the lava from the earth is one of his str's i think the only people who can defeat me is kisame, all elites and leader and that's about it


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

He is an elite after all.  So of course he's over powered.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

still it is an unfair advantage


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

so?  He's an elite an ur a pawn.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

....ahh nevermind,i still think it is unfair,not to be rude but i was in the Horoko-Suto before him and he becomes an elite and not the senior members?


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

yep and i'll use of my genjitsu's
Dark opens his red eyes to reveal a Black void
Darkness surrounded Revan and eventually he was sent to a place...
WHERE BLUE DIED!!!

and btw i was in before u


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*Revan looks around and dispells the genjutsu*Hehehe...i can see right through it! TRANSFORM! *Transforms into Post-Transformation*Mystical...FLASH! *creates a genjutsu of Dark seeing his own death*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*wipes sharpie off of face* i am outta here this area is so messed up, and i was only gone for maybe 5 min.........*walks out of area pissed*


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*jumps away* I retreat!


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

lol u can't perform a genjutsu if ur still in one and reveals to show Revan in a S-class genjutsu
(and btw i never knew u were a genjutsu user?)


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

check the Stats book,i'm good at Genjutsu's


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Looking back at the app of Revan, I saw him as a bomb expert.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

....eh? let me check it once again

EDIT:Alright,i mistaked myself for not using bombs,it was my little brother's suggestion(he's 9) and he probably replaced something and clicked send >.< anyways im goin to sleep,School tommorow Cya Everyone


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

omg nooooooo i want to finish my fight, and ur rite ur a genjutsu user
any1 else wanna go? points flaming sword at cronos


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

hey man you all are on here alot though thats what i get for going out so revan i want to see your combat skills


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

me and u then vencet and BTW u spelled holocaust wrong in ur custom tittle


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Ok bitches who wants to take me?


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

i'll take u on bring it om from anywhere


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Asylum said:


> *is right beside Amber*
> 
> ...such temptation...a cute girl and no one around.  The heck with it.
> 
> ...



*Punches Right in The Face* Bastard...Have you learned nothing?!?She's married so back off bitch....


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

hey don't inslut the leader
Dark grabs cronos' fist and performs a flame seal on it when he tries to punch the leader again his arm will burn and sear his flesh


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

_Summoning:The Four Horsemen of The Apocalypse._
*A warp hole in the ground appears as the sky turns red and four horsemen Spirits climb out of the hole weilding maces flails blades and bows & arrows*
Wanna go now?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Stop hitting me!!!!!

_"Summoning Jutsu: Condemned Titans!"_

The five elemental titans gather and attack Crono's summoning.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

.........this area get weirder and weirder.........I am getting offline for now.....i'll get on later tonight...bye bye


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

*Titans destroy Cronos' horses!*

"Bow down to my aswesome powa!


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

dam it i wanted to obliterate them, summoun windclone, now slice his other ARM!!!


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Horsemen Regenerate*
Horsemen.UNLEASH THE APOCALYPSE ON THERE ASSES!
*Dissapears and Slashes Dark Several Times With Zatochi*


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

Dark's wings protect him as he surrounds himself with wings, the wind clone summounds a tornado and picks up all 4 horsemen, stunning them, and then Dark summouns the lightning clone to perform lightning chaos and hitting each horsemen with lightning


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

* i Quikly Appear behind Cronos and slice him with my celestial scyth* Take that


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

**Shadow Clone* Dissapates Attacks Vencet with Zatochi*

These Are the Legendary Four Horsemen Of The Apocalypse!You cannot defeat what is already dead!
_Large Shadow Ball Jutsu!_
*Casts Large Shadow Ball*


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

not killing them, merely stunning them, so they pose no threat to me and Dark tells his lightning clone to create a lightning storm, filling the lava stadium with light and dispelling the darkness


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

*i do the little moving so fast it looks like i vanished thing and pop up behind itachifire kicking him infront of the ball* Kukuku


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

How about we make things interesting!Only melee weapons,no ninjutsu or genjutsu...Sounds Like A Challange Huh?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is back sooner than i expected* hello everybody i am back


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

Hmmmm why not *I quikly take out meatal twine and start running around the arena doing back flips jumping off walls and generally wraping the feild in twine*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Plunges Zatochi into ground creating a massive shadow field expelling all light*
We're playing on my grounds now...Muhahahahahahaha!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

huh what did i miss?


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

not at all , and BTW i alrdy destoryed the ball and blocked ur attk, too obvious, and refer to me as DarkFire, and 
HYONKAI and i slashed vencet with a black flame (last ofr 7 days, can't be dispelled)


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

You keep forgetting im blind cronos its a fatal mistake * I say as i make a deep cut down his shoulder*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Sticking Blade into your stomach*
Or maybe I didn't...Errrr...*Bleeding*


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

hey im the Black flame user man its my blood trait


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

Cronos said:


> *Sticking Blade into your stomach*
> Or maybe I didn't...Errrr...*Bleeding*



*rushes over and cleans his wound then applies bandages to wound*


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

Its flames that are black like Itachi's Amasteru and i destoyed the ball with light

edit: i used blackflames before u vencet


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Blue x but i didnt need it * i say as i vanish in a puff of smoke* ets see how you like this!! *i pull all of the twine at once and paper bombs start blowing up every where at once*
Edit: Well then we have to have some way we both have them


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

BlueX said:


> *rushes over and cleans his wound then applies bandages to wound*



Thank You...

*_Genjutsu:Black Eternal Hell_*
Here,you will be tortured beyond your limits,but since this is just a match I'll moderatly torture you...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

wtf.........


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

This technique is design to _exclude_ certain people,that person being you..


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

well since u said ur genjutsu is mediocore, i used Kai to release; and i use Katon giant metore flame shower (and flames is ur weakness Cronos and also flames have light; a double weakness for u)


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

Damn not Genjutsu YOU BASSTURD!!!! *I say as the torture begins and feathers start tikling me on all sides* No HAHAHA STOP IT HAHAHAHA HOW DID YOU...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH... KNOW I WAS SUPER TIKLISH HAHAHA


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

um.........ok......


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Side Note:I said I PREFER Ninjutsu or Taijutsu,I can do go genjutsu,I just don't use it as often as the other 2...


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

omg wtf is happening to him said Dark as he was release from his tickling torture and looking at Vencet
Well i'll need some lunch
Wraps himself in his fire wings and starts to cook some ramens with his clones
Anyone wanna join?

Edit: yea but still i'm the genjutsu master in the group so i can still disepl it


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA MUST HAHAHAH HEE HOO HAHAHABREAK HAHAHAHA HEE HOO HAHAHAHAHAHAHA FREE


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Releases Genjutsu*
Ya man I'm hungry,you guys put up one hell of a fight...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

lol, vencet your not the only one who is super ticklish ^^ lol


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

Food YAY I got the mountain doo and bud wieser


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

yea here's some beef ramen, hands over to Cronos and wtf did u do to him? he's still laughing like a manaic on the floor

edit: wow ur back, here lightning clone get this stuff to venc


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Hey Blue.*Poke*Hahaha!*Drinks Mountain Dew eats Ramen*
You sure know how to cook Dark.Yum.


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

I cant help it HAHAHAHA DAMNyou made me wet myself


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

lol......this is way too funny *watches vencet as he laughs on the floor*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*POKEDAMNIT!*LOLZ!


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

MAKE IT STOP HAHAHAHA IM GOING TO... HAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA CAT BREATHE


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

I'm poking Blue ya dumbass!LOLZ!


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

IM TURNING BLUE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA STOP THE HEE HEE HOO HOO HEHEHA HOO HE HA JUTSU HAHAHAHAHAH HEE


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

hey why the hell am i cleaning ur messes while u guyz r messing around!
Grumbles as he cleans the dishes


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Kicks Vencet in the Balls with steel toed boots*
Now will you shut up?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*starts laughing at vencets misunderstanding* lol........^^
cronos@ WHY DID YOU DO THAT!


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

CANT STOP HAHAHAHA LAUGHING HAHAHAHAHA DARK HAHAHAHAHAHAHA RELESE THE JUTSU HEE HOO...HA...HEE... PLEASE


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

AND WTF THATS MY JEWLS


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

'Cause he was annoying the piss out of me...


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

omfg cronos, takes his collar and pushes him back to the wall (and u got stains on ur clothes HAHA)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

??????????????????


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

cause i was cleaning UR FREAKIN MESSES!!!! god learn to clean ur own dishes


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Don't make me get out the *SPIKED BOOTS*!


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

bring it, cause i have firehand gaunlets!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*hangs head* this is way too weird..........


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

nope just that i have lots of powers, makes a fire appear 2 inches from blue's face, like that for example


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*is surprised and falls over* dang........


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

dang it i did it again and teles blue to the hospital


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

...........*is bleeding from burn marks* .....is everyone trying to kill me?


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

dun worry ur in the ER ur gonna be alrite!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

...........i am only bleeding a little.......


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

whoops! oh well here's a bandage for it!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*puts bandage on* thanks.......


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

Common cronos bring it on!


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Out of Nowhere*_
Multiple Shadow Ball Jutsu!_
*A Hailstorm of Shadow Balls Engulfs Dark*


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

his light from the fire wings protect him from the darkness and once again Katon giant metor jutsu (sends 5 metors that are flaming crash on Cronos and light from fire and also fire is both ur weaknesses so ur double screwed)


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Hahaha...Very Good...
*Leaps Out of Flames And Powers Zatochi Slices Dark Multiple times*


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

uh did u read my edit? ur screwed cause the metors have light (shawos natural weakness and also in stat-book and also fire ur weakness also in stat-book) and plus i'm the master fire user so yea...


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Fuck it,I'm goin' to read some fics....


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

yo blue heal cronos while he's reading fics


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

uh.....what is going on? i was playing video games... *uses jutsu to heal cronos* there he is better........


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

sweet any1 else wanna go?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

the forums are slow today.....where is everybody?


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

iuno i'm still here, wanna fight me?


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Appears from Darkness*
I'm sure she does not want to fight you....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

itachifire@ no.....cronos is online........you can fight him ^^
cronos@ yep i don't


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

ok that's good with me
Let's us fight with pure weapons and taijutsu, no ninjutsu or genjutsu?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

are you talking to cronos or me?


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Got it,he's talking to me.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

thank gawd *sighs in relief*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Draws Zatochi*Alright then...
SIDE NOTEoes anyone even know what a Zatochi looks like?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*shrugs* i have no clue.......


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

the one in ur sig? 
well draws his flaming sword and sears the entire area with flames because of swords powers! (not my skill, it just a infinite  Sagaerian fire sword)


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

This is my Zatoichi.Look Familier?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

cool.............


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

@Dark*Is about to slice down the middle of you,dissapears,(Moving Fast)appears behind you,SLASH!*


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

nice but back to the fight
HYAHHHHHH Dark Hyonkaied on top of Cronos and surrounds him with fire with his gaunlets


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

O.O *Watches fight*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Concentrates Shadow Energy into Zatoichi Slashes Upward*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*grabs med kit in case of serious injuries* ............


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

i though no jutsu? wht the hell Hyonkai...under Cronos and a flaming circle circles around Cronos and eventually a wildfire connects with the arena'as fire


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

O.O dang........


----------



## Vencet (May 6, 2007)

BlueX@ what did i miss


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

lol........alot of fighting........


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

itachifire said:


> i though no jutsu? wht the hell Hyonkai...under Cronos and a flaming circle circles around Cronos and eventually a wildfire connects with the arena'as fire



Well you said something about fire guantlet and I thought that was different.


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

well my gaunlets is my armour/weapon it enables me to make fire appear anywhere anytime i want, its connected to my nerves so it responds to my thoughts and hand movement


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Oookkkaayyy....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

itachifire@ oooo! so what am i thinking right now?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 6, 2007)

Hey, Darkfire, wanna fight a fellow elite? (You ARE an elite right?)

                    Darkfire the Surge Vs. Kaitar the Naturalist
                          FIRE           VS        MATTER MANIPULATOR


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

great another fight.....V_V *gets med kit ready*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Walks Over To Sidelines With Blue*
Oh Boy!Another Bloodbath...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

yep *watches fight begin*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Lets Get It ON!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

your fighting too? *being dumb blonde right now*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Noooooo.......


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

yep i'm an elite, i'm a black Myrmidon dam it this is gonna be hard, i'm actually have to go all out on kaitar 
summouns all 5 clones and summouns a large amount of chakra and raises back the lava arena
Bring it Kaitar


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*watches fight* AND BEGIN!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 6, 2007)

Hokay Darkfire, since you're an elite, I'll go serious with you.

HHHAAA!!!

*Celectial rings appear around Kaitar begining to rotate at violent speeds

"bunshi asenburu!" (particle assemble)

*air around right arm gathers and forms a translucent blade of air/wind

"Mata Mada!" (Not done yet - I think)

HHHAAA!!!

*air around left arm gathers and forms a second translucent blade of air/wind


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

I gotta go all,night!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

gnight cronos ^^


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

dam it, it anticpitaed ur mergin with my elemental clones
the sword slowly shrinks...
i put a special type of posion i got(stole?) from vance...
hehe, i chose wind first for a reason
but i didn't put the posion in the others so i'll absorb them for now
Dark gains lightning speed, fire healing, and water defense powers
Now Katon Great Dragon Devour Jutsu
A Giant dragon of fire comes out of Dark's mouth and surrounds Kaitar
Try Abosrbing, it'll burn like hell!!! he said this while the flames on his back grew bigger and bigger...

Edit: gn cronos and i'm gonna take a shower


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

O.O this fight is just plain crazy.......


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

alrite back bring it on Kaitar, bring it on from anywhere


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 6, 2007)

*Great fire dragon rapidly comes closer to Kaitar

"Damn. I always wanted a big ass wind blade. Oh well."

*Celecital rings appear and spin agian

"bunshi asenburu!"

*Great fire dragon engulfs Kaitar

_SSssssss_

*Smoke clears to reveal a dome of earth with a layer of glass where the fire supposodly hit

"Ober here Dark! Like my earth dome? Makes a good distraction doesn't it?

*appears behind Darkfire forming a sequence of hand seals

"ox, monkey, hare, rat, boar, bird, ox, horse, bird, rat, tiger.."

Darkfire: I know that jutsu, *smirks

"hare, boar, dragon, ram, rat, ox, monkey, bird, rat, ram, bird..."

*Water begins to form in front of Kaitar

Suiton! Suiryuudan no jutsu!  (Water Style, Water Dragon Missle)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

itachifire@ you know you say that alot........


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

water dragon dam
these wings won't do it well 
"LVL2 BLUE FIRE" the wings and the fire swords both suddenly turned blue and with that instant the water dragon missle struck Dark
And from the smoke revealed A blue dome around Dark ... but it was actually the wings of Dark...
"He he kaitar, even basic water jutsu can't pentrate my lvl blue fire, its hotter than my normal fire, 50x ti be exact and also if any water/sand get near it automaicly changes matter like from water to steam or sand to glass cause its so hot, as u can see from the steam that loooks like smoke
NOW with my new level of fire, Giant Core Eruption Jutsu, and with that the Lava from the core of the Earth burst out from the cracks form the fight and grew bigger and bigger and engulfed Kaitar


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

V_V this fight has been going on 2 days....aren't you guys tired?


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

Someone challenge me, I dare ya.

    Quick Q: Who killed Yoroi Akado?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*shrugs* i dunno......i just got here


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

Vance the sniper, Im a callin you out!!!


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

I'll take you on Vance....It's payback time....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

dang.....*grabs med case* it's gonnna be a big battle

Cronos@ revenge for what?


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

Mwahahahahahahaha this is awsome me and Cronos versus Vance the sniper.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

2 against 1 that is a disadvantage for vance lol this i gotta see ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

BlueX said:


> dang.....*grabs med case* it's gonnna be a big battle
> 
> Cronos@ revenge for what?



Must we go over past events?..


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

oh yeah V_V........i remember now......


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

And that's exactly why Vance is going down...


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

*eye twitches* yeah im still not happy about that little thing...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

Cronos said:


> And that's exactly why Vance is going down...



what about asylum -_-


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

*Cracks Knuckles*This time...It's personal...Come on out Vance...
@Blue I figure out something,he is the leader and he'll come up with any outrageous move to win.


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

Soooo cronos it _is _me and you vs Vance...right?


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

........oh RLY!!! but we cant do any thing cause he's the leader and he pwns all...like a bribed police officer


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Fine I'll try,that rapest diserves it anyway,How 'bout you Phantom?I can't  tell you I'll definatly win though.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*twitches* i still remember what he said *hurl* .......where is my hubby? he wasn't online at all yesterday....


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Well,were are still here,and as long as we are he is NOT getting near you,over my dead body...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

one thing.......i want to fight vance too........ *grabs sceyth* COMON OUT VANCE!!!!!!!!


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

*Looks Over 0.o*Okay then,more of an even fight,it now stands next match up!

*CRONOS,BLUEX,AND PHANTOM VS.VANCE*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 3 AGAINST 1 BRING IT ON VANCE!    you know i should make a hyper mode of myself.....hold on...


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Of course he's going to be as cocky as hell when he gets back...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

yeah  my chance for revenge ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

And mine...


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

thats true but here a little somthin for ya


*Spoiler*: _Phantom the Master's stats_ 




Phantom The Master​Age:14

Element: Dark

Abilites: 
1:Ability to make space rifts to make portals from place to another
example: somewhat simalar to Haku's blood line trait bit like a ring, not a dome like aperance. For example say I fightin a random nin. I would create 7 rifts around the nin and 1 in front of me. I throw my 8 bladed Shuriken into the rift in front of me and as soon as it enters the first one, it comes out of one of the 7 other one's. After it comes out of the first one it either cut the person and goes into the rift behind him which creates a coninueing effect or stab him in a vital area rightthere on the spot.(cause when it goes in the one behind him it comes out of another one)

2:Able to move at a very high speed and to some people they would thimk i teleported.(For those who have played Sonic the hedgehog 2001 ver, THINK CHAOS CONTROL!!!) But is very risky because it could kill me for the simple fact that my body is not made for that ability(It was learned by force).
__________________________________________________ __________

Ninjutsu

Not very good at some of but my favorite to use is the Tajuu Kage Shurikin no justu with my Giant 8 bladed shurikein which is with my rift thing..

Genjustu

Lets just say im good at Interogations.

Taijustu

Well Im not better than Lee but Im gettin there.

__________________________________________________ ______________

Weakness

Genjustu that are used to knock you out cold.

People who are good with Tiajutsu

If the fight gets to more than seven people against me.

People who are so blood thirsty that it would make Gaara look like childs play

Personality

Child like, not the brightest lightbulb in the package so that means I am oblivious to the obvious. But when in a life threatning situation he can be serious and is willing to kill.




*Spoiler*: _Cronos the Ravager's stats_ 





*Cronos The Ravager*


Abilities

-Can manipulate darkness where ever it may be,over even make his own.
-Can dissapate into shadows or dark places for a good sneek attack.
-Expert Weilder of the Zatoichi Blade.
-Can focus darkness into an energy ball used as projectile.
-Can be quick on feet.
-Uses darkness and shadows into a genjutsu.
-Can use genjutsu,but prefers taijustsu or ninjutsu.
-Good at medium to close range combat.
-Can Summon The Four Horsemen of The Apocalypse.
-Can use convention weapons such as shurikans and kunai at good skill.

Weaknesses

-Light BASED attacks.
-Can be a bit cocky.
-Fire based attacks.
-Tends to underestimate the opponent unless he knows who he's up against.

History

His origins are unknown but where he came from,the villagers hated that he was always looking for an opponent,he could find none who could match him in his village.He had decided that he would be better off as a traveler going from place to place,still looking for a worthy opponent.When one day he had come across a man by the name of of Vance,without hesitation he challenged him.He was swiftly beaten by Vance's superior skill,but potential was seen in him,and was taken before Vance's leader Asylum.Leader of the orginization known as Horoko-suto or "The Holocaust".

Is that good,all I could think of after an hour of thinking...
__________________




*Spoiler*: _Vance the Snipers stats_ 



Vance the Sniper


Abilities


~ Can jump a considerable distance and height
~ While Vance prefers Sniper Rifles to shoot, he uses kunai, shurikan, and katanas.
~ Anything Vance wields can become a sniper-like weapon.
~ Talented at Genjutsu.
~ Strong in Taijutsu
~ Long range fighter
~ Only becomes short range fighter when needed.
~ Genjutsu is 5/5 
~ Smart and strategic
~ Can endure an incredible amount of pain and damage
~ Uses electrical energy, as well as some wind and very little ice, very little.
~ Very fast at times
~ Loves the cold weather, and is immune to cold attacks
~ Uses poison at times

Weaknesses

~ Is very poor at Ninjutsu
~ Often toys with enemies
~ Can barely withstand Fire
~ Has a large amount of chakra, but takes a while to flow.
~ Can be a little annoying, making him an easy target to hate
~ Hates fighting one on one. Vance prefers himself verses a few guys, but only at a long distance
~ Can barely fight in close distance

History 


Vance the Sniper was always known as Vazzon Aburame. After he found out he was not an Aburame after-all, and that his father was his adopted dad, he left Konoha to pursue a stronger breed of ninja. 

He met with Tai the Assasin, and they fought. Tai beat him, but just barely. Asylum saw his potential and allowed him to join.

Asylum made him a common member, which infuriated Vance. Vance decided he would become an Elite no matter what.

He recruited about 4 or so members, and was promoted Elite. Vance is now partners with no one, but the member he is best friends with are Hakanami, Cronos, and Avenger, all of which he recruited.


It can be brief, just as long as we know your fighting ability.

__________________
I am Vance the Sniper, Holocaust Elite 

Vance the Sniper in Hyper Form


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

gawd tektek is offline again...V_V


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

that my friend was...random but thing would be better if we had Kaitar...*sigh*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

can you give me teh link for the kiatar thing?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 7, 2007)

itachifire said:


> water dragon dam
> these wings won't do it well
> "LVL2 BLUE FIRE" the wings and the fire swords both suddenly turned blue and with that instant the water dragon missle struck Dark
> And from the smoke revealed A blue dome around Dark ... but it was actually the wings of Dark...
> ...



"Hoa daym..."

*performs an intricate sequence of hand seals

"Supesharu Katon! Kyokudai heigou!"     (Special Fire style, Maximum merge)

*Lava engulfs Kaitar leaving a pool of magma

Just then, the magma begins to spin, creating a small whirlpool in the middle slowly increasing in size. Bigger and bigger the whirlpool became sending sparks of partially melted pieces of the arena flying out to the audience.

_*Bubble... bubble... bubble...*_​
*RRRAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!*

There stood Kaitar skin black as brimstone which emitting a violent bright red glow between the cracks. His hair was an erupting flame moving to and fro as if being blown by a soft wind from the east. His torso also covered in black and red magma, except his legs were surrounded in small wind funnels which kept his body in mid-air.

"Haha, usually I can merge with fire and lava with ease and without pain, but seeing as you are the master fire user, your flames are en exception. But honestly. With our abilities, it would takes us many a days to finish our battle. I declare a draw Darkfire. Do you accept?

~~~~~~~~~

Haha sweet, a 3 on 1 match between an elite and 3 members!

Go Guys Go! (and you too BlueX )


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

V_V so the two day fight still rages on *sighs*


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

but who says our fight cant go on....you will find my blood trait is suprising.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

i didn't say our fight couldn't continue.....PS: asylum is online........


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

OH SHIT!BLUE HIDE BEHIND US!


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

Why does she have to hi-*BABOOM GOES A LARGE EXPLOSION*......ow...ow...ow thats goin to need a aspirin...or 2...or 5.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*hides* ...........


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

*Fall on his face and gets back up* "Ok who did that!?!"*arms giant 8 bladed shuriken in his hand* "*Tell me now....*"


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

yep kaitar me and u are equal, ur defense=my offense, but good thing i didn't need to go to black flames...oh well good fight Kaitar

*Shakes his hands* 
Till next time my friend 
and whats this i hear about challenging vance? I'll join ur 3v1, now it'll be 4v1!!!
BRING IT ON FROM ANYWHERE VANCE!!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*looks at giroro* do you want asylum to find out i am hiding? do you want me to get raped?
and NOW IT IS 4 AGAINST ONE  WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU VANCE!


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

I WON'T LET HIM!


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*Kicks Phantom in the head.* This'll be a good warm up.


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

*falls on the floor again* This is going to take awhile... but no I dont want you to get raped...even if it is Asylum...ow


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

YES! *grabs scyeth* I AM DAMN READY!   four against one battle ^^


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*Sock Blue in the face* Too easy. *Sends clones to hide and snipe*


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

*Draws Zatoichi*It's payback time,
_Multiple Shadow Ball Jutsu!_
*Hailstorm of shadow balls rain down on Vance*
YOU friend!


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> *Kicks Phantom in the head.* This'll be a good warm up.


Sorry for the dp but this dont fly. *OK ITS ON. *When ever your ready blueX and Cronos. Oh if he's giving most of his beating to me, its because he challenged me. ALRIGHT LETS GO *arms giant 8-bladed shuriken* *TAJUU KAGE SHURIKEN NO JUTSU!!!* *Throws about 30 giant shurikens at vance*


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*Snipes Cronos. It's a clone!*

    I see your clone behind me...

  *Vance's clone snips Crono's clone*


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

*Cuts Vance Face From Nowhere*I've got more up my sleave...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*gets up* DAMN YOU VANCE! *shoots dark balls of energy at vance*


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*Dodges it* Weakling, 


   *Casts Genjutsu on Phantom.*


----------



## Eureka (May 7, 2007)

Activates wallhack and 1337 aimbot. Pwns everyone in the battledome thru the wall with AWM sniper rifle! Uses 1337 haxx to hack Rcon password

User Eureka set mode "+Pbann" @ ALL! 

Again, I win *TEH PRIZE!*


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

Oh F@#k I hate genjutsu....*Knocked out cold until some one releases the jutsu well that suck for me*


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

You win caek Eureka.



     Back to business. Where are those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who wanted to fight me? *Jumps and hides in shadows*


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

_Summoningark Spirits!_
*A warphole opens up releasing an army of Shadow Creatures Attacking Vance*
Attack!
BTW:Vance F*CK YOU!Thats my thing!


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

Vance it ain't cool beating the rookies

Summouns all 5 clones and they come perform their element of jutsu

Giant dragon storm jutsu and a dragon from the lava from the last battle flies to vance

Giant Mist shield, the mist shield protects Dark and the clones from Vance's snipe

Giant Hurrican Jutsu, the wind blows around the stadium and eventually picking up speed and forming a typhoon

SAITO TAISO, the earth rumbles as the earth shakes with tremendous force

Chaos Storm lightning jutsu, the clouds overheard send an omnious presenc over vance as the lightning strucks random places, and leaving humoungous holes too


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

vance@ *teleports ontop of a pillar* I AM HERE YOU ASSHOLE! *Shoots dark balls of energy*


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*500 Sniper bullets hit and kill most of the demons*

    Only a thousand more to go. *Sweat begins to fall down Vance's face.*


      Phantom breaks loose from the Genjutsu, he is hit with a sniper in his arm.

   Vance smirks at DarkFire's pathetic attempt to beat him.

    "This is my fight" Vance says, and sends a Sniper to hit DarkFire in the arm, which it does.*


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

*More spirits emerge as army advances toward Vance*
KILL HIM!


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

vance the lightning, fire, earth, wind clone are gonna get u while i'm eating my ramen lol


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*teleports next to Giroro and heals him* ......r u ok? *Teleports back ontop of pillar and uses alot of energy to summon a huge shawdow demon* damn...*is very weak now* ATTACK MY SHAWDOW DEMON!


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*DarkFire, your a n00b elite, whereas I am a Senior Member and Elite*


   Sends Katana clones at Cronos's men. The real battle begins.


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

"Ow that friggin hurt!!! Thats it!!!.....SPACE RIFT!!!" 8 rifts open around vance. And Giant shurikns come out sliceing the poor dude until....*POOF* "What!?! it was a damn clone!?!"


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

*Commands Spirits To Assist Blue*
Go Now!
*Charges*
_LARGE SHADOW BALL JUTSU!_
*Casts Large shadow Ball Towards Vance*


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

lol vance i'm also a senior member and elite, i earned my rank with my power and back to the fight where my clones own the heck out of u and i'm eating my ramen behind the mist sheild


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

You haven't been in the Holocaust longer than me...

     *DarkFire is stunned, and Vance snipes his arm again, only this time, fire surrounds it, meaning it is injured.*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*my shadow demon attckes vance with a shadow fire* you know what i am gonna call him Xio the shadow spirit and as soon as tektek gets back online he will be my assistent ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

*Large Shadow Ball Getting Nearer*
Your doom is here Vance....


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*Blue gets hit with a shurikan to the arm.*

    "One down, three to go..." Vance mutters.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

I AM NOT DOWN YET YOU BASTARD! *takes shurikan out of arm and heal self* XIO ATTACK WITH ALL YOU GOT! *blades appear out of xios arms and slices vance on the stomach*


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

Clone...

   *Throws exploding tag at Blue who is sent flying.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*is knocked out and bleeding very badly and Xio disappears* damn....


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*Jumps over to Blue*


   All right, good battle. *Gives her medicine*

    Cronos's demons charge Vance. 

    "Seeya Cousin" Vance says as he and his clones charge


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

thanks vance ^^ *coughs up blood* .......


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*All demons are dead*

   You rookies are all the same.

   *Hits Cronos with a bullet*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*faints from use of alot of energy* .........


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

"Damn!" Vance says as he sees Blue fall

   *Picks Blue up, and tells clones to get to to safety.*


   "Keep Rollin bitches" Vance smirks and sends three shurikan to hit Phantom who is trying to attack him with Genjutsu.


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

BLUE!THAT'S IT!
Lets see if you can top this!
*Takes Out Scrolls Preforming Rapid Hand Seals*
_Summoning:Four Horsemen Of The Apocalypse!_
*The Ground Rumbles And Sky turns red,lightning strikes,Out of the earth emerge the 4 legendary spirits riding horses*
UNLEASH HELL ON HIS ASS!


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*Creates three clones*


   Fire Style: Energy Flame Jutsu


   *It was a Genjutsu! Cronos is caught, and being hit by snipers*

    To deal with this horse, I'll use my Thousand Sniper attack.

   *Horse Dies*


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> *Creates three clones*
> 
> 
> Fire Style: Energy Flame Jutsu
> ...



They are *Horsemen* and you can't kill them that easily!
*Regenerates*


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*Three exploding snipers blow up Horsemen and land around them*

   There we go,


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

There is still my endless army,ATTACK!
Errrrrrr...
*Being Tortured*


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

well all the rp's i've done u can't really say i'm hit in ur post until i say it, cause i have a counter to it, one mist shield minimizes ur attk then i'll defend against using my wings and final thing is that u 4got fire is ur weaknes so my great fire dragon jutsu is gonna hurt like hell for u, lol vance i challenged u noeing i could win


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*Smiles*

   I'll win for sure.


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

I...Will...Break This Illusion!Ahhhhh!!!*Breaks Free*
Let's settle this!
*Dissapears into the Shadows*


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*Snipes Cronos*

    That was an impressive escape...


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

Man vance i think your screwed oh and im back


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

*From The Shadows*
Your too cocky Vance...That will be your doom...
*Slashes With Dark Energized Zatoichi From Behind,Leaves Cut*


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

Since ur so cocky saying that u'll win, i'll come out and fight u myself" dark said. He abosrbed all his clones gaining their strs, lightning speed, great healing powers, awesome defense, ability to manuplate the surrounding area and divine offense
Now take this, OverHeat Dragon DEvour Jutsu, and with that a great dragon of fire surrounded Vance, 
I predict ur gonna hide from me Vance but i'll track u down with my Hyonkai and dun worry my dragon fire is also as fast as me, now prepare to get burned (i remember fire is ur weakness so dun bs it)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*wakes up and starts freaking out with clones around me* WTF IS GOING ON! *kills all of the clones then heals self and heads back into the arena* What did i miss? i back and ready to kick some ass  *summons Xio the shadow spirit* XIO ATTACK VANCE FOR MY REVENGE HASN'T BEEN FORFILLED YET!  *xio shoots spirit fire at vance*


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

and i want to fight vance next ive faught cronos enough 
*starts bandageing blue* man you shure took a beating  apprentice Mina 
"Yes master" get me some medical scrolls


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

ok blue...when did u get fire powers? i though only me, vencent and kaitar could use fire


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

"You... traitor" Vance whispers as Xio hits him with fire.

    "It's over" Vance says as he sends three sniper bullets into her neck.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

vencet@ gawd i wanted to fight vance again *pouts then orders xio to fight vance with cronos* "ok, ready to fight vance" xio says............."man please can i fight vance" i say
vance@ i am out of the battle for now *evil voice* but i will get back in soon....soon
itachifire@ i don't my summoned shadow spirit Xio does


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

*Orders Few Troops To Assist Teammates*
And Now,_Shadow Ball HailStorm!_*Hits Vance*


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

yea vance get burned by my fire!

Great Dragon Finds Vance and Charges at Vance with his Jaws wide open ready to devour Vance


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*Kills Xio clone, then beats up Xio*

  Who's next? 

    Cronos's attack misses, DarkFire's hits Vance.

   "Dammit6"


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> "You... traitor" Vance whispers as Xio hits him with fire.
> 
> "It's over" Vance says as he sends three sniper bullets into her neck.



*Takes The Shots* No you don't....*Falls Over*


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

Fine blue me and you will tag team him


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

woah we all just posted at once


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

wht vencet? we're alrdy fighting vance its a 4v1, phantom, blue(knocked out), cronos and me, u can join after we finish cause then it'll be fair for vance

and delete ur double post


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

K im fin with that


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*summons xio once again* damn.........once i get on tektek i am making xio so he doesn't have to be summoned all of the time.....*shoots dark balls of energy at vance*


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

Let him fight me as well, I'll pwn all u n00bs


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

We need fight music *Pulls boom box and turns on* Headstron, I stand alone, crawling or in the end


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Well,
*Sends more Troops*
Kill his ass...
*Attacks From Shadows Leaving Cut On His Side*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

vance@ really? *xio hits vance with shadow fire and i charge in with a shadow ball* TAKE THIS BITCH! *hits vance and he hits a pillar* YES!


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

well vance i'm gonna hit u again with my fire and this time It'll hurt like hell, 
Overheat!!!!

The fire on the back of Dark surges with chakra and instanly englufs the entire stadium, searing the stone, and eventually searing the flesh of Vance

I'm not done, Hyonaki!!!
Dark Flashes in front of Vance, Inferno Imolation and Fire Slash!!! A mass of fire surrounded Dark and burned Vance and also Dark slashes him veritcally with his sword


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

*Dodges it all*

  Enough, snipes Blue YOU ARE BEATEN, YOU LOSE, GTFO NOW.


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

Blue man you seem to be in harms way out there *bandages her again and uses minor healing techniques i learned off the scrolls*


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

immposible vance, i englufed the stadium with fire, therefore enescapable, only counterable and since fire weakness, ur hit wnad burned by it, only person who can avoid this is hakanami
hyonaki with immolation and slash is unavoidable because snipers=suck at close range, there snipers(vance) gets hit lol and gets burned


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

You Fucker!
_SHADOW HAILSTORM JUTSU!_


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

vance@ ...*is really pissed* SHUT UP friend! the battle has only begun...."XIO SLASH HIM!" "yes master!" *xio charges in with a multiple slash attack* "HOW DO YOU LIKE ME NOW BITCH" Xio shouts with anger


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

DarkFires right you know *its itachifire icall him dark and darkfire*


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

yea that's what holocaust ppl call me by lol its fine


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

nvm it Blue lol


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

_Large Shadow Ball Hailstorm Jutsu!_
*Large Shadow Balls Rain Down on Vance*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

vencet@ lol i got it ^^ *watches xio as he slashes vance multiple times* GIVE IT ALL YOU GOT XIO!  "yes master"
cronos@ WHAT ARE YOU DOING YOUR GOING TO HIT XIO! *teleports next to xio and teleports him ontop of a pillar*


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

Blue X tag me in.


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

any1 else can get tektek to work? cause its offline for me( i wanna redo taygar to make him looke pimped out)


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

im haveing no problems


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

fine *teleports next to vencet and tags him in and orders xio to fight with vencet* i am having probs with tek tek....hey vencet can you make me a human version of xio.....ps: he has blue hair and he wairs armor pleasie?


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

*As soon as he touches my hand i vanish and reapear behind Vanceand slice him down his back with my scyth*


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

lol vance ur getting burned by me, getting hit by cronos and now by vencet


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*teleports next to xio and teleports back ontop of the pillar to watch the fight*


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

* i jump back wards preforming several hand seals and bounceing back off the wall twords vance* LIGHTNING PULSE TECHNIQUE


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

did we kill him???


----------



## Robotkiller (May 7, 2007)

Not bad........


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

HOLY FUCK!I JUST SAW ARRAXIM!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

vencet@ *shrugs* i have no clue....but since the tektek is working for you can you please make me a human verion of xio ps: he has blue hair and he wears armor


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

I propose a challenge to every member available.  I challenge everyone to a battle against myself.  Are there any that oppose?


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

holy crap dude, even u have even footing against out leader, i'm backing out, and plus i'm busy fighting vance *shivers at the thought of fighting the co-leader*


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Hell yeah I'll take ya.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

yep....*grabs scyeth and orders xio to get ready* i am ready....who else is?


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

Oh?  I could have sworn that Asylum spoke that I wasn't the one who is just a powerful as him.  However, you are correct.  I am indeed the only one who is strong enough to kill him however, he knows my greatest weakness so I am at a fair advantage to him.

As for you Cronos, I suggest you make the first move.  *puts hands in pant pockets* It would be a most fair battle as I can make it.


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

Theres no way ill back down Mina 
"Yes master "
Prepare for combat


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Alright Then.*Dissapears Into Shadows*Your move...


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

*follows cronos* Hmmmm lets see how strong you are. *mina jumps into the air wielding her 3 swords --one in mouth 2 in hands-- and strikes you*


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

_Shadow Hailstorm Jutsu_
*Shadow balls Rain Down*


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

Being part demonic, I can easily pick up your scent.

*stomps foot on ground, generating a major crack that moves towards the back wall.  It tears apart the wall and crashes down on Cronos*

As for you

*pulls out bone roullette and shoots cheek and both shoulders*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

damn.....*watches from the sidelines* "WHY AREN'T YOU FIGHTING HIM?"  "I'll let this one slide..." "I AM NOT GOING TO WAIT ANOTHER MATCH!" *Xio is prepared for battle* "hey cronos, may i join you?" xio askes


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

*moves easily, dodging shadow balls*

*dances actually*


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

I can tell your powerfull so why not start out at the top of my game *takes off bandages and chakara starts flowwing out of breaking the landscape a bit from intese pressure and the black flame slowly starts to move over my body*


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

u guyz r insane... even i who excel at 1on1 will not even attempt to fight arrixiam...i'll sit back

*zip to seating in the stadium and gets some popcorn and kimchi*

"alrite its gonna be carnage"


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

Mina Sit this one out hes to strong for an anbu levled fighter
"yes master i understand" *mina jumps away* 
as for you you apparently missunderestimate me


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

*Climbs Out Of Rubble*I'm afraid you can't get rid of me that easily!
_Summoning Technique: Shadow Soldiers!_
*Endless Hordes Of Shadow Soliders Pour Out,orders to protect teammates*
Go!


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

Cronos let me fight him a bit on my own it may sound crazy but i want to know how strong he is


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

itachifire@ i'll join you *grabs some popcorn and sits to watch the battle*


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Ditto,so I can't let you do that,sorry.


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

So how about i make the first move


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

*continues to dance even when shower ends*

Yes, see my pain is real;
watch my world dissolve
and pretend
that none of us see the fall...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

cronos@ what? i was grabbing some popcorn


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

*Endless Horde Of Shadow Soliders March Nearer*
Attaaaaack!


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

And even through the darkest times the world will move on and will not fall for the light burns on brighter still and hides it self in the shadows witch are still


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

*I appear behind Arrixam and slice him with my scyth with know has the black flame searing over it*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

dang every second someone posts ^^ if anyone wants to talk to me pm me cuz i am going to leave this thread until the battle is over ^^


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

is any one going to do any thing else


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

cause if not im going to log


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

*spine catches scyth*  I am demonic, burning me would be the same as drowing a serpent.  Even if it is black fire.

*spins and cracks Vencet's cheek bone with fist*

*sees army charging*

_Secret Jutsu!  Dagger'd Roullette!_

*Arrixam's speed tripples as he shoots endless rounds of bullets at every corner of each soldier*

*stands behind Cronos*

 Your a coward to be hiding behind soldiers.


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

Damn that hit was a bitch cronos dont let him get to close i hit him as hard as i phiscally could *i say as i stand up and wipe the blood from my cheek


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

((I am afraid that this battle will have to be posponed.  My time here is very limited.))


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

*being attacked*
Who Ever Says I was Hiding?
*Solider Dissapears in Smoke I emmerge*
Let's Go..
*Swipes With Zatoichi*


----------



## Chayuto (May 7, 2007)

WTF IS GOING ON?


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

CRONOS!!! *i shout running* MOVE!!! *i shout leaping into the air and shooting flames so there surrounding Arrixam* This is for the right hook. BACK FLAME GRENADE!!!!!! *the flames shoot inward at light speed and explode in massive explosions of black flame and rubble*


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

Chayuto get off here its a battle dome


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

hello conos Arriaxm any ne echo echo ECHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 7, 2007)

HOLY FRIGGEN SPANDEX, YOU GUYS..

You took oike 5 friggen pages for that damned battle!
Oh ya, and it's an honour to meet ya Arrixam. 

Hey Blue, glad to see your not dead from that hellish battle 
BTW nice dance there Arrixam. Hey Darkfire, pass the popcorn! *Waves to Dark

P.S.
This REALLY should be in the battledome section of NarutoForums...


----------



## Dogma (May 7, 2007)

Nah considering how we are around here, I suppose it's not all too bad when it's all said in done. The battledome won't take it so kindly there regardless.

Besides, a Mod will come in move it if it happens to become a problem. Lol just try to enjoy it and have fun. I'm not really in to this sortof thing, but if y'all enjoy it, then it's not that big a deal.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 7, 2007)

Hai! Haka-san!


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

oooooook what happened. sorry I went to Karate class at 7pm so I want to know every thing from casualties to vance kicking me in the face....oh I also want to know why when im gone the thread increases by like 6 pages.


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

oh basically we whooped vance's ass cause his weakness is fire and and i'm a master of fire so i owned him and now arrixiam has come to challenge us and it's a all holocaust members who want to join to fight arrixiam, and some of us who noe how stron arrixiam is is sitting back and enjoying popcorn( blue, kaitar, me) and for i'm liking this kimchi

And btw vencet, dun TRIPLE POST OR DOUBLE POST its freakin annoying and you could get this thread killed so just use the edit button and be nice to noobs


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

hey now i introduce you to my assistent Xio the shadow demon ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Holy Shit...He as cool as me....


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

GOD DAMMNIT I WANTED TO PAWN AS WELL!!! I mean seriously Vance challenged me.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 7, 2007)

Wow, you take Karate too Phantom?

haha What belt are you? Hopefully we take the same kind of Karate. Apparently there are different belt systems among diff. Karate-s.


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

i used to take karate but it was a defensive style and i was 4 levels below black... i quit after gettin serously injured by it


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

well in my school here are the lvls.

lowest

White

yellow

Orange

Green

Blue
Blue 1 stripes
blue 2 stripes
blue 3 stripes

Purple
Purple 1 stripe

Brown
Brown 1 stripe

BLACK!!!

Right now Im a purple with one stripe. but this month im gettin promoted to brown!!!

Well I only got injured a couple o times.

1.Dislocated both big toes( boy did they fill with blood)
2. my left elbow goes farther than 180 degrees. Damn you elbow locks.
3. 1 time I got side kicked in the knee once, not so bad but it still hurt.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

since when did we start talking about karate?


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

I'm back.  Now than, who wishes to take me on?


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

well i think u owned them pretty bad


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

oh, such a pitty.


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

arrixam can u approve of the exam theory of mine in the death maquerade thread? (387 post, 20th page)


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

I do approve however, I have made some of my own personal modifications.


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Well I don't really do this kind of thing... In fact I really don't think I'll like it all too much. 

Still I'm a firm believer in trying things at least once....

So, on a equal landscape, anyone want to take me on for a just alittle bit?


----------



## Arrixam (May 8, 2007)

Just for a tad bit, I shall

*puts hands in pockets*

Anytime your ready.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

Darn. I wanted to challenge Arrixam 
I know I wont win, But I love a good fight.


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Allright. *Lowers Wyrm Skull over face. A tranparent shell of ice forming rapidly*

I got a feeling this will be fun. *The temperature begins to drop to subzero levels as my hair turns from blue to black. I blow a gust of Ice-wind outward, approaching at a dangerous rate*

Edit: That was an attack you know... It's a freezing cold wind afterall.


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

alrite another awesome battle

*summouns fire barrier for warmth*

Hey kaitar wanna come in? I got some nanchos and fudge cooking!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

OMG. Fudge AND Nachos?! Count me in Bro!

*Jumps through fire barrier

Darkfire: Uhm... look at your pants...

"Eh?"

"..."

"HOT DAYM! MY ASS IS ON FIRE!"

~~ 1 minute of frantically running around with firey pants ~~

*Kaitar sits on a glass of water filled to the brim

AAaaaAAAaaahhh.... *Phew. THAT, was close.

*Sits down by Darkfire on Lawn Chair watching fudge and nachos cook

"Oh yea.. GO HAKANAMI! Go ARRIXAM!"


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

(Out of fight... Sorry if this is against the rules or anything.)

Lol, funny.

I didn't realize things always took this long.  I even know why he has his hands in his pockets too... a move worthy of anyone worthy to be called a General. 

I just kinda wish things would hurry up with this, I don't have too much time.


----------



## Arrixam (May 8, 2007)

I'm afraid that due to my work on Dark's application, I can not participate on this battle.  Perhaps some other time?

Good night.


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Ah... lol. Bad Luck.

Allright... Anyone else then. Otherwise I intend on going to sleep the moment the mask comes up.

Edit: Hmph... *removes mask. Hair returning back to normal status.* Boring....


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

sry haka its my fault i got too enuthastic about becoming a general, *bows* sry man i'll fight u tmr to make it up to u


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

I understand said enthusiasm.

But rushing into a rank like General isn't the best of ideas to be honest. There can be only three, and all three should be good leaders, with alot of power, and alot of charisma, and helpfulness. Arrixam seems like a good general (Asylum chose him afterall all) because he doesn't seem very hasty, and is able to think objectively.

If you want to be a General, that's all good and fine. Just keep in mind, when I was writing the position up I didn't expect that becoming one would be easy at all.

I'd rather wait till Asylum comes back before, I myself, take any shots at becoming one. But that's just me.

On a side note, The meeting room has been updated oncemore, so I want everyone here to take a look at Step 1.

here

If best foot forward hasn't been read yet... Please read it, it should be about a good scroll up from there.


----------



## Mukuro (May 8, 2007)

Posts count in this thread? WTF?


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

itachifire said:


> oh basically we whooped vance's ass cause his weakness is fire and and i'm a master of fire so i owned him and now arrixiam has come to challenge us and it's a all holocaust members who want to join to fight arrixiam, and some of us who noe how stron arrixiam is is sitting back and enjoying popcorn( blue, kaitar, me) and for i'm liking this kimchi
> 
> And btw vencet, dun TRIPLE POST OR DOUBLE POST its freakin annoying and you could get this thread killed so just use the edit button and be nice to noobs



Shut up dude. I left cos I had HW. I kicked all of your asses. You LOST, face IT.





BlueX said:


> vance@ ...*is really pissed* SHUT UP friend! the battle has only begun...."XIO SLASH HIM!" "yes master!" *xio charges in with a multiple slash attack* "HOW DO YOU LIKE ME NOW BITCH" Xio shouts with anger



   GTFO my internets n00b.

     Listen, DarkFire, you are a WEAKLING compared to me, you have fire attacks, but I am on a WHOLE DIFFERENT FRIKKIN LEVEL. YOU PHAILED.

    Cronjos got banned, he loses and forfeits. v

     As for Vencet, I never saw him do anything?

    Phantom like, lost a while ago.


    I win, you all lose, especially DarkFire and Blue.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

Man i didnt get to finish my fight with Arrixam i want to go again oh and what happened to cronos how did he get banned


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

u'll NEVER beat arx


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

i might not be on as much as i was yesterday.....wait cronos got banned? for what?


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

For challenging me.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

that sucks V_V


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

lol. ...


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

He probably lost his temper and sent a PM that he shouldn't have. Or something like that. He's probably smart enough to find some way around being banned at the moment anyhow.

Yes posts count in this thread. No they probably shouldn't... Why do they matter to begin with?

@Vance: Don't get too cocky, lol. Arrixam could still take you. As well as a few of us other elites. We're at the same level now Vance, you lost the advantage the minute the promotion hits.


----------



## Omega (May 8, 2007)

yeah thats true. And im sure that Im as strong as an elite. So comes promotion time...*ITS ON!!!*


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Hmmm, I like that.

Well seeing as I didn't get a chance to try my hand at this against Arrixiam. I figure a friendly match right now couldn't hurt.

*Raises hand to wyrm mask.*

Any challengers?


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Yes, but DarkFire has no ability whatsoever to defeat me.

  The Holocaust focuses mostly on fanfiction writing, the RP's to say the least. I will not hold a grudge on you if you say that Dark can defeat me or at least match me in raw power, but in terms of intelligence and skills, that is where you are wrong.

   As a sniper, I rarely get into much battle. I mainly focus on hiding and sending clones to confuse/injure the enemy. I will laugh when others believe they have kileld me only to receive a sniper in the neck. I am not cocky, I am just stating the facts. DarkFire is not close to my level whatsoever. Just because he was promoted to Elite means little, I am seeing many Elites being promoted out of the blue.

    I struggled as a member, and now being an Elite shows my vast difficultly becoming one. It was me who recruited others, and I would not recruit members If I thought they would betray/defeat me easily.

    Alas, I continue, I would like to have another brawl sometime during the week, but no 4 on 1 battles, because the others cheat (like Blue coming back alive 7 times when everyone knows she fails as this) and invincible attacks that rookies know that cannot be blocked/dodged/negated/destroyed (similar to Cronos's Horse attack )

    I am also quite ticked off by the fact that whenever I end up fighting, my attacks seem worhtless against people who have poor grammer or punctuation. I am also a little disgruntled at the fact that DarkFire believes he can beat me solely because he is a fire user. 

    I gave out my weakness for a reason: So Fire Users would challenge me. Little does he know, that I am on a totally different level and rank as he is. You yourself gave us ranks, and I ranked someone near the top, whereas he was at the bottom.

    Dark is a fire user, but a weak one at that. I'll rest my case, at least I have the freedom of speech and the right to voice my opinion.


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Is that what y'all think that was? A power ranking list?!

No no no.... That was just a list of where the members stood in the new system. All I did was copy each members name doing, going off of their placement in Asylum's signature.

I had no intent of ranking y'all in terms of power... Didn't it seem strange that the list matched exactly what Asylum has? I can't beileve no one noticed that.

I'll rectify this problem immediately, I don't want it to be confused again.

As for Darkfire, I suppose I understand where your coming from, and at the same time it's a bit unfair. We all don't have writing talents, and we all don't have great punctuation and grammatical skills either. It just has to be accepted, and ignored.

As far as the rookies using unavoidable moves, You have to remember that you yourself are not a rookie, and that they're superpower might not be as effective on you as it is towards anyone else.

Keep in mind, their power is off what it does to anyone it normally hits. In no way shape or form does it describe what happens when it hits a fellow Horoko-suto member.

For all you know, your attack that poisions and kills anyone it touches is essentially worthless on a fighter like myself. Simply because the poision freezes before it passes through my bloodstream. 

You get it?

Darkfire is still no two bit fire user. I resent that you said something like that about him. I read and helped him out with his power list when we first got paired up for the masquerade, so he wouldn't be overpowered. To call him weak is rude.

I chose "White Sage" for you because I knew you'd be smart enough to figure a way around anything that's put in front of you. Just because he says he's doing this doesn't mean he is. The literal aspect of each attack must be altered to meed the situation.

Now... To the part that has me alittle ticked.

I understand your struggle to become elite, I'm not trying to pry that from you. But considering the only two elites who have been promoted recently are myself and Darkfire, I resent that as well. 

Now I may not know what Darkfire did to get promoted, but I know I passed a test, and since then have pulled my weight as an elite....

If your insinuating that because I got ranked up, I'm weaker then your and I didn't deserve it. Then we can see who'd win a match right here, right now.


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

I am not saying DarkFire is weak, just below me in overall ability terms. 

   I am also not concluding that I am more powerful than you, if you DO want to go on with this, make the first move.


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Allright... I will.

I'm not mad at you either.

But we do it under friendly terms. I'm not trying to piss anyone off or anything of the sort. I just happen to want to try this out, and I want to see if I can.

If your going to be pissed off at me for this, then decline.

If not:

We fight on a general arena. Moderate Temperature, Slight winds, cloudy to overcast skies.

There's shelter and shade, and the arena is big enough for you to get a good distance away. The time between posts has to be quicker, otherwise you have too much time to think. We can both strategize afterall.


*Lowers Mask over face, allowing hair to turn from cyan to blacl. Body temperature as well as the temperature in the surrounding area, a chill of frost in the air. Stance is set, ready to attack. Lance in fingertips (25 K).*

Your move.


----------



## Omega (May 8, 2007)

Jeez Vance your a glutton for a battle.BUT!! since I had hardly any 'play time' in that last fight*...Im In!!! *


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

Can i join this one two make it a 4 way


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

If he accepts, then no.

This will be between me and my friend.

If he declines, then I'll gladly take one of you on.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

I call dibs on fighting him if vance drops out


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

I am sorry, I have soccer practice at 6:00, and I have to leave at 5:15

    P.S. I think it'd be a cool thing if we had ACTUALLY teammates in the Holocaust. Asylum should tell us.

    I'll challenge you on Sat. Hak.


----------



## Omega (May 8, 2007)

hmmm dont know about a four way but a tag team is good.


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Allright Vencet, the fight between me and Vance will be put on hold for the moment.

@Vance: He did, back in Death's Masquerade. Besides, we're in charge at the moment, so run that idea past Arrixam and we'll talk about it alittle later on. 

Saturday it is then.

The same rules as the last post are applied, although there's a definite difference in power. Just off of rank Difference alone. Being that I'm a paladin, your not going to get me as easily as you think.

Regardless,...


"*Lowers Mask over face, allowing hair to turn from cyan to black. Body temperature as well as the temperature in the surrounding area plummiting, a chill of frost in the air. Stance is set, ready to attack. Lance in fingertips (25 K).*"

Your move


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

I am betting that Hak. wins this battle.

  *peels off 5K.*

   My money is on Hak. Anyone else want to bet?


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

Well there may be a defference in power * Picks up scythe* but ive been known as an underdog who comes out on top. 8I quikly make some hand seals and vanish do to my speed i then suddenly appear behind you* Lightning pulse technique.


----------



## Omega (May 8, 2007)

I think vencet has a chance.


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

*Peels another 5K out*

   I know that Hak. is DEFINATELY going to win.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

Vance why do you have no faith in me


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

*doges simply, sending a blast of frost off my lance to counter your move.*

Your speeds nice and all, but your body heat gives you away. Relying on speed won't do you much good against someone who can detect things at my level.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

POOF *i vanish in a puff of smoke* to bad my abbility to see with my chakara lets me counter you rather well *i say as i appear in front of you and eliver a blow to the face*


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

*I take the blow, and grin. Your hand damaged by the thick sheets of Ice I have coating my body. Focusing a bit more, I lower the temperature even further. You feel the effects of the cold by getting in such close proximity, eating away at your strength slowly. (15 Kelvin)*

Not a bad punch... But the Ice makes it feel like a tickle. You won't stand a chance if you keep getting closer, charkra or no chakra, if your blood freezes you won't win.

[For the record, Kelvin is a hell of alot colder then Celsuis. If you want to know just how could things are then you need to subtract 273 to whatever Kelvin I have present. At 0 Kelvin, all motion stops.]


----------



## Omega (May 8, 2007)

Vencet said:


> Vance why do you have no faith in me


Dont worry I have faith in you. 

@vance: Listen vance, new  members need this encouragement.

So go ahead vancet. DO YOUR BEST!!!


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

to bad i have a kekki genki to counter your freezeing temperatures * You notice the hand wraps on my arms are now off and floating to the ground as the black flame coats my arms and the ground and the ice on your face crack and start to break under my tremendous chakara pressure* let me fill you in i have so much chakara in my body i cant controll that and the black flame so these bandages keep it in check but with out them my chakara is so strong and un cotrollable i cant garuntie mine or your safety. 8 I hit you again with my know flameing fist*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

hmmm? did i miss somthing? there is a new guy/girl? and who is she/he?


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

I thought one of the rules was we couldnt wait to long cause it would give us to much thinking time


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

no ones new blue


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

Hello hakanami you there *waves hand in front of his face*


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Hmph... *I frown with a scoff, taking the blow oncemore. A slight drop of frozen blood. Focusing a bit more to lower the temperature even further than before. (7 K) I begin to spin on one foot, rapidly moving in the opposite direction of your flame as my lance cuts through the air like a knife through butter*

I see I can stop playing around with you... However, don't think because you have the black flame you'll claim victory so easily. This mask on my face is not so easily destroyed by a punch, nor is it for show.... Allow me to show you some of the benefits.

*A thick wall off ice forms all on a whim, spinning like a massive wheel on it's side. It creates distance between me and your 'chakra'. Your sent backward from the strength of the ice. I cotinue to spin, holding my hands together for but a second more before stopping abrputly.*

_Dragon's Fragmentation!_

*The ice rips apart breaking into thousands of razor sharp shards and pieces. With no where to dogde your sent hurtling back even further, being wounded by the fragments of the shattered wheel. The ground manuverability for us both is severly limited now, stepping on shards this sharp and cold will surely freeze us both*

Edit: I'm only taking a minute tops. Your the one who's posting slowly. Either that or one of us has a crappy computer.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

300ed post sweetness


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

Hack 
* i cough up a bit of blood* 
Egh that was a hard hit 
*cough up a bit more blood* 
But even if you keep droping the temperature my flames are as hot as hell itself i can barley keep myself alive while useing them the good news though is the temperature keeps droping and its makeing me feel cozy 
* i sudenly through my arm forwrd and aim it right at you* 
Dodge this 
* flames start surrounding you on all sides with no way orescape* 
BLACK FLAME GRENADE!!!! 
* I shout as the flames move in as fast as light it self exploding upon you in an eruption of black flame and rubble*


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Hmmmph... *I respond in shock. Fully letting all of my Ice get the better of me. The temperature drops to Absolute zero, and all molecular motion inside my body stops. (0K internally, 2 K in the area closest to me.) A frozen statue lies remotely unharmed after the tremendous attack.*

[I told you. At Absolute Zero all motion stops, meaning that even the strongest of attacks cannot breach the shell. If you looked at the stat-book you'd know it's my trump card. Along with Frozen Maelstrom, which I have yet to use.

Edit: Now that I think about it... there's really no coming back from there is there?]


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

to bad that even though the temperature 0 ( oh and i did read the stat book) the black flame still emitss heat therefore even if the area around it is at 0 the flames them selves cant freeze up or stop by reaching 0 because it would take -100 deggrees k (im preety shure thats the temperature were useing rite* to make them stop


----------



## Arrixam (May 8, 2007)

I can allready see 3 ways on taking advantage of Hak's techinques.  But that would be giving Vencet an advantage...oh wait, it wouldn't cuz its for only my character.  So nvm.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

allow me to give an example of the scientific law i just explained if a humman is outside and its 50 deggress farinhite would they still be the same temperature on the inside no they would be 98.8 and even if the temperature outside hits 0 the human be would be freezeing but they wouldnt have a core temperature of 0 allong with this fire radiates heat witch i over looked makeing the air around it be warmer so there would be a triple layer effect of temperature around the flames


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Kelvin has no negative temperature scale. At 0, it's 0. And it's the coldest possible temperature possible. 

I didn't say the area around me was at Absolute 0, in fact that's pretty much immpossible. My body was at 0, the area around me was at 2. The flames do emit heat, but they can't change my internal body heat, not like that at least.

So, the attack burnt my skin alittle, and caused some minor damages. But there's not very many ways to get around the absolute 0. Only the Leader knows, and he's not here.

You put up one hell of a fight, but I'm sure with the extreme usage of the flames, Small drain you got before, and extreme piercing from the "Dragon's Fragmentation" that you don't have enough chakra to really attack. And even if you did, the field is still covered in spikes. Long range would be your only option, and though I'm thawing out. I still have enough chakra to dodge without touching the ground.

Fighting anymore would only get you killed, and me damaged. I'll claim victory for the moment.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

to bad i have ways of beating you --and dang you out scienced me didnt think it was possible --(naruto smile) but if your thawing out your body is enable of moving still but is vulnrable am i correct


----------



## Arrixam (May 8, 2007)

At last, Hakanami, I suggest we start our fight.


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Lol, It's kindof a Kekkei Genkai that only a few of my people have.

Originating from the north, our bodies can withstand any kind of temperatures and keep it at a controlled level much like a cold blooded creature. I have the ability to coat myself in sheets of ice that form from condensation, as well as the freezing of my own bloodstream.

Sure I can't move, and when I do it makes me vulnerable oncemore. However, I still have yet to use my Lance nor my strongest trump card. If you have enough chakra to keep going then I'll keep fighting for just a bit more. However, you won't like how I'm going to end this...

Allow things to sit the way they are and you can use those ideas the next time we fight.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

i said wait my freind belive it or not i have one combo left that will kill you and i still retain 60% of my chakara (what i said i had but load of it) makeing me have this 
*my shadow leaps from the ground and grabs you so that you cant move* 
meet reapz a demi deamon and while he holds you incapeable of moving i can preform my last move --blue x get ready to heal me-- BLACK FIRE DRAGN TECHNIQUE!!!!! 
* a massive black dragon made of flames shoots forward blowing every ice shard away and melting the shards and then collideing with you burning you to an urgent extent* take tha.. * i pass out and reapz dissapears again as my shadow*


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Damn it... take a hint!

*I close my eyes the helment on my head glowing lowly. I inhale sharply, still immobilzed by Reapz(?... right) Damaging my own lungs at the sudden shift in cold.*

_Jourgamand's Howl!_

*I roar out in defense, sending freezing gusts of wind to combat, and absorb a portion of your attack. The melting ice shards are put to use as they are frozen oncemore by the force of the howl. The tip of my lance reacts in the same way as the helm, barely shielding me from the attack.*

*When it's all said in done, you pass out. Damaged a good deal more then what I wanted, I remain bloodied, but standing. Sheating my lance, very slowly.*

I had wanted to save it for Darkfire, but I suppose you had left me with no choice. Through the help of Jourgamand (The name of the wyrm, I got the help from.) I was able to create a move for my polar opposite, fire. It's powers are far greater then it's appearance. Had you used another element, then the attack probably would have done it.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

*i come to barely able to lift my head* damn it... a least...*i hack up a bit of blood* i have a rival that i now... have to try and advance... to beat... * my head falls to the ground* Please my freind would take me to a hospital. * all of this is said in a hushed whisper*


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

BATTLE: VENCET V.S HAKANAMI VIcTOR HAKANAMI
(The anouncer shouts through a mike)


----------



## Arrixam (May 8, 2007)

Are you done, cuz if not, I'm going to bash your head!


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

lol ya i get carried away once im in charecter kinda dorkey huh well lol ill shut up


----------



## Arrixam (May 8, 2007)

In other news:  I challenge Hakanami to a Horoko-suto Showdown!


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Allright, good match. 

If I had stayed a Sage like I was going to, then I probably... wouldn't have done this to begin with lol.

I'm not really big on the Asterisk motions outside of battle. So here's where I'll call it quits.

Still for a first match, that was pretty fun. Not as tactical as I wanted, but y'all are probably going to be Knights after the inital promotion so it's not like I should be suprised.

@Arrixam: What is it about my powers that you see? There's still a bit more too what I can do. I just like keeping my best attack hidden for when I might need it.

As far as our match, give a minute or two to take a good look around the forums. After I grab a snack or something I'll take you on.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

dude after a bit of training *thinking up ways to improve my moves or comeing up with new techniques* ill take you on again for now peace


----------



## Arrixam (May 8, 2007)

*lays down on grass*

I can wait.


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Allright. I got about an hour and a good snack. So let's do this.

*Preps for battle in the normal fashion. Ending with my lance aimed towards you, slightly crouching.*

Unless you object, we fight on the Great Naruto Bridge.

Temperature about 85 degrees celsuis, water temperature 50 C'ish, Wind factor, heavy...

Quick responses, and all that jazz.

- - - 

Let me know if your ready, and I'll make a move.


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

. . . were do i input my char?


*random invisible guy comes out of nowere and kills everyone... the way he is stopped is by .... ANSWERING THE QUESTION... DUN DUN DUN*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

*falls on floor crying* ........i wanna.....just die...... my e hubby cheated on me............looks like i am single again....


----------



## Omega (May 8, 2007)

Damn......Hey I know! lets *kill him.* MWAHAHAHAHA. naaa just kiddin. you can kill him...if you want.


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

I wannaq fight someone, battle me, 1 on 1.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

.....even i am not that mean.....go ahead and kill him if you want......V_V

vance@ me?


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Uhh, battle plz?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

Vance@ battle with who? me?


----------



## Omega (May 8, 2007)

I'll take you on vance. Me vs Vance the sniper. Oh BlueX if you want to fight him too it could be a 2vs1 match.


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

You cheat, I wanna fight a WORTHY opponent.


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Sorry for double posting.

   Okay Phantom, no Blue, she cheats.


----------



## Omega (May 8, 2007)

OK fine. *arms giant 8 bladed shiriken*....oh btw how can you cheat?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

vance@ i don't want to fight anyways...i am too depressed......V_V


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

. . . . . . . Well i posted my char on the Holocaust forums.


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

*You cheat by reviving a million times*


    Okay, lets go Phantom. *Slowly slides Katana from back*

    *Runs hand through hair* *Smirks evily* *Breathes in and out, and begins calculating the battle chances of him winning, and losing* Smiling, satisfied with the results*

      Lets go. *Creates clones, three to be exact*

    *Clones charge*


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Wow this is a very active thred, no wonder most holocaust poeple have a shit load of posts


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

I have the most posts of all Holocaust members I believe. 


   *Waits for Phantom to attack*


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Wow, you talk about posts and go into battle position... so how do i get those little pics you guys got ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

....*watches fight* tektek.org........


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Go to tektek.org, choose make avatar, and copy and paste link.

   If you join Horork-Suto, I can give you some missions.


----------



## Omega (May 8, 2007)

"HOLY CRAP!!!" *throws Giant shuriken into the air and creates multiple and signs* *TAJUU KAGE SHURIKEN NO JUSTU!!!* *twelve shuriken appear*lets go. *throws all Shurikens simotaneously all at Vance and his clones*.


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

MMkay i made one... hows it look ^.^


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

so wait a sec someone fill me in whos joining i just got back on oh and why is blue x crying alot on last page ???


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

oh and phantom do you know the guy whos like a ddr god whos dancing in the video on your sig man that took a while to get out


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Im joining, look on the Holocaust forums... Character thing

Oh can someone make the backround on my tektek thing to transparent... (i don't have photoshop)


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

sweetness welcome oh wait did asylum say he was in all ready


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

Single huh Blue? 

lol, Man, 2 fights begining already? Damn. I wanted to fight Hakanami.  Oh well. I call next against Hakanami!


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

i faught him earlier he beat me but i cut him up pretty bad.dang secret scream technique thing.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

cool tektek dude noface and thanks for repping me.....
renge master@ O.O i barely know you


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

*All Vance's were clones*

   A sniper bullet goes right at Phantom.

     And Vencet, stop 2x posting.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

hey ill 2x if iwant to lol


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Orly? I need a Mission... ^.^


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

stfo n00bie Vencet, you give SHAME to the words beginning with "V"


  Yes, for your first mission, post a picture of Kakashi. It is just a small test.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

how come i didnt get no missions???


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Because you phail as much as Isadili Crest.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

when did i fail and blue looked back srry he cheated on you ill go chop his balls off if you want me to


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Easy... Lol

image didnt show... gettting another


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Vencet said:


> when did i fail and blue looked back srry he cheated on you ill go chop his balls off if you want me to



   Wanna mission? Post three pictures of Sasuke.


----------



## Vencet (May 8, 2007)

well cya vance i think you fail more then me so *sticks tounge out anime style*


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

At least I have over 7000 rep, and nearly 4000 posts, I don't even fail, I win.


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Aww, i dont wanna post pics of the Emo kid... but i will just because i really want in on this RPG


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Good good, now, to prove you are worthy to join Horork-Suto, challenge me to a battle. 

   *Draws katanas*

  If you lose, you'll NEVER gain entry to the group.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

I thought you were a sniper Vance?

@Blue: Haha, fine. Fair enough.


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Will NoFace challenge me, or will he back out?

   If he loses, he will never join.


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

NOES FAIR

*summons Ice Katanas*


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Are you sure, if you don't challenge me, it's okay, 

   BUT IF YOU LOSE, YOU'LL NEVER JOIN.

   Last choice, Yes or No?


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

what... how can i verse a higher-up... I HAVENT EVEN GONE ON MY FIRST REAL MISSION YET >.<

but ill fight you in retaliation if you attack, meaning you started the fight making it null if i loose


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Yes or No? Simple, Yes or No?


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Can i not fight you and still be in?


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

No, answer the question already  Or gtfo


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

WTF NO FAIR IM GOING TO LOOSE


well i guess ill fight, and if i loose, ill still be part, but ill be EXILED muahaha

*summons Ultra Sharp Ice Katanas*


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Your in.

  I was testing your courage and will power. If you backed down, I would kill you, but since you decided that you were brave, and were about to fight one of the strongest Holocaust Members, it shows you have guts.

  Welcome, kid.


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

yay *cheers* can i be your apprentice?


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Yes, you'll be my apprentice, not my slave. I see others as equals.


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

YAY *prepaired to learn from Vance*


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Would you like to learn my sniping technique?


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Hmm, ill have to create an Ice Gun Summoning Jutsu and a Bullet Creating jutsu,

*done*

Yes i would like to learn Sensai.


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

To do that, you must add a sniper glasses to your character *they are there* Keep looking, once you find it, you can use needle ice as sniper bullets, it'd be cool.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

*looks around* what did i miss?


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Mmkay, looking ...


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

I got a new apprentice.

  When you finish your character, give me the URL NoFace, and I'll add you to ma sig.


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

hi guyz i just finished adding final touches on my god form cause now...I'M A GENERAL WOOOOOOT!!!! alrite!!! thanks to every1 or helping me!!! and hey vance you got an apprentice lol! congrats for joinging noface but u need a nickname, u can get that from arrixiam! and for u real mission, you can challenge a fellow pawn in a match, dun fight elites or higher, they'll actually kill ur character right off there, so go find another pawn!


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

K, lemme just find these...

Are they in the Head Tab or the Acc. Tab?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

..........*is being random* I LOVE CAEK! WHO WANTS CAEK?  *throws cake in random directions* WEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

I forget, I believe head.

   To be fully accepted, you must PM Asylum and ask to join.


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

remember to pm arrixiam actually cause our leader is away for now, he'll give u the nickname...and blue why did u hit a cake at one of the generals?(me!@!!!)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

itachifire@ O.O oooopppppssss sorry *runs out of thread*


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

argh....smoking with steam!!! come out blue don't make this harder on urself!!! flames erupt around the batteldome!!! COME OUT DAMMIT!!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

*runs even faster* EKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Hmm, so do i send him the Character thing i posted on the Horoko-Suto Forums?


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

send it here to arrixiam our temporary leader, and also talk to guz later, gonna go on WC3


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

its says Arrixiam cant be found on these forums...


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

@itachifire's eirlier attact

I WAS STILL IN THE ARENA, AFTER BEING ACCEPTED BY Sensai, but my water armour protected me ^.^


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

double post soz


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

you double posted....lol good thing i didn't get hit i was out of the area....


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

BlueX, if you could could you create a Medical Ninjutsu made specially for me (because normal Medical Ninjutsu doesnt work on me, because blood is made of water)


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

Woah, a General Darkfire? Woot! Congrats Bro!

BTW, wanna rematch Darkfire?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

woah.....*starts working on a new jutsu*


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

thanks ^.^, i think this site has gotten slower in the past few hours...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

haha... it would suck for you when you fight Hakanami then... yer blood would freeze faster than ours.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

*is almost done making a new jutsu* hey renge did you meet my assistent Xio the shadow demon? *points to sig*


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

@Renge

I can control the temerature of water, so therefore i can control the temerature of my blood ^.^


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

Indeed I did Blue. He has the same shadow spirit aura around his feet like i do! 

@Misu:

oh right right, I forgot about that. (already read post in Holocaust forum) It's just that I was wondering how you'd fair against Hakanami. But w.e, Nice sig with tobi! (torturing Itachi)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

hmm....does the jutsu name "water healing jutsu" sound good to you noface? and renge thanx for the rep


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

hmm.

i have the best Sensai ever!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

XD np Blue.

@Misu:
How about you and me go for a little Holocaust showdown? (I'm an elite BTW)


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Yea thats fine

*thinks, why does the name of the jutsu matter... as long as it does what it was made to do*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

ok, wanna test drive


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

Hakanami! Lets have a match sometime! i fought the fire user, now I want to fight the Iceman.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

that came out of nowhere.......


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

haha says the girl who brings cakes out of know-where into the battledome


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

hmm i would... but i dont want to hurt j00


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

HEY im genin now!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

lol this area is way too random XD i love it!


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

I KNOW! I love it too!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

lol *is laughing very hard*


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Lol my character is 14 yrs old, too ^.^


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

haha wow, you guys get along pretty darn well.

O_o

"..."

WOOT! MY 400th POST!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

hm? my character is 18 and will be forever....because my character got kicked out of heaven and is doomed to live on earth forever.....


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

lol... woot.... somthing'th post!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

lol *adds noface to buddies list* ^^


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

*Tries to remember how to add people to Buddies 0.0*


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

OH, nevermind that was easy!


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Hi Hakanami!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

wtf? this is getting confusing.....


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

lol a sumo wrestler on Ninja Warrior (show on G4 TV)


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Oi!

I fall asleep for a couple of hours, and I get challenge by a fellow Paladin like three times.

@Dark: Good job on making it to general. Don't disappoint.

@Renge: Lol, I'll fight you in a minute or two. Though the rules will be the same as my fight with Arrixam.

@Mizu: Vance may be partially in charge at the moment, but he neglected like four or five different things in terms of joining.

As you may have been told, our leader, Asylum, is not present to handle applications. However, me Kaitar and Vance have been put in charge. So you give your application to me.

Name:
Codename: (This will be given to you, though in this case I'll give you a temporary nickname until Arrixam returns.)
Abilities:
Weakness:
Personality:
Appearance:
Alignment: (It holds no bearing over your overall strength, but I'm curious what part you'd be under.

Vance put you through a test already, which was good enough. I'm not suprised he'd do something like that either.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

i gots to check the time and take a shower brb


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Hmm, i prefer the one on the Horoko-Suto Forums, but i guess ill do this


Name: Mizu
Codename: (This will be given to you, though in this case I'll give you a temporary nickname until Arrixam returns.)
Abilities:
Ninjutsu: Extremely Skilled 
Taijutsu: Fairly Skilled 
Genjutsu: None at all 

Huge Frozen Kunai: Creates a water Kunai, Increases its size, and Freezes it) 
Ultra Sharp Frozen Katanas: Creates 2 Ultra Sharp Frozen Katanas, size can be increased/decreased (cannot melt, must be uncreated) 
Water Globe: Creates a sphere around the opponent(s) made of Solid ice that is unbreakable, then fills with water, drowning the opponent(s). 
Dehydration: Extracts all water out of the opponent(s) weakening them, and killing them within 12 Hours (can get out of Technique by drinking water) 
Floating Frozen Katanas: Summons 10 Ice Swords that attack the opponent(s), much like Orochimaru's. 
Summoning Jutsu: Water Elemental: Summons huge water elemental that has frozen fists and ultra strength, can freeze Opponent(s). Can be used to Guard Mizu. 
Summoning Jutsu: Ice Claymore: Summons a huge ice claymore that Mizu uses if the Katana's seem to be distroyed. 
Portal: Summon to Ocean: Summons Mizu and Opponent(s) to the Ocean. 
Vance's sniping Technique 
Ice Sniper Creation 
Ice Bullet Creation 

Cannot be poisoned, Controls water (Morphing, Heating/Cooling, Changing size) 

Weakness: Heat, Cannot be healed by blood-effecting Jutsu, Unless made specially for me.  

Personality: Think Tobi 
Appearance: See Signature
Alignment: Neutral


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

maybe..i'll restricy myself from myself using it... but i'll to to that...yep wanna start from where we left off? cause that was getitn sumwhere

and nice dude mizu, wanna fight me later?


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Brb... gotta take a shower


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

noface what is your history?


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

History (for BlueX): Mizu came from the Village hidden in the Mist, were he was trained under their Kage, learning only Taijutsu. At the age of 12 he was make Jonin and he and his 2 friends decided to leave the village. 

After they left the village they ventured everywere, and after 2 years of walking both friends died in a spike trap made by the Akatsuki to capture Naruto (don't ask, the Akatsuki got poor after Kazaku died). Mizu traveled on his own for 2 months untill he was found by the Horko-Suto, were he was took in and trained in Ninjutsu ways.


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

uh noface, dun double post/triple post, use the edit button, really, or i will have to be harsh, no double or triple post, can't stress that enough


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

Hmm, well, i accidently double posted once, and triple posted because i was bored.


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

well just use the edit button, and delete the double post


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

noface@ cool history ^^


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

lol i know poor akatsuki ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

^^ man this thread is really slowing down


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

i know, but soon, we will have more pages than the Itachi FC (they only have 1011 last time i checked)


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

i cant seem to find
Death's Masquerade,
i searched it.


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

poor akatsuki? and noface...double posted again...use the edit button


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

read my history on page 33...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

noface you double posted again and all of the links are in itachifire's sig


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

yep guyz, i'm like the tracker, for all holocaust threads look in my sig


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

BlueX said:


> noface you double posted again and all of the links are in itachifire's sig



No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

^^^ thats what i get when i click on his link ^^^


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

Hakanami, Wanna have a match right now?

Hakanami Vs Kaitar
Elite Vs Elite
Ice Vs Matter Manipulator


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> Hakanami, Wanna have a match right now?



Yeah sure, if you can respond quickly...

Everyone else try and cut down on the clutter for a moment. I'll get the rules ready.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

awesome a fight ^^ *grabs medical kit* i am ready ^^ no i am not fighting...i am a medical ninja


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

fixed link now


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

Yosha! *is giddle with excitement


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

shishi i see you please get on aim


----------



## Yasashiku (May 8, 2007)

*walks in casually reading a Makeout Paradise book* Hehehe...... poor Susie...


----------



## .Near (May 8, 2007)

K i read the thing (i dont possess any talents to help advertise Holocaust)

Mostly its about helping the community expand.


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

*Preps for battle in the somewhat normal fashion. Placing a foreign object in the pocket of my coat hastily. Ending with my lance aimed towards you, slightly crouching.*

Unless you object, we fight on the Great Naruto Bridge.

Temperature about 85 degrees celsuis, water temperature 50 C'ish, Wind factor, heavy...
----
Your move.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

I hope our fight doesnt last too long. My time here on the forum tonight is limited.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

sry to double post:

Yosh!

*ground rumbles

HHAAAA!!!

*Kaitar's body becomes a flash of light, then is visible again to reveal....



*Stands in a defencive stance

"Your move..."


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

*I jump off the side of the bridge, submerging myself into the water. Holding the temperature back so it doesn't freeze. I hold a more defensive position from there.*

Come on, Paladin.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

shishi@ pervert


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

"Haha, I think I'm gonna like this..."

*Jumps into air above Hakanami performing 2 hand seals

"Fuuton bunshi Asemburu! First pillar: Air!"

*A pillar of translucent air drops down 10 meters away from Hakanami, Kaitar meanwhile hovering in the air with flame wings

"Wait, there's more!"

*Throws a single kunai at Hakanami's head


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Hmmph!

*I spin rapidly  in the opposite direction. Using my strong legs, twisting the water to negate your pilliar of wind. Forming a slight Tsunami if but for just a second. The object slips into my hand as I still stay under the water.*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 8, 2007)

"Crap. how about this?"

*Performs another pair of hand seals

"Katon bunshi Asemburu! Second Pillar: Fire!"

*A pillar of fire slowly drops down 30 Meters away from Hakanami, not doing anything in particular except making the water around it increase its temp. by 5 degrees.

*Performs another pair of hand seals

"Doton bunshi Asemburu! Third Pillar: Earth!"

*A pillar of earth rises from the lake bottom 30 Meters away from Hakanami, not doing anything in particular

"water Bushin no jutsu!"

*Two clones appear and jump into water charging at Haka


----------



## Dogma (May 9, 2007)

"Like I'm going to waste time with clones."

*I use my chakra to create a spring board, jetting out of the water at a wicked speed. Throwing the object, a few exploding seals, out in front of be before inhaling sharply.*

Let's see you merge with this.

_Jourgamand's Screech!_

*A cacophonus (sounds horrible) icy cry rings out, causing the exploding tags to blow up, flames hitting  you. I remain in the air, at the end of the attack. Floating back towards the water. My body temperature going down slowly. (42 K)*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 9, 2007)

*Slersh!* (Kawarimi'ed with water clone)

*Kaitar appears on top of the railing of the Great Naruto Bridge

"That was close..."

*touches railing  of bridge morphing it with arm to create a giant pole arm (Haha pole "arm")

"Just a few more.."

"Fuuton bunshi Asemburu! First Pillar: Air!"

*A harmless pillar of translucent air drops down 30 meters away from Hakanami not doing anything in particular

"Take this!"

*Jumps off bridge pointing unarmed hand toward the water to send blades of air toward the water

"Sever!"

*Water beneath Hakanami splits leaving him with only the gound beneath him

"Haa!!!"

*Kaitar is 40 meters above Haka slashing relentlessly with his super expended pole arm


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

lol gonna enojoy the fight on the bridge *sets up tent with a tv for the secret cameras in the water and air*


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*sits next to Itachifire*

(check out the pic on the spoiler in my sig Itachifire)


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

i noe its hiliarious blue and also renge can u pm the pics of the elites?


----------



## Dogma (May 9, 2007)

*Blocks majority of the polearm hits, taking a few simple hits, as I fall back to the ground. Body temperature drops sharply, 22 K, frost forming around me.*

Polearm is my specialty...Or did you forget?

*Lands on the ground, still remotely free of harm. I crouch sharply, pivoting my body. Like a ripcord I jet through the skies, spinning like a rapid top. I reach where you would be. Grasping my lance tightly as I stab out five painstacking times.*

[The attack would carry us both far above the bridge.]


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*Summons frozen floating Katanas and straps a video camera on it to watch the fight in the sky*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 9, 2007)

@darkfire: sorry what?

~~~~~~~~~~

As you pull back your lance from the last hit, you notice that the sharp ends of it are missing, and that have formed on the ends of my knuckles.

"Rah!"

*using my waist and legs to gain momentom, I spin around delivering a backhand punch to your shoulder sending you a few meters away (still in mid-air of course)

"Bunshi asemburu!"

*Giant polearm morphs into a giant bow and arrow with steel (from the railing) arrows

"Take this!" I said shooting the arrows at your thighs

As the arrows come closer, I merge the bow and arrow material into me to act as armour and then perform 2 handseals

"Raiton bunshi assemburu! forth pillar: Lightning!"

*a harmless pillar of lightning decends from below me smashing through the Naruto Bridge not doing anythign in particular


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*Thinks, well, im going to upload this to YouTube later... ^.^


----------



## Dogma (May 9, 2007)

[For the record, the tip of my Lance is not one of those things that can be removed so easily. It, much like my helm, are not garden variety things. Both gained from Jourgamand, the Wyrm. However, we'll say that the attack was negated, and I'm falling back towards the ground.]

*I take the hit, a slight pain in the shoulder The thick coat of ice on my legs  taking the brunt of the damage. I notice the pillars you had set up. Instead of planning a counter attack, I allow the temperature in my body to drop even further, as well as the surrounding area. (8K internally, 32 degress F externally)*

Hmph... I can see your planning something. Only an idiot would let it get the better of him.

*I spin again, forming a massive wall of ice around me. Much like my fight with Vencent, it grows larger and larger*

_Dragon's Fragmentation!_

*Shards pour out into the waters, freezing them slightly or becoming slurry. Two of the four pillars are negated/destroyed, The shards of ice fly towards you rapidly.*


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

well i mean i wanna have a collection of pics of the elite, can form ur girf i can tell u have some (like tai, the guy with staff..)

and Hakanami, can i fight u after this?


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Any pawns i could fight HMMM?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 9, 2007)

Internally: _Baka! He's a strategist! Of course he'll notice the pillars!!!_

"Rah!"

*I crawl into a ball as Celectial rings around my body form and begin to to rotate at violent speeds deflecting the incomming ice shards

Internally: _This is gonna take a lot of chakra... I guess I gotta use my trump card now..._

*The rings stop spinning and disperse, and I form as single handseal

"Heart of the Dragon!"

*My flame wings let go of a single ball of flame which I swallow

*I finish engulfing the ball of flame

"This is one of my trump cards. I was saving it just for you Haka.  Since I am a manupulator of substances and energies I touch, I convert the heat energy of the flames into raw chakra. As long as the flame within me burns, I have plenty of chakra to perform more powerful attack. Also, since I can merge with the things I want (excluding living tissue) I merged the flame with my heart, sending transformed energy throughout my circulatory system, thus increasing the rate the energy flows within me. Now my my attack:"

"Secret Five Pillars! First, Second, Third, Forth, FIFTH!"

*All five pillars decend in haka's direction surrounding him.

"Now!"

*I close my right hand into a fist, and at the same time, all pillars form a pentagon trapping Haka in an air-tight container.*

"There is no air within, so in a few minutes, you will have to pass out..."

"Get out soon Haka! Oh, by the way. you can only penetrate the cage with... FIRE!"


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

lol renge u 4got his fight with vencet, ...u better have another trumph card


----------



## Dogma (May 9, 2007)

Hmph!... You think I wasn't planning for something like this as well? 

*I focus to the best of my ability, My Body solidifies in a thumbs up position and a grin on my face. 0 K (Absolute Zero.) Internally, 2 K. The attack is strong, but futile. Much like you, I'm tired after countering.*

[For the record again, This isn't anything cheap. I've been building up temperature for awhile now, afterall. As long as my body is hardened internally, then I can't be harmed by anything around it. Chemistry sucks.]

@darkfire: No. I'm going to bed.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

OI HP HAX THERE!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 9, 2007)

Hey, lets finish this fight some other time eh Hakanami? I gotta got to bed.

but one thing though: My pillar cage doesn't "hurt" you per say, just suffocates you unless you can break out using fire. So.. you can't breath. How does the absolute zero thing help you here?

~~~

kk, I'm going sleepy. "till next time Haka!


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

His lungs are frozen, therefore are not working, therefore air has nothing to do with this...


NEED A PAWN TO FIGHT 
(to use Vance's training on ^.^)


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

lol dam it wanna fight noface?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 9, 2007)

Ah right right... Oh well, "The Sacred 5 pillars" isn't my real atta- Oh crap, I said too much!


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Lol, youll own me.

and bluex isnt here to help me if i loose...


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

but i'll hold back i'll only go up to lvl 2 fire if i have to


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

im level 1 everything...


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

IM A
WHITE PAWN


----------



## Dogma (May 9, 2007)

Aye, Mizu knows. As long as I stay that way, I'm pretty much invincible. There's a way around it but there's no way I'm telling anyone. But, I can't move easily, and it takes a bit to drop down to that temperature.

Neither is Absolute Zero mine... I was about to finish the duel after your next move with the frozen Maelstrom. But it seems my trump will lay hidden awhile longer.

We'll call it a draw.

Black Paladin Vs. White Paladin : Equal anyhow.

Though I will say this, logically when I used the seals, and the tsunami your body would have merged with it. Then you merged with the tip of my lance, (without removing it) If I'd have used a massive Ice and physical attack like that, then you would have been hurt pretty severly. Maybe even enough for the win.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

See... Sensai tought me well (Vance)

Basicly the only way you could *defeat* him is by putting him in the gr... SHIT IVE SAID TO MUCH


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

when i mean lvl 2 fire, thats my style, u still wanna go?


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Fine ill fight, but not to the death.

Your rules.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

sorry double post


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

no rules, u go first


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Okay...


*Summons Ultra Shart Katanas*

*Gets into battle stance


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

wings go white send shards of fire at mizu


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*blocks the fire shards with water shield
*Freezes water shield and distroys it, sending ice shards at DarkFire

"its not over yet"

*uses Taijutsu skills to run up behind DarkFire while hes distracted with the Ice Shards, Cutting his hamstrings.


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

ice gets blocked by firewall created in front of Dark

"lol ur trying to compete in speed against me?"

Dissapears behind Mizu because of Hyonkai and pierces his flesh with his sagerain fire swrd


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

wait are your hamstrings cut? or not?

if not then:

*backflip behind DarkFire and with 3 handsigns comes Ground Transformation: Whirlpool Technique (diameter of Whirlpool = 150ft)

if is then:

You cant move...


----------



## Dogma (May 9, 2007)

Oi!

Darkfire take it easy, and don't get too carried away... You hold the rank adavantage, but Mizu holds advantages of a whole different sort... He just has to figure it out.

Mizu, I noticed before you said you couldn't do much to assist the Holocaust in terms of helping...

Which is acceptable, it's possible to stay on these kinds of threads and fight for awhile. However, I will say that the pawns who participate as well as assist in advertising will be promoted even sooner.

I'm going to bed. I look forward to reading this battle tomorrow.


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

well u could'nt hit cause i was too fast for u and i'm sry mizu,... i have to go bed soon so when i hit u with this, stay down or i'll have to really hurt u

*flies into the air and wings turn blue*
*speed increased 50 times* 
goes behind mizu, cross-slashing him 25 times for each body part to turn all the water in ur blood into steam draining kinda like ur blood
*steps over Mizu as u lay down here, negating ur whirpool as u below my legs no longer able to love without vitality in yourslef*

sry man but i have to go to bed soon


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*binds you by morphing water
*gets up, walks 50 ft away, leaving a blood trail.
*Casts Dehydration (slows down reaction time, speed, causes death in 12h)
*Casts Floating Frozen Katanas (10 to be exact)


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

...mizu for real, stay down"
Breaks free from water, because of fire wings
I don't live on blood so its fine with me
Dark takes mizu's neck and chucks him into all 10 katans
appear behind him chucks him into the pillars, standing on top of him with his feet on his back, 
"stay down before i drain u for REAL

*going to bed now*


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Aww... no fair... you outrank me!

(you cant throw me into floating katanas when i control them btw ><)


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

You have forms...


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Congrats DarkFire.

     I think some trusted elites should be able to approve members.


  *Snipes in the leg DarkFire out of nowhere*

  You may be a General, but I'm a true Elite, not a pathetic General who believes just because he outranks me, he defeats me. 

  Let's go Mizu, we have work to do before you can challenge DarkFire.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 9, 2007)

*pops in* hello everybody ^^


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Sup? Any1 wanna fight me?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 9, 2007)

.........no not right now......and besides you said i cheat


----------



## Revan (May 9, 2007)

...im back,and E-MARRIED ! but im going to sleep now,cya tommorow all!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 9, 2007)

revan@ who ^^, and congrats ^^ WAIT OMG SHE IS MY BEST FRIENDS GIRLFREIND!


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Venus Uchiha has been married more than once, she's a slutty one she is.


----------



## Revan (May 9, 2007)

Check my sig for more info,cya people!


----------



## Revan (May 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> Venus Uchiha has been married more than once, she's a slutty one she is.



....Stfu
damnit!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 9, 2007)

I AM TELLING IRUKE WHAT SHE DID SHE IS A MAJOIR CHEATER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Venus is a S*L*U*T*
She sucks D*I*C*K*
She is F*A*T*
And U*G*L*Y*
I like her B*R*E*A*S*T*S*
Even though she has A*I*D*S*

   Yay, 4000th post!


----------



## Yasashiku (May 9, 2007)

*comes in with a dark katana, glimmering in bright steel at the edge of the blade on my shoulder, taking slow easy steps and looking down at each step I take* twenty three..... twenty four....... *still looks down* Hello everyone! twenty five....


----------



## Vencet (May 9, 2007)

*pops in* Hey what all did i miss


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Hmm im back from school... what i miss??


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> Venus is a S*L*U*T*
> She sucks D*I*C*K*
> She is F*A*T*
> And U*G*L*Y*
> ...


Dude thats messed up lol. But damn your E-Married and im not *sits in a corner and sulks.*


----------



## salmonking2 (May 9, 2007)

wtf this is spam


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

Dude this is not spam. Its on its 38th page. if it were spam it would have gone in da blender long ago.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Ye, blender.


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Ah, Mizu. 

  Lesson 1, fight Phantom the Master and win/


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

weres Phantom the Master?


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

And why are you looking for E-Wife?


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

1. Im right here.
2. I want an E-wife to see how it would be.
3. I cant fight anybody today or tommorow because of friggin Karate.

I will take fights on friday...so until the *forms hand sign and disperses into a cloud of smoke*

edit: oh vance dont under  estimate me. ive been here longer than Hakanami and he's an Elite so watch it!!


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

aww that Phails... NOW I CANT GET TRAINED /cry


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

Uhhhhhmmm....ok? Well i better get training so I can impress Asylum and geting a promotion!!!


----------



## Arrixam (May 9, 2007)

*sigh* promotions aren't exactly based on how much stronger you've become.  There are certain tests that need to be passed in order to get promoted.  However, those "tests" are confidential and you will have to pass them on your own without any knowledge on to do so.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Oh yea, but it does have something to do with power, because with getting upgraded you get more powerful techneiques...


----------



## Arrixam (May 9, 2007)

True but being a pawn is really nothing.  It's like being a genin to us.  Even if you are just a strong as an Anbu, you still are low rate to us.


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

Got it Arrixam.


----------



## Yasashiku (May 9, 2007)

Kira gets a crazy look on his face, his eyes widen and glimmer with a menacing shine, his mouth twists into a devious grin, and his hands both tug out his two deadly katanas, Light and Kasa.  His fingers tightly grasped the oiled leather hilts, letting the sound of freshly sharpened blade ring against the also freshly oiled black sheaths with a oiled inside steel lining.  Quickly pulling them out from his back, and then tossing them forward to only let them go flying momentarily until their masters hands quickly swung up and caught them making a loud sickening smacking noise.

Both blades are now lined up evenly, pointing out horizontally. Kira then began to speak:  "These blades are both symbols of how I feel, they even me out.  If I lose one, my personality changes.  Kasa my dark blade is the essence of my hatred, anger, and no remorse.  He is the one who keeps me from becoming too soft, and will slice apart any opponent that stands in his way.  He changes my physical appearance as well, making my clothes completely different."  Kira then throws his blade up, tilting his hand backwards, and quickly catching it and shoving it cleanly back into it's sheath making a high pitched sound.

Now, picking up the other sword that revealed a white blade, Kira then spoke again. "My other sword Light, is my remorse, happiness, healing and positive outlook on life and battle.  He alone can change my appearance as well, and do the opposite effects as Kasa..... but they must remain together or who knows what might happen...." Slamming Light into the ground, making it crack the texture of the floor beneath it as it easily slides into it like a knife into butter.  Kira, now frowning leaned on the hilt of the blade.

"No one can match the power of these blades..... not even alone when they are alone....." Kira then smiles again and looks around deviously.


----------



## Arrixam (May 9, 2007)

>.> was that really necessary?

I suppose I shall take you.  Since your all high and mighty.  To make it a fair match, you are welcome to use your "partners"


----------



## Yasashiku (May 9, 2007)

Arrixam said:


> >.> was that really necessary?
> 
> I suppose I shall take you.  Since your all high and mighty.  To make it a fair match, you are welcome to use your "partners"



Kira firmly grasps Light's hilt, and pulls it out making floor debris fly out.  Pointing Light at this snappy kids head, and bellowed out glaring with dark eyes: "Fool.... both of these blades are the true essence of good and evil... imagine the power of both slicing down into your physical body and soul, tearing you into a source of nothingness..... you will surely.... be defeated."  With this, Kira quickly pulls out Kasa his darkened blade with his left hand, and keeping Light on the target, and putting Kasa in a vertical defensive stance.  "Now.... show me what you can do small fool."

-That is, after I get back after 9:00 P.M EASTERN time..... 'till then, Ta ta!-


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

STOP






























HAMMER TIME.


----------



## HK-47 (May 9, 2007)

I am back....


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

WTF!?!? well whatever...................................................................*IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!!*


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

HI CRONOS!


PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIEM


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

Cronos said:


> I am back....


Dude what did you do that got you banned!?


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Anyways... I NEED TO FIGHT YOU Phantom the Master...

I SHALL DO WHAT SENSAI ASKS ME TOO!


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

eh whatever....*your on.*


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

yea noface also dun spam random things, try to keep holocaust realted shumwht anyways, and kira ur gonna get killed by arrixiam


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Hi itach, do you know were vance is?

Oh btw rules and you start


----------



## HK-47 (May 9, 2007)

Sig shit,that's what.File size.


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

uhhh just to be sure...go over rules....somtimes im an idiot heh


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

none not really.


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> Congrats DarkFire.
> 
> I think some trusted elites should be able to approve members.
> 
> ...



ok...for real Vance why do you hate me so much? i'm gonna let this slip because i dun believe in dissing and now its one of the rules to not flame/diss people...so vance this is a warning

and sniping me is hard because of my speed (i can rival Tai)

and calling me a pathetic general... u call stop calling me a patheric elite, a noob general and all that...it really pisses ppl off

and i think i could've defeated u even when i was an elite, like u say before Vance, u defetaed others because u said "i was an elite", not gonna start any more insluts and let's do this maturely and stop the dissing of other people alrite? or there are consequences


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

Ooooook.....*KAGE SHURIKEN NO JUTSU!!! **5 giant shurikrens poof* *Take this!!! **hurls 5 all 5 giant shurikens at mizu*


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

@itachi Calm down... no need to get pissed over the internet
@Giroro Gunso HURRY lol


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*moves about 2 feet to the left, shurikrens miss
*Kage Bunshin No Jutsu *Summons 5 clones, all of me hides around the area
*Ice Sniper *Each Shadow clone summons an Ice Sniper
*Ice Needle Bullets *creates a pack of ammo for the sniper
*Reloads

"COME GET ME" - Mizu's say all at once.


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

Pffft...take this!!! *Jumps high into the air and throws the Giant shuriken on my back with my special 'boom-boom' tag and hits floor next to bunshins_** Boom*_...*large explosion** BA-BOOOOM *


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*3 Bunshins poof away
*rest of clones start fireing poisoned ice needles at you
*real mizu casts Dehydration (slows down reaction time, speed...ext)


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

not rly pissed, but annoyed, i'm settling this in a mature way by adressing the issue and giving a solution and asserting it in a formal manner, and BTW keep up with the fight


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

Gahh!!! Dannit!!! I hate when this stuff happens!!! I still got 2 things left up my sleeves...in fact....*forms 20 hand signs* *TAKE THIS!!! **7 space rifts open around mizu* *TAJUU KAGE SHURIKEN JUTSU!!!! ** Forty shuriken pop out of noewhere and I start throwing the into the rift in front of me causing them to come out of the rifts around you in a random order creating a haku ice mirror effect*


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*poof*rest of bunshins dissapear
*Water Sheild (water shields Mizu, from all 40 shurikren)
*makes 15 hand signs Ground Transformation: Whirlpool jutsu (all area within within 250 yrds becomes a giant whirlpool)
*Mizu begins to take careful aim on Phantom's head.


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

OH  HELL NO YOU DIDN'T....damn I dont want to do this but....*speeds twords Mizu at an incredible speed. Think Hirishin jutsu(yondaime signiture of Chaos control) glides on top of water and* CRACK!!! *Punches Mizu square in the jaw thus sending him flyinyo a tree* The a sharp pain hit. "Damn that figgn poisin _and_ the after effects of that speed........Listen I got power that even Hakanami could be impressed with!"


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

"THATS IT NOW YOU'VE PISSED ME OFF"

*forms 25 hand signs
"Water Globe Technique!
*An ice Globe that is so thick its unbreakable forms at about 3 feet taller than phantom and, 3 feet wider.
*Globe starts to fill with water

"NOW YOU WILL DROWN!

*makes 5 hand signs
"Floating Frozen Katanas *10 Floating Frozen Katanas begin to float around the orb, for guard.


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

Feh you think that can defeat me!!!....oh wait i never learned how to swim *sweat drops and water fills to neck* thats it!!! *forms 1 hand seal* Kage bunshin no jutsu!!! *one clone apperars* OK!!! clone shouts out 
"“*Katon: Ryuuka no jutsu*!” (Fire type: Dragon Fire technique)" *Flame envelopes water orb thus evaporated it* "YOU IDIOT THAT BURNED!!! WHOS SIDE ARE YOU ON ANYWAY!!! *clones dissapears*


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

"You have seem to forgotten about the Whirlpool
*Phantom starts to fall into the whirlpool, then the poison takes its effect (so quickly because of the speed you used) and you become imobalized.


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

DAMN YOU STRAIGHT TO HELL!!! AGAIN I MUST USE IT. *20 hand seals* SPACE RIFT!!! *Portal opens from under me and I fall in it. portal closes and 1 opens up above Mizu and comes out Phantom* GET REAL!!!*Falls out of portal and does a serious headbutt to Mizu*


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*Screams "OW"
*Steps on your face and uses a jutsu to bind you with ice, just in case
"Give Up?" Asked Mizu.


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

Uhhhh NO!!! I hate using this but....*uses sonic movement to vaibrate causing the molecules to heat up and melt the ice*(Thank you FMA)*Grabs your feet and a bunshin apears out of nowhere and SOCKS you in the face* What!? did you thik I was only warming my self up!?


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*The poison begins to eat at your muscles, while your dehydrated = no protection and massive slowdown.
"FINE"
*Summon: Ultra Sharp Ice Katanas
*Uses Whirlpool water to teleport behind Phantom and cuts his the tendons on his heels, slowing him down even further.

*Teleports about 80feet to the left of Phantom


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

*POOOF* Well well well have fun with my bunshin now did ya?*pops my head out of a potal(so im not touching the floor)*I must admit you suprised me with that poisoned bullet, luckely I replacd myself with a clone with a little more chakra to last longer right before it hit me.*starts claping* 
I must admit your good, your ability to think of quike stratagies has proven your usefulness. But Im not here to fight you really I was aiming twords a fight with vance. But people cant always get what they want now can they?


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

"yes, yes they can"
*Pulls you out of the portal, takes an ice bullet from the pack and shoves it in your eye, there... now your accually poisoned.
*teleports behind Phantom, 80 feet.


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

You know there is no stoping you is there...Well I cant use any medical jutsu and my eye is shot and in about a couple of minutes my whole left side of face will deteriorate...hmmm hahahahahahha. Well this has been a great fight. But I dont want to end up looking like Orochimaru after geting hit with a fire attack so I surrender. You are one crazy son of a gun. So now all I need is a member who can heal my eye. Just remember, I only intend to use my *Full *power against vance. I didnt get to go all out on you because you got to me first.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

lol thats okay, the poison doesnt last forever, just 24 hours.


also... i cant help you with the eye problem... ask BlueX.


lol... that helped with my post count alot...


(i know im crazy... your lucky i didnt teleport you to the ocean and summon a huge ass water elemental...)


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

*+reps you*


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

thanks ill do the same, oh btw my character is designed to tilt the battle into my favour by changeing the envirement around him into his elemental.
^ did this on you to gain more speed

And even if that fails i slow the opponet down so much that he cant do anything to resist my attacks...

^thats what i did to you

*Ends all jutsus*


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

hmmmm i'll remember that....


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

yep i can see from where you are coming from and i want to end this bickering too, i really am not offended by this because you have given me a explanation for it, yep this is really unfair of me so from now on, i will put some stragey into my post+moves here so this fight does not come out and i think this should apply to people who also read this, take some hits guys, explain how u dodged it with some sense, i will now on do this so it will be more fair, thanks hakanami for settling this, i didn't think it had to come to this


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

You could just ignore him... anyway i created the thred
"Fears for Life (Holocaust RP)" (was told to by Vance... he has to either tell me what to do or he says what to do on there)


----------



## Dogma (May 9, 2007)

*slow claps*

Good, good. Nice fighting, both of you.

I'm still looking forward to Vance's fight against someone like Phantom. Going all out he might be able to pull it off. Vance is powerful, as are all of us. But there's a way to beat us. It all depends on who realizes it first.

I wonder who's going to fight next tonight?


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

do you mean by ignoring me?


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

No, by ignoreing the person annoying you.

Also,

don't be suprised if my tactics change, remember im Vance's Student.


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

that would be vance...ur master...

anyways guyz i have approval from arrixiam to post these rules ALL MUST READ!!!

1. when rping, one cannot control another's characters( e.g. one cannot say u have hit the other unless its absolute)

2. Pawns cannot always dodge every single thing thrown at them, an elite can easily hit a pawn, same with the 3 first ranks(not as much though) but they are not god-like and remember if you are of a higher rank, never go all out on one person to include fairness

3. Flaming, dissing, is not permitted, don't accuse others of stupid things too

4. only elites, generals, co-leaders and leaders are the only ones allowed to make threads, lower ranks can post music, stories, rp, art etc.

5. to be put later

6. 1 leader, 1 co-leader, 2 generals only

7. all jutus has to be orgignal, limit on the strength is given to all members (no instant kills) and you can lessen ur limit every rank u ascend and finally leave it once ur general


9. Direct all apps to co-leader/leader

19. In the app, you have to include a skill now (like good at drawing, websites, rping, writing etc)


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

itachifire said:


> ok...for real Vance why do you hate me so much? i'm gonna let this slip because i dun believe in dissing and now its one of the rules to not flame/diss people...so vance this is a warning
> 
> and sniping me is hard because of my speed (i can rival Tai)
> 
> ...




   *sighs* dude, it's part of the act, lighten up. Don't get mad, you know we've known each other longer than most of these people have even been on the forum.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

its Araixam... only 1 "I".

Also, what if you dont have a skill..

(and i beleave all my hits were absolute in that fight.)


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

woooow that is true though. Now I must rest my finger hurt from typing so much and I want to see what people thought of the match.


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

oh? lol cause u can tell me this...LOL it was all a joke? LOL man that's good i can never do these things, oh man u got me good! +reps for it


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

VANCE I POSTED THE THREAD... now tell me what to put on it.


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

By the way, where is that test I can take to become a General, anyways?


----------



## Yasashiku (May 9, 2007)

Kira walks in with swords out at side, each one different in color contrast.  Stopping, Kira begins to speak:  "What did I miss.....?"


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Wanna fight me Kira?


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

A hell of alot


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

uhhhhhhhhhh sry vance there can only be 2 generals in the Holocaust, me and hakanami have already taken these positions so i'm sorry man, it was only announced 2 days ago and the position is gone now


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

itachifire, where is that test you took?

  EDIT: K, I don't need to be a pathetic General

  (remember, my personality is I don't give a shit. I feel that if I cannot be something, I'll stay with what I am)


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Miza V Phantom.

Victory goes to MEH!


Also i seariously need to know what to put on that thread you told me to make..


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Easy there Mizu, you'll get your chance. I am an Elite, one who deserves to be a General, I'll bhe a recruiter/forum maker/fanfic writer/teacher/mission giver/badass/fighter/defender/short tempered friend.


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

Remember mizu your letting it go to your head...ugh so tired(literally)


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Ugh i know,

NEVERMIND we are supposted to contribute.


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

I want to fight someone by Friday. I need to test my newly found skills.


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

i'll fight u vance i want to test my new skills too


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Hmmm *begins to think what things it could be*

Did he learn to control Hyper Form... and choose to go into it?
Did he learn an invisible Jutsu so he can shoot people from no were?
Did he just come up with a battle plan?

THE WORLD WILL NEVER KNOW (except Vance)


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

We'll be fair, no invincible abilities, try to keep god-level attacks to a minimum.


  I can't control Hyper Form yet, but I did learn a new ability...


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

*sweat drops*


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

yea i'm not allowed to use my actualy god-form from arrixiam, hey vance can i use my 3 new elements?


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

You cannot defeat DarkFire or I Giroro...


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*starts taking notes*


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

itachifire said:


> yea i'm not allowed to use my actualy god-form from arrixiam, hey vance can i use my 3 new elements?



  Yeah, I have a new trick that can disable elements for a short period of time....


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

yea ok u can start


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

No, the battle is on Friday, I gotta go to bed.


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

Heh I didn't say anything. But if you want a fight ill be on Friday 3:30 pm I still have yet to pull out my full potental.


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

I'll fight DarkFire, then you.


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

alrite vance cya friday, any1 else?


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Seeya then itachifire. *prepares Katanas*


----------



## DarkFire (May 9, 2007)

guyz i'm actually gonna go on WC3 again so cya tonite


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Bye...

    I think that some Elites SHOULD be able to accept applications. I'll ask Asylum about this.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*puts away notebook*

*not so patently waits for friday*


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

I'll show you my true power Mizu, take careful notes.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

*pulls out notebook again*

*quickly pulls out pencil and notices its broken*

*quickly sharpens*

"READY"


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Note 1: I have perfected the sniper technique, and have silenced all sniping attacks.

Note 2: With these goggles, I pin off almost anyone stnading still for more than a minute.

Note 3: No one can get me with mere explosions, they must kill me with speed.

Note 4: My Genjutsu is 5/5

Note 5: My snipers are riddled with deadly poison that kills within hours.

Note 6: In Hyper Mode, I can make myself engulfed in a ball of energy, and therefore become invincible for three minutes.


----------



## Devon 123 (May 9, 2007)

OHH SNAP I MISSED A WHOLE LOT!

i was here for page 3 and was gone for a FEW DAYS your already on pg 42 !!

.............


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

lol, I got an apprentice. He is AWESOME, and powerful.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Thank you Sensai!

(and i had my first fight)


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

On Friday, we'll have a tagteam fight.

  Phantom and DarkFire vs You and I.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Hmm okay...

(do you have MSN so we can create a battleplan, we have 2 days.)


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Use PM.

  Besides, I'll do most of the fighting. With my new abilities, i believe I can solo them. Of course, I am overconfident.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

NOTES READY:


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Holy shit, how'd you do that>


  You are made of win, I must train you to become stronger than I.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

I uploaded the note paper i made in paint to photobucket then i took the URL of it and added <img> and </img> tags on it

>'s = ]'s


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Impressive.....


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Hmm, im going to try to learn C++ coding to make CS hacks O.o


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Sounds awesome..


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

i know... 0.o and fun... messin around with people inside of hack server and saying the hack im using is outdated and crappy 0.0


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

That's mean.

   @Hakanami: I wanna see you fight someone again.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

hmm im still trying to think of a way to take him down... its going to be very difficult for me unless i learn most of what you know and become multi-elemented.


----------



## Dogma (May 9, 2007)

Oi!

I may be about to get something to eat, but don't I get a chance to fight on friday too? --;

Lol, not that all four of you wouldn't be a good match.

(Though I'd have a field day on you Mizu... Just being honest.)

Btw, In case you didn't get it beforehand (Cause I don't think you read posts all the way through all the time...) 

Until Asylum returns, I can accept applicants. So have them PM me with the message from the other fic.

I'm trying to emphasize this so you won't forget lol.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

OI!

I read all posts... even that hugeass one you made...


IVE ALREADY COME UP WITH AN IDEA to do extreme damage to you!

(but i wont spoil it... its going to pwn you)


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

IM LONELY NOW!


----------



## Arrixam (May 9, 2007)

How about taking me on?  I've got nothing better to do.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Lol no thanks... im a pawn and your leader atm... O.o

Youd probably tap my shoulder and my head would explode..


----------



## Arrixam (May 9, 2007)

No Face said:


> NOTES READY:



for the record: WTF?!

*ahem* in other news>.>


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Lol i said that because he said to take notes on new techniques so i was bored and quickly made that in paint and uploaded it ^.^


200TH POST YAY

Lol me and my IRL friend (Cain Hikari) brag about how many posts we have, and he has like 70 something so ^.^


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Usually bluex is here... were is she!


----------



## Dogma (May 9, 2007)

*raises eyebrow in suspicion.*

Um, if you really think you could beat me. Then we can see tomorrow. But I really don't think you could, not yet at least. 

I noticed you said something about being multi-elemented. Which is cool and all, but it's not going to make you all too much stronger.

As it's been said, two weapons are not better then one, Nor is a larger weapon, superior to a smaller one.

Skill governs the entire thing.

Though there's alot of multi-elemented members, they're logically only oh-so powerful. They can use all five elements easily, but that doesn't mean that they can beat a fire user in using fire, or a water user in using water. They have the elements accesible, but their elemental skill is not as high as someone who trains only in one.

That, and they gain not only each elements strength, but their weakness as well. Two full fledged elemental users would kill eachother simply because they're strong against anything, but weak against it as well.

Stick with Water/Ice. lol.

It's possible to excel very easily in that category, it requires just a bit of creativity.


----------



## .Near (May 9, 2007)

Hmm no i dont mean all elements

only Water/Ice, but maby an Ice Rifle that can fire Metallic Bullets.

(also, youd own me if i stayed purly Ice/Water... Why?
BECAUSE YOU EXCEL IN ICE AND YOU CAN FREEZE WATER BY BEING NEAR IT!)


----------



## Dogma (May 10, 2007)

Right, I would own you, But what about the others?

I'm a master of ice, but thawing it out is a different story. It takes me more time then it would you.

You have a longer list of possible moves in your arsenal, I'm not going to go into detail. But It's pretty self-explanatory. Just think outside the box.


----------



## Arrixam (May 10, 2007)

Whether you froze my entire body to 0 degrees, I can still pull out of it.  My demonic form increases my average temperature to 350 C.  As for my second form, I can malipulate Fire, Ice, and Electricity with mere thoughts.

But in my normal form, I can still find another way to get passed such events.


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

ugh i hate people with forms... (expeccially when they have nothing bad with them but everything good with them.) Also... I can get it to freezing temps... but not to the point were i freeze everything on touch.


----------



## Arrixam (May 10, 2007)

It is rather rare to ever see me in any form at all.  I only go into them when my emotions get in the way of my actions.


----------



## Dogma (May 10, 2007)

Aye, but your a demon Arrixam. The scale is somewhat different. Though, I'd rarely try to freeze you in a fight.

The closest peculiar thing I get too is Wyrms. If I ever got around to writing a part where I kill another one, then things will undoubtedly change in terms of strength.

As far as Forms go, I don't like them all that much either. Too cheap.
If there's an advantage as well as a disadvantage then it'd be cool, but it's normally a "Surekill" kind of form.


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

Yep, *goes to suggest a rule that gets rid of forms that have nothing bad with them*


----------



## DarkFire (May 10, 2007)

well i have a negative with my final one, i literally go insane and attack any1 including sumtime myself


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

So... Forms Phail.


----------



## Vance (May 10, 2007)

My Hyper Form doesn't damage me, I already beaten. But I can manage to decapitate someone before I pass out 

    I think I can take Hakanami if I can find a way toget through his ice, maybe Mizu can teach me some things.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

*pops in* hello everybody ^^


----------



## Revan (May 10, 2007)

*walks in* Evenin everyone..*walks out*


----------



## Vance (May 10, 2007)

wtf happened to yo avy revan?


----------



## Revan (May 10, 2007)

1 word: Revan....ARMORED


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

cool ^^ but weird at the same time....revan you should update your sig.....shishi is no longer your bro in law.......we divorced.......


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

Just got home from school... hi?


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

lol and revan

*freezes armour*
*rapidly unthaws it*
*armor shatters*

owned.


----------



## Omega (May 10, 2007)

Yo everybody! Im tryin to get my friend from school to join us but he keeps sayin he wants the power to control a bunch of angry black smurfs!lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 10, 2007)

*shapeshifts into a lion*
rawr


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

yay angry black smurfs /agrees


----------



## Omega (May 10, 2007)

But i told him no for the same reason Asylum gave me when I wanted my character to be a mean 3 foot tall frog (like in my avy) with guns and mech...It has to be serious..


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

But smurfs are serious buisness man.


----------



## HK-47 (May 10, 2007)

Smurfs can kiss my ass...


----------



## Omega (May 10, 2007)

HAHAHAHA yes they can!!!


----------



## Arrixam (May 10, 2007)

I prefer not to read the entire 20 pgs of spam but this topic did get into my attention somehow.

The answer is no.  Like Asylum said, all our characters and abilties are serious.  Any jokes will get you kicked of the te-*cough* organization.


----------



## Arrixam (May 10, 2007)

BlueX said:


> cool ^^ but weird at the same time....revan you should update your sig.....shishi is no longer your bro in law.......we divorced.......



For the record: wanna go out sometime?


----------



## HK-47 (May 10, 2007)

Don't think so,you'd have to go through my dead body first. 
And,no I am not proposing a challange.

Lol! 666th post!


----------



## Yasashiku (May 10, 2007)

Walks in silently and watches from the shadows.


----------



## Arrixam (May 10, 2007)

Cronos said:


> Don't think so,you'd have to go through my dead body first.
> And,no I am not proposing a challange.
> 
> Lol! 666th post!



For the record: that's seriously creepy.  Even if my character was born on the original date, that's still creepy.

Oh, and if ur body is dead, wouldn't that mean that I could take ur soul away easily without a fight?  I'm an Angel of Death, so of course I can do it.


----------



## Anjo (May 10, 2007)

I WANA BE HERE!


----------



## HK-47 (May 10, 2007)

Goddamnit you know what I'm trying to say!


----------



## Yasashiku (May 10, 2007)

Hey, if Ama chan joins, can me and her be a team?


----------



## Arrixam (May 10, 2007)

Ama-chan said:


> I WANA BE HERE!



Fill out this application and we'll see about it.

Name:
Abilties:
Weakness:
Personality:
User Personality:
Skills: (are you a writer, a musician, ect?)
Appearance: (character)



> Originally posted by *Cronos*
> 
> Goddamnit you know what I'm trying to say!



True but even so.  Wouldn't it not be up to her to decide her own fate?


----------



## HK-47 (May 10, 2007)

Whatever man....*Hangs Around*


----------



## Vance (May 10, 2007)

Stop fucking spamming n00bs. 

  I'll kill you all.


----------



## Yasashiku (May 10, 2007)

Vance said:


> Stop fucking spamming n00bs.
> 
> I'll kill you all.



You can count me out of the spam count, for I was talking about being on a team with Ama chan, which deals with this topic completely.


----------



## Arrixam (May 10, 2007)

Not everypost has to be about the topic, Vance.


----------



## Vencet (May 10, 2007)

ANABU shiza isnt that the one who hurt Blues feelings by cheating on her???


----------



## Arrixam (May 10, 2007)

I believe so but I could be wrong.


----------



## meatXtank (May 10, 2007)

Halocaust battle dome?
Well I think it's been pretty firmly established that Hitler one that one!


----------



## Arrixam (May 10, 2007)

meatXtank said:


> Halocaust battle dome?
> Well I think it's been pretty firmly established that Hitler one that one!



ugh!  I'm sick of this!  This has nothing to do with Hitler!


----------



## Vance (May 10, 2007)

I will rape you in the ass metaxtank if you do not leave, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

sorry i fell asleep, so whats going on?


----------



## Vance (May 10, 2007)

Nothing really.

  I'ma making love in the blender.


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

. . . i didnt need to know that...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

*is listening to i pod* good thing i can't hear that lol ^^


----------



## Dogma (May 10, 2007)

Hmmm... Perhaps things are a tad bit more docile without Asylum around.

Maybe we should have a battle or something to spice things up a bit...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

Hakanami@ with who? *hoping it's not me*


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

but you can read? anyway im watching stuff on youtube ^.^

OH btw blue, Phantom needs eye surgery because i poked out his eye during a fight...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

gawd......V_V *takes phantom to the emergency room and he gets treated immediently*


----------



## HK-47 (May 10, 2007)

Yo peoples!I wanna fight.Who wants some?


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

Lol... im very unpredictible...


He came threw a portal after i seemed to distroy a very chakra influenced bunshin and i pulled him out of the portal and stabbed his eye out with a poisoned bullet!


----------



## Dogma (May 10, 2007)

I don't really who should fight. I suppose anyone who wants.

I can read? Lol. I read everyday, quite extensively in fact.

I'm kinda burnt out on reading any fics for awhile. Nothing really been all that grabbing about the stoires I've read lately. And since Vance switched to all out peversion, I don't like most of  his newer stuff.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

i have glasses.......but i barely use them and my mom yells at me for it V_V oh well


----------



## HK-47 (May 10, 2007)

BlueX said:


> i have glasses.......but i barely use them and my mom yells at me for it V_V oh well



Ditto,I haven't used them since the day I got them,and my vision is totaly fine...


----------



## Dogma (May 10, 2007)

Not sure where the conversation mandated talking about glasses... but whatever.

I suppose I'll fight if anyone wants to try and beat me.


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

Hmm ANBU, your the only one in this thread, are you even there?

Hmm i would post another post but i dont want to be tripple posting, anyway im bored...


/bored


----------



## DarkFire (May 10, 2007)

no face use the edit, dun dp, nobody likes it and guyz pm with ur stats cause some of u didn't post in the stat-book, and if u guyz still have ur app, send me it cause i'm making a holocaust webstie


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

Hmm i like it... and sometimes i just forget.


anyway ill add mine from the Horoko-Suto site.


----------



## DarkFire (May 10, 2007)

well delete it! or martyn or BI will come to neg u or ur gonna go banned, (martyn=instant half red bar for u)


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

Anyway, im aging for someone to battle... (not me)


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 10, 2007)

Yo! I'm back! What did I miss? I dont wanna go over all those what... 9 pages? Can someone summarize what happened pls?


----------



## .Near (May 10, 2007)

Hmm.. well i got my first fight, i took out phantoms eye and BlueX fixed it, uhh mostly spam... but the most important thing it that

Me+Vance vs Phantom+Hakanami/Itachifire... i forgot


----------



## DarkFire (May 10, 2007)

i dun think we're facing u, hey wanna fight renge? and also pm ur app and pics because i'm making the holocaust website


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 10, 2007)

Sure! I'll send you the stuff tomorrow, It's gettin' pretty late here... so hopefully the fight wont drag on too long 

~~~~~~

*Celectial rings appear and rotate for a second, then Kaitar rises up 50 ft into the air on a pillar of Earth*

"Bring it'on Bro..."


----------



## DarkFire (May 11, 2007)

can we fight in a colliseum? like the old romans did?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

Sure! Suits me.

Lets just try to post quickly.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Yay! finnaly something to speed this thread up...

wow 1 to 47 in 3 days ^.^


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

holy friggen spandex Misu. Your a chunin ALREADY.

*Still utop giant earth pillar


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

im catching up!RUN RENGE RUN!

I BECAME A CHUUNIN WHEN Im less than 1 month old... owned kakashi...


----------



## DarkFire (May 11, 2007)

wow the earth pilliar? hmmm.... Darts back and throws kunai onto each pillar for no reason
Flame gas jutsu!!! and Dark blows a smog of fire gas (its just gas that burns)


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

i would interfear BUT ITS THE START OF THE BATTLE...

(jk)

i can tell thost Kunai will be for something later.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

Haha sry, Mi*z*u

~~~~~~~

*Celectial reings appear and body glows white, then reveals:


*Kaitar Wind combat suit!* (Complete with newly coloured hair to match the attire )

"Bunshi asemburu! Wind!"

*Wind around arms swirl in a mini wind funnel then is hurled at gas blowing it away

"Fuuton Bunshi Assemburu! First Pillar: Wind!"

*Pillar of translucent wind decends upon Darkfire
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
P.S. There was only one earth pillar


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

thats okay.. make your move itachi.

oh btw your wind piller thing should be 
"Bunshi asemburu! Kaze"


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

Thx Mizu 

Damn, it's 11:30 already. We might not finish this fight...


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

OI!

i just told you Z NOT S!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

Haha gomen gomen, Its a habit now.. 

Oh wow, Itachifire's offline now 

Guess I win by default  j/k It's post poned


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

K, g2g, Ja Ne Mizu-san


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

k, cya l8er.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

No Face said:


> Hmm.. well i got my first fight, i took out phantoms eye and BlueX fixed it, uhh mostly spam... but the most important thing it that
> 
> Me+Vance vs Phantom+Hakanami/Itachifire... i forgot



  No, today it is Phantom +Itachifire vs You and I.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

great ama chan joins the holocaust *leaves thread*


----------



## Anjo (May 11, 2007)

u know ur a bitch right?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

takes one to know one luna.....


----------



## Anjo (May 11, 2007)

pft. ur more of a bitch then i'll ever be.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

oooo! i am charmed by your words.....comon keep um comin......and every guy you meet is a one night stand for you....  you were with evi then shamie then rei rei and now shishi......man a new record....and words from someone like you arn't going to hurt me......good thing your not my e sis anymore......


----------



## Anjo (May 11, 2007)

i was never with Rei Rei..o.o who the fuck gave u that idea?!


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

We're not interested in you at all Ama.

You didn't follow the instructions, ur character is useless to us, and your attitude if horrible.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

arrixam@ well put arrixam ^^


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

In other news: I have noticed that your character seems to be rather...weak.  I was suggesting that you would be my apprentice for as long as you wish.  Do you accept?


----------



## Anjo (May 11, 2007)

sure..........o.o


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

And Ama Chan is useless. Might as well rape, er, I mean, rep her. heh heh.

  Okay bitches, the battle starts today.


----------



## Yasashiku (May 11, 2007)

Arrixam said:


> We're not interested in you at all Ama.
> 
> You didn't follow the instructions, ur character is useless to us, and your attitude if horrible.



Okay, Ama has a right to be mad because Blue did indeed say something bad first, and basically Blue is mad because I left her for Ama chan, which isn't a good enough excuse for you guys to stick up for Blue.  Also, this is a free forum and Ama chan can have the freedom to make her own character and should be allowed to join.  Otherwise, I can talk to a moderator to shut down this thread.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I never did like you, now I hate you, get the fuck out now. 

  No, seriously, get the fuck out now, before I neg you.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

that's it i am just going to kill myself now V_V *grabs a knife and heads for my room* bye everybody


----------



## Anjo (May 11, 2007)

u stupid whore.ur not EVEN gona try to kill your self.. we'll see you to morrow.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Hmm.. i just met ama and i hate her already...


Hey you mind leaving?


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

oh and hi vance


----------



## Yasashiku (May 11, 2007)

No Face said:


> Hmm.. i just met ama and i hate her already...
> 
> 
> Hey you mind leaving... nobody wants you here
> ...



One thing to say to you all.... you eitheir know that bluex hates ama chan so you're just all backing her up, or you didn't get the full story.  If you do not treat Ama chan fairly, I will talk to a moderator to shut this thread down.  Clear?


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Wow calm down...I beleave i can state my point on this forum... i didnt call her anything i just told her to leave and that i dont like her... if you don't like someone do you want to be around them? No.

Anyway when is the fight going to start... so i know when to be back from CS.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Anbu, leave now.  The same with you Ama.

For the record: I was talking to Bluex about the whole apprentice thing.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Lol im the first Apprenence evar.


----------



## Anjo (May 11, 2007)

reported.


----------



## Yasashiku (May 11, 2007)

Arrixam said:


> Anbu, leave now.  The same with you Ama.
> 
> For the record: I was talking to Bluex about the whole apprentice thing.



You can't make me leave for something that Blue did wrong, by holding a grudge against Ama for something she didn't do wrong.  So hear me now, you are basically being the "bad guys" for sticking up for someone who started the fight in the first place.  So we can stay, or this thread is coming down.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Blue may have been the one who started the fight but she was the one who *wasn't* cussing and arguing madly.



> One thing to say to you all.... you eitheir know that bluex hates ama chan so you're just all backing her up, or you didn't get the full story. If you do not treat Ama chan fairly, I will talk to a moderator to shut this thread down. Clear?



That sounded like a crucial threat for your own teammates.  That's pretty good enough to give you a reason to kick you off the team


----------



## Yasashiku (May 11, 2007)

Arrixam said:


> Blue may have been the one who started the fight but she was the one who *wasn't* cussing and arguing madly.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounded like a crucial threat for your own teammates.  That's pretty good enough to give you a reason to kick you off the team



A threat?  I'm saying that Ama has a reason to swear.... this isn't nickelodeon for christ's sake... get that into your head and get it that I'm sticking up for someone I love who has all the reason in the world to be mad at Blue.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

ANBU Shishiza said:


> A threat?  I'm saying that Ama has a reason to swear.... this isn't nickelodeon for christ's sake... get that into your head and get it that I'm sticking up for someone I love who has all the reason in the world to be mad at Blue.



I'm not saying that she shouldn't be mad at her.  I'm saying that she shouldn't be fighting with her.

So if it wasn't a threat, then what was it?


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> Haha sry, Mi*z*u
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



O.o whoa!  Now this is a really sweet character!


----------



## Yasashiku (May 11, 2007)

Arrixam said:


> I'm not saying that she shouldn't be mad at her.  I'm saying that she shouldn't be fighting with her.
> 
> So if it wasn't a threat, then what was it?



Okay, so you want her to just let her take fake things blue is saying about her?  And it wasn't a threat, it was the answer to what happens if you guys pick on a new member who is just trying to defend herself.  Would you kick someone if they are on the ground? I would think not.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

*sighs* not matter how many times i try to kill myself i can't do it *Sobs* but i did stab myself *on accident during woodshop* when i slit my finger pretty deep and then i stabbed myself with a pencil once again on accident* and i know that ama chan did hurt my feeling, sorry to everybody that got offended i am just having some school, family, and friend problems


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Oh just forget it (and it would depend on what kind of guy was on the floor)

BlueX: so how about my proposal of being my apprentice?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

umm...sure i will ^^


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Very well *updates sig*


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

*(The Arguing)*
All of you shut the hell up.What is this senseless bickering about?Must we fight every five minutes?I'm sorry but It just seems here that even the slightest problems into a full blown argument.And we even turn nothing into a problem.Why?Can't we get along once in a while?ONCE?!?


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Cronos said:


> *(The Arguing)*
> All of you shut the hell up.What is this senseless bickering about?Must we fight every five minutes?I'm sorry but It just seems here that even the slightest problems into a full blown argument.And we even turn nothing into a problem.Why?Can't we get along once in a while?ONCE?!?



heh, for the record: we allready solved the problem.


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Well,throw me freekin bone,I just got here...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

cronos@ woah overload, wait I LOVE THAT SONG! *starts singing this overload*


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

. . . Chocolate?

(has no idea what talking bout anymore)


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

*Listening To *THE TROOPER* by *IRON MAIDEN**


----------



## Yasashiku (May 11, 2007)

No Face said:


> . . . Chocolate?
> 
> (has no idea what talking bout anymore)



Hands No face some chocolate.  "Hmmm.... it's white chocolate, no racist comments intended."


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

No Face said:


> . . . Chocolate?
> 
> (has no idea what talking bout anymore)





Sakura: you want some of this huh?


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

O.o (nibbles on chololate)

I dont know whats making that picture of Sakura thats making her hot O.o


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

O.o this is getting weird


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Thats because Mizu is here ^.^


...

...

Ramen.

THERES JUST SOMETHING ABOUT RAINY FRIDAYS THAT MAKE ME HAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPY


----------



## Yasashiku (May 11, 2007)

Arrixam said:


> Sakura: you want some of this huh?



Now I'm hungry...... thanks.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

np!...



... 

SAKURA-CHAN PLEASE PASS SOME CHOCOLATE OVER HERE PLEASE!


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Sakura: *drobs down shirt* oopsie, can you get that for me?


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

.....
....
...
..
*thinks in head* is sakura hitting on me?

"Sure Sakura"


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Hurra, the bitches reported us! 

  Come on, report me as well you shitface assfaces


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

this is way too perverted.... *hangs head*


----------



## Yasashiku (May 11, 2007)

It scaring me that a guy is pretending to be Sakura chan.... and who reported you Vance?


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Hehe!!!... 


DANCE PARTY

*Puts on BlueX Suit

ROAR!


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Allright, lets begin with the training, shall we?


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

YEA *VANCE*......


----------



## Yasashiku (May 11, 2007)

Plays with katana's in their sheaths, wiggling the hilts side to side. "Anyone want to spar? I need to test out my sharpened blades..." Kira smirks and then steps in the middle of everyone.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

How about me and Amber against Mizu and Vance?


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

. . .

SURE

I need to get some aim practice anyways.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Ama-chan said:


> reported.



  Now that this lil cunt has reported the fic, let her report me

  And no, because I will not fight the Co Leader because of course, they will win this even if by default


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

VANCE... we already settled this argument... no need to fight. everyone is getting along... drop it 0.o

Oh, btw hes acting like his character... hes RPing.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Whatever, peace to all (but no trust)

    Anyways, can I fight someone with Mizu, an Elite and a Rookie maybe?


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Lol... i have made a few special jutsus for the fight agenst Itachi and Phantom.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

I just said me and Amber will take you on.


----------



## Yasashiku (May 11, 2007)

Kira Quickly pulls out Kasa his dark blade, and swings it around over his head, flipping it around with this thumb and pointer finger and then grasps onto it making it point horizontally infront of him.  "So.... anyone want to spar? Hmm?"


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

A fight a a spar at the same time... Lol ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

uh who am i fighting again?


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

BlueX said:


> uh who am i fighting again?



*slaps own head* ugh!  We are going to fight Vance and Mizu


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Hasen't been decided yet... BlueX i might have to hurt you...

Either me or you o.O


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

No Face said:


> Hasen't been decided yet... BlueX i might have to hurt you...
> 
> Either me or you o.O



We'll see about that.*Draws Zatoichi*


(Super Smash Bros Voice)*FREE FOR ALL!*


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

WAIT no fight lemme watch Shippuden 13.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

No Face said:


> WAIT no fight lemme watch Shippuden 13.



oh!  It's out now?  Is it on ur link?


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Eh,I gotta eat dinner anyway.I'll fight when I get back.But I'm watching you!*Glaring at Everyone,Dissapears*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

*laughs* this is funny ^^ ok *grabs scyeth then calls Xio* "Xio prepare yourself for battle" "Yes master"  I am ready when you are arrixam


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

*thumbs up* but if vance or Mizu is not here, I will have to train you.


----------



## Yasashiku (May 11, 2007)

Kira quickly pulls out Light, and channels chakra through the hilt making the molecules in the blade heat up, spreading apart and extending forward making the blade grow. Now slamming Kasa into the ground, Kira begins to swing his sword over his head, and now bringing it down.  "Holy Strike!!!"


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

not yet *adds it*


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I'm here, and I will NOT ifhgt the Co Leader, because they will WIN, because they are the CO LEAADER, even if I surpass him/her in skill, their RANK makes the so called difference.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

K i added the new ep to my link


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

Arrixam@ ok, what is first ^^


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I'll train you Mizu...


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Vance: I'm doing it so back off!

Amber: if you can touch the shirt on my shoulders, we will start.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

ok *touches his shirt*


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

You back off Arrixam...  *I should be made General...*


   Okay Mizu, let's go, try and cover me in ice.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Hmm okay,

*Ice Globe Technique!
*Quickly fills the globe with water
*Freezes Water


done...


----------



## Yasashiku (May 11, 2007)

Kasa smashes into the ground, sending debris all over the people who are here.  "Come now.... someone face the wielder of darkness and light, the healer and the killer.... Kira the dark...." Kira grins wickedly and presses up underneath the hilt, and lets the chakra from his blade disperse back into him, making the blade return back to normal size.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Do it Mizu, try and cover me in ice.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

hey, Blue, you missed.  I'm over here.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

I DID already lol... 0.o


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

hmm......*teleports right behind arrixam and touches his shirt*


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

*grabs hand and throws her across room* still missed.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

/sigh


why does sensai always leave?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

*uses scyeth to teleport before i hit the wall then I shoot some dark energy balls at arrixam and i teleport and kick him in the back* .........


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Vance said:


> You back off Arrixam...  *I should be made General...*
> 
> 
> Okay Mizu, let's go, try and cover me in ice.



I can't take you seriously at all.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

*spine catches foot*  Still have no luck


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Blue... You have to slow him down, no way your going to catch the co-leader.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

and how do i slow him down?


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Stop double posting LEAD-ER

  And no Mizu, you did not cover me, try again.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

You won't be able to physically touch it.  By just trying to break down the front door won't work.  But there is a back door.  Try finding it.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Hacker...

fine...

lol

Teleport Technique: Ocean Teleport!

both of us appear on the Pacific Ocean.

ICE CAGE JUTSU

an unbreakable cage appears around us.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

.....i am lost now @_@


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Nice work, now watch as how my bullets find the glitches in your armor even though you say it is "unbreakable"

   *thirty bullets pierce the ice and it falls to the ground*

    I found your armor glitches thanks to my sniper scope. I can see ANYTHING with it, including your inner body, which allows me to make accurate kills.

  Now, as of tyhe next attack, try and kill me with ice shards.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Find an alternative way to do the objective.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Hmm this will be hard

Mizu Bunshin No Jutsu

Water clones appear

Ice RIFLE creation technique (all clones)(NOT SNIPER, NEW JUTSU I CREATED)
Ice Needle Technique!

clones start taking fire and aim, while i fall into the water... 
(my clones can regenerate, im putting more chakra into them)


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

hey, Mizu...are you talking to me?


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

No to me.

   *dodges a few, but is hit by many, falls to floor*

   Mi...Mizu... Help me... Come over, and wipe the blood from my head...


----------



## plox (May 11, 2007)

what are these HALOCAUST characters???


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

....well, I can wait.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

plox said:


> what are these HALOCAUST characters???



yes, we are the members of Horoko-suto.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

ok, SHADOW CLONE JUSTSU!
*many clones surround arrixam then shoot dark energy balls at him* ....... *then all of the clones kick him into the air and then punch him to the ground*


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

*bones destroy few clones but not all*

Congrats, you hit me but you never touched my shirt.  And that's not what I meant by an alternative.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

*morphs water to disarm you and take off your goggles and puts them 100meters away, traps you inside an ice blanket... just in case

walks over you to... are you okay?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

dang.....*hangs head and pants then sits on the ground* how am i supposed to beat the *CO LEADER???????*


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

I never asked for you to beat me.  I asked for you to touch my shirt.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*three sniper bullets hit mizu in the arm, making him fall to the ground*

  Never trust anyone, especially not an opponent. 

   Now, try, and find my clones which sniped you. Go on, keep looking.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

*Turns on googles

"found them all... thanks for these goggles sensai."


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

....*thinks* alright here is another way......may i please touch your shirt?


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Found them, huh? Now, snipe em.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

finally.  Took you long enough.

There's more to fighting than brute strength.  That's what I meant by looking for an alternative way.  Just use ur head every once in a while and the answere will come to you.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

BAH... i hate you

Mizu Bunshin No Justsu

summons 2 water clones, all 3 of us fall into the water.

*all 3 clones turn on goggles*

*We each get under your clones and shoot them in the ass.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

*smacks head* oh......


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

now than.  To begin with your training.

Here is your first task: in times that you can't use shadow clone, try to split urself apart using medical tactics.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Hmmm, those weren't the clones I was talking  about.


  Thiose clones didn't have snipers as you can see, they had katanas, the real clones had snipers.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

split myself apart? i have no clue how to do that...


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

bah...

*searches for the ones with snipers*

theres 1...

*quickly snipes it

Hey sensai how many clones are there?


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Excellent, 1 down, 29 to go.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

AH!
29!!?!?!?! 

*CREATES MORE BUNSHINS...
*sences a sound threw the water and snipes in that area...
takes out 2
bunshins start to pick them off one by one...

WHY ARE THEY SO SPREAD APPART!


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

You are a medical nin no?  It should be easy.  Just use ur head.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

They aren;t even moving, they are keeping still.

  You see the amount of skill you are below me? I could kill you now...

  Look to the West, I placed four of them there, but whee? under the rocks, or above the trees? Choose one, if you choose the wrong one, yuo are hit with four sniper bullets.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

gawd i might be a med ninja and i do watch the naruto show, but i barely know what they are talking about.....sorry to dissappoint you


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

((would it help if I told you that ur techniques can be original?))


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Yo Arrixam, have any other levels of Elite? I've been an elite for a while, and everyone is surpassing me... I mean, itachifire and Hakanami surpassed me in a few days time.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

uh sure *man i am so stupid*


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Sorry but no.  Darkfire wrote a two page report on why he should be general.  Where as Hakanami, he has a mouth-ful of ideas that proved to be rather helpful to this group.  His intellectuallity is rather high for his age.

Unless you can prove to be better than either than them?


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

were on the ocean... -.-

and... btw 10 left ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

..........i probably won't be.....i suck at everything *sighs* you might as well kick me out of the team......


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

*bangs head* ...ow.

No one said that you were bad.  You're a common member, just as good as any Anbu!  I say that ur very good for someone ur age.


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

BlueX said:


> ..........i probably won't be.....i suck at everything *sighs* you might as well kick me out of the team......



I don't have nearly the intellect or the patientce to write that much,you should just be happy to be in an organization as cool as this.I know I am...


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

BlueX... you dont suck... Concentrate on your goal, and move tword it... slowly but surly you will surpass even the co-leader... why? because the generation after a generation is always stronger... therefore your stronger than him.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

No Face said:


> BlueX... you dont suck... Concentrate on your goal, and move tword it... slowly but surly you will surpass even the co-leader... why? because the generation after a generation is always stronger... therefore your stronger than him.



In time she will be.  Say this.  I teach you everything that I know, then you will have that plus everything that you knew from yourself and others.  You will serpass me in time.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

um....so do i need to update my stats?


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Ahh, eff it, I'm fine as an Elite.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Amber: not yet.  You first have to do the two tasks that I have for you.  But first do the first task.

Vance: two pages.  One page on why you should be general (personal reasons) and another page on what you have to commemorate to the team.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I said I ain't being General


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

*distroyed all clones.... ITS BEEN A FUCKING HOUR YOUVE BEEN TALKING... -.-


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*yawns* bout time you destroyed my clones, now, you have passed my tests, yoyu are a full Holocaust Ninja.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

alright what is the first task


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

*sigh* in times that you can't use hand-signs, I want you to find a way on performing simple jutsus without them.  Find any way at all.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Hmmm, i wonder what Mizu will do when he has to fight me.

   Come on Mizu, battle me.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

VANCE, NEXT STAGE OF TRAINING PLEASE!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

great um........*is thinking*


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

*sits and reads book*  Do let me know when ur done.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

i got a neg rep from KaJi for no reason......


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

I am ready for anyone.
*Waits For Challenger*


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Hmm... Vance...?


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Fuck it....


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Cronos, fight Mizu, but don't kill him :rofl

  Come on Mizu, try and defeat Cronos, this is the next stage of your training. Use the sniping clone techqniues.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

*sigh*... what is his rank anyways..?


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Pawn, I'm sure you casn beaty him.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

if you try to kill cronos your going to have to kill me first


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

*yawn* I've got nothing better to do now...


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Vance said:


> Pawn, I'm sure you casn beaty him.



good luck....(Sarcastically)


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

BlueX said:


> if you try to kill cronos your going to have to kill me first



oh, I have no worries about that.  If you die, I can just bring you back alive but not the same way as Asylum did with Tai.


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

No need to worry about me Blue.I can handle it.
*Cracks Knuckles,Draws Blade*


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Hmmm... im going to fight Cronos...
but what should i do about you HMM?!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

arrixam@ well that is good then  ^^
cronos@ ok fine
noface@ whhhhhhaaaaaatttttttt!


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

It would only be fair to let you make the first move...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

Cronos@ do you mean noface or me?


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Fine

*Mizu Bunshin No Jutsu
*summons 3 clones*

*Ground Transformation: Whirlpool!
400m of ground turns into a giant whirlpool

All 4 of us go under the whirlpool.
*ICE SNIPER SUMMON JUTSU
*Poisoned Ice Needle Clip jutsu.

Make your move!


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

*leaps into the air*

_Shadow Hailstorm Jutsu!_

*Hailstorm of Shadow Balls Pierce Ice Needles,Appears in front of him and slashes*


----------



## Dogma (May 11, 2007)

Oi! (Might be a bit long.)

Quite alot of reading, and very little fighting. Just training, and that stupid argument about four pages back.

I don't see the point of these e-relationships. However, to each their own as usual. 

Right...  Thanks for what you said about my intellectuality, Arrixam. I appreciate it.

As far as another level of elite for Vance, or a few others. I think it should be looked into. Adding a few levels, types, and positions. Inbetween the Pawn to Knight/Bishop/Rook, and Myrmidon/Sage/Paladin to General positions. Though we currently do not have the personell to pull off an idea like such at the moment. Something like that could probably be implemented come next summertime.

However, the situation with Ama chan, as well as Ballistiks post, are not good ways to get members. It makes us just look like something no one would ever want to join. 

If you have problems, then that is accetpable. In fact, my ear is there to listen to it. However, do not carry them into the Holocaust. I like the unity, and defense despite full knowledge of the situation, but considering both parties are at fault, I'm disappointed that you all acted the way you did. 

Nothing is solved when profanity is split needlessly, and the other party is told to get the hell out. Hold your tongue if but for just a moment, and then respond. I'm fully aware the sitaution was resovled, this is for future references.

Plus, do we really need to go chasing off new/potential members by calling them weak and saying that their lacking. Try to stay a bit more positive if you must adress this, and if not, try to make them your apprentice. I mean Blue doesn't really do too much at the moment, but with Arrixam's help things will improve. The same applies to you Mizu, but with Vance's help.

Right, that being said. Word is there's supposed to be some huge battle going on here later on. I would like to judge the fight, and set up some rules. Just so it can be a bit more interesting.

I've a few more ideas for step 2, as well as step 1. So keep an eye on the meetings forum. Plus I need a beta reader for my original story about Hakanami's origin. I plan to get Part A of the first chapter up today. Though it's a 3 chapter series, it's extensive.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

cronos@ ok *watches fight*


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Ummm the ice needles are inside my ice sniper and im underwater.. 0.o i havent fired yet...


GJ wasteing chakra there...

anyway

*Summon Technique: ELEMENTAL SUMMON!

(summons a huge water elemental with frozen hands that fire ice needles, freeze people and drown poeple if cought inside its body.)

*Open FIRE!*
(The real me slips into a misterious place...)


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

*dissapears withen shadows*
Try and hit me now.


----------



## Eureka (May 11, 2007)

^^ @No Face: I sent you the next chapter of my fic for you to beta, but my computer was acting wierd, so I'm not sure if you got it.... 

Did you?


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

ILl go check *goes to read*

sorry well pause the fight here untill im done...


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

heheh,almost 700 posts.Kool...


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Nicely said Hakanami.

In other news: I had just realized that I have never battled Asylum O.o


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

(iruke trys to stab cronos in the back) we never finished our fight


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Iruke said:


> (iruke trys to stab cronos in the back) we never finished our fight



Are you a fellow member?


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Ha ha, Arrixam, it's nice to see you training Blue.


    I really wanna fight someone.


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

(notices Arrixam) oh sorry um....vance said i had to fill out some form oh and he wants you to know he sent me ^_^'


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

HI IRUKE! ^^


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

oh...

As for you Vance: how about a one-on-one match with me?  I have not foughten anyone yet.


----------



## Dogma (May 11, 2007)

Don't worry Vance, sooner or later you'll find someone you want to fight.

As far as with you Iruke, I wrote the application in the Spirit Wars thread. Feel free to PM it to me or Arrixam at the moment. He's a step up above myself, but I want to get a good feel for taking in applications as well.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I won't fight Arrixam unless he promises to make sure he uses no god-leve techqniues.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

arrixam@ sorry but i am very busy at the moment


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

I suppose so.  I will only use Tai-jutsu for this match.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Meh, I finally perfected my "Elemental Negation"

   Here is some new power on me...

   Hirako is the use of me negating Elements. I figured I might as well find an Elemental Negation due to the fact that everyone uses it.

    Yoroiso is me using my newest attack that releases all of my snipers and bullets.

     Araso is me when I create a Genjutsu and keep piling more up, it is nearly impossible to get out of, unless you have high chakra, yo'll have to deal with the torture and pain.


     These aren't all of my attacks, just some.

  No, I don't mind if you go all out, just don;t use your "Co Leader" statrus to win this battle. I'm one of the Holocausts best Elites, and a fierce fighter.

   In other words, in Romeo and juliet, I'm Tybalt

  (LOL, in our school play, i ACTUALLY AM tYBALT, HE'S BADASS (DAMN CAPS LOCK)


----------



## Dogma (May 11, 2007)

I would fight you myself, but I want to fight someone else first. I'm saving your fight until I can think of a good strategy. Demon or not, you can still lose a match.

I trust you set things straight with Iruke? 

I'm still looking for a Beta-reader for that origin story. It's not going here, but in another section of the forums. That's why it's so important that I know who's going to read it before I type it up.


----------



## Arrixam (May 11, 2007)

Sadly, I must depart.  Hakanami may fight you Vance.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I'll beta read your story.


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Don't worry Vance, sooner or later you'll find someone you want to fight.
> 
> As far as with you Iruke, I wrote the application in the Spirit Wars thread. Feel free to PM it to me or Arrixam at the moment. He's a step up above myself, but I want to get a good feel for taking in applications as well.



i sent my aplication to you though


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Ready to challenge me Iruke?


   *Slowly rubs temples*

   Oaky, let's go

   *Takes out katanas.*


----------



## Dogma (May 11, 2007)

Hold your horses, Vance. He's not even fully in yet lol.

Besides, he should see a good example as what a real battle should look like around here.

*Brushes himself off, as he raises from the ground.* 

That being said, I suppose once I take care of a few other things, I'll take you on.

As far as Beta-reading my fic, I'll get writing it, after I fight you, and get Iruke in with us. I still need a reply from that last PM though, so wait about 10 minutes.

And as for the PM you sent me, I'll get to that a bit later. I've been really burnt out on reading fics lately, but I'll make an acception for you. Just give me some time...


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

It's okay, I'll lose to you, but I'll give you a run for your money..


----------



## Omega (May 11, 2007)

My god vance, how many people do you plant to fight this week.


----------



## Dogma (May 11, 2007)

Allright, give me a moment to finish posting up in the fanclub section. I feel this would be a good way to get our names out there, as well as a larger fanbase. You all should post there as well, but I only want the most positive of things. 

First impressions are crucial, afterall. That's why I'm making it. But I need to know the newest members who have been added within the past week or two.

As far as our fight, this might give us an audience, so I'm letting you pick the rules and I'll choose some of my own in a few. Just keep an eye out for when I repost.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I posted in the Ad Board, hopefully people will join.


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Hold your horses, Vance. He's not even fully in yet lol.
> 
> Besides, he should see a good example as what a real battle should look like around here.
> 
> ...



i edited it tell me what you think


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Ahhh, Phantom, wanna battle?


----------



## Omega (May 11, 2007)

not yet...Im still working on some moves....HINT:Gravity bomb ect.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

Hey, I'll go a round with someone.

P.S.
I think I could get my friend to join us. I know her pretty well.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

K, Kaitar, wanna battle?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

Sure Vance 

I say the battle area be the Konoha Chunin Exam place. (The one Naruto fought Neji in)

If not, do select a location


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Takes out katanas*

  Let's go Elite.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

Haha I personally don't like being refered to as "Elite" But I do enjoy having the position.

*Celectial rings appear and being to rotate, and Kaitar's body seems to disintegrate into thin air.

(Voice around whole area) "Your move buddy. "


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Sweat falls down Vance's face*

   Okay 

  *Swing my katanas up and down*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

"Pressurize..."

*oxygen particles around Vance begin to move away from one another creating the same atmosphere of space

(Voice emitting from whole stadium) "Better hold yer breath Vance"


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Smiles*

   Okay, better get rea- I can't bre-

  *drops katanas, trying to gasp breath.*


----------



## Omega (May 11, 2007)

??????????????


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

You'll be killed if you get in the way Phantom.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

*Continues to spread particles farther and farther apart

(Voice still booming from the whole stadium) "I wonder why I didn't do this to Hakanami in the first place..."

*Muscles twitch due to excessive consentration

"Kuso! Vance hurry up and pass out! This is taking a hell lot of chakra!"


----------



## Omega (May 11, 2007)

Im just spectating....or judge your pick


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Vance tries to breathe, but it is impossible*

  I have to calm down...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

"Anytime now.... Damn this is taking long!"

*Throws Kunai with explosive note

*kunai lands behind Vance and does not explode

"Damn. No oxygen."


----------



## Omega (May 11, 2007)

wow that was unexpected.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Vance smiles, seeing Katair's anger*

  You... Should.. Do... Mo... More training... Re...Retard....

   *Get mad Kaitar.*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

"Re-reta-RETARD?!?!  ... I once knew a kid who was a retard , but then I killed him.  "

"Bunshi Asemburu! Third Pillar, LIGHTNING!"

*Giant pillar of lightining decends upon Vance

"Yosha!"

*Jumps in air for joy (Though I am merged with the air, therefore no one can see me anyway, )

"Hope yer not dead man. But then again, that wont kill you anyway. That Jutsu isn't all that powerful. ..... You pass out yet? Its been like 10 minutes!"


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Vance passes out*


   .......


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

"GAWD.... finally..."

*Throws 15 kunai with explosive notes around Vance

"Kai..."

*Oxygen returns to area thus igniting the notes Causing a massive explotion

"Did I win?"

*returns back to physical body in audence seats of the Chunin arena


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*sniper bullets hit Kaitar*

  Finally, oxygen's back. Time for a few Genjutsus!

   *piles 4 Genjutsus on Kaitar.*


----------



## Omega (May 11, 2007)

OMG I SEE A FUTURE OF PWNAGE IN THIS FIGHT


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

What happened with the explosive notes then?

~~~~~~~~~

*Bullets seem to pierce Kaitar's body, only to reveal that bullents were absorbed and formed Metal knuckles on arms

"KAI!"

*Escapes genjutu (Stat book states that I am also skilled in genjutsu and only fair ninjutsu, Taijutsu being my expertiese(sp))


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> *Continues to spread particles farther and farther apart
> 
> (Voice still booming from the whole stadium) "I wonder why I didn't do this to Hakanami in the first place..."
> 
> ...



lol ^^ since i am technically dead, i don't need to breath so i am immune to that ^^


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Clones dude, I always use clones.

    *a few clones smile, waving from afar*

   Crap, better form a new plan...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

*Smacks head

"Clones... jeez I forgot about that...This is gonna hurt a lot, but it'll be enough to take care of those clones.."

"HAAA!!!"

*Air around hands spid at violent speeds, and are smashed together creating a sonic boom outward, dispelling all the clones

"DAMN THAT HURT! .... I shoulda taken off these metal knuckles first... ." *Blood trickles down hands "Oh well..."

*Celectal rings appear again, and Kaitar's body sings into the earth


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Damn it... He's good*

   Nice work there, but you forgot about the Genjutsus I placed on you. 

  *Needls with legs appear around them, they attack*


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

wow this is my first time seeing a true battle im pummped up


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Believe me, this is a great battle.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

Jeez... I just had to be the 3rd best at Genjutsu Next to you and Gamma huh? Haha no matter, I'm hell enjoying this battle man!

*Performs sequence of handseals, then another set, then another, then another*

"KAI!"

*All genjutsu's dispelled off Kaitar (However it takes a longer than Gamma or Vance would obviously)*

"It's handy to ask the Higher-ups to teach you more  (Namely Gamma) Now back to business..."

"BUNSHI ASSEMBUSU! EARTHEN PIERCING!"

_RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE_

"..."

_SHING SHING SHING_

*Thousands of deadly sharp spikes errupt from ground covering the enture area


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Release Genjutsu*

   Fire Style: Fire Immense Jutsu!

  *Area is filled with fire you'll have to get rid of the oxygen to stop this attack.*


----------



## Dogma (May 11, 2007)

*Announcement!*

Our FC is officially open, and ready to be looked into. Don't mind me for interuppting the fight, but I just wanted to post the link in case y'all were interested.

here you go!

Now I got to get to work on the Members and what not...Then the links and theories X.x;;;

*sighs* Being a General is hard work.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

O.O i would say this is the best battle i have ever seen
Iruke@ you can see some earlier battles if you want, but this battle pwns all ^^


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Waits for Kaitar*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

*Earth spikes crumble from Vance's Jutsu

"Arg. I'm getting hot... (Still merged with earth)"

*Kaitar's body emerges from center of stadium "de-mergeing" with the earth

*Looks up to see remaining flames rapidly closing on him

"CRAP!"

*Celectial rings appear and rotate around Kaitar

"I may not take damage, but this is gonna sting like a Bugger..."

*Places plams infrom of face while standing ins a defencive position 

"heigou."

*Flames engulf Kaitar

~~~~~~~

Sorry for taking long, My sister is bothering me while on the comp


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Kaitar is unharmed. He is still blocking with rings, when he lets em go, he realizes that it was a Genjutsu~!*

    Ha, don't you remember me saying I suck at Ninjutsu, I tricked you, and now your trapped in a Genjutsu. Once you escape, Sniper bullets will hit you. 

  *Smirks*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

A genjutsu eh? Well My rings weren't there to block the fire... For "heigou" means... MERGE!

~~~~~~

"Damn... this feeling... A genjutsu!"

*Performs tiger seal

"Kai!"

*Kaitar awakes onyl to find sniper bullets merging with body

"When the crap did this...? Oh well, might as well use it."

"Bunshi Asemburu!" (particle assemble)

*All metal in Kaitar's body and armour, including bullets form around his right arm morphing into a 3 meter Katana

"Damn, this is a little bigger than I'm used to... Oh well "

*Pumps chakra into legs increasing his speed and Charges at Vance posed to slash at moment's notice

~~~~~~

P.S.
That genjutsu trick was excellent Vance!

*Raises score board

"10 points!"


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Takes out own katanas*

   Whatever happens, Kaitar, seriously, your awesome.


----------



## Knightblood (May 11, 2007)

I would like to be a holocaust member.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

First, PM Arrixam, and ask to join.

  As of now, I'll give you a temporary name

    Senzor of the Quiet


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

I give you my eternal gratitude for you acknowleding me Fellow Elite, (unless you got a promotion) You too, are an excellent opponent.  (Sry I just love that emot)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Vance and Kaitar exchange slash for slash, blow for blow, each taking a minimal amount of hits each*

"KUSSSOOO!!"

*Leaps into air bringing lenghthy sword above head


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Kaitar swings down, but Vance blocks with both katanas*

   He's way too strong, better use a Genjutsu... But how?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

hey knight ^^


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Come on Kaitar, strike me.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

*flys in DYNAMIC ENTRY!

jk.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

*Both Kaitar and Vance are locked in position, Kaitar's sword between Vance's two swords*

"This....-pant- is... -pant- the most fun... -pant- I've EVER HAD!"

*Stomps foot onto ground making a pillar of earth rise up sending Vance into the air several feet above*

"yochi Bushin no jutsu!"

*5 clones of earth rise from the ground*

"HAA!"

*Flames spurt from behing Kaitar's black scarf and is engulfed by Kaitar*

"Heart of the Dragon!" (see Fight with Hakanami for explanation for this attack)

*Kaitar's green shade begin to glow, and then disappears with clones and reappear byside Vance in mid-air*


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

*Sweats*

  Vance dodges it, but is SEVERELY injured.

   Thirty other clones pop and are dead. Vance looks up, blood running down his forehead...

   "Ka... Kaitar... Come closer, I want to give you my.... katanas...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

Sry to double post:

My sister is bothering me so much it's difficult to keep typing without taking a second to get her away


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

"Mid-air Renge!"

*Kaitar attacks Vance with a great number of blows and hits from metal kuckles and steel boots*


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Vance falls to floor, steaming.

  Kaitar walks over, about to take his katanas, when three sniper bullets hit his hand.

   "Damn!" Kaitar yells, blood running down his hands"

     Vance stands in front of him, bloodied, but smirking.

    "I'm just getting started."


----------



## Dogma (May 11, 2007)

*Seriously pissed....*

Ok... Y'all are just milking it for all it's worth.

I'm more pissed off about posting the fanfic in the wrong place then I've been about alot of other things.... Y'all remove your posts there and we'll get a mod to delete it when the log on. Or ask one to close it. 

I'm going to go set up another FC... and maybe this time there won't be a repeat of that....

Waste all that time and y'all say "It's in the wrong place, so let's use it for spamming".... That really gets me pissed.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

eehehhehe i wanna fighhtt


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Not our falt you put it in the wrong section.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

"He-He's st-steaming?! Is this his Hyper Mode?"

*Metal from knuckles retracts to other hand with bullet wound covering up the hole

"Heh. It's been a while since I fought for more than a minute using 'Heart of the Dragon'... Let's get it on!"

*Creates 4 swords out of air which are translucent in colour

"Bunshi asemburu... Air limbs..."

*2 solid translucent arms appear appear at Kaitar's side each holding a sword of wind in hand

"Fuuton: Yontoryuu!" (Wind element: Four sword style)


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

No hyper mode yet, but you forgot about me being a smart strategist.

   *Three snipers hit from tree behind him*

    *Three snipers hit from west tree*

   Those bullets have poison that'll negate all of your Genjutsu abilities for a few hours.


----------



## .Near (May 11, 2007)

Hehe i love poison... ^.^


----------



## Dogma (May 11, 2007)

I'm not blaming y'all for my mistake at all. I'm merely stating that after working so hard on something, to screw up makes me pretty angry.

Imagine working really hard on a Fic, I mean hours of work. Going and getting it double checked and all that good stuff. You tell all your friends about it, and the first thing they say is. "Well it's accidently in the Konoha Library..."

Wouldn't that get you just a bit mad? Cause it if won't I'll digress.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Copy and paste it someone else and there are no hard feelings.

  Save it all the time.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

*Poof! (Kawarimi no jutsu)

*A rock is hit in Kaitar's place*

(Voice from somewhere) "Damn... this battle is long..."

*BUNSHI ASEMBURU!*

*Oxygen particles are removed from the entire area


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Not again, damn oxygen...

   *Vance creates another Genjutsu and places it on Kaitar.*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

Um how do you know where I am? I kawarimi-ed

I'm basically gone from sight night now


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

When I use Genjutsu, I cast it on someone, even if I don't see them.

  I still don't know where you are, but my Genjutsu has you. While I suffer, you suffer.


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

*SUFFER!*
lol!...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

Ahh..... that's a damn good technique man.. Nice one!

You wanna call this a draw? Kuz this battle has gone for a while, and even if I'm under your Genjutsu, the oxygen particles are still void from the area. So unless you release the genjutsu, the particles wont return therefore leaving you oxygen deprived. I am a matter/ energy converter manipulator afterall.

So what do you say buddy? Draw?


----------



## Dogma (May 11, 2007)

Yeah Yeah... I already did all that.

I'm just saying it's the principle of things that gets me annoyed. I'm not a big fan of my own blunders, it's just how I am.

Digressing... Here's the new link.

love sex dating 

Y'all still have been fighting for quite some time now...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 11, 2007)

I know huh? It's like I've met my rival in battle or something :S But it was an awesome exciting battle was it not?

Edit: Oh... Vance logged off.. Now I feel stupid waiting here...


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Oi! Cronos, Blue, and Yordey. Please remove your posts on the FC. I'm trying to make things look orderly.

Though the mod moving it at that moment is truly showing just how much bad luck I have --;


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

Hmmm... my friend is going to join... O.o i think hes the first one in Holocaust that uses Kekai Genkai (sp?)


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

I'm back.

  Till next time Kaitar, next time I see you, I'll use the technique I was saving up for you.

   Till then, it's a draw.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

I am going to bed ^^ gnight everybody ^^


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

I suppose it was a good fight then lol. I didn't really get a chance to read it. I think it's obvious what I was trying to do.

All we need to do now, is get your post, Vance. And then Cronos and Yordey's post out of there, and it should look smoother.

@Mizu: Alot of us have Kekkei Genkai. It's just a bit different, like mine is the body temperature thing. Thing is no one really frets about it. 

I'm going to be on for alittle bit longer. MIght even take a fight, So I'll take his/her application.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Ah, there should be a higher level of Elite, I'm tired of beinmg regular elite.


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

I agree, I agree. I'm doing the best I can.

But until we get some more members a new system would only complicate things.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

lol, i wanna fight.


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

MAKE THE MIZU ELITE ^.^

VOTE FOR MIZU CAMPAGNE STARTING....

NOW!


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Not yet, ur too young as a member.


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

... Pylons...


fine... lol im keeping the button though ^.^


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

nice button, though.


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

Mmmm yarly.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Want to spar?


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

hey guyz sry, my internet got cut off yesterday because of dam telus now cansum1 summarize what happened?(i need thise for website so who won, who lost and that)


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

I went offline for a while, but it seemed to be a draw. Wanna battle itachifire? We were supposed to fight today.


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

oh yea...can we fight tmr? or sunday? cause i was doing volunteer work for an animal shelter (well it was 3$/h)


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Alright, I'll beat you! (hopefully)


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

maybe cause i have 3 new mastered elements that relate to fire and 1 of them is especially made for u (half of one is for u too but maybe...)


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

i wanna fight someone thats no fare i wanna show what i can do (no elites or higher)


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

lol, itachifire, I have an element negation attack, ya know that, right?


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

mornin everyone!!! Hey vance Ill fight you today at like 5pm.

btw everyone!!! Me and my awsome drawin skills has sucessfully drawn a Holocaust Char. Phantom the master. If you want to get your Holocaust char. drawn my and my friend (Future Holocaust Member) can do it!!!


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

That sounds cool.


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

phantom i wanna see what you can do also you wanna go a round


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

Which part the fight part or the drawin part...?


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

Iruke said:


> phantom i wanna see what you can do also you wanna go a round


sorry for the dp but yeah ill go a round with ya...


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

sweet (pulls out ice katanas) lets go


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

I'll supervise this match....

   BEGIN


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

*Pulls out lotus blade(my giant 8 bladed shuriken)* you go first!


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

*Reading perverted book*

    "There is no way Iruke can win this..."


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

you'll regret the move ''frozen slash jutsu''(this jutsu when hit by it you reseve a mirror slash that is 10x more power full also if the user of the jutsu says''frozen slash release'' you take the damag of the slahes give to you heart directly)(iruke slashes phantom across his chest leaving a blue mark) now its your turn


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Ha ha, Iruka has some potential, but Phantom will win this quite easily in my prediction.


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

you don't know the half of it ''frozen byakugan''(this is irukes kekki genkki (sorry if spelled wronge) this kekki genkki not only holds the powers of the normal byakugan it allows iruke to see is the future movements of his enemy and it allows him to see if a genjutsu is being used on him.) so what do you think now vance


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

Heh lets try out my new move...*lifts hand up into the air and a blue orb witha red core and electricy shooting out appears* *GRRRR PHANTOM GRAVITY BOMB!!! *( This jutsu creates a big ass vortex that sucks enemys in because it has a stronger gravity than which the planet has and it gets bigger as the more things it swallows) Sooo....Take this! * runs to Iruke and tackles him into the vortex along with me* Now let me introduce you to my world of hurt and dont think about leaving...this world will return us when 1 of us is defeated.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Nice, both of you...

 *sigh* I miiss Kaitar and our battle.


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

ok but im not loosing (slashes phantom seven more times leaving eight blue slash marks)hmm...


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Iruka seems to be doing quite a bit of damage, of course, nothing Phantom cannot handle.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

Giroro_Gunso said:


> mornin everyone!!! Hey vance Ill fight you today at like 5pm.
> 
> btw everyone!!! Me and my awsome drawin skills has sucessfully drawn a Holocaust Char. Phantom the master. If you want to get your Holocaust char. drawn my and my friend (Future Holocaust Member) can do it!!!



awesome ^^ can you please draw me and Xio?


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Can ya draw me?


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

Vance said:


> Iruka seems to be doing quite a bit of damage, of course, nothing Phantom cannot handle.



my name is iruke not iruka


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

lol vance spelt iruke's name wrong


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

I know it's not Iruka, I am calling you that to pick and tease you


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

i know where you got your name from to vance


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Yeah, cuz my second username was vance santa, and since my real name is Vincent, I decided to change it to "Vance"


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

um.......ok


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

*coughs up blood* you dont get it do you? This world has 10X more gravity that of earth which pretty much makes you byakugan pretty much useless, cause whats the point in predicting my next move when you can't dodge it because of this extreme grav. Like tsukuyomi I control evry thing in here. like say the gravity. And this is no genjutsu and now...Space rift*7 space rifts surround iruke and 1 appears in front of me* *Kage shuriken no jutsu!!! **7 shurikens pop out of nowhere* take this!!!*throws all 7 shurikens into the rift in front of me and the come out of the portals around you in a random order which wounds you very very badly*


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

*i cough up blood*pant-pant-pant...your right but im still not loosing''reyuku release''(reyuku is irukes demon like personality also this form has great speed it increses iruke speed 1,000x and not only is the form faster its great strenth makes it so that he dose not follow the laws of gravity) take me on now (iruke apears behind him)''ice spike mirror jutsu''(this jutsu makes it so when ever iruke attacks a 4 rows of ten ice spike come after his attack and each row is 10x stronger than the last row)(iruke scrahes phantom 12 times plus the ice spike mirror jutsu which make a total of 32 slash marks on his chest)i may dbe dying but that does not mean you won't die with me


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

..........i guess I'll ask you after the fight, giroro


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

*POOF* one more portal apears with my head sticking out of it* "Yo"


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

Giroro@ are you talking to me or Iruke?


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

Iruke...Oh and il be happy to draw you and your assistant.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

Thank you very much Giroro ^^


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

hey is our fight over i don't think so


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

hai im back... i see we have a new fighter, hi iruke


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (May 12, 2007)

I've come back too, welcome all new holocaust members!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

..........hi ^^


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

. . . .

Needs fight *


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

i am not going to fight, PS: my cousin is going to join the nf soon........i told him all about it and he knows i am BlueX so welcome him when he joins ^^ 
edit: nvm i don't have to go.....


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

I'm somewhat in the mood to fight... Give's me a chance to try out some new things I cooked up.

Any takers?


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

Iruke ill be back on at 3:30 to finish the fight.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

*is bored* so wat does anyone want to talk bout?


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

how about (smashes pie in blueX's face) that


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

any1 fighting me?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

*wipes pie off of face then throws a pie at everyone* WEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

(iruke whipes pie from his face and then puts a trash can over top of blueX's head and pushes her down a hill) there that takes care of that


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

iruke, wanna fight?


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Oi!

Dark, instead of taking on him. Maybe you should fight someone who's a bit more at your level...

If you don't want to lose that is.


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Iruke said:


> (iruke whipes pie from his face and then puts a trash can over top of blueX's head and pushes her down a hill) there that takes care of that



*Punches In The Face And Kicks Him Off A Cliff*
No,that does.....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

*is knocked out because my head hit a rock and is now bleeding* .........


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

i'm fine with losing, i'll take you Haka, lol, i'll probably lose anyways, and sry if i go too cheap though but Arrixiam allowed me to forge 3 new mastered elements fit for my rank...so sry in advance


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

(iruke teleports to BlueX)''healing jutsu'' there you should be better


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Next time you mess with her,I'll stab ya in the face with a sautering iron.
You mess with her,you mess with *ME!*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

*wakes up* iruke you are a meanie........


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Your not the only one who got an upgrade... But we'll see soon.

Everyone cut down on the clutter... It's a brand new fight.

General Vs. General.

-------

Rules: Decent repost time, 

We'll fight on a standard Arena. Outside Temperature is 50 F, and Wind is blowing at 14 MPH. 
-------

*Body temperature drops sharper then usual. (25K)... Form changes.*

Offensive style: 

*Crouches, and lowers Wyrm helm.*

Just to be fair, I'll let you move first.


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

Holy crap THATS COOL!!!


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

BlueX said:


> *wakes up* iruke you are a meanie........



(kisses his little on her forehead) there is it better


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

Alrite since its you Hakanmai I'll start with this:

Dark crouches down and performs serveral hand-seals and places his palm down on the ground and a smal tremor occrued after this.

"I'll need this for later" Dark said

"alrite lightning clone come on out!" Dark cried and a lightning bolt struck the spot beside him and from the spark came the lightning clone with his twin daggers already out

"Bring it on from anywhere Hakanami, Black General"


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

i had enough of iruke.
Time for some earth style jutsus!
Head hunter jutsu!

*pulls iruke underground*
now for my earthquake no-jutsu
*Cracks bones*

Pwned


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Hmph! Have it your way. 

*Ice spikes envelop my entire body, ... I jump upward... Touching the top of my new helm.*

_Nidhogg's Mist!_

*Enveiled in a cloud of Ice, it quickly disperses into the wind, moving rapidly around You and your clone. A flurry of Ice spikes flow from all directions, moving at you at an accelertaed speed.


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

(that iruke pops and the real iruke is not seen) you know you are really bad sneak earth boy


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

*wathes... and waits untill Haka freezes over so i can thaw him*

lawl ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

*watches fight* .............


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

*Continues eating oreo icecream*


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Balanced, yes.... It's good. But you could have taken alittle less damage from that.

See, I'm only getting started... Nidhogg is the helm of Offense, Jourgamand is balance, and my last one is special. Still, it's a good start.

Link removed

Link removed

These two songs are pretty suiting of how things are when I put on Nidhoggs helm... They're also pretty indicative of how this fight should be.

------

*Spins outward, taking a quick jolt out of the mist. A shock ringing throughout him, as he lands*

Hmph...

*Creates more aerodynamic spike markings, crouching lower to the ground. (22K) Jumps upward, bolting off the ground much like lightning itself. Tapping the helm oncemore.*

_Nidhogg's Fury!_

*A wave of bonelike spikes errupt from both my back and my lance, covering a large area of the sky as I move to crash into you rapidly. The spikes moving like serpents to try and piece both you and your clone.*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

*is eating a tv dinner* .........


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

*still eating oreo ice cream MMMM GOOOOD ^.^*


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

"Dam he's coming once again, well i guess it couldn't avoid it"

Dark spins in the air and throws one of his swords into the air, crashing into the spikes and lodged in there

then he performs some hand seals and heats his hands and blast from the air moving towards Hakanami at a higher speed than noraml

"HYONKAI" and his speed was tripled and he pointed his sword towards the direction of Hakanami's lance

"The speed coupled with the sword's fire...it isn't enough...I'll need the 2nd" he thought to himself but charged onward

The lightning clone meanwhile sped towards the spikes in the air and performed a few handseals and called forth lightning spikes and directed them towards the spikes on the ground

"Can't have them interefering" the clone said


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

*gets hit by lighting*

*Heart speeds up, creating a heart attack*

*THINKS* FUCK I WENT TO CLOSE...

*begins to pass out.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

No Face said:


> *Continues eating oreo icecream*



that makes me hungry..

*shapeshifts into a bear then bites arm off*

this is good stuff


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

*wakes up...

*still feels electrisity flowing threw water inside body*

ugh... that fucking hurt 0-.-0


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

*Grins once he notices the head on attack from Darkfire. Closes eyes to focus for a second. Creating a long blade of Ice on the tip of his lance. (18K)*

If you want a head on strike, then that's fine by me.

*Uses a bit of the spikes, to help get move velocity as well as  horizontal spin, Causing me to spin like a drill, A frozen wave of Ice being left in the wake. No more then a second before we crash into eachother.*

If your going to dodge, I suggest you do it now...


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

*blink*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOES SOMEONE JACKED MY ICE CREAM!


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

"i'm not running cause...its all part of the plan" Dark said as they crashed in a giant symphony of fire and ice

From the smoke...a blue winged Dark was glimpsed

he gave a dowward motion of his hand....

*i can't control you so you say what happens and you know what happens when my wings are blue*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

ALMOST 500 POSTS WOOOOOO!


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

Spammage? nice blueX 0.o


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

I had a knew you wouldn't....Why do you think I came at you in the first place?

*Begins to float back to the ground, grasping his side where it was damaged from the collision. Uses a bit of ice and to start another spin, this one amplified by the Ice oncemore.*

I know you've seen this before... However those times we're on the ground... Allow me to show you what a more...elavated one can do.

*Spins rapidly, creating a twisted wall of Ice each spin as I descend.. One much more tight then before... This wind aids in this attack, causing the entire thing to look like a downward spiral. A frigid tornado frozen, permanently frozen in place.*

_Dragon's Fragmentation!_

*The entire thing errupts, blasting apart, sending shards across the skies like millions of confused birds. Whistling as they try to find their mark.*


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

"Good thing i transformed before we hit-ugh dam those shards are killing my hands"

He wrapped himself in a ball of blue dome which was his wings as the shards flew and struck every part of the dome

From the inside, every few milseconds it was BOOM BOOM BOOM CRASH

The wings didn't budge but a small crack appeared in the back...

*Sry Hakanami i have calculus lessons, cya in a few hourse, for now the fight is postponed but when i come back we'll start from here*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

I gots to go now, i will be back on later bye ^^


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

Hmm... i wanna fight!


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Bleh, lol. We'll leave it for now... Wasn't really feeling that strategy too much anyhow.

I'm not the overly offensive kind of guy anyhow. Still, I'll tweak it a bit to match my strengths.

@Mizu: Yeah but who are you going to fight. That's the question.


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

Not... you...


(Still is thinking of ways to distroy you ^.^, litterally)


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Lol, it's fine if you don't want to fight me. I'd club you around more then likely.

Though I just thought of another way you can beat me. Lol, it's actually kind of funny.

As far as my fight with Dark, I'm just going to scrap it. We'll start fresh later. Looking back on it, there's really no advantage against him, when all I can do is bolt around and strike.


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

doesnt help that you outrank me by... about 3 ranks... your General ... im pawn ^-.-^


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Lol.

You do know that just because I'm a general doesn't mean I'm all that powerful.

I'm not sure if you read the "Black and White" essay, but I think I said in there that a Pawn can kill a General, and a General can easily kill a pawn. 

I mean any of us could have beaten Arrixam, the odds of it were just slim. He was just cocky, so we all misconstrewed that confidence for "A demon with impregnable stregnth and defense." 

It's mostly confidence that makes us seem more powerful then we really are. I mean, look at Vance. He's a sniper, which makes him only oh-so powerful normally. But he got confident in his ability to win and got some good out of it. Espicially if he can last a few rounds against Kaitar.

It's simple logic or in psychology a "Self Fufilling Prophecy."  If you don't think you can't win, then you probably won't.  If you think your really weak and start cowering from a fight, then when you do fight you'll lose. 

I say just go with the flow, eventually things will end up for the greater good.


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

Do you guys mostly spam here ?


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

sure if you want us too ^.^


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

your ugly
*stabs mizu with kunai*


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

OI!

*shoots Ballistik in the eye


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

No Face said:


> sure if you want us too ^.^



The only reason this thread has over a thousand posts is because you guys spam way to much. If the admins found out about this they'd ban you. This has nothing to do with fanfics. Sorry I had to say that but it's true.


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

~Shoots No Face in the balls~ sorry I just felt like doing it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

*punches in the face*
i felt like doing that too


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

That was for me, wasn't it ?


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

you dont have a holocaust char... HAHA


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

What's so good about holocaust anyway ?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

soon we'll be popular all around the internets.We will form in other forums duhh.

were elites


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

What do you guys even do ? And you might not get famous.


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

well at this rate we are, anyway whos gunna fight me?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

*is back* hello everybody ^^ i am back


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

nice timing


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

Energie said:


> What do you guys even do ? And you might not get famous.



really, we just do stuff here, its dsn matter how many post we have in our threads, we're not spamming to get post, and plus really if you dun want anything to do with us, dun post(and espcially dp) here


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

noface@ good timing for what?


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

yarly .
lol


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

noface@ huh? i am so confused......


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Maybe just happy that your back?I know I am....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

awww ^^ how sweet ^^


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

Well, Amber, have you completed ur task yet?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

*smacks head* uhh.......sorry, no sensei...can you help me out?


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Back, who wants to fight a real Elite?


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

Amber: try using ur head and imagination.  It would help you out a lot.

Vance: to make it fair, how about a Battle Royal with me against you and someone else?


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Nah, I want to fight an Elite my level, maybe like DarkFire, but I'll fight you one on one. If I lose, it's okay, I'll manage to test my skills.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

Finally!  I've been waiting for a decent spare!  You ready?

*puts hands in pockets*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

i wanna fight arrixam cuz he ugly as hell


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!:amazed 

Oh, it's on now Bitch!

Bring it on!


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Darks not here... The FC is doing alright, and Lavi (the new potential member) logged out...

Hmm... I'm kinda in the mood for a fight too. Maybe a 2 v 2, or 1v1. I'm pretty open, and I want to try out some of the new stuff I got. It keeps me balanced, but makes things more fun.

For the record, we have two new members.

Knightblood the Bloodfang

and Crow the Typhoon.

I probably should have told them to post in the Statbook...


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

This is my battle Ballistik

    *Pulls out katanas*

  Let's go, I won't go easy on you...


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

Ok everyone I drew Phantom the master, soon ill get yours to. Just pm me your application form and every thing.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Oh, Phantom, we were supposed to fight, right? Sorry, I can make it up to you by having another fight now...


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

oh, rather nice...

Vance: very well.  *pulls out bone gun* shall we begin?


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

its not the greatest but I want to help the Horoko-suto in some way...


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Aye good job, Phantom. I'll PM you my stuff.

I like the art style... Once you get one or two more, we'll throw that in there with a picture of Naruto or something like that lol.
-----
*grumbles sitting down on the ground and crossing his arms.*

Figures when I mention something about 2v2 y'all start something completely different.


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

Actually...I did draw a pic of Naruto...but I lost it in my pile of drawings.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Hakanami and I vs Phantom and Arrixam? That's fair.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

im gonna kill arrixam


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

Hmmm ok....but im still a rookie, remember that.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

How about I take on all of you?!

I can do it too!


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Fine, Ballistik, Arrixam, and Phantom vs Hakanami and me.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

*Shapeshifts into a Rhino*
IM CHARGIN' MAH LAZARRR


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

I declair Vance, Hakanami, Ballistik, and Phantom, against I!


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

ummm if thats the case than I cant fight because utll be to chaotic and im not in the mood.

Oh btw GoHardGuitarMan (crow the typhoon) is one of my buddies at school and I told him a bout the Horoko-suto and helped him with his name. Can I make him my aprentive PLEAZ!?!?


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Be realistic, Phantom, you, and Ballistik vs Hakanami and I.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

Only elites and higher can have servents, apprentices, etc.


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

Damn maybe I shouldn't have turned down that promotion.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Ummm, come on, Hakanami and I will pwn you all.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

*yawn* are we going to start?  How about a free-for-all?


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

I'll fight you for now.

  *Spins katanas*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

IM CHARGIN' MY LAZAR


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

*shoots hands*

try doing better than that.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

*Hands hit Vance and make him explode*

  Clone dude.

   *Silence.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

*shuts eyes* Genjutsu...or is it?  Whatever.  Either way, I must not let my guard down...

His scent is strong; 'not that hard to find him.  Even with clones.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

OKAY LETS GO
*CHARGES INTO Arrixam*
RHINO POWAZ


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

*Scent attacks? Nice*


  *One clone attacks him from behind with a katana, but is easily killed*

   Hmmm, Arrixam is stronger than I expected...

   *Three clones huddle together three meters away.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

Ballistic: shoo, go away, I'm busy.
****************

*reaches back of neck and rips out spinal-blade*

So, who's first.


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Oi! 

Give me a moment I'm working on an application!

Lol keep the fight going, and I'll jump in a second. Just say I'm prepping my third form.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

*Three Vance clones attack with double katanas*

   Time to die...


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

*punch hole in one, rips off head, slashes with sword*

Next!


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

*Vance smiles*

   You act invincible, yet you failed to see the three points of weakness to your so called "invincibility"

   *Three clones stand in front of Arrixam*

   Point 1: The jugglar vein...


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

*Falls downward from the sky, landing beside Vance.*

Finally... Just in time too!

*Jumps again, landing a good deal away from Arrixam and the clones.*

Let's give this one a shot... *Body temperature drops the sharpest. (18K) Form changes....*

Skull of Tiamet!


Hmph... Let's see what you got Arrixam.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

*SHapeshifts into a bird*
i'll just watch aerial


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Ballistik, help Arrixam....


      If you understand that you lack the experiance to beat me, you'll win this, if not, you'll be killed.

    *Clones charge guns*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

-walks in very happy- ^^ HELLO EVERYBODY! ^^ *smiles* I GOTZ E MARRIED ^^ guess who......or you can just look at my siggy


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

((haha!  My internet works now!))

I prefer not to at the moment ((mainly cuz I don't have a tektek of my forms))

Two can play that way Vance!

*sharp bones shoot out of fingers and hits every clone infront*

Edit:  OMFG!!!! WTF IS GOING ON IN THIS WORLD?!  *cough* I mean, congrats


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

Ok I wont be able to fight for awhile cause 
1.Hakanami sent me a pm that he wants me to draw his char.
2. I just know blueX want me to do that for her 2.
3.By the end of the week ill be swiming in requests for drawings.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

Okay im coming!
*transform back to a human*
Windfury no-Jutsu!

Explanation of Jutsu
It creates a small tornado but horinzontally


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

You hit my clones, but did you actually kill my clones?

  Clones are relatively weak, HOWEVER, I could've made five hundred clones off the bat easily, buty I made three. Wanna know why? I divided my chakra evenly between these clones, meaning they can survive an attack like that.

   *Punches Arrixam in the face, and follows up with some more fists of fury, Arrixam escapes*


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Keep your clones out the Way for a sec Vance.

*Lowers Lance to the ground, swinging it once across the ground.*

_Avalanche Wave_

*Waves of snow flow forward, heading straight towards Arrixam, taking special care not to hit the clones.*

------
Lavi the Chaotic is now, a member.

I told him to keep working on his application, and read the stat book well before he take part in anything.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

_Phuck that hurt_

*slams fist onto the ground.  Earth rips apart and collapses under all clones trapping them between rock.*


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Impressive, I will form another strategy while you deal with Arrixam.


  EDIT: My clones may be dead, but my chakra has returned, and I may be a little vulnerable, but I can recover.


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

BlueX said:


> -walks in very happy- ^^ HELLO EVERYBODY! ^^ *smiles* I GOTZ E MARRIED ^^ guess who......or you can just look at my siggy



And of course no one really cares...
*Mutters*fuckers....


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Fuck Blue hard Cronos, fuck Blue hard...


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

*bites lips* _Control ur anger Arrixam..._

*lips bleed*

Now than, for you Haky.

*generates bone sniper and shoots accuratly without aiming*

Edit: oh, if Asylum heres that about CronosXBluex, then he'll have a heart attack...*WHO VOTES I PM IT TO HIM?!*


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

*Snipe bullets hit bone snipers and negate them*

  I got your back Hakanami...


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

We're fighting.... And I'm not really into the whole e-relationship thing. So you pretty much looking for water in a dry-well when it comes to me .

------------

*Lowers body tempeature again...*

_Tiamet's Wall_

*A misty wall forms around me, protecting me from projectile based attacks. Skin is coated in a several layered shell of ice.*

That the best you got? Your going to have to do better to break Tiamet's defenses. Even if Vance wasn't helping.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

((Vance: Wha?  Doing that is impossible...eh, whatever))

You should watch ur back Vance!

*is currently infront of him and punches face so hard that his jaw breaks*


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Vance said:


> Fuck Blue hard Cronos, fuck Blue hard...



*Punches in The Face...HARD*
Shut your fucking face.I don't need your fucking perverted input.Bastard....


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Yo, one suggestion Hakanami, wouldn't it be cool if when you got into the negative's in body temperature, you become numb, and you cannot become hurt, therefore you can fight for a long time without feeling pain.


   Arrixam, how do you know where I am? I gave no info on where I am, I just gave clone info, so that could've been a clone, and jaw breaking isn't really reasonable, oh well, let's say I got hurt alot.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

wait asylum likes *WHO?*


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

Because I can find ur scent even with all the clones around.


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 12, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

What the Hell?


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

BlueX said:


> wait asylum likes *WHO?*



A gal on the team...who else?!


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Oh, and Cronos, please be quiet, I am not in a good mood, leave me alone.


  *Charges up chakra for next attack on Arrixam.*


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Arrixam said:


> *bites lips* _Control ur anger Arrixam..._
> 
> *lips bleed*
> 
> ...



NO FUCKING WAY IF ANYONE DOES IT IT'S ME!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

and i am the only girl, this is kinda creepy.........


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

Cronos said:


> NO FUCKING WAY IF ANYONE DOES IT IT'S ME!



hmm...but do you go on the same IRC as he does?  I didn't think so.
****************

*waits until body heals from loss of bones and blood*

Damn, I need to relax...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

oh not you don't!

*Throws shurikens and kunais*


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Stop asking that...


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 12, 2007)

It's okay, guys aren't that wierd


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

*Dynamic Entry!

lol...

jk


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Fine Arrixam tell him,but PM me his reaction....


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Eh... Doesn't really work like that.

My body is kindof at a constant negative body temperature. Because either I'm reducing the effect of the cold on others, or letting it all go.

So, as you can imagine, the nerve system is pretty much shot. I still feel pain, but it takes awhile. Thusly why I grin when I get hit, because it's not much.

------------

*Jumps upward through the skies. Forming a large ball of snow with my hands, lacing them with Ice spikes.*

Guard yourself well Vance.

_Tiamet's Rain_

*Spinning rapidly and breaking the ball apart. Snowballs pour down from up above. Thousands of tiny spike laced projectiles*


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Asylum ain't even online.

   *sweats*

  I might get banned today...


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

NO VANCE YOU CANNOT BE BANNED!

NO!

lol


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

vance@ why woulde you get banned *cough spam cough* jk


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Mizu, if I am banned, I leave you my sniper rifle... You are no longer my apprentice, you are a true ninja.


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

... O.o...

*cries*

Vance-Sensai why would you be banned?


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

He's on the IRC chat on Aura of Roses (the forum was closed but not the chat room for some reason).

Oh, and I will gladly tell you his reation...
*****************

*hits head*

...ow.

*sees million of projectiles heading towards myself*

Oh snap...


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

How long will you be banned?You can't be banned forever!Who will provide us with great lemon stories?!?


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

I leave this to my good friend, Serac.


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

So your banned permanently?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

*hangs head* you guys are so perverted


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Who isn't?


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Um... Why don't you just do what Catz did? Doesn't it work like that.

By the way, can y'all remember that we're in the middle of a fight here. This is a battledome in the wrong section afterall. The last thing we need is for it to be "Spam Corner" on top of that.

--------------

*Stops spinning in the air to watch Arrixam's reaction. Grasping onto his lance tightly.*


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

who the hell is Serac...
0.0


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

I believe I will be banned for a while...


  @No Face  The best writer on NF


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Only one of the best lemon story writers the board has ever known!


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

Announcemant!  Asylum's reaction!



> ...Phuck!  Are you cerios?  I don't c y she married that idjit.  Phuck.  Well, I do know he'll "pile drive" her. =)


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

Hmgh... and why would you be banned because of him?


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

He's still a douche bag, huh?


  Uhh, I am saying the only perverted fic writer left will be him.


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

What the Fuck did he just say?!?
I'll KILL HIM!
God Why Is Everyone saying that?!?
First Vance Now Asylum....
*Sighs*


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Need condoms Cronos? Or will you make a nice baby?


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

PIle Drive... lawl


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

When will Hakanami finish so I can go?


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

SHUT THE HELL UP!
*Bashes Head Off Keyboard*
*Strangles Vance*
I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU!!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

*leaves thread*


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Meh... Forget it lol. We went from fighting to random stuff.

I'm going to go read Twighlights, and check a few other things. Y'all can fight on your own.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

*slaps vance with a grilled cheese sandwich* i challenge you! lol jk


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Blue is going to cheat on Cronos...


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

*Still Strangling Vance*
SHUT THE FUCKING HELL UP YOU BASTARD!


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

*snipes Crono's shoulders

"now now... calm down before i have to shoot you in the face..."


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

He did...I'm just running around in circles trying to dodge them all.

Oh, and I've known Asylum for 3 years now and I've met him several times in person.  He's really a great guy who's just going through horrid times.


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

No Face said:


> *snipes Crono's shoulders
> 
> "now now... calm down before i have to shoot you in the face..."



Why don't you calm down before I FUCK YOU UP!


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Cronos, I think Blue went to the bathhouse...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

*STOP THE FIGHTING!*


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

BlueX said:


> *STOP THE FIGHTING!*



um...for the record: this is the battledome...we are supposed to fight.


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Now,you assholes make one more perverted comeback,there'll be hell to pay!
*Storms Out*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

arrixam@ not like this....*Is crying uncontrollably*


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Hmmm, the Battledome is coming to an end, hmmm.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

vance it is mostly your fault *leaves this thread for good*


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

Hmm... no it wont... ill keep it going... some-way....

Oh btw my char grew to 16 yrs old and has a new look

(From Vance's training)


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Bubye Blue.


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

I still am getting a bit annoyed with y'alls desire to be as perverted and random as possible however..

Did you all see how great a job Darkfire did with our website? Look at it here:

The Hebi/Taka Fanclub

I don't know about y'all but I think he really earned his rank on that. Everything looks so cool. I'm going to get this link circulated for sure.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

hm...what would I useually say at this time...?

Blue: stop...plz...come back...um... merry x-mas... I love you-!  What did I just say?!


----------



## .Near (May 12, 2007)

Hmm lets see, you said i love you to bluex... while cronos isnt here ^.^


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

It's a cool site, nice work DarkFire.


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 12, 2007)

Wow... all in a matter of minutes....


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Meh, Blue and Cronos hate me, might as well go find an e wife.


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

If I get banned, it's alright.


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

teh, thanks to everyone, I might have lost an apprentice...


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

You can thank me for that 

  So, how will I get punished?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

..........arrixam did you just say you loved me, wtf! O.o


----------



## DarkFire (May 13, 2007)

hey guyz, ummmmmmm, why would vance get banned? and thanks hakanami for the link to the others and people! freakin pm ur pics!!! i need more pics and apps to actually open up the website for real!


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

zOmg... she has returned!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

sorry to double post but, are you guys done being perverted *cough mostly vance cough*


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Yo, wanna battle soon DarkFire?


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

BlueX said:


> ..........arrixam did you just say you loved me, wtf! O.o



for the record: that was a joke.


> hey guyz, ummmmmmm, why would vance get banned? and thanks hakanami for the link to the others and people! freakin pm ur pics!!! i need more pics and apps to actually open up the website for real!



What happened to the link that I gave you?  That should help you out a lot.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

... lol check my sig... roflcopter...


anyways, vance i really dont want to see you go... what the hell did you do anyways?


----------



## DarkFire (May 13, 2007)

yea i got those arrixiam but ummm i need current holocaust members 9like seto, bonnie) like those guyz, i bet asylum has them

and for vance: can't i have a date tonite so i can't fight just checking up on a few things


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

*laughs a bit* vance is gettin banned


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

I ain't going, I see my training helped...


   @Blue

  Sorry you whore, I ain't gettin banned


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

sorry but i am no whore.......and one more thing those words can't hurt me....


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

So cunt and bitch don't hurt you? 


  Make an Anti-Vance FC in the General FC Section BlueX, that'll make me mad.


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

Allthough I shouldn't be saying this but...you are a whore if you married Cronos...*cough*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

nope cuz i have been called more worse things then that in my life and i stopped caring ^^
arrixam@ and why?


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

what if someone made an Anti-Anti FC???

weird...


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Blue is smexy.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

that would be a anti anti awesome club lol 
vance@ WHAT?


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Vance... you like blue? lol


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

That would be a gay FC.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

HEY... that would be funny though...


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Not really...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

I am so freaked out right now.........


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

We should make an "I love BlueX fanclub".  Just for the heck with it.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Vance, the whole time ive been with you ive never seen you laugh... SO HOWS BOUT A SMILE?!?!?!


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

You make it.


 ................................................


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Hmm now that i think of it most people in here are child molesters (if Blue is a child...)

BUT NOT FOR ME! IM 14 MAUAHAHAH!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

.........you are seriously going to make a club about me? this is getting very creepy......


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

never seen him smile?!...actually, the same hur....


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

BlueX said:


> .........you are seriously going to make a club about me? this is getting very creepy......



we could or we could have the "I (will make) Love (to) BlueX fanclub"


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Nice Arrixam, and no, I do not smile out of happiness, I am an orphan.


   As for me, I am 12...


----------



## DarkFire (May 13, 2007)

lol guyz fighting the one girl? wow...are u guyz desperate?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

.........this is just perverted.........


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Vance by any chance are you EMO?


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

No, emo's are gay. It's just that that "part of me" is beginning to come awake. If I act a little weird for the next few days, it'll be my alter ego.


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

:spwank 
_*Smak that!
All on the Floor!
Smack that!
Give me some more!
Smack that!
Oh oh, ooooooh!*_

For you BlueX


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Hmm... well you need to look at the roflcopter then.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

emo's are not gay....they are my friends


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

*barf* please leave me alone


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Figures... BlueX's Char is all black and heals people... kinda leads to....




*emo*


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Emo=fail..


----------



## Dogma (May 13, 2007)

itachifire said:


> lol guyz fighting the one girl? wow...are u guyz desperate?



I wouldn't say desperate... Just... guys I suppose.

I really don't swing for that sort of thing. It's pretty pointless. I'm talking about online affections of course. 

In fact, I've never really seen BlueX as a girl... I'll say "she" yes, but that's out of courtesy. BlueX is BlueX.

Just like I never really care too much that Vance is 12/13/14 (I know know for sure, you keep saying different things.) Vance is Vance.

Of course, I'm different. When I was younger I happened to think differently. I guess the fact that I'm a MMORPG vet really helps me out, when it comes to how I want to act online.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

/agree

*goes to make Anti-Emo FC*


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Arrixam said:


> hm...what would I useually say at this time...?
> 
> Blue: stop...plz...come back...um... merry x-mas... I love you-!  What did I just say?!



You Son of A Bitch!
*Punches And Knocks Out*
Enough hitting on my wife while I'm not around!


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

BlueX said:


> *barf* please leave me alone



were you adressing to me?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

yeah, what is wrong with emos? i am not emo and i am no goth i just loooooovvvvveeeeee black ^^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

and yes i was arrixam  that is just perverted......


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

CRONOS!
*Snipes hamstring with instant-knockout poison.

"CALM THE FUCK DOWN... we are just having fun, nobody is battling..."


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Anyone who hits on my wife is getting the ass whiping of a life time!
Got that?!I've had enough of it!It's just plain stupid.


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Stop fucking posting 2x Blue.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Yea gawd... (goes back like 20 pages... sees some triple posts from me)

uhmmmm...


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

You too Mizu.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

NEVAR... *makes a quadruple post*

mauahahahah...


anyhow... how about a fight for BlueX...
Vance vs. Cronos
Winner gets... Blue


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

*yawn*...mortals and thier lust...


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

*yawns* Yea...

Vance vs Cronos

Reward:

*BlueX the Fallen Angel*


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

FUCK YOU No Face!


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

oooh im shivering in my boots!


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

I'd beat Cronos badly, and Blue is my cousin, so...


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

RETARDED BABIES *yay*


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Sicko... Reak sicko...


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Whos says i cant be perverted HM?


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Because I am Mr. Perv, and cest is something we shouldn't talk about.


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

k, now I wish I never read that.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

really.... *looks back 2 pages*... not what you said O.o


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Ditto......


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

i am being bet, no way.......this is wrong.......


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

SHUSH... bets do not speak... or move for that matter


(JKJK )


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

can we get on with the main topic here?  Amber, did you figure out the task yet?


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Mizu, leave now, or I will kill you. Or stay, and stop being annoying.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Bah, fine... atleast im not double posting...

lol.


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Vance said:


> Mizu, leave now, or I will kill you. Or stay, and stop being annoying.



THANK YOU!


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Anyone wanna become a member of my new 3 man team?


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

@vance - Am i already a member... if im not im in!

( A TEAM ALWAYS NEEDS ITS KNUCKLEHEAD! )'


Anyway on a serious note, what is the team for?

@cronos - shaddup i dont want to hear your PMS rage.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

arrixam@ and no i asked if you could help me sensei


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

We will remain friends throughout the entire Horoko-Suto time. I'd like Hakanami to join, if he wants.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

... can i join or not? you did not answer the question...


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Yes, you can be the team's knucklehead n00b.


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

No Face said:


> @vance - Am i already a member... if im not im in!
> 
> ( A TEAM ALWAYS NEEDS ITS KNUCKLEHEAD! )'
> 
> ...



You guys are being perverted,towards my wife!It's not right!


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

@vance HEY... im not a newb....


(and everyone knows the knuckle-head becomes smart and powerful after experience... YAY!)

@cronos im not the one whos being perverted twords your wife... im just putting her up on a bet ^.^


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Maybe, never at my level, though.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Lol, even though im not your rank i can probably put up a good fight agenst you...


anyways... what is our team called?
Team Vance?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

cronos@ arrixam and vance said i was a whore for marrying you......


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

/agrees with Vance and Arrixam... (its bad to be married to Cronos, mmkay... otherwise your not a whore...(the statement comes with the marrage to him ))


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Not Team Vance, Team Sniper.


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

I've had ENOUGH OF ALL THE BULLSHIT!IT'S ON!


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Whats on? your panties?


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Cronos, go fuck my cousin somewhere else.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

..............


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

*Leaves Thread For Good*
MotherFuckers......


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

That stopped them 


  Oh, your back? You have a serious pre-mature ejaculation problem. I could last a lot longer. Or maybe Blue already got some meat in her diet from the bathhouse.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

>.<

OI!

*Summon: Water Elemental!

"Ill... just let that regenerating fiend kill you, then."

I THINK I SEE PANTIES!


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

*Leaves Thread For Good*
Bunch of perverted motherfuckers...


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

*blink* *blink* 
Kewlio, i win ^.^


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Gubye Cronos!


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

hey, stop spamming now or you'll be kicked off the team.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

perverts


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Come on Arrixam, kick me off then. :rofl


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Im not, we were about to battle, but he left ^.^!

anyway, we we talking about Team Sniper (Vance, Kama (cant remember name), Me)

Cya Cronos, if you ever come back ill pin those words agenst you like a pin coushin!

@Vance: DONT TAUNT HIM, Hes crazy...


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Mizu, if I get kicked off, will you join me, or stay?


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

Vance said:


> Come on Arrixam, kick me off then. :rofl



Very well.  You have a five day ban starting sunday, March 13


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Hurray, I feel so wubbed. Maybe you can extend it?


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

You know what, im not even going to answer that because sometimes i get it wrong and someone gets angry at me... lol.

Anyway... dont do it!@!@!#$!@#$!


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

Vance said:


> Hurray, I feel so wubbed. Maybe you can extend it?



you wanna make it permanent?


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

This'll be the last post here, bye bye's everyone! 

 YES PERM BAN! Arrixam really woves me!


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Dont... do ... it... vance... O.o

DONT GET COUGHT UP IN THE MOMENT


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

*mizu if i was you i wouldn't have commented on that*


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

Vance said:


> This'll be the last post here, bye bye's everyone!
> 
> YES PERM BAN! Arrixam really woves me!



Vance, this is your last warning.  If you push me after this, I will ban you pernamently.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Arrixam... he already left... he even removed his Horoko-Suto character from his sig.

And whys that, BlueX? will i get in trouble or something?


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

*pushes Arrixam* Perm ban?


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

I said I left for good,but I just HAVE to see this!


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Damnit, Vance...


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Cronos said:


> I said I left for good,but I just HAVE to see this!



  I am awaiting Arrixam to perm ban we, want me to shove it up your ass in the meantime?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

gawd here we go again V_V


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Hmm... Yup...


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Vance,you really,and I mean *YOU REALLY PISS ME OFF*!


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Cronos said:


> Vance,you really,and I mean *YOU REALLY PISS ME OFF*!





  Cronos, you really, and I mean, *YOU REALLY TURN ME ON*


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

I gave you a chance.  Get out now!


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Good bye my friends.


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

So much for the high and mighty elite of the Holocaust Vance!
I always knew you were too cocky for your own good...


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

Now than, Elite applications are now oppen.  Just pm me one page on why you should become an elite.  The reason why is because we need someone to take Vance's space.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Hmm... Farewell, Vance...
You *probably* will regret this in the future.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

did he just say friends....who is vance's freind?


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

BlueX said:


> did he just say friends....who is vance's freind?



Asylum was.  Well, at least we still have Kaitar.


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

BlueX said:


> did he just say friends....who is vance's freind?



Asylum was.  Well, at least we still have Kaitar.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

I thought you left Cronos?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

...............


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Hmm, I try to be friends with everyone, BlueX.


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

*yawn* I'm goint to go to bed rather soon.  Tommarow's mother's day...fuck.  I hate my mother.  She didn't even help pay for high school.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Wow, your mom is a BITCH...


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

lol!Were in Vance's sig....


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Hmm... Why am i in there?


----------



## Revan (May 13, 2007)

hmmm...i broke up with Venus...hrmmm....and i am also in a bad mood today,i'm gonna play Soul Caliber 3 (will make me more mad today)


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

ugh... then don't play it?


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Funny too,I just got married though.Sorry dude.Oh and "Vance The Sniper" is no more...


----------



## Revan (May 13, 2007)

why is he ''no more?'' *kicks Zasalamel off the ring'' YES!!!


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Figures youd be bashing him... behind his back.

anyway im going to bed, i gotta go to my grandmother's tomarrow for mothers day... dont expect me back by around 6-8pm central -.-


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

He got the boot from Arraxim.
Dude,I'm not your cousin,I'm married to your sis.Which makes you my bro in law.


----------



## Revan (May 13, 2007)

here it already IS Mothersday,only my aunt from Birmingham is here now,my parents are gone on a motor trip with their club >.<


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

So dude,you might wanna change your sig.(My Last Post)^


----------



## Revan (May 13, 2007)

yea,i did it already,by the way i was last on the forums 2/3 days ago,so im a bit off-date


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Okay then,that was getting creapy though...


----------



## Revan (May 13, 2007)

you wil never know what was down there...*beats the shit out of Mitsurigi and then Rock*


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Not a clue of what you just said....


----------



## Revan (May 13, 2007)

and you will never know WHAT i said,....*laughs evily and drags arm around*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 13, 2007)

uhh whats going on...

whateva!
*shapeshifts in a rhino*
I'M CHARGIN MAH LAZZARR


----------



## Dogma (May 13, 2007)

Announcement! All Hororko-suto members

The Battledome is temporarily closed. Do not post here until further notice! Unless you want to be banned.

If you want an explanation. Then check the meetings page.


----------



## Dogma (May 13, 2007)

I apolgize for the Double Post. 

But the Battledome is now open once again... If you've any wish to take on any fellow Horoko-suto member. Then you may once again.

(Keep the spamming to a minumum!)

~Hakanami the Knight (Black General of the Horoko-suto)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

thank you hakanami ^^ i want to fight cronos as soon as he gets online


----------



## spirishman (May 13, 2007)

I'm game for some fun


----------



## DarkFire (May 13, 2007)

i'll fight sum1, but uh if u want to fight me and if ur of a lower level i'll bring my power down a couple notches


----------



## spirishman (May 13, 2007)

uh...ok. I'm still not sure how all this works, but best way to learn is to go for it I guess


----------



## DarkFire (May 13, 2007)

well acutally i can't fight right now cause i have to upgrade to vista today and tmr, well look over some of the post before and learn from there


----------



## spirishman (May 13, 2007)

ok i kind of understand now, just start it off when you're ready


----------



## DarkFire (May 13, 2007)

u dun have to fight me, u can fight Hakanami or sum1 else cause i'm on a labtio rite now and i'm not good at typing one one

and edit: Hakanami, ther are 2 people on the Holocaust forum that are threatning to sew us, one i think is a person trying to shut us down (like Hidan-san or Energie) and another person who i believe is a child molester because he's trying to get people to go to prom with him


----------



## Dogma (May 13, 2007)

Announcement!

The newest RP is up (Hopefully in the right section) 

_ A Calamity of Colors: A Horoko-suto Rivalry_ 

-----

But don't worry about that so much right now. It's just there for later on. I suppose I could fight you if you want. Though for now, I'm going to refer to you as your Holocaust name, seeing as it's alot easier to remember.

That being said, It'll be a crash course for the moment. So I'll hold back considerably. Believe it or not, I'm of pretty high rank as well as Darkfire, that's why we can boast about winning. 
--------
*Sharply drops his own body temperature, while investing his hands into his pockets. Form changes..... (18 Kelvin internally)*



We'll fight on a normal area for the moment... So make your move when you feel ready.


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Well,Blue wants to fight me?I don't want to be rude so I accept....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

YAY! *grabs scyeth* "Xio prepare yourself for battle!" ^^ i probably won't win but i want to fight for fun. your move....


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Hmm finnaly... now what happened that made everything be all distroyed and stuff lol


----------



## spirishman (May 13, 2007)

I'm more of a storyline type rp kind of thing... but yeah i'll do my best
------------------------------------------
Markus felt a chill in the air, holding his arms in his hands in a vain attempt to warm them. His mask moved in and out as he breathed heavy, looking for the source of the temperature change. And then he saw him, Hakanami the Knight, a black general. Markus stood up, wiping the dust off from his rag like clothing. He felt out of place looking at the mans own outfit. Markus sighed as he slowly unsheathed his black katana, standing in the stance of the Suiō-ryū school's waving slicing technique. The man looked considerably stronger then him, but what else could he do then go for it. Markus gripped his blade and with all his might let loose a slice at the ground towards Hakanami, the ground splitting as a shockwave sped towards him.
------------------------
this any good?


----------



## Dogma (May 13, 2007)

I took care of "Said problem" Darkfire... I do not think they'll have a reason to trouble us any further.

As far as what happened to our stuff, the situation has been resolved, and we're back in business oncemore. Feel free to use the new RP/Battle area. As well as this one as you please. 

I'm not sure what happened to Markus, I said he could make the first move, but I suppose the fight never even started. Which is good I suppose. Edit:Nevermind lol.

All this Holocaust business is giving me a headache... Being a General is definately no easy job.


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

BlueX said:


> YAY! *grabs scyeth* "Xio prepare yourself for battle!" ^^ i probably won't win but i want to fight for fun. your move....



I won't hold back....
*Dark Energy Flows Widly Around Me*
Let's go!
*Dashes At You Blade Drawn*
Hyaa!
*Appears Behind Xio And Slashes And Disappears*


----------



## Dogma (May 13, 2007)

spirishman said:


> I'm more of a storyline type rp kind of thing... but yeah i'll do my best
> ------------------------------------------
> Markus felt a chill in the air, holding his arms in his hands in a vain attempt to warm them. His mask moved in and out as he breathed heavy, looking for the source of the temperature change. And then he saw him, Hakanami the Knight, a black general. Markus stood up, wiping the dust off from his rag like clothing. He felt out of place looking at the mans own outfit. Markus sighed as he slowly unsheathed his black katana, standing in the stance of the Suiō-ryū school's waving slicing technique. The man looked considerably stronger then him, but what else could he do then go for it. Markus gripped his blade and with all his might let loose a slice at the ground towards Hakanami, the ground splitting as a shockwave sped towards him.
> ------------------------
> this any good?



Oh? Finally. Another writer. Here I was thinking I was the only one who prefered this over the Asterisks...

----------
Hakanami grinned lowly, crouching low to the ground and springing backward with a long and powerful jump. Watching the ground below him split apart, keeping himself airborne long enough to create a cushion. A puffy cloud of white snow beneath him as he landed upon it. Staying free from harm.

"Hmph..."

He grumbled lowly. Bellowing from a powerful and deep sounding throat. His fingers pulled upon his Lance, aiming it towards the ground before rising to his feet. 

"If you like Waves... Allow me to assist."

He swung the mighty Lance one time. Sending a massive and icy wave of the white powder toward his opponent. Watching calmy for the next move.
-----------
This work as well? I'm a bit rusty myself.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Hakanime, how do i go about becoming a knight... and sence Vance is an asshole and got banned, can i be trained under your wing ^.^


----------



## spirishman (May 13, 2007)

Hey, I'm watching 28 days later so i can't stop imagining the area as like an abandoned city, if that's alright and all

and nah dude, i can't do that * * stuff, i love writing it out
------------
He saw the man evade his attack, and come back with his own. In an instant Markus sheathed his blade, deciding for the flight over fight, dove to the left, rolling on the ground and smashing into a an old brick wall. He lifted up, sinking his fingers into the mortar between the bricks, and threw himself on top of the wall, crouching as he made landed. Markus took his katana, holding the hilt with one hand and the blade with the other, and shaped it into a nodachi.
     Markus' legs tensed, his knuckles white from gripping the weapon, as he flew forward at Hakanami. Markus twisted the blade, deciding in mid flight to stab at his opponent rather then slash at him. Markus slammed down, not knowing if he made contact, but hoped he had.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

Cronos said:


> I won't hold back....
> *Dark Energy Flows Widly Around Me*
> Let's go!
> *Dashes At You Blade Drawn*
> ...



wtf! o.O *shoots dark balls of energy at cronos then teleports onto a pillar and then summons Xio once more* Xio-wtf
*teleports back down on the ground then xio charges at full speed and hits you with his fire guantlet then he shoots shadow fire balls at you* ........


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

whats a shadow fire ball?
thats an oxymoron... just like Golden Byakugan... Golden White Eyes?


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

BlueX said:


> wtf! o.O *shoots dark balls of energy at cronos then teleports onto a pillar and then summons Xio once more* Xio-wtf
> *teleports back down on the ground then xio charges at full speed and hits you with his fire guantlet then he shoots shadow fire balls at you* ........



*Coughs Up Little Blood,Dodges and leaps into the Air*
_SHADOW HAILSTORM JUTSU!_
*A Hailstorm of shadow balls rain down from every direction*


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Meh... 0.o, so can i get an answer.. BlueX and Hara


----------



## Dogma (May 13, 2007)

@Mizu: Umm... I'm working on it ^^; Sorry. And no... I don't do the apprentice thing. Sorry lol, you have to wait until I can think of a good idea.

Back to the fight....Seeing as we can't go around dodging hits all day.
-------------------
The Katana slammed down, smashing into the the side of The Knight's armor with a loud clang... A few drops of frozen blood, crusting on the sides of the blade. Hakanami grinned, eyes narrowing as he calmy took the sword out of his skin, with one hand. "Not bad...Not bad at all." he said, unaware of how much pain he should be in, due to frozen nerves. 

He grasped his own lance... Twirling it quickly in his hand before swinging it firmly, sending his opponent hurtling back with a quick crack at his ribs. His free hand calling the snow once again, this wave much more thin and faster. The wave shot out, following after Markus with a vengence. 
------------
It's only fair to animate getting hit, if a hit of seemingly equal value is also obtained, as well as makes sense.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

I want a fight... and how do i go about becoming a Knight?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

*Xio dodges but i get hit with some and i am bleeding then i take my scyeth then charge at you then slice you in the arm*


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

you cant make a certain hit.. BlueX...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

noface@ it is worth a shot


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Finnaly someone posts.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

...where is everyone?


----------



## spirishman (May 13, 2007)

True that
-----------
Markus' eyes grew wide under his paper bag as he watched Hakanami pull the blade out. He grew worried, confused, and most importantly he stopped paying attention. The cold waved of snow smashed against his chest. The wave hit harder then he had expected, being thrown back, skidding across the cracked concrete into a large pile of rubble. Markus lay there for a moment, a shell shock like experiencing having engulfed him. Markus hoisted himself up and dusted himself off, picking up his nodachi from his feet. 
     Markus returned the blade to it's original length and sheathed it. He cracked his neck and hands, deciding to switch it up. He stood with his two fists up, and then appeared in front of Hakanami. Markus lifted his leg, pivoting on his heel, and went to deliver a strong knee to hakanami's abdomen.
-------------
sorry, my computer gimped out


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

BlueX said:


> *Xio dodges but i get hit with some and i am bleeding then i take my scyeth then charge at you then slice you in the arm*



*Arm Bleeds*
It will take more than that to beat me...
*Slashes Scythe Away From Blue,Holds Blade To Neck*
Checkmate....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

ok you win....i give, i give.....


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

You give up too easily,*Brings Down Blade*
I could have thought of a dozen ways to have countered.
You have much work to do but,good fight....


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Cronos ill fight ya ^.^


----------



## Dogma (May 13, 2007)

Forgive me, here's where our difference in current power must be made real.
----------
Hakanami took the blow, coughing hoarsely as the wind was literally sucked out of his lungs... A pause in the Knights breathing... An eerie silence that seemed to chill even the sternest of warriors.

The moment ended abprut... The Lance of the Knight firmly finding it's way to the chest of The Mythical one. Hakanami laughed proudly before crouching low to the ground. Fully using his most prized possesions... His legs.

With a quick pivot, he turned at unimaginable speeds. Rapidly twirling his Lance much like a drill against his opponents body. The attack was merciless, sending both, high into the sky. Nearly breaching the heavens in a single bound. 

Then came back just as harshly, The Knight aiming Markus's body staight towards the ground. Frozen bits of frost enveloping themselves on the side of the polearm. Creating a shield of misty, spinning frost.

The two crashed into the ground with a frozen tremor... Snow masking the presence of both warriors.
-------------
Sorry if I overdid it, I may be smart, and Nice. but Hakanami the Knight is still a General, and your still at Pawn level. Fighting me right now is still a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

This sounds interesting...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

cronos@ that is because i am only a bishop.........man i suck at this *pouts*


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

BlueX said:


> cronos@ that is because i am only a bishop.........man i suck at this *pouts*



You just have to work on your strategizing skill,and carefully look over the options you have at hand...


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

FIGHT ME 0.0


----------



## Iruke (May 13, 2007)

(iruke looks at blueX) thats true (looks at cronos) we never finished our fight so lets begin (draws ice katanas)


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Sorry But I must go,see ya'll tomorrow...


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Iruke ill fight ya ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

bye cronos ^^


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

OK IF YOU PEOPLE ARE GOING TO POST AND LEAVE... then theres no point to you posting... because if someone has a question.. can you answer it SOON... no?!?!?!

Im in this thread almost all day every day... refreshing every 2.5 minutes.


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

Be quite, and ease down.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 13, 2007)

i just realized that holocaust is spelled wrong. way to flunk english


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Be quite? i thought it was quiet... also, your not hated by the holocaust... you just disobeyed an order.


Yea... the person who made this thread isnt to... smart?

lol jk.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

????? well anyways gnight everyone ^^


----------



## Iruke (May 13, 2007)

@blueX night  

@mizu:lets go mizu (pulls out two ice katanas)


----------



## Dogma (May 13, 2007)

I think Markus happend to d/c on me or something of that sort. 

Oh well... That gives me time to focus on other things.

By the way, y'all too don't forget to look at our new fanclub. It's got links to the newest things we have going on, including the battle between those of white alignment, and those of black.

It will also have information on how to move up in rank, either tonight or tomorrow night. So keep an eye out. It's in the general fanclub section, seeing as I don't have the link onhand.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

*melts Iruke's Katanas
*Pulls out own Katanas
"Your Ice abilies will not work on me..."


----------



## Vance (May 13, 2007)

You made ANOTHER FC?


----------



## Iruke (May 13, 2007)

(the katanas refrom and this time they can't be melted) i dont know your rank but ''frozen mirror slash jutsu'' (iruke slashes mizu seven times leaving seven blue slash marks on mizu) your move


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

*heals self...
"You dont realize I CONTROL WATER!"
*Ground Transformation: Waterfall Jutsu! (the ground turns into a river, leading into an endless trench in the ground...)


----------



## Iruke (May 13, 2007)

nice jutsu but mine is better (iruke touches the water and it freezes and then he slashes mizu 12 more times leaving a total of 19 blue slash marks)


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

"Ya know what, you piss me off..."
*Unfreezes water*
*takes the end of the water fall (the point were its flying off) and surrounds you in a a bubble trap
*stabs katana's threw the water


----------



## Iruke (May 13, 2007)

your not half bad (iruke's ice clone begins to brake and then brake the real iruke comes from behind and slashes him 12 more times leaveing a total of 31 blue slash marks) is that the best you got


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

*Traps your feet in the water, and begins to pull you underwater
*You are completely underwater...
*Underwater Pressure Jutsu, 2000 Miles!
*2000 Miles ocean pressure begins to compress your body.

"Trust me... i have alot more..."


----------



## Iruke (May 13, 2007)

''ice dome jutsu'' (iruke gets covered in a dome of ice while he waites for his inner demon to come out)


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

*Decreases temperature of the shield... it is weakened
*The pressure cracks the ice.
*water starts to flow in.


----------



## spirishman (May 13, 2007)

No i had to wash my car, and hey how can i go up in rank and what not?
-----------------
    The last thing Markus remembered was his knee hitting Hakanami chest, and not much after that. In the few moments that he blacked out, he knew his attack was not as nearly strong enough to do anything. As his back impacted with the ground, frost covering his body and a chill seeping through his skin down to his very core, he realized he was no match for the Knight. Markus slowly pulled off his mask, and opened his right eye, staring directly into Hakanami and grinned, "One of these days, I'll get stronger... and I'll find you again" Markus laid his head back and evaporated into nothing as he entered the world of void.
----------
That was a fun little encounter, now i just gotta get stronger so we can make it interesting


----------



## Iruke (May 13, 2007)

to late (iruke turns into a advanced form of his emon named kinyu  ha this is nothing (kinyu opens his arms and the water seporates)hmm...lets see what else you can do


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Hmgh... Another gay person with forms... Okay...

*Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu
*summons eight Water Clones
*Ice sniper no Jutsu (summons Ice Sniper)
*Ice Needle no Jutsu (summons ammo... POISONED)

"These needles are made to revert people into their normal form... i hope you dont get hit by them ^.^"

*all 9 of us fall underwater...
*Snipers begin to fire at you, while the real me creates 12 handsigns...
*Ground Transformation: Whirlpool JUTSU... (the ground changes from waterfall to a whirlpool thats 400mi long)

"Try escaping now... all the clones said at once..."


----------



## Dogma (May 13, 2007)

spirishman said:


> No i had to wash my car, and hey how can i go up in rank and what not?
> -----------------
> The last thing Markus remembered was his knee hitting Hakanami chest, and not much after that. In the few moments that he blacked out, he knew his attack was not as nearly strong enough to do anything. As his back impacted with the ground, frost covering his body and a chill seeping through his skin down to his very core, he realized he was no match for the Knight. Markus slowly pulled off his mask, and opened his right eye, staring directly into Hakanami and grinned, "One of these days, I'll get stronger... and I'll find you again" Markus laid his head back and evaporated into nothing as he entered the world of void.
> ----------
> That was a fun little encounter, now i just gotta get stronger so we can make it interesting



Aye, twas fun.

As far as getting ranked up, that's a question alot of the other members are cuious about as well...

I'm currently taking suggestions in the meetings thread. 

I'll read them after I get a bite to eat.


----------



## Iruke (May 13, 2007)

sorry got to go to bed night


----------



## DarkFire (May 13, 2007)

Hakanami we have already a rank up system, its in the meeting room of the website, i got it approved by arrixiam and for advancement of u markus, i can cut ur time because you don't use the ** stuff (unfortunatly i do because i don't like typing too much) but yea, be on for at least a week and i'll promote u or Hakanami will and guyz spam to a minuium plz (what u are doing now is good)


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

*hears rustleing in the bushes
*Dark evil force steals Mizu (cannot fight back because of loss of chakra)

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" Yelled Mizu.


----------



## DarkFire (May 13, 2007)

ok noface, you mind explaning to me why are u changing so much? lol, its not that bad but i like some reasons and a good hisotry on ur new guy,


----------



## Dogma (May 13, 2007)

itachifire said:


> Hakanami we have already a rank up system, its in the meeting room of the website, i got it approved by arrixiam and for advancement of u markus, i can cut ur time because you don't use the ** stuff (unfortunatly i do because i don't like typing too much) but yea, be on for at least a week and i'll promote u or Hakanami will and guyz spam to a minuium plz (what u are doing now is good)



I know, I know. But I want alittle bit more too it. It's kindof boring the way it is you know.

I agree on promoting Markus, as well as a few others up. the others will remain nameless at the moment though.

As far as Mizu is concerned, I already spoke to, Kage. Leave it be for the moment.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Not like you guys sent any help for me ><

*new history*
Mizu came from the Village hidden in the Mist, were he was trained under their Kage, learning only Taijutsu. At the age of 12 he was make Jonin and he and his 2 friends decided to leave the village. 

After they left the village they ventured everywere, and after 2 years of walking both friends died in a spike trap made by the Akatsuki to capture Naruto (don't ask, the Akatsuki got poor after Kazaku died). Mizu traveled on his own for 2 months untill he was found by the Horko-Suto, were he was took in and trained in Ninjutsu ways. 

After being in the Horko-Suto for 3 years Mizu was stolen by an unknown evil force and transformed into a monster that is Half Humanoid and Half Demon. Mizu returns to the Horoko-Suto 3 years after being stolen, but as a different name... Mizu no Kage.

^^new history... yea im sorry... but i cannot help being kidnapped... YOU GUYS SENT NO HELP ><^^

BTW: i changed my character mostly because im a warlock on World of Warcraft so i thought mine as well get used to it...


----------



## DarkFire (May 13, 2007)

naw i'm good with it, it just interested me, wanna test out ur new skills?


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Not atm

*still sore from when the darkness transformed me ><*

BTW my personallity is still good... not like that changed ^.^

Oh and for spelling Abducted wrong i did it on purpose to see if you would notice... and also i spelt it wrong because it would look funny inside a newspaper.

And i wanted to completely change my character like that BEFORE i became a KNIGHT so i wouldent have to start completely from start


----------



## spirishman (May 13, 2007)

well... cool then


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Ive also got a question, Haka.

So am i light or dark... i really dont care 

Ooh and i need a new avvy... anyone got a suggestion?

P.S. Spirish your character looks like boxman from Smosh (or a hobo o.O)


Cmon somone POST... i need to get another post in before i begin getting VERY bored.


----------



## spirishman (May 13, 2007)

haha i was going for hobo, figured why not try something different then the others.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Lol hobo robot?


----------



## Dogma (May 13, 2007)

Umm.... I'll let you stay at white status. And just look like an anti-hero with a good heart.

If you were a Knight before, then you can stay that way. If you weren't then win a fight and I'll move you on up.

As far as an Avatar, your on your own. I chose Akutabi Gamma from Zombie Powder, Because A. He's cool, and B. He resembles what I think Hak would look like. 

For the record, We're the Horoko-suto.... Mostly a group of drifters gathered to gain power and alot of things like that. If you get caught and are in a bad situation then there's a 50% chance your going to die >.>;. Lol, maybe if we were "The Alliance of Heroic OC's" then maybe we'd come to save you. 

Markus' char is pretty funny. Can fight fairly well, but would definately be the funniest.... Hmm....Rook, we've seen, should he get ranked up.


----------



## .Near (May 13, 2007)

Lol no i was a Pawn... anyway  i  won a fight before i changed o.O (Agenst Phantom)

(I HAVE HORRIBLE SPELLING... /hates language arts)

Lol @: The Alliance of Heroic OC's


----------



## spirishman (May 14, 2007)

Haha yeah I have a lot of great ideas for my character and his adventures, once I get a chance I'll type them up and what not. So I'm a rook now? Or I will be?


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

My question is how did a hobo get his hands on a Katana?


----------



## Dogma (May 14, 2007)

I'm going to go back into the FC, and edit everyone who is getting moved from Pawn to something else... It will be ready in the next 5-10 minutes.

I figure it's the least I can do before I go to sleep.


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Kewl... *goes to look for Horoko-Suto FC*


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Hmm, BlueX, How much betrayal can you give us? Joining the Anti-Holocaust FC. Wow.


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

uh like what Haka said, the only way i'll save you is if it i'm walking and i suddenly see u get kidnapped and i dont have anyhting to do, i'll save you, but don't take it as an offense, as you can see, u got more powerful

yea guyz i think wit all the harrsement towards blue she hates us
BTw that FC got trashed

goes updates the website later


----------



## spirishman (May 14, 2007)

You'll see, there's going to be plenty of tales to tell. It'll be quit jovial.


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Hmm itachi can you give me the like to the Holocaust FC... and btw BlueX is a betrayer... if you havent noticed?


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

Link removed there u go


----------



## Dogma (May 14, 2007)

I'm not sure just what the hell y'all are mumbling about with BlueX and all that. But whatever lol. 

Markus, I moved you up in rank, because you seem like a member with alot of potential. I'm keeping my eye on both you and Crow for awhile. 

I'll see the rest of y'all tomorrow, afternoon.


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Thanks 

Also, anyone (WITHOUT CHEAPASS FORMS) wanna fight me so i can become Knight?


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Wait Haka... if you havent left yet... but anyway... search for:

Anti-Holocaust FC


----------



## spirishman (May 14, 2007)

hey tomorrow, me and you, jawohl? i'mma go to sleep so just like... start it or something i don't know


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Hmm kewl thanks... and i didnt see it locked ^.O

Oh and by a suggestion for an avvi i ment what do you think would look like Kage?


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

oh well u can't make anti(flame) FCs here only anti pairings and fictional characters (anime, famous people) but not people in the forums and what do u have against forms kage?


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Hmm I have something agenst people that have forms that do nothing to thier phisical health or mental capabilities...

Such as RANDOM goes into RAGE form and gains 1000x chakra, 1000x speed, 1000x strength for 24 hours... and is also aloud to use <Insert uber 1337 ability here>.

It would be better as:

RANDOM goes into RAGE form (which limits the use of chakra and starts to eat away at mustles) and gains 100x speed and 100x strength for about 10 minutes...


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

uh well my forms are used to seal my powers, so when i reach my final, its the real me, kinda like going /50 for first, then /25 the next then /1 for the last


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

I know.. but i if you go into those other forms does anything BAD happen to you...?

if not its a totally overpowered ability... o.O


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

well not rly, but its used to seal my power so i dun overkill people like u kage, do u get the picture? its not overpowered, its basically slowlly showing the real me, only my final form and flare do i ever have rigged mvoes (flare has nothing negative, final does however)


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Hmm i have one form... and i over kill so the person is out of combat for awhile ^.^


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

yea my final is sumwhat like that, but its more on the insane side, beserk or w/e u want to call it


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Lol... okay (I bet your going for 2,000 posts right now) loll.... anyway any other Knights/Pawns wanna fight (if your ghosting in here ^.^)

(you havent changed my char on the website yet...)

Name: Mizu no Kage (Was Mizu) 
Codename: Kage the Blaze
Age: 20 
Height: 7' 1'' 
Weight: 178lbs 
Appearance:  See Sig
Blood type: No Blood 
Abilities: Cannot be poisoned, Controls Shadow/Fire (Morphing, Heating/Cooling, Changing size) 
Skills: 
Ninjutsu: Extremely Skilled 
Taijutsu: Extremely Skilled 
Genjutsu: None at all 

Huge Flame Kunai: Creates a Flame Kunai, Increases its size, and Freezes it) 
Ultra Sharp Shadow Katanas: Creates 2 Ultra Sharp Shadow Katanas, size can be increased/decreased 
Shadow Globe: Creates a sphere around the opponent(s) made of Shadow that is unbreakable, then fills with fire, Cooking the opponent alive 
Floating Fire Katanas: Summons 10 Fire Swords that attack the opponent(s), much like Orochimaru's. 
Summoning Jutsu: Fire Elemental: Summons huge fire elemental that has Lava fists and ultra strength. Can be used to Guard Mizu no Kage. 
Summoning Jutsu: Shadow Claymore: Summons a huge Shadow claymore that Mizu no Kage uses if the Katana's seem to be distroyed. 
Portal: Summon to Hell: Summons Mizu no Kage and Opponent(s) to Hell. 
Vance's sniping Technique 
Shadow Sniper Creation 
Shadow/Fire Bullet Creation 

Weakness: ***** (YOU SHALL NEVER KNOW)

Personality: Think Tobi. 

Brief History: Mizu came from the Village hidden in the Mist, were he was trained under their Kage, learning only Taijutsu. At the age of 12 he was make Jonin and he and his 2 friends decided to leave the village. 

After they left the village they ventured everywere, and after 2 years of walking both friends died in a spike trap made by the Akatsuki to capture Naruto (don't ask, the Akatsuki got poor after Kazaku died). Mizu traveled on his own for 2 months untill he was found by the Horko-Suto, were he was took in and trained in Ninjutsu ways. 

After being in the Horko-Suto for 3 years Mizu was stolen by an unknown evil force and transformed into a monster that is Half Humanoid and Half Demon. Mizu returns to the Horoko-Suto 3 years after being stolen, but as a different name... Mizu no Kage.


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

not rly going for any high post (i'm dun care if u have 1 post or a million) but uh and also what happened to ur ice/water skills?

ummm i'll do it tmr, since i'm working on my labtop rite now anyways


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Hmmm... oh i was transformed into a half-demon and all my water powers were stripped from me...


(Thats the downside to this... UNLIKE SOME PEOPLE -.-)


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

yea same here, final=no more fire, and i update the website cause i think u derserve an update


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Hmm my secret ending attack is going to be kept secret untill i absolutely need it..
(my ultimate attack also stops my fire abilities, but not my shadow.)


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

good, more of a balance to u, that's good thinking balance, but remember as you advance, more right to power

and i'm going to bed now, so cya tmr kage


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

I know that... (Wow i really should stop watching Ninja Warrior... a guy with a thong is on in it... EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW).

Anyway... there wasnt even one finished battle today :9


How did you get the old pic of me?


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

No Face said:


> Hmgh... Another gay person with forms... Okay...
> 
> *Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu
> *summons eight Water Clones
> ...



they can't touch me(kinyu teleports 9 times and the nine clones pop) now its your turn (kinyu teleports behind no face and slashes him 9 more times leaving a total of 40 blue marks) hmm...


----------



## Revan (May 14, 2007)

*walks in* Hrhmmm.....*performs 20 handseals* Kuchigore No Jutsu! (Transform) Post Transformation! *looks up* Duel?


----------



## Anjo (May 14, 2007)

.....................I'm bored.......


----------



## Revan (May 14, 2007)

we told you,we are not interesed in your nonsense


----------



## Anjo (May 14, 2007)

.....Screw you...(Reports thread)


----------



## Revan (May 14, 2007)

.........omg..


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

....ama chan why are you doing this  don't report my bro......


----------



## Omega (May 14, 2007)

Ok well anyway hey anyway, we got a new member called Crow the Typhoon. And he a 'bird type' also.


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Sorry dude im at school right now, and plus you lost by forfit...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

Giroro@ oh coolio ^^
new member@ WELCOME!  ^^ lol
noface@ who lost?


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Iruke lost because he gave up on default...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

Ama-chan said:


> .....Screw you...(Reports thread)



ok GTFO,why do you come here if your not going to participate?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

Giroro_Gunso said:


> HEY EVERYONE TODAY AT SCHOOL I DREW A HOLOCAUST BANNER (as well as working on Hakanami's pic) . NOW ALL I HAVE TO DO IS TO GET EVERYONES NAME SO I CAN PUT IT ON THERE!!!



why post this here?delete your post here and post it at the Horoko-Suto Hideout


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Umm that is related... ballisk.


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

i had to go to bed how did i forfit


----------



## Omega (May 14, 2007)

Thanx but I need a list of all our members so I can put it in there.


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Well... i win because joo left meh


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

i had to go if i could i would have stayed


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

No Face said:


> Umm that is related... ballisk.



sorry for off-topicness but is that a undead rogue in your avatar?I'm just wondering b/c i play WoW too.


----------



## Island in the Sun (May 14, 2007)

salncT.ahasiOhanNlaoyahY


----------



## Vance (May 14, 2007)

Asylum dupe account maybe?


----------



## Arrixam (May 14, 2007)

This was Leo's account.


----------



## Vance (May 14, 2007)

O RLY?

  Hmmm, a lil crazy, he should leave... now


----------



## Arrixam (May 14, 2007)

Vance said:


> O RLY?
> 
> Hmmm, a lil crazy, he should leave... now


 
he died!

...

O, just forget it


----------



## Vance (May 14, 2007)

I was talking about his bro, dude.


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

What the hell did he say?


----------



## salmonking2 (May 14, 2007)

grilled cheese samitch


----------



## Vance (May 14, 2007)

NVM slow people.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 14, 2007)

grilled cheese samiches are easy to make, and fast.


----------



## Vance (May 14, 2007)

I wanna flame the guy who says he will report the Holocaust...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

stop spamming..

anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

cronos lets fight


----------



## salmonking2 (May 14, 2007)

anyone wanna grilled cheese samich?


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

sure i'll take one


----------



## salmonking2 (May 14, 2007)

sorry i ran outa cheese. grilled lemming samich anyone?


----------



## Vance (May 14, 2007)

Lemming is a good fish, and stop spamming.


----------



## Omega (May 14, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> sorry i ran outa cheese. grilled lemming samich anyone?


That was random on soooo many levels...


----------



## Vance (May 14, 2007)

Stop spamming please.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

who wants to go 1on1?


----------



## shendaime (May 14, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> who wants to go 1on1?



i think i can try.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

^^lets go beeyatch

*Defensive stance*

you go first


----------



## shendaime (May 14, 2007)

becomes dark arai (look at sig). dark arai runs wildly at ballistik using claws. 

i think thats a good start


----------



## Omega (May 14, 2007)

This fight is going to be filled with PWNAGE!


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

Quick question:How do you get animated Gifs in your avatar?


----------



## Vance (May 14, 2007)

Answer: As long as they aren't too big for the file, just save picture, and then go to avatar selection, browse, and enter your pic. I hate this new avatar system, it sucks.


----------



## drackcove (May 14, 2007)

not to be rude but can anyone tell me what this thread is?


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

Iruke said:


> cronos lets fight



let's go cronos (pulls out ice katanas)


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

acutally:

Dark flies in with Hyonkai and stops Arai and Ballistik from fighting, I want to see what the Elementalist can do (sry for that but i haven't plyed the elementalist, i'll let you fight after this)


----------



## shendaime (May 14, 2007)

^itachifire:go ahead unless i can join the fight i can find another.


----------



## Omega (May 14, 2007)

drackcove said:


> not to be rude but can anyone tell me what this thread is?


Well this thread is a place where Holocaust members (NOT THE WWII THING SO MAKE ANY SMART TALK ABOUT TAT AND THERE WILL BE PROBLEMS....fair warning.) Come and fight other members to either to be recognized or to get promoted. If you still need your questions to be answered go to the first post.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

Shen dude said:


> becomes dark arai (look at sig). dark arai runs wildly at ballistik using claws.
> 
> i think thats a good start



Alrighty then
Earth style Jutsu 
*digs under ground*


----------



## shendaime (May 14, 2007)

^ actually itachi fire plans on fighting you k. i can find another fight 

anyone want to 1on1


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

i'll fight you


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

alright
*Battle Stance*
bring it


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

not you i ment arai


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

i know that.
im waiting for itachifire attack


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

oh..:amazed ok arai waiting for your move (iruke pulls out two ice katanas)


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

I'll let you your first move, because i'm of a higher rank


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

lol do not try to open hybrid mode on this thread, it buggs it o.O


----------



## Omega (May 14, 2007)

I need to fight, Im gonna get promoted soon and I need to try my new moves...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

itachifire said:


> I'll let you your first move, because i'm of a higher rank



*forms hand seal*
Fire Ball Jutsu!


----------



## shendaime (May 14, 2007)

Iruke said:


> oh..:amazed ok arai waiting for your move (iruke pulls out two ice katanas)



i'll start with what i did last time. dark arai runs wildly at iruke with claws


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

.......*is bored*


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

*yawn* seriously, more strategy to that

Dark yawns and uses his hands to deflect the fireball away in a 230* direction


----------



## Omega (May 14, 2007)

*need to fight....*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

itachifire said:


> *yawn* seriously, more strategy to that
> 
> Dark yawns and uses his hands to deflect the fireball away in a 230* direction



Lets try feral combat!
*Shapeshifts into Rhino*
*Charges full speed*


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

Shen dude said:


> i'll start with what i did last time. dark arai runs wildly at iruke with claws



hm...''frozen mirror slash jutsu'' you wanna run ok (iruke runs up to arai and slashes arai 12 times) there you go run now


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

........gg whos pic have u started on now?


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

Dark flies to the air, 

"lol, rhino's can't fly and they can certainly can't escape this"

Katon, 

Dark speeds behind the Rhino in an instant

Scorching Cage Jutsu

And sunrays turned into a fiery rope and it surrounded the rhino in a lion cage of fire, from side to side, and a covering, the beast was encased in a cage of fire


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

itachifire said:


> Dark flies to the air,
> 
> "lol, rhino's can't fly and they can certainly can't escape this"
> 
> ...



i know how to escape!
*transform back to human making the rope to wide*
*Throws shurkikens8


----------



## shendaime (May 14, 2007)

Iruke said:


> hm...''frozen mirror slash jutsu'' you wanna run ok (iruke runs up to arai and slashes arai 12 times) there you go run now



you want to mess. dark arai gets up only more angry. uses wings to fly into the air and dive bombs down slashing iruke. he flies back up and repeats it.


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Whats up with you people... are you guys seriously retarded... YOU CANNOT MAKE ALL YOUR HITS 100% ACCURITE, YOU MUST SAY "ATTEMPTS" or "Lunges" or something, not every attack will hit 100% of the time...


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

dark deflects all the shurkien (yep, this is possible because its onlu shukien) with his sword and uses:

Katon, Dragon Devour jutsu 

From Dark's mouth came a Dragon of Pure Fire, with the immense power of Dark he flew at 3/4 speed of Dark's Hyonaki and spiraled around Ball, once he reached the top, he prepared to drop down onto Ball and opened his mouth, ready to eat


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

This could be bad!

Earth-Style!
*Digs under ground*


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

smart move but not enuf

The dragon with the mind of its own follows the tunnels of Ball, transforming everything he passed into molten, hungry for his prey, he roars in a fit of rage and the earth rumbles and continues to his prey at now full speed (Hyonaki speed)

Dark on the other hand flies into the sky waiting for Ball


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

Shen dude said:


> you want to mess. dark arai gets up only more angry. uses wings to fly into the air and dive bombs down slashing iruke. he flies back up and repeats it.



(iruke coughs up blood) nice one ''kinyu release'' (iruke turns into kinyu) haha my turn (iruke teleports and slashes arai 12 more times) hmm...


----------



## shendaime (May 14, 2007)

Iruke said:


> (iruke coughs up blood) nice one ''kinyu release'' (iruke turns into kinyu) haha my turn (iruke teleports and slashes arai 12 more times) hmm...



dark arai gives up. becomes light arai. arai hides in forest. a few minutes later he comes back and attacks with sword


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

Damn you!
*pops us*
i gotta think quick before this thing eats me alive! i got a Idea
*Shapeshifts into a Dinosaur*
RAWR
*Swings tail*


----------



## Dogma (May 14, 2007)

No Face said:


> Whats up with you people... are you guys seriously retarded... YOU CANNOT MAKE ALL YOUR HITS 100% ACCURITE, YOU MUST SAY "ATTEMPTS" or "Lunges" or something, not every attack will hit 100% of the time...



Let me say about the hitting.

If we dodge attacks all day, then it will only be more and more time consuming. So the rules on hitting 100% have been altered slightly.

1. A hit may be taken for defensive purposes. If getting hit will cause a whole to open up in defense, then no attempt to dodge said hit, will be accepted.

2. A hit may land 100% of the time, as long as a hit of equal value is obtained. If you punch me in the face, then I can hit you back. That sortof ideal, to prevent cheapness.

3. A "Surekill" attack is highly accurate, and cannot miss. However, a logical way to get out of the attack is also accepted. If you have a poision that kills me in seconds, and never misses, then I can reply that my blood is frozen solid, so the poision is null. However, some slight/larger effects must still be seen. Otherwise, it's unfair.

4. Dodging all day, is a good way to have your match postponed. We're not all father time, y'know. In quicker situations, with the consent of both combatants, the level and strength of each hit can be determined by the opponent, and Vise Versa.

4, In simpler terms. Means that in a quick fight, I can write how badly I hurt you, but in the response following that, You can write about how badly you hurt me.

5. "Surekills" must be established two turns before being used... In example, I have a few ice moves that require time to get that way. "Absoulte Zero" in Jourgamand's form, takes a long period of time to buid up. It's different upon the situation, but it's the same idea.

Battledome or not, it's still a strategy warfare. We need to think ahead of each attack, otherwise, it will be nothing but boring fight after boring fight.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

ahhhhh! TO MUCH INFO *headache*


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

Yea i have Dragon Devour time to spiral and gets ready to eat, time for a person to dodge it, but eventually, if its not dispelled, its gonna get you

Dark Grunts as the dragon was slammed from one side to another and eventually dissappeared in a puff of smoke

"Dam it all, I didn't want it to come to this"

He raised his middle and index finger on his right hand and cried

"Yarek Nzuma (Demon's haven)" and (genjutsu is unavoidable but kaible, but u gotta escape first to kai)

The whole world of the dinosaur went dark and he was plunged to a pit of black
When he hit the floor with a THUD, he was distubed by demons of all sort
They came from everydirection of the Darkness and slowly but surely, ripped his body apart
Even though he swang his tail at each of them, they were all coming, they were all eating and slowly, his body was being devoured

(You have dinosaur brain so easy for me to cast you in Genjutsu and hard for you to get out good stragey no? geting u to animal then using animals weaknessess lol)


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Hakanami, im talking about when that new dude (forgot his name), he said he dives down and hits him... thats not accurite, that attack could be dodge by an easy sidestep even.

Also i know you cant dodge every attack, im saying when its REALLY EASY to dodge then you cannot say that you positivly hit the attack.

(i know in some cases it is 100% possible to hit, like if they are trapped or something)

^^^sounds like a druid transforming into bear form on World of Warcraft then a hunter casting tame beast on them. ^^^


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

yep but for really brute or primitve attacks can be dodge

high speed taijutsu of a a-xxx level sumtmes have a 100% accraucy

and genjutsu is 100% but easily kaible

ninjutsu-75% depending on it, it can vary a lot but mostly 75% depending if it has physical properties


----------



## Dogma (May 14, 2007)

If that's the case, then simply explain why you dodged.

*I dive down, and hit you with my fist*

In response:

*You fist misses, unable to hit me as I easily take a step to the side.

If more is added, Let's say something like this:

*Dives down from up above, landing and hitting you several times with my fist. I create a fire whip, wrap you up inside of it, and throw you several feet in the air.*

In response, should you choose to accept the hit.

*I grin a bit, taking a moment to examine the situation, before replying with an attack of my own. You take a hit to the chest, near where I was burnt on my own. I land and prepare for the next counter.*

Or

[That attack probably would not hit me, I have good enough speed to doge. Therefore, we'll begin right after you swung the whip to grab me. I'll take the punches for now.]

*I swiftly dodge the punches, but feel the crack of the whip on my back. In response, I dash forward. Cutting the distance between us down, before delivering a quick of my own.*

Good?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

hakanami@ wow bravo ^^


----------



## Dogma (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Blue  ...

By the Way, I wrote something for most of you. It came to me earlier today and I kinda liked it. Posted it right here too.

get a beatdown

I know I'm not exactly a master of Iambic pentameter, but I think it's good.


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Blue, let me ask you a question. How come you joined the Anti-Holocaust FC before it was shut down?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

i told energie not to add me to his list before it got shut down........I checked it out....and i wasn't sure if i wanted to stay in the holocaust.....


----------



## Dogma (May 14, 2007)

BlueX said:


> i told energie not to add me to his list before it got shut down........I checked it out....and i wasn't sure if i wanted to stay in the holocaust.....



I suppose that's good enough reason... 

I don't have any intentions of holding it against you for joining a group that's against us. Even if you did and it's still open, that wouldn't be fair.

Besides, much like everyone else yesterday, you were angry. It's all good, I suppose. I may not be Leader, but if I was in charge I still probably wouldn't hold something like this against you.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

hakanami@ thank you ^^ wanna be my freind?


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

BlueX, i was just wondering. Anyways anyone here play WoW?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

world of warcraft? nope not me......


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Lol im playing it right now while i talk on here... (Boring grinding... i should be readin the book for my book powerpoint ^.^)


----------



## Dogma (May 14, 2007)

Not sure what you mean? We're part of the same group, so doesn't that mean we'd be friends?  

No, I don't. I used to play FFXI, but left.

For the record, we should probably get a fight going sooner or later....Don't want to start up a spam line.


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Hmm, if i wasnt busy grinding right now i would ^.^


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

hey i'm not done my battle, ( i had tutor just right now) so ballist? u dodging/defending? or just taking the hit?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

i have to go to bed bye bye everyone ^^


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

yep cya!

And guyz if any of you are still there, wanna battle?


----------



## .Near (May 14, 2007)

Well, can someone talk ^.^


----------



## Revan (May 15, 2007)

*cough* hey everyone


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

Shen dude said:


> dark arai gives up. becomes light arai. arai hides in forest. a few minutes later he comes back and attacks with sword



nice (the kinyu he hits pops) but not nice enought (kinyu comes out the woods and slashes arai 7 times) i may be a pawn but i fight like a knight (no pun intended)


----------



## Revan (May 15, 2007)

*stands behind Iruke with sword pointed ready to slash*Hehehehe.....you sure you want to move?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 15, 2007)

No Face said:


> Hakanami, im talking about when that new dude (forgot his name), he said he dives down and hits him... thats not accurite, that attack could be dodge by an easy sidestep even.
> 
> Also i know you cant dodge every attack, im saying when its REALLY EASY to dodge then you cannot say that you positivly hit the attack.
> 
> ...



im a druid in WoW


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

.......*is bored*


----------



## .Near (May 15, 2007)

Hmm heroowww..

IM back ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

ello ^^ wassup?


----------



## .Near (May 15, 2007)

NM... just playing WoW until it gets excited in here ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

lol.....just saying, i was going to play WoW but my cuz told me it is a rip off *cough he works at best buy cough*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 15, 2007)

No Face said:


> NM... just playing WoW until it gets excited in here ^.^



what class?


----------



## shendaime (May 15, 2007)

Iruke said:


> nice (the kinyu he hits pops) but not nice enought (kinyu comes out the woods and slashes arai 7 times) i may be a pawn but i fight like a knight (no pun intended)



ha. the secound you stop your little sword dance arai unhenges and turns out to be a wolf the wolf is unsummoned. you hear arai laugh from in the forest. two new arai's appear one with giant ape arms. he pounds you with his giant arms. the other arai has eagle wings and flys high in the sky throwing shuriken at you.


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

Wassup everyone!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

hey GG ^^ notin much


----------



## Katonshadow (May 15, 2007)

*randomly comes in with millions of miniguns foating arund me, they shoot everyone and I go away happily*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

*gets hit 3 times* ahhhhhhh! *is bleeding now*


----------



## Katonshadow (May 15, 2007)

Ooh, so you're still alive eh?! *Comes back with rocket lauinchers floating around me instead now, I fire them all at BlueX and walk off* XD


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

*eye twiches* MINIGUNS!? HOLY CRAP IM MAD NOW...oh wait, no im not


----------



## Katonshadow (May 15, 2007)

Why are you amde, you wat some huh?! *Miniguns, rocket launchers and plasma rifles float around me and fire at Giroro* hehehe


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

X_X *Is dead right now*


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

*says in a silly british voice* Oh my flippin gawd!!! *teleports behind Katonshadow* Ello Govener.


----------



## Katonshadow (May 15, 2007)

I'm british so don't go dissing 'em or I'll kicck you in... MI'll do that anyway. *Teleports far away, any and every type of weapon you can think of float around me firing ar Giroro with deadly accuracy* There's but one word for this: "pwned" XD


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

*revives* IT'S A MIRICLE!!!!!!!  it's like a british greeting........kellogs reminds me of a british greetin like ello govna.....


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

*Hits me* Oh bloody hell!!!......*POOF* Man I love shadow clones...*Pops head out of a small portal* Yo! how it goin.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

lol, umm......katon your not a member of the holocaust.....do you wanna join?


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

DONT RUIN IT!!! IM HAVING FUN!!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

.............


----------



## Knightblood (May 15, 2007)

Okay, my turn. *pulls out a board sword and a samurai sword* *flash steps to Katon* AAHH *slashes at Katon*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

O_O DON'T HURT HIM HE MIGHT HAVE JOINED!!!!!


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

Dont interupt Knight blood FOR YOU SHALL FEEL MY WRATH!!! *pulls out an inflatable bat* TAKE THIS!!! *procedes to beet knight blood with it*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

O.O you guys are insane *leaves thread*


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

Yeaaah I get that alot....


----------



## Knightblood (May 15, 2007)

*uppercuts Giroro* Tang *kicks him up even higher* Soo *will backfliping , shin kicks him higher* Do *Tonado kicks him to the ground* Omite Regan! *sends Him flying to the ground*
Guys i have to go.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 15, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> *uppercuts Giroro* Tang *kicks him up even higher* Soo *will backfliping , shin kicks him higher* Do *Tonado kicks him to the ground* Omite Regan! *sends Him flying to the ground*
> Guys i have to go.



your attacks don't hit directly


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

Shen dude said:


> ha. the secound you stop your little sword dance arai unhenges and turns out to be a wolf the wolf is unsummoned. you hear arai laugh from in the forest. two new arai's appear one with giant ape arms. he pounds you with his giant arms. the other arai has eagle wings and flys high in the sky throwing shuriken at you.



(kinyu coughs up blood) ok time to finish this(kinyu slashes arai 20 more times) now ''frozen slash release'' (when the frozen slash mirror jutsu is used and the user of the jutsu take the total number of slashes to there heart) and you have 62 (arai coughs up blood) haha...ahh....i-i...may be in pain but i refuse to loose to a nature freak


----------



## shendaime (May 15, 2007)

Iruke said:


> (kinyu coughs up blood) ok time to finish this(kinyu slashes arai 20 more times) now ''frozen slash release'' (when the frozen slash mirror jutsu is used and the user of the jutsu take the total number of slashes to there heart) and you have 62 (arai coughs up blood) haha...ahh....i-i...may be in pain but i refuse to loose to a nature freak



the one you hit unhenges and becomes an ape and is un-summoned. the real arai attempts to summon another beast but chakra exhaustion hit him like a ton of bricks. good fight. 

and i am no nature freak i am more like a........ WILD ANIMAL.


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

thx did i win


----------



## HK-47 (May 15, 2007)

Katonshadow said:


> Ooh, so you're still alive eh?! *Comes back with rocket lauinchers floating around me instead now, I fire them all at BlueX and walk off* XD



That's my wife your fuckin' with.You wanna go bitch?


----------



## shendaime (May 15, 2007)

Iruke said:


> thx did i win



yeah i couldn't think what else to do.


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

oh ok good (kinyu turns back into iruke and passes out from the battle but strugles to get up)c-cronos is my god brother and blueX is my god sister mess with either one you will have to deal with m-me


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

Cronos said:


> That's my wife your fuckin' with.You wanna go bitch?


No need Cronos....I beat him to death with an Inflatable bat while speaking with a british voice.


----------



## HK-47 (May 15, 2007)

Heheh...British....Heheh..


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

is it that funny? All I said was "ello Govna" and "Bloody hell!"....oh wait it is funny...


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

''healing jutsu''(iruke is fully healed) lets go cronos (iruke pulls out two ice katanas)


----------



## HK-47 (May 15, 2007)

*Draws Zatoichi*
It would be only fair to let you make the first move...


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

sice your good ''frozen byakugan'' and ''frozen mirror slash jutsu'' ok then (iruke teleports behind cronos and slashes him 10 times)


----------



## shendaime (May 15, 2007)

this going to be a good fight. i am cheering iruke on i guess


----------



## HK-47 (May 15, 2007)

*Jumps Away*
Ha!
*Focus's Dark Energy Into Blade,Swipes Blade Releasing Energy Coming Toward You*
Hya!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

Cronos said:


> Heheh...British....Heheh..



yeah it goes like this.....
Kellogs reminds me of a british greeting, like ello govena, becuase kellogs has ello in the middle of it........


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

Can I get in on this fight I want to be on team Cronos


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

(cuts through it) what do you think this byakugan is for (iruke teleports behind cronos and slashes him 10 times and this time they hit) here take this as a new level of power  there now its even


----------



## .Near (May 15, 2007)

ITS OVER NINE THOUSAND!
 lol... *updates sig*

anyways whos fightin again?


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

yeah So can I be on Cronos's team


----------



## HK-47 (May 15, 2007)

Iruke your hits don't always hit.


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

i know why do you think they missed last never mind (iruke attempts to hit cronos another ten times but cronos doges them) crap hold still


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

Hmm I need to fight...anyone?


----------



## Dogma (May 15, 2007)

I suppose I can take you on... Not much else to do at the moment. 

You go ahead and pick the terms and rules.


----------



## HK-47 (May 15, 2007)

Iruke said:


> i know why do you think they missed last never mind (iruke attempts to hit cronos another ten times but cronos doges them) crap hold still



*Dodges,Dashes Toward him slashes,blades lock now pushing at each other with equalled strength*
You are my friend,but I will not let you win...


----------



## .Near (May 15, 2007)

how are you fighting something that doesnt exist?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

*Cheers for Iruke and Cronos* OOOOOO! tough battle......


----------



## HK-47 (May 15, 2007)

We have to start these fights earlier cause now I gotta go...


----------



## .Near (May 15, 2007)

I "would" take over ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

..............i am so bored, well anyways i have to go to bed, bye bye


----------



## .Near (May 15, 2007)

everyone left me /cry


----------



## Dogma (May 15, 2007)

I'm still here, though I'm working on a pretty cool project.


----------



## Yasashiku (May 15, 2007)

Kira the Dark walks in slowly, taking light easy steps in the darkness behind you all, and speaking with a low mellow voice.  "Hello everyone...... my blades are thirsty....."  A screech of steel is then heard, and two blades appear from the darkness both opposite in contrast.  "Who dares to challenge me and my katana's of both good and evil?"  With this, Kira moves out of the darkness, revealing his blonde hair and menacing eyes.


----------



## Dogma (May 15, 2007)

Lol, you always seem to pop up at the most odd of moments.

However, if you want to fight I suppose I could fight you. I'll even let you team up with Kage. It's been awhile since I got a chance to really flex out in my new powers. You two would be a good fight.


----------



## .Near (May 15, 2007)

*in cartman voice* cmoooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Yasashiku (May 15, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Lol, you always seem to pop up at the most odd of moments.
> 
> However, if you want to fight I suppose I could fight you. I'll even let you team up with Kage. It's been awhile since I got a chance to really flex out in my new powers. You two would be a good fight.



Kira smirks with a shadow dancing across his face.  "Two versus one?" Kira leans back his head and laughs, making his blades shake in his clenched fists.  "It would be 4 versus one, for my blades are also fighters.... possesing their own secret abilities and powers...." Kira begins to step into the light more.  "I could take you easily....."


----------



## .Near (May 15, 2007)

Are you saying im weak... Kira...


----------



## Yasashiku (May 15, 2007)

No Face said:


> Are you saying im weak... Kira...



Smirks, and raises Light his heaven blade.  "I'm not saying you're weak, but I'm not saying you're strong enough to withstand these blades, for the crafter of them are two brothers same of kin, but of complete opposite alliances.  Satan crafted Kasa, the Kage blade and God crafted Light, the heaven blade."  Kira examines them like a new father would happily examine his new born child.


----------



## Dogma (May 15, 2007)

I burst with laughter, proudly showing my teeth to your face. In front of your blonde hair and so called "Blades." 

"I was intending to use something else on you two... But I suppose cutting loose and using my more powerful of helms would be good enough. Your blades this, your blades that. A blade does you no good if you can't use it with a greater skill then your opponent."

I grin, tapping the side of my helment, changing forms right in front of you. A bitter cold envelops us both in an instant. Where you shiver, I grin. 
​
"Where you have your swords... I have my 'trophies.' My signs that I've felled a beast far greater then what you know. Just the gall of that statement is enough to get me riled. Whether or not you get help from Kage means nothing now. Because I'm going to wring those blades from your hand, smash them into pieces, freeze them to the core, and then calmly put them back. Just so the three of you won't be lonely."

I raise my Lance, Using both Nidhogg's helm and Fang. "Make your move"
-------

I happen to like this new style of RPing... For the record, whenever I use Nidhogg, I happen to turn into an ass. It's alittle twist I added to make things more interesting. Just like Jourgamand keeps me balanced, and Tiamet keeps me silent.


----------



## Yasashiku (May 15, 2007)

My grin fades to a frown, quickly snapping my left wrist I turn Kasa to face down towards the ground, and quickly slam his head into the hard ground, making a sickening cracking noise that is followed by a sicking scream.  You feel a slight discomftort inside your head as you hear words before you see complete darkness.  "The soundwaves from my blades are increased by the echo inside your head thanks to your so called "trophy" (Speed of sound 340 meters per. second x2 for echo)  You will be blind for 8 seconds......" With this, I dissapear in a black shadowy flame which carries me 50 feet back behind you.


----------



## Knightblood (May 15, 2007)

Hey,ANBU, would you like to fight me?


----------



## Dogma (May 15, 2007)

[For the record, I don't see how wearing a helm on my head amplifies the soundwaves. In fact, one would think it'd be more an insulator than anything else.]
---
My hands cross, the ground around me freezing as the temperature of my body drops even lower. Our arena quickly becoming much like a rink of Dry-ice. The grin on my face does not leave. Not turning to look at you.

"A nice trick, I suppose. But I will say this. I didn't reach General rank of our organization by just being good with words, and battle strategies.... I don't need my eyes to beat you, because no matter how fast your moving, I'll know. Your speed may elude vision, but your body temperature gives you away. Things like that can never be hidden."

A forest Of serpent like, Icy spikes errupt from behind me. Some forming sharply behind me, as the others jettison outward, heading towards you with a berzerk fury. Remnants of the icy serpent Nidhogg present, as each hiss through the air.


----------



## Yasashiku (May 15, 2007)

A sudden look of terror streaks across my face, barely listening to your words as I see a flury of crystals rampaging my way, I quickly slam my Light blade into the ground, trying not to make any sound as I teleport in a flash of Light as I use the illusion of being hit by the crystals a get away plan.  Now hovering 80 feet in the air on a see through yellow disc, having used one of my 3 time only rule for both blades, I begin to channel chakra through my Light blade, letting Kasa sit uselessly aside for now as my Light blade begins to glow with dangergouse energy.  Now talking to myself, I plan out my next move.  "You overlooked this one, you are most likely only able to sense my tempature from a short distance.  Your tempature effects will also be delayed since I am in the air, and heat rises and cold tempatures stay at ground level..... now all I have to do is channel up enough energy, and nail you good!" A wicked grin is once again on my face as the blade begins to slowly channel more and more energy.


----------



## Dogma (May 15, 2007)

[Clever... Your probably the first person to figure this  out. However...]

-----

"Hmph...." I scoff to myself. Leaning my neck upward, to point my mouth towards the sky. "You should realise, that by freezing the ring, I can feel your presence anywhere at ground level... But seeing as your not present anymore, it doesn't take a brain surgeon to tell where you went."

I gather the air in my lungs, gulping as much oxygen as possible till my cheecks puff outward. Nidhogg's skull glows once before I exhale sharply... 

_Nidhogg's Screech!_

Is all that is heard, the waves of sound sharply, and rapidly travelling to you, Cold enough to freeze the water particles in the air, creating sharpened waves to combat your techniqe...

---------

For the record, I figure that with that attack your using, you can't exactly move around, and Screech like that is strong enough to expand throughout the entire sky. The Waves are much like sharpened rings, though not too dangerous it can still cut through a mutlitiude of things.

It's up to you what you do next, but one of us has to get hit soon. Not like we have all day to fight.


----------



## Yasashiku (May 15, 2007)

Looking down, I see a large whirlwind of cold air sweep at me, seeing there is no way out except to use Kasa to teleport back down, which would start this all over again, I allow my Light blade to channel off all of it's heat energy, making a large fiery blast of yellow blaze down upon your attack.  Now, the elemental war between these two powers will battle.... who will win?  Who knows..... Kira now begins to stir up something upon his yellow disc, what could it be?  A glint of yellow steel is seen through the fury of both of our attacks and a vibrant glow is now seen beginning to channel up in the sky behind my previous blast.


----------



## .Near (May 15, 2007)

lol, had to restart comp... whats going on!?!??! eek!


----------



## Dogma (May 15, 2007)

Due to lack of time, and patience. I'm going to have to bring this match to a more hasty conclusion. Too bad though...It probably would have been fun had I more time.
--------

"It's time I show you the difference between an annoyed General... and a Knight much like yourself. Though this will probably hurt me more then I had wished....I suppose that much is at least notable."

I crouch lower to the ground, legs preparing for the inevitable spring. The true purpose of freezing the ring becomes more clear then ever before. A slight shift, a shockwave?  My lance slides over the top of the ground once, glowing brightly in response.

_Nidhogg: Ice Serpent's Fangs!_

The Ice ruptures, over a dozen of large Dragon-like pillars of Ice begin to rise from the ground... Screaming loudly into the sky as they find their target. Their bodies spinning rapidly, coating the ring with dry Ice. They pounce into action, coming in almost endless supply from the ground. 

"YA-HA!" 

I shout with glee, blasting off the ground with a jump and a pivot. Rising into the skies behind me. Forming an identical dragon-like form on the tip of my Lance. Spinning rapidly much like my creations... The entire area is surrounded with Ice... And with over two dozen Dragons coming towards you... There's no where to run.

-----------

Sorry, but this is an example of a "Surekill" a move that has to be established long before you use it. I knew I'd run out of time, and I've seen you fight before so I figured I'd have enough time between us, without having the Ice ring negated.

So technically, you were a guinea pig for this, and there's really no way of getting out of it. And though you  may say "I have move X or counter X" it doesn't matter..

We're trying to make the battledome a much more strategral, and witty kind of area. Where the strongest jutsu, or technique doesn't always prevail. Even if you did escape, there's no way you'd escape with the ability to counter. Not fairly at least.

You had several turns to try and negate the ice ring, but you chose to do none of the sort. And though I know you were planning something with the way Kasa was moving, there's not enough time to work that entire thing out. Plus my "Surekill" was ready before.

This was a guinea pig fight, we'll fight for real at another time, but for the moment, none of us will claim a victory.

Props to anyone who knows where I got "YA-HA" from. lol.


----------



## Yasashiku (May 15, 2007)

A grin arises on my face, the glint of steel growing brighter as a large beacon of light surrounds me, blinding you and somewhat melting the ice but barely still.  The light clears, and floating in the area you used to be on the ground, within a slight a crack is Kira, panting from his last bit of chakra spell.  "Light has the ability to teleport me to safety, and heal me..... but I am unable to do anymore damage...... you win this round."  Now feinting on the ground, I retire from battle.

------------

Lack of time as well, bye guys nice fight!


----------



## .Near (May 15, 2007)

Haka = Hacker -.-


----------



## Dogma (May 15, 2007)

I think your just jealous, cause I'm pretty dangerous without having a bunch of elements or alterations. --;

I've got three forms, each with serious advantages, and disdavantages. Only about a handful of different skills, and alot of side-effects to the more powerful techniqes.

I mean, yes I could get alittle cheap from time to time, but how am I a hacker?


----------



## .Near (May 15, 2007)

Your just a hacker... its proven -.- lol


IVE ONLY GOT 2 ELEMENTS ><... wtf is with 24+ ice dragons coming from all directions and instantly killing you o.O



FUCKING HACKER ><

*prepairs for huge long speach*


----------



## Dogma (May 15, 2007)

"Surekill" lol. It's an attack that surely kills you. Thus the name.

I'm sure you all have incredibly powerful moves that are practically designed to kill on hit. If you establish it long before the attack, then you can use it. It's a trump card so to speak. 

I mean, sure there's some cheapness behind it, but it's designed so that whomever can get the edge out first can possibly win. With an idea like this, a Pawn could take down someone like Arrixam if they can plant their trump card, and wait enough turns.

For the record, I said it's a guinea pig fight. The no one won. He escaped, and was fine, but was too tired to attack. I would have been exhausted had I tried to fight, and probably lost a turn after that. You get it?

Jeez, if you like the "Jutsu War" style of fighting then we can stick with it. I'm just trying some new ideas so it's more in depth and more fun. And that takes awhile.

Edit: The part about the speech was pretty rude... If your going to state something like that, then you should  be prepared to hear whatever comes in return. Otherwise it's just flat out disrespectful.


----------



## .Near (May 15, 2007)

Hmm I dont see whats wrong with that statement...?


Atleast i read it -.-


----------



## spirishman (May 15, 2007)

anyone want to go a round with me?


----------



## Dogma (May 15, 2007)

Look, I'm not saying that there's no a possibility. But I wouldn't call myself a hacker, no even think that I am one. The last fight is definately, close. But it's only one fight.

However, if your still going to stick by that allegation, then by all means go for it. And in response just don't fight me. 

Afterall, wouldn't want me to "Hack" on you.

Edit: @Markus

Nah... I'm getting a bit annoyed, and I'm tired. If anything, maybe you and Kage should fight.


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Hey OI! Signing me up for a fight like that ><


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

Ya-ha? from bleach?
lol hakanami, 3 of the holocaust members (me, arrxiam, and arrxiam) have a surekill once we enter a form, ...but we're only allowed to use it against each other, do ya think that's fair?


----------



## Katonshadow (May 16, 2007)

I'll join ^^, now for over matters at hand. 

I look at Chronos. "Bring it on." I cup my hands to my side and a small orb of blue energy can barely be seen. "Ka-" It grows slightly and it gives a noticeable light inside my cupped hands. "-Me-" It grows once more,, now being half the size of my cupped hands. "-Ha-" A lbarely visible red aura flares around me asI charge up my move. "-Me-" The ball grows to the correct size. My aura becomes a dark red and is easily seen."-HA!!" I thrust my hands forward and a blue beam of energy speeds towards him.

"Don't challenge me next time." I say with my hands still thruist out. Flame throwers, swords, bazookas and AK-47s float and begin attacking him from behind.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

*Appears behind Katon*
"Hmm, I was waiting for the right moment to strike either “Hakanami the Knight” or “Kira the Dark”, but now that they both aren’t even a mere challenge. 
You will have to do for now!

*Points finger in the tail of the beam that is directed at Chronos*
“Shame, it looked so powerful. heh”
*with a grin on my face the powerful blue beam turned to ice and fell to the ground shattering*
And like that I disappear again


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 16, 2007)

hey guys how do i start fighting? do i need to join something or something or what do i do to begin


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

go here
Hinata is back

all questions will be answered


----------



## Knightblood (May 16, 2007)

anyone who wants to fight me?


----------



## Katonshadow (May 16, 2007)

I smirk as my beam falls to the floor, This would be no problerm at all. I go through 3 hand seals. "Ox, hare, tiger." I mutter to myself as I finish them. " Doku no yaiba (Blade of poison)!"A murky green cone with an extremely pointy end spirals around my right hand. "Ready or not, here I come!" 

I appear behind KingofKings and attempt to stab him, he could jmp forqard to avoid it and would end uyp on the ice, resulting in him more than likely slipping up, he could jump to either side and nothign would happen though.


----------



## Revan (May 16, 2007)

*stands behind Katonshadow* Dont move or you will have a large scar on your back *pokes Katonshadow with tip of sword*


----------



## Katonshadow (May 16, 2007)

I smirk as the tip[ of the blad makes contact with a log. "Logs can't move baka!" I yell before appearing behin Revan and attempting to stab him wuith the doku no yaiba.


----------



## Revan (May 16, 2007)

*explodes and reapears* Dont think of doing that again..i am a fog master *grabs 2 blades and transformes into Warrior Form*


----------



## Katonshadow (May 16, 2007)

Smirking, I make anothee doku no yaiba in my other hand. "You're not the only one who can wield 2 swords!"I yell as I begin to charge, s I get half way to him I vanish and apeear right before him, going with a verticle slash with both blades.


----------



## Revan (May 16, 2007)

*explodes and reapears* Fog Explosion *fog comes out of body* Suiton Baku Suishouha!


----------



## Katonshadow (May 16, 2007)

I smirk as fog emerges from my opponents body, this would be easy. I run from more hand seals. "Raiton: tajuu Rai Bunshin no jutsu!" Lightning rains from the sky and many clones of me with lightning pulsing around them appear from the centre of each bolt of lightning.

They form a doku no yaiba and we all charge, except me, I stay behind forming more seals. "Suiton: suiryuudan no jutsu!" A huge water dragon charges Revan at a decent speed.


----------



## Revan (May 16, 2007)

*spits out a massive wave of water* this is the one Kisame thaught me! *grabs Katana's and transforms into mutant form* Suiton Suiryuudan no Jutsu! *creates a water dragon too*Ahh...my trusted water dragon!


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Unless you guys are in a water area no way theres fog ><


----------



## Katonshadow (May 16, 2007)

The dragons collide and neautralise each other. "Ninpou: Shuriken Kage Bunshin no justu!" I announce aftyer throwing some suriken and making hand seals, the shuriken quickly turn from 3 shuriken to 300 shuriken. "I'm not done!" I begin going through seals once again. This guy was as good as toast.

"Fuuton: kazeryuu endan!" A dragon made purely of wind elemental chakra races along some ninja wire attached to one of the origjinal shuriken.


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

hello??!?!


----------



## Omega (May 16, 2007)

Ok you know what YOU TWO STOP NOW!!! *Makes hand signs* *KATON:RYUUKA NO JUTSU!!! **Fire dragon engulfs both of them*


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

Revan1420 said:


> *spits out a massive wave of water* this is the one Kisame thaught me! *grabs Katana's and transforms into mutant form* Suiton Suiryuudan no Jutsu! *creates a water dragon too*Ahh...my trusted water dragon!



wtf, how the hell did u learn from kisame? Haka killed him and i killed itachi! WTF?


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Hey phantom... less time fighting more time DRAWING lol jkjk...


----------



## Omega (May 16, 2007)

Whhaaaaaa Now I feel like the people who work at E.A Sports. Which are pretty much like slaves.


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Lol ^.^ WORK! jkjk


----------



## Omega (May 16, 2007)

IM WORKIN GOD DAMNIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Hmmm nothing to do


----------



## Dogma (May 16, 2007)

"YA-HA" is from Hiruma (Eyeshield 21, football anime)

Katon, you've got to fill out an application before you can up and battle with us. Besides, it's kinda unfair to be able to fight without having a scale of power. We don't know what you can do, so is it not possible for you to simply fabricate your strengths for the situation.

Not saying your doing that, but it's still possible. 

Anyways, to join us you've got to fill out just a tiny application first. PM me or Itachifire the following:

Name: 
Abilities:
Weakness:
Personality:
Skills:
Preffered Aligment:

After that, it's a quick lookthrough, a possible edit here or there. And then it's right into assigning a codename, rank, and alignment, and then your free to do as you please.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

*pops in* hello everybody ^^ what did i miss?


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Not much ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

ok, so wassup?


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Nothing really.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

ahhh, me neither......


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlRSkESCfIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

.....i love three days grace........


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

watch the rest -.-


----------



## materpillar (May 16, 2007)

i will soon be able to pwn you all!!! MUAHAHAHAHAAHA (by soon i mean probably about 6-7 years)

PS some one want to fight? i'd prefer in the other site so i dont have to search for posts though lots of pages cause i can't stay on long


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Well as for your sig caterpiller man, pokemon is kinda childish.
(6th graders at our school play it, EVEN THATS TOO OLD)

Oh WB hacker xD!

lol jk we love you.

anyways... 

chicken?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

*no comment, pulls out DS*


----------



## Dogma (May 16, 2007)

Pokemon is a classic lol. Back when I was younger if you didn't have it, you were immediately lame. I don't play it anymore myself, but it is fun to go ahead and get that nostalgia back.

Anyways, Kage. This is Mater. Another one of our new members, who could use a fight or two. Seeing as all you normally do is bring up random things, and fight occasionally. Why don't you try fighting him? I'm not in the mood to get in a battle myself.

Edit: How's it going Kage/Mizu.

The only member of the Hororko-suto to become an apprentice, to get kidnapped, ignored, and tempered to a whole new element. 

I wonder if "The Blaze" is too powerful a nickname?

.....

 Right back at you.


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

*sigh*

but phantom wont finish my pickture! lol

Fine.... i guess.... even though i havent been able to think up strats lately.. (DAMN SCHOOL)


----------



## materpillar (May 16, 2007)

someone MUST FALL TO MY BLADE!!!!

nevermind time for sleep *goes to bed*


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

lol i think of stragies during school. only when i don
t NEEd to pay attention, i'll fight sum1, any1 wanna go?


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

IM FIGHTIN CATAPILER MAN !


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

hmmmm, so he's gone to sleep eh? wanna go then kage?


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

*In cartman voice* But ima get pwneeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## materpillar (May 16, 2007)

actually one more post i was struck by brilliance
-as for pokemon it is less that i like it and more that the caterpillars in it are really cute *i have a massive soft spot for caterpillars*

updated mine people on the other website check it out if you will !!! 
tomorrow some shall taste my blade

*resumes sleep*


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

im up for a battle
*appears in the middle of the arena and changes the temp to -15 below zero(
"now i have the upper hand"


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

lol i was going to use a catapiller as a hostage ^.^


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

uh do ur best, dsn matter if you get pwned, its not really about the winning , but the fun eh? besides u'll get more xp and closer to the next rank


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

*warms up the arena*
"god damnit, wait till he accepts, fucking freezing me"

lol ill accept, just so i can get closer to elite...

I AM NOT FUCKING FILLING OUT A 1 FUCKING PAGE FANFIC ON WHY I SHOULD BE ELITE!


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

"yea lol warming up, 1st lesson-" Dark said and had already passed Kage.

"Fire always love me" he whispered and immediatly following that a a trail of flame crossed its path and was heading for Kage


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

a smerk on my face as i raise my arms to the sky
"this well teach u to mess with the temp"
clouds start rolling in there big and black


----------



## Dogma (May 16, 2007)

Both of you, stop fighting for the moment....

Dark or Kage. I'd like one of the two of you to fight KingofKings. 

Unlike the two of you, he hasn't had a good chance to test his abilities. And seeing as he's a fellow ice user, I'd like to see what he can do beforehand. Y'all save your fight for some other time.


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

*annoyed*

"ILL TEACH YOU TO MAKE IT FUCKING COLD"
*runs behind Jack, at the speed were it seems everything is slo-mo for me*

*Wraps Jack in my whip*


----------



## shendaime (May 16, 2007)

i can take kingofkings45. i want to try out my new character as well.


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

MINE!
>.<...


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

sure, for some reason i can't read the thread properly so i can't see whos viewing it, yep i can test this new ice user's skills, i'll go light though...

Peforms several handseals and graps hand.
Suckiho Yogan! He cried.
There, can't go past blue, and restriced some elemental moves


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

*turns the whip to ice*
ull have to do better than that
*rain starts to fall from the cloudy sky*


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Augh... i ... said... mine... ><


----------



## Dogma (May 16, 2007)

Kage vs. Jack

Darkfire vs. Shippo.

That way the both of you can be looked at it.


----------



## Omega (May 16, 2007)

Wait I want to fight King of kings.......


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

its okay kage, i'll take him, you prepare and see what you can to counter me later,

alrtie bring it on from anywhere king


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

No... Mine.... >< 

AND PHANTOM YOU NEED TO WORK ON THAT PICKTURE!(you know im giving you a hard time ^.^)


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

*another me appears behind Kage*
"sup?"
*grabs his legs*
while the other me still standing in the center with hands raised
*rain beocmes a bit heaver



EDIT:
i cant take u all on.... so i pic kage
perfect fire vs weather/ice


----------



## Omega (May 16, 2007)

DAMN YOU!!! ILL FRIGGIN DO YOUR PIC AT SCHOOL LIKE I DO WID EVERYONE!!! Besides that hair of your may be a little delay...SO I gotta do yours and BlueX and Cronos....damn


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

*suddenly, Kage poofs away, only to teleport under the shade of a tree*
*Kage bunshin no Jutsu! - 8 clones appear*
*Fires 12 poisoned shadow bullets at the Jack casting the jutsu*
*suddenly, all the clones dissapear into the darkness of the trees*


----------



## Dogma (May 16, 2007)

Well, you said you wanted a fight, here's a bunch of them. 

Leave Kage to fight him... They're closer to eachother in terms of power anyhow.

You can go ahead and fight someone else for the moment. I just need to see alot of good fights, is all.


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

shippo? is it arai?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

a lighting bolt crashes down in between the bullets and me, i smerk
the clone jack runis in the direction of the tree
while running he creats an ice blade


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

*watches fight* .........


----------



## Anjo (May 16, 2007)

HIII BLUE!


----------



## Omega (May 16, 2007)

You guys have fun CAUSE ILL BE IN SCHOOL TOMMOROW FULFILLING EVERYONE'S ART REQUEST SO DON'T ASK AGAIN! 4 people want me to draw them...so dont complain...Thats right no face im talking to you and your whining self. ILL GET THEM DONE DAMNIT!!!


----------



## shendaime (May 16, 2007)

it's shippo now. so i should start the fight i think. shippo makes some seals and yells 

Doton: buru 

and bull made of earth is created and it runs straight at you.


----------



## Omega (May 16, 2007)

Oh I forgot to say, If you want to see by best work yet look at Hakanami's 2nd sig pic.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

giroro@ O_o sorry
ama@ YAY SISSY!


----------



## Anjo (May 16, 2007)

xDDDDDD*Hugglez*


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

*Increases temperature around the area, melting the clones blade*
*Uses the aiming style that Vance tought, firing a shadow ball at the clone. Hopefully distroying it*
*Uses the shadow caused by the clouds to teleport behind the caster, and lunging for his back with poisoned kunai*


----------



## Omega (May 16, 2007)

no need to be sorry...right now I just ne an advil and a good night sleep and hopefully my parents wont disturb my sleep by doing the 'baby making deal'....................I think im going to go to bed


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

^^ i hope you edit that post, i distroyed your clone -.0 ^^


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

clone is destroyed into bits of water
poisoned kunai hits me but is unable to go in me
u notice that the jack infront of u is made out of ice
and the clone is destroyed
the real me is elsewhere
u also hear thunder
and the wind pics up


----------



## Anjo (May 16, 2007)

LOL!!!xDDD


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

Ama-chan said:


> xDDDDDD*Hugglez*



^^ *hugglez back* what's up?


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Ugh *melts the not real one*
Although it looks like im standing in one spot, im accually using the shadows to sence your preasence
*teleports a clone behind you, having it shoot 3 poisoned shadow bullets at you*


i thought you guys hated eachoter, Ama and Blue.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

"shit!!!, u found me"
dodges 2 of the bullets the 3rd hitting my shoe
punches the clone using a gust of icy cold wind
then runs while a bolt of lighting hits me..... i dissappear


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

Dark merelies raises a wall of fire, seperating himself from the bull and burning it then merely wraps in fire for further use later

"Katon Great Dragon Whip jutsu" he cried and filled his cheeks with god-knows-what and let it out and a Fire Dragon that resembled a whip hurled itself towards Shippo at half speed Hyonkai.

*Side note, every1 i'm only gonna say this once, my speed rivials those of Tai the assasin so its really hard to outrun me and evade, so use tactics on me, and backdoor dsn work on me just for you to noe*


----------



## Anjo (May 16, 2007)

No Face said:


> Ugh *melts the not real one*
> Although it looks like im standing in one spot, im accually using the shadows to sence your preasence
> *teleports a clone behind you, having it shoot 3 poisoned shadow bullets at you*
> 
> ...


 We made up.^^


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

"I CAN STILL SENCE YOU!"
*me and the 6 clones follow in a blaze of fire, throwing poisoned Kunai at you*
*Binds you in shadows, making you immoble*


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Ama-chan said:


> We made up.^^



 ... sounds sexy xD


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

did u have make up sex? lol


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Exactly what i was thinking...

YAY ANBU Recruit


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

ugh!!
decreses body temp to below -50 degrees
*snow slowly falls from the sky*


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

*heats the surrounding area to 110 degrees ferignheight*
*the bullets poison that hit your foot begins to take affect, it starts eatiing away at your mustles and bones, being able to cause death within 24 hours.*
*Traps you in a Shadow Ball with spikes pointing inword twards you, which are poisoned and is also completely dark.*


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

*produces ice all around body that protected spikes for hurting*
"i feel woozy must be that poison, then b4 i faint i must take him down"
using the water form the snow u melted i make it rise, its hovering about a 4 foot in the air, it then gatheres and creates a massive ball, the ball floats over u and then crashes down on u... the ball had a huge amount of water in it .... about the same mount as an olympic sized swimming pool has.


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

*just before the water hit, i teleported into the tree a couple of feet away*
*starts compressing the shadow ball, adding more strength to it*

*melts the ice and creates huge spikes, instantly pearcing threw you with a quick-reacting poison that knocks you out*


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

i think u killed me


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

itachifire@no you pervert


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

remember guyz to take some hits, only if you have uber pwerful speed can you keep dodgin, remember taking the hits can also be an advantage


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

*teleports you to BlueX*

"HURRY HEAL HIM, HES POISONED WITH KNOCKOUT POISON AND A POISON THAT EATS AWAY AT HIS MUSTLES AND BONES HE ALSO HAS A HUGE HOLE IN HIS CHEST BECAUSE OF A SHADOW SPIKE"


I win ^.^, and hopefully you dont die 0.o


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

yea hopefully -.o


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

lol sry blue, it just came to mind


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

HEY... thats meen lol

BlueX, please hurry and save jack...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

*uses five hand signs and heals king* there


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

great but i also hear that we have a new healer, he's a monk i think, and also kings, wanna fight me now?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

lol much better!! 
i realy thought i was a gonner
thanks for healing me
*clouds disappear*

EDIT:
i dunno jsut got my assed kicked
try Kage... i didnt even put  scratch on him so he should be fine for another


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

*holds out hand, a sign to shake hands*



"Nice fight O.o"


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

itachifire@ me? no i have to go to bed, bye bye ^^
king@ that is good


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Night BlueX


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

great kage! bring it on from anywhere!


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

*sits down and meditates while watching the FIRE v FIRE battle*
"maybe i could learn a thing or too"
*a soft breaze comes over the battle field*


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

Dark looks up and get impaitent waiting for his battle, but relaxes as a gentle breeze flows between his legs and up his armour, untensing his muscles, he sits and waits for his oppenent


----------



## .Near (May 16, 2007)

Hey Hey Hey, i just got out of the shower.. -.-

Although it doesnt seem i took much damage, but that fight took about 1/4 of my chakra -.-


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 16, 2007)

*stands up....*
"ok lets rumble"
teleports next to Dark

EDIT: lol how about a triple threat match?


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

oh common, i'm restricted with /50 of my power...


----------



## .Near (May 17, 2007)

Ye, im playing CS


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

Alrighty then. 

Oh yea, I was bored so I drew a crappy sketch of Shino + the Matrix.

Heres the link. [Order]​_Tengen​_Toppa​_Gurren​_Lagann​_-​_05​_[C6813445].avi


----------



## DarkFire (May 17, 2007)

hey bro! Dark waves back and throws him a snow cone! 

"Enjoy, i got ya cause i noe u'll love it!" Dark shouted as he flew in and just handed the treat and flew back to his poistion before.

And also mizu-kage becasue apprently since vance got expelled, he got captured by a darkness and appreanlty we dun care about it so i didn't save him and he became kage the blaze when he returned to us, as a fire and shadow user. Meh, he blames me for it though lol, and anways i hear there are like 10 more new members, some are in the holocaust forum and the others hanging around here.

Also we got statbook and some other threads closed down cause of a flame war but now its cooled down, and also some idiots were trying to sue us down in the holocaust forum but now they're banned and haka and me are mods to keep any1 else from doing that.

Plus i'm trying to get a idea for the battledome approved so i can make the battledome 500% better

well that's all i can think of while u were away, that good for you?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

*Catches snow cone "SCORE! Thanks Bro!"

~~~~~~~~~~~

Yea, that's perfect, thanks Darkfire. So, this means Vance is out of the Holocaust?


----------



## .Near (May 17, 2007)

Melts snow cone*

YOU DIDNT SAVE ME!


/angry


----------



## DarkFire (May 17, 2007)

yep vance is gone for good, he even said it himself and---

IT WASN'T MY FAULT!!! godammit, if you get caught, then your captured unless i happen to walk acorss you getting caught and have nothing to do i would, but since ur master was gone, had to fend off for yourself


----------



## Katonshadow (May 17, 2007)

right. I'll PM it youn in a min then, before I was doing it out of boredom... and to pwn everyone XD


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 17, 2007)

@ Kaitar the Naturalist
yeh im new.... had first battle but lost pretty hard
but im ok want to battle more
and no ones here


----------



## Iruke (May 17, 2007)

hey jack i havent seen you around here


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

Kaitar you missed alot...Look at Hakanami's 2nd sig pic.........yeah I drew that.


----------



## Revan (May 17, 2007)

*looks around with sword drawn* Hmmm..shit...*looks at his sword and sees a crack* ehhh...i have to go to the smith for a while people....cya! *walks out*


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

...............


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

*pops in* hello everybody! ^^


----------



## Revan (May 17, 2007)

*re-apears*i got a new sword!*unsheats sword with a yellow evil eye on the end of the hilt and blue glow around the sword*...i call it:Revenge Bringer


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

*looks at sword* cool ^^ i got a new look *points at sig*


----------



## Revan (May 17, 2007)

Shady....love it *sees the eye blink* uuh...i think Revenge is talking....i'm gonna name it....Scardealer


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

uh.........ok......


----------



## Revan (May 17, 2007)

so...Duel? *lets Scardealer dissapear*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

umm.....no...i really don't feel like fighting right now....


----------



## Revan (May 17, 2007)

awhh...you sure? *makes a fire then spits out some fog wich turns into water to stop the fire*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

yeah i am sure....i really don't want to fight now


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2007)

whos fighting again?


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

BlueX said:


> *looks at sword* cool ^^ i got a new look *points at sig*


Damn this is goin to be a very,very long week of drawing...BUT I MUST IGNITE THE FLAMES OF YOUTH. *dissapears in thin air*......................*Reappear*......Note to self....no matter what kind of flame it is it;s still hot....well back to the drawing board....that was a pun.


----------



## Revan (May 17, 2007)

me....*stands behind Ballistik with Scardealer apearing in Revan's hand* Duel?


----------



## Revan (May 17, 2007)

*disapears and stands on pillar* ahh nevermind...anyone wanna train with me then?


----------



## shendaime (May 17, 2007)

wait who am i fighting again? wasn't i fighting itachifire. if i am 

dispel's fire whip with his own fire chakra. draws swords and slashes darkfire 20 times


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

*watches fight* ...........


----------



## .Near (May 17, 2007)

Uhhhh Hai?

Hoy! get back to work on meh pickture!
^.^


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

I am back!Also with a new look!...


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOO!!! FIRST BLUEX NOW YOU!!! Soo much draawings...

oh btw Cronos, I think you should make your guys eyes a little smaller or more serious.


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

Whatever,you don't need to change the drawing,I didn't change it much but it took an ass load of time to make....


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

i have 15 minutes tell dinner, must destroy!!!!! *Takes ready stance* who wants some!!?


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

I'll take you...
*Takes Defense Postion,Sword Drawn*
I will not be an easy opponent...


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

i took defense position first copy cat, well here goes my first fight

*throws 2 kunais at you*
---
(out of fight)what happens if someone dies?


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

Come on..
*Deflects With Ease*
My turn!
_Shadow Ball Jutsu!_
*Casts 10 Shadow balls from all directions*


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

mehe you deflected them but that was my intention *flips chakara strings off their backs and onto you* 

as for the shadow balls are they flying at me?  
if they are a use chakara strings to pull you towards me and and summon my caterpillar puppet

(i read your character g-d he is so ripped against me >.<)


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

*Rips Out Kunai*
That's It?
Time take care of that oversized parasite!
*Leaps Up*
_LARGE SHADOW HAILSTORM JUTSU!_
*Larger Shadow Balls rain on you and your puppet,I mean BIG shadow balls*


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

g-d wtf is a shadow ball?
and you underestimate this puppet it is probably 10 feet long and 5 feet high, its a tank full of traps that are poisoned (non killing)

fine destroy my puppet itll still result in your demise *uses chakara strings to flip you onto the ground* caterpillar puppet turns side and launches a broadside of shrapnel like gernades and explosion ticket bombs. it also opens part of its head and starts launching tons of haku sized needles at you



*g-d dinner ill be back in 30min to an hour to finish this*


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

Dude,I Ripped the kunai out,think again...


----------



## .Near (May 17, 2007)

Me....

*picks up a caterpiller and puts a knife to it*


----------



## Vegeta (May 17, 2007)

Lol .


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

No Freakin spaming...Wrong place...


----------



## .Near (May 17, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that in the naruto pug naruto's headband's konoha symbol changes sizes?


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

no i detached the chakara strings from the kunai and attached them to you, the kunais are lying worthlessly in the ground...and i dont think you can detach chakara strings...

ps how far away from each other are we?


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

Hey, who wants to fight me?


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

done but i only have 25 minutes *nafs the undying takes to the field*

is using materpillar the caterpillar kin in the othe battle


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

Oh My Eff. CATERPILLARS ROCK!! (Hehe, just watched materpillar's GIF sig )

I'll fight some one! ... later. I got some things do to.

Hey Matterpillar, can you tell me a breif description of your character? from what I see, you're like a puppet user


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

Materpillar i have a challenge for you...defeat cronos or I will be forced to use my Gravity Bomb on this deffensless catipillar...that you cant save...


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

well here is my indepth character analyze cronos...
actually i only have one puppet i more use chakara strings to trap and pwn people
i can infuse them with wind chakara to chop through crap, same with my sleeves
also have a few caterpillar based jutsu's like string shot 
and i can summon some bugs...that is about it...however i can use them in deadly combos...

i use them something like this
*flicks 4 chakara strings one decapitates Gunso, the second decapitates no face, the 3 and 4 retrieves the caterpillars that they took i then proceed to heal the caterpillar no face stabbed*
^^course that was god modding and i dont do that in real fights


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

HELO!?!?? I JUST THREATEND A CATIPILLAR........wait im threatning a bug....wow i have no life


----------



## .Near (May 17, 2007)

I disagree lol


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

i edited what i did into the last post, ps you talk like hidan...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

YOSHA!

anyone wanna fight me?


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

*reataches head* you really did not have to do that..


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

ah but i did, ill fight you RengeMaster, nafs the undying ignores who he was going to fight and takes a defense stance at rengemaster

ps this will have to be quick i have 14 minutes


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

Maybe he is HIDAN!


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

I SHOULD GRAVITY BOBM YUR SORRY ASS.....,.but i wont cause im nice like that.


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

I will Fight you, Renge


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

sigh cronos our fight, i believe you were falling with large amounts of projectiles flying at you and you about to destroy mine puppet

and ty gunso ^_^


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

Haha 2 on one eh? Never had that before. OKAY! (i'm an elite BTW if you didn't know)

"RAAAHHH!!!"

*Slams foot into earth and earth rumbles resulting in ten spikes of earth surfacing attempting to puncture Knightblood and Matterpillar

"Bring it!"

- Insert "Fury of the strom - by Dragonforce" music here -


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

*pulls out sword* Bring it on. Chakra blade Strom. *waves of chakra slashes go to Renge*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

It's gonna be a 2 vs 1.

Knightblood & materpillar Vs Kaitar the Natualist

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Off topic: HOLY FRIGGEN SPANDEX I'M AN ANBU RECRUIT NOW!!!


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

materpillar said:


> sigh cronos our fight, i believe you were falling with large amounts of projectiles flying at you and you about to destroy mine puppet
> 
> and ty gunso ^_^



My large shadow balls were about to obliterate you and your puppet...


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

wait sweet, two vs one, nafs "lets take on this 'elite' scum", does a cheesy front flip over rock shards and charges the master guy (how far apart are we?)

-edit um both of us...so looks like we're both in a fix, can you tell me what angels they're flying in from cause i need specifics on how to attempt to dodge/defend

vegeta who the heck are you..and this forum is in the right place


gah i have only a minute or two left....sigh


----------



## Vegeta (May 17, 2007)

Cronos said:


> No Freakin spaming...Wrong place...



Seriously? I'm pretty sure this entire thread is in the wrong place.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

> edit um both of us...so looks like we're both in a fix, can you tell me what angels they're flying in from cause i need specifics on how to attempt to dodge/defend



Sorry, I dont understand what you are saying...



> Seriously? I'm pretty sure this entire thread is in the wrong place.



That's what I said when this thing was made! But it doesn't seem to bother many people, so I guess that doesn't matter entirely

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`

Aside from that, Knightblood, Materpillar, it's your move!

(If you wanna know about the ranking system, go look for it in the Horoko-suto stats book or the Horoko-suto meetings threads. Oh yea, and I'd PRETTY far in ranking compared to you guys. So try your best to take me down! )


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

oh renge "um both of us...so looks like we're both in a fix, can you tell me what angels they're flying in from cause i need specifics on how to attempt to dodge/defend" <---that is the fight w/ my other character w/ cronos sry


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

*Punches Renge* Tang *Flash steps and kicks him up into the air* Soo *while in air, backflip kicks Renge higher* Do *appears beside Renge, and tonado kicks him to the ground* Omite Renge! *sends you fling to the ground, but he still moves* Shit, not hard enough.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

Ah. jeez 2 holocaust characters? Who confirmed your membership? Arrixam or Hakanami?


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

Hakanami, for me. I am Knightblood the Bloodfang.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

Wait. I'm the taijutsu specialist. My stats are written in the horoko-suto stats book thread. Sorry, not to sound cocky. but I specialize in taijutsu.

~~~~~~~~~

*Blocks Knightblood's punch and disappears into thin air

(Voice booming from entire area) "But then I like fighting this way - its mroe fun"

"Okay, bring it from anywhere guys! That is... if you can hit me... I dont suppose you know my ability eh Materpillar?"


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> Ah. jeez 2 holocaust characters? Who confirmed your membership? Arrixam or Hakanami?




confirmed my membership? eh...je ne understand pas
well people haven't really said much about my second but my first was most defiantly confirmed...i can't have two?     

ps renge i drop out of this battle i have to go too soon, resume 1v1

*edit sigh, taijutsu specialist, shame nafs would have ripped you apart

200th post w00t


----------



## Vegeta (May 17, 2007)

materpillar said:


> vegeta who the heck are you..and this forum is in the right place
> 
> 
> gah i have only a minute or two left....sigh




I be the admin.


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

*pees pants, runs away screaming*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> I be the admin.



he's right. he has the mass amount of +rep, the diff. name font, and friggen mass amount of posts. 

Shoot, Materpillar's going now.... I guess it's just you n' me Knightblood


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

*does hand signs* Dragon fire Justu. *burns Renge* Taijj: Kage Boshin No Justu.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

*watches fight* ..........


----------



## Vegeta (May 17, 2007)

Taiju: Kage Bushin No Jutsu*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

*Fire consumes *KAITAR* (holocaust name)

_*sizzle *crack *sizzle_

*Kaitar walks out of smoke revealing that his right arm is on fire.

"did you not know or did you forget? My main ability is to merge things with my body..."

"HA!"

*Shoots rings of flame at Knightblood

P.S.
Get that med kit ready Blue.


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

*disappears* *reappears behind Renge, with automail arm showing* You only hit my right arm. *Aims arm at Renge with a gaint ball of chakra growing from hand* CHAKRA CANNON! *Beam shots at Renge hitting him*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

You prefer calling me Renge huh? I personally like having holocaust members call me by my holocaust member name: Kaitar, but I guess I can tolerate the other name.

~~~~~~~~~~

*Kaitar's body disperses in a splash of water

(Voice booming from entire area) "Haha nice attack. I hope my water clone didn't suffer too much "

*Kaitar's real body appears 30 meters away from knightblood


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

Sry to double post. I'll delete this one later.

gah. the little bigger logged off... Guess this fight doesnt count in my battle stats...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

.....who logged off?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

Knightblood

*sigh. Fighting young ones get a little boring...

Anyone wanna challenge me? Darkfire? BlueX?


----------



## DarkFire (May 17, 2007)

dun worry kaitar, and also, um for u guyz, its really hard for u to HIT kaitar, so ur hits are not aboslute so say attemtps, dun say i burned him, for real, or there will be consequences for u guyz

knightblood@ plz dun use moves from the show

vegeta@ sry dude

and guyz dun be disrespectful to vegeta


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

ya. What Darky Said. (itachifire)

Anyone wanna challange me? I gots no homework tonight!


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

*clones surround Kaitar and holds him down* Clone Expoldsion. * all the clones around Kaitar expolde*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

sweet, you're still here!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I might be overdoing this but...

"Bunshi asemburu!"

*Oxygen particles separate from each other making the atmosphere that of outter space

"Hold yer breath Knight!"


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

Eyes turn yellow* Don't need to now, My demon is out. (Gobo no Lobo, The 5 tailed Wolf) *grey chakra forms a  5 tailed wolf-shape*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

well the forum is quiet slow so i am going to leave this thread for a bit.
I will be at this thread: [RA-Subs]​_Seto​_no​_Hanayomi​_-​_06​_[A325B3DF].avi


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

"hmm, so you dont need to breath? You may have a demon, but your body is still human. You NEED to breath. But if you're somehow gonna ignore that fact, fine. I'd like to see how I fair with a jinchirichi. "

*Body disappears into thin air once again

"Come at me young one!"

~~~~~~~~~

Yea it is slow Blue. takes a while for each other to respond.  I wish Hakanami and itachifire were here... they're my fav. opponents. UNLESS KNIGHTBLOOD HERE PROVES ME OTHERWISE!  (this is an encouragement Knightblood, not an insult. )


----------



## DarkFire (May 17, 2007)

after this fight guyz, the new stadium rules will take in effect:

ok i think that we should have a stage system where players in the battledome choose a stage and fight there based on the terrain and creeps(will explain later) for more stragey

how to select stage:

1) person of lower(est) rank
2) if same rank, white chooses
3) if white chose black can switch after 5th post
4) if same colour, first come first serve

Terrain: varies for each stage

Creeps: random monsters that attack any player, can be used as a shield or players might get hit by one (ppl who are watching can be creeps to make it more interesting, but the creeps vary in power)

3 stages i thought of so far:

Badlands:

Terrain:
big space, lot of land and clear air
Nighttime
Barren, barely any life and obstacles (occasional bones and dead trees and maybe some small boulders)
brown gravel, easy to run in, air is a bit cold, icy wind

Creeps: 
Rock golems (rock beings that were created from the coming of Asylum, these humanoid beings have immense strength but dumb minds)
Panthers: (fast paced vicous animals that attack any on sight no matter how scary they look)
Hyenas: (clever speedy creatures that pounce and run away for sneak attacks)
Vultures: (mutated birds have come searching for blood, even they have to use thier razor sharp talons or beaks to shed it)

Jungle:

Terrain:
Many trees, plants, animals, =many obstacles, not a lot of space
Humid temperature (sun is up but many trees block sunlight)
The ground is trecheraous with quick sand and mud slides, making planned attacks dangerous
The many trees make good for traps, ambush, hiding places, and scout spots
There is one volcano near the SE, still dormant though

Creeps:
Lions (the king of the jungle does not like to be disturbed and will devour those who enter his kingdom)
Tigers (these striped animals are the police of the lion, less vicous than the king but more tigers roam the lands)
Snakes (these slithering creeps have the smallest of bites, but the dealdliest if left untreated)
Gurilleas (amongest the mountain tops are the primates that will rip you limb from limb if you interefere with its day)
Parasites : (many worms and microscopic diseases called parasites will enter and invade your body if one has stayed too long here)

Collesieum (sp?):

Terrain:
many stone seats but can't hide, all can see the whole place with ease
Only obstacle are pillars around the colleseium which are made of limestone, very open space but enclosed so can't fly
4 archways are the entrance, blocked my a xxxranked seal when the combatants start fighting, only opened for entering and leaving
Kinda filler but there is a food shop with for people to watch and play as creeps

Creeps(only 2)
Fallen Gladiators: (fallen gladiators' souls will not rest until their put down, they'll stalk the living and kill more if they don't with their might shields and hell swords)
Battle Lions: (these armoured lions was once used in fight for entertainment and slaughter, now they come back for a massecerde)

me and hakanami made this, and i got this approved, dun worry there will be more stages later and continue guyz!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

OOoOooOoo. Me likey the jungle (Good with ability) and badlands. (wants to see rock golems)


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

ARG. *real wolf ears form and fangs lengthen* *Howles loud, long and deep*
*Foot goes on fire* Burning side kick. *goes at Kaitar*


----------



## DarkFire (May 17, 2007)

yep knightblood, that's really good, saying attemps is good, and also the reciever should aslo take some hits and be reasonable, if its gonna hurt, its gonna hurt


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

Exactly Darkifire. I will obviously be fair and say resonable hits land.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(booming voice from entire area-----> Let's say our battle area is the chunin exam arena in Konoha)

"Haha glad to hear some confidence. "

(Still invisible BTW)


----------



## DarkFire (May 17, 2007)

aww renge, i thought you would have a win, dsn matter, i'm gonna also post up a new system later this week, its gonna have sumthing to do with how you contribute to the team and also how many wins/ties/losses here so ur one step ahead of me (can u read me mind?)


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

Bakutolingon! *eyes turns White with red and black on top* Now i can see you now. * goes at you*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

haha MayBe.

~~~~~~~~~~~~`

Crap. A doujutsu. this ought to be interesting.... Bring it on Knight!


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

summoning justu: Lobo. *summons a 5 tailed wolf* Meet Whitefang's Wife, Amaterasu, daugther of the sun.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

*Stands still waiting for attack to commence and returns oxygen to area

"anytime now..."

*performs a few seals


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

Wolf dragon element justu. *from Ama's and My mouth come pieces of different elements*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

*Elements hit Kaitar only to be replaced by a log (due to previous hand seals --> A kawarimi)

*Kaitar appears in the air held up by rapidly spinning mini-wind funnels around feet

"Up here!"

"Bunshi asemburu! First pillar: Kaze!"

*A harmless giant pillar of translucent wind decends and lands 40 meters away from Knightblood not doing anything in particular.

"Damn. I missed...."


----------



## Dogma (May 17, 2007)

Missed me eh, Kaitair? I suppose as a favorite opponent, I won't let you down next time we fight. I'm at least 10x stronger then I was when I was a Paladin.

@Vegeta: ... 

Yeah technically we are in the wrong place. However, there are few other places to put it, and though I know of a good spot, I'd rather make an all new thread and place it there.

This battledome is just for experimentations at the moment... Much like... Itachifire's new rule system, and the "Reasonable hit" theories. Some of the other members are interested in how things go down with newer ideas. So is it all right if for a couple more days we keep this thread here?

@Dakrfire: I'm still not crazy about the animal interference idea. But I figure the best way to find out is to see how it works.

Hmmm... Wonder what I should do now?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

10X stronger.... DAMNIT. Yes i did mess ya Hakanami  nice sig BTW

Yer move Knight.


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

*disappears, reappears and kicks Kaitair in the head*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

*Raises arm blocking the kick, but due to overwhelming demon wolf powers, impact still gives me a good amount of damage and sends Kaitar a few meters backwards

"Kuso... that mutt can jump high...       Bunshi asemburu! Second pillar: Earth!" said Kaitar cringing in pain in arm

*A harmless giant pillar of brown earth decends and lands 40 meters away from Knightblood not doing anything in particular.

*Kaitar floats in air still uptop wind funnels

"Still didn't hit 'em..."


----------



## DarkFire (May 17, 2007)

creeps will make it so that ppl who are on sidelines can have some action, but creeps are really weak, ( i would use one as a meat tank or as a offering)


----------



## materpillar (May 17, 2007)

sigh im back, wtf is this turning into giant wolf monsters and massive jutsus of death and destruction, sucking oxygen off of earth...>.<, goes to other forum to upgrade character...any ideas?

-ps itachifire you need to upgrade my peps into the new website


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

I dunno. But I am a matter manipiulator and Knightblood here is a jinchuurichi :S


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

*takes 100 lb weights off of arms and legs* that will speed me up. *runs around him looking like a blur* Now (open) *all Eight Chakra Gates open* *does a combination of taijustu* Tang Soo Do Omite Renge! *a huge sound wave comes from last hit*


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

*appears near Kaitair* Katon: Rasengon. *hits him sqaure in the chest*


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

guys, we will have to continue the battle tommorw.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

*Kaitar blocks and evade the majority of the hits, but still is damaged from some hits

"Damn. you can open the 8 gates? Guess I have to use that technique again..."

*sigh

*takes out a match and lights it, then manipulating the flame so that the flame is about a fist's size

*Engulfs fireball*

"Heart....of the Dragon...."


*Spoiler*: _Explanation_ 



Heart of the Dragon is one of my fav. techniques. Being the energy/matter manipulator, I merge the flame I engulfed with my heart. I then convert the heat energy from that flame into raw chakra. Since it is attacked to my heart which is basically the core of the blood circulatory system, the chakra can move throughout my body with ease and at great rates. As long as my heart is set aflame, I have enough chakra to speed up my movement to rival that of Holocaust's speed demons, Tai the Assasin and Darkfire the Surge/General/Whatever. Oh yea, and I gain access to jutsu which requires more chakra.




"RRAAAAHHHH!!!"

*charges at Knight


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

Hey. YOu said you hit me in the chest? Gimme a chance to at least try to defend. Oh well..

BTW it's "rasengan" not "rasengon" 

Well. since our fight was cut short....does anyone want to have a "proper fight?" as in with settled arena and conditions?


----------



## Dogma (May 17, 2007)

I suppose I will... Maybe I can get you a win on the board....

I'll let you pick up the stuff.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

you make it sound like your gonna let me win :S

Okay. I choose jungle area, humid climate, mild "creeps" interference. 

Who want's to make first move?


----------



## DarkFire (May 17, 2007)

lol i'll be a lion, RAWR and all the birds from the treetops fly away as they hear a thunderous roar (this guy is kinda like the boss)


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

haha nice Bro, nice


----------



## Dogma (May 17, 2007)

Nah, I'd never let you win. I just had a feeling you'd pick this environment... 

I'll take Tiamet as my helm. 
​I figure it will do the best here.

And I'll make the move.

-------------

The temperature around me drops fiercely, the cawing of birds and other tropical beasts in the backround...I walk quietly across the ground, touching my palm to the side of a tropical tree... Still unable to see where your at. I take a few steps forward, leaves crunching beneath my feet as we approach the center of the environment. The humdity in the air causing a slight discomofort. My eyes scan for you.
-----

Yes, I do in fact use a new style of Rping. The asterisks seems a bit too stale . Your go.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

sry for the wait, I was doing something:

I fly/float around the skies looking for Hakanami. My heart already merged with a flame to supply emmence amounts of chakra.

"where is he..."

I then feel a sudden change in temp.

"Gotcha."


----------



## Dogma (May 17, 2007)

Oooh! This gives me a chance to try out what I wanted too.
-----------------
 The irregular change in temperature becomes more apparent... A plan formulating in my head. 

I slap the sides of the ground, creating large snow like figures that resemble me to a mark. Also placing my hands across each tree I pass over... My feet carry me into the forest, running in a large area to hide my presence. Creating figures and touching each tree with a frozen gauntlet.

"You won't be able to figure this out..." I say with a valiant smile... Keeping my voice at  a low tone.
-------


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

I fly down to the area where I spot Hakanami.

"Found-Ya!" I exclaim throwing a punch sending a pillar of translucent wind at my foe


----------



## DarkFire (May 17, 2007)

The lion rushes at the sudden temperature drops and growls in a mad like manner

He sees a bone perched on a human and with his animal instincts dive foward at with his jaw wide open ready to glasp the helmet


----------



## Dogma (May 17, 2007)

A chunk of snow is whipped up into the air, quickly disappearing inside the pillar. A cheap imitation was hit. 

"It will take more then that to find me in a place like this."

I rush into the forest, sending a wave of snow to where you are, Still unable to be seen. I stop for but just a second, raising my legs to kick the side of the tree. 

A loud crack inside the trunk, it quickly toppling forward, falling with the snow. Revealing that this entire time, I wasn't merely touching the trees, I was freezing them.

Combined with the snow, you have a large tree heading your way.

Edit: I notice the "lion" jumping my way, still rushing towards me with a fury. My legs still fleeing throughout the forest.

"Dang... If I attack it, he'll see me."

I mutter to myself, grumbling quietly before making a decision. Raising my hand to take a bit on the fist. Freezing it's jaws shut as blood trickles down from my hand. A bit of blood falling towards the ground.

-----------
What will you do?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

OOOoohhhh cwap. I better change forms.

My celectial rings appear and my body glows a hot white. I then become visible and reveal my serious fighing form:

I then merge my hands with wind and begin rotating the mat violent speeds. After gaining enough kinetic energy in my hands, I smash both hands together creating a shockwave aimed toward the frozen tree. (of doom-ness ) shattering it to pieces

"So there are immitations here huh?"

I then slam my arms again to create another shockwave, this time breaking down all the trees to a height of 3 meteres at a 60 m radius - in attempt to destroy the immitations near by


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

sry I took so long. and for double posting. I'm on msn at the same time right now asking about school stuffs. :S Please forgive me General Haka.  No more prolonged posts...


----------



## Dogma (May 17, 2007)

It's no big... Though you acted that way a bit too soon... No worries though.
----------

"Hmph..." I scoff quietly. "Not yet."

I say dropping the temperature of my body to a alltime low. I lean backwards, launching myself and darting towards the edge of the perimeter of the area in which the tree's were knocked down. 

A swing of my lance, creating another, more massive wave of snow to pick up the tree's. "Might as well not let them go to waste..."

_Tiamat's Wave_ 

is used... Causing a massive wave of snow +trees (lol) to flow forward... A bit of my energy (Cause I don't have chakra.) Heading towards you at an increasing speed.
------------
Hmmm... This'll do.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

"That must be where he is..." I said looking into the direction of the wave of snow (+trees) "but that's gonna be a pain to evade..."

My celestial rings appear once again and my body disappears into thin air.


----------



## Dogma (May 17, 2007)

My eyes gaze around, finally noticing that my opponent has vanished... 

"Hmm... This isn't good." I tell myself.. Creating a wall of snow to surround me...A few slight movements, as I raise my Lance in the most defensive stance. 
"Knowing him, he'll dodge that easily..."

I say, placing a bit of snow onto the ontop of the ground, coating myself for the next attack... "There's nothing left to do but wait till he shows himself."

The tip of Tiamet's Fang glows feverishly... a gust of ice flowing up into the air.


----------



## .Near (May 17, 2007)

Hello ^.^ wazzup?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

I head toward the direction in which the attack came from and spot a wall of snow.

"Aha..."

I then sink into the ground near the wall of snow and extend my arm toward the walled structure closing my fist in the process.

"Donton: nigiri (Grip)"

Suddenly a large hand of earth comes out of the ground attempting to crush the structure above it.


----------



## Dogma (May 17, 2007)

I didn't expect that exact kind of action... But predictable all the less. Now here's where I win.
-----------
The snow inside your grasp collapses, as the hand rises out of the ground...Smashing to a snowy pulp. It's quickly revealed that you...

Just got Kawarimi'd

Still glowing from a previously used "Flame form, and celestial rings. I burst out of the ground, revealing my hiding place inside the snow. Blasting forward with my lance held outward. The heat from your attack burning me, enough to do serious injury had I not coated my body with snow.

I stab outward, using a frigidly cold lance to stab at you. The closer I get, the more damage it does. But in the end, I still hit one spot.... your heart.
---------------
Bwaha!

Yep, in case you didn't pick up on it. I had this planned from the start. 

I had a feeling you'd knock down the tree's to get a better look at me sooner or later, right after you change forms to prevent getting frozen. And I noticed you said you used Heart of Dragon too. 

So I waited, hiding in the trees and using the snow as a guise for my abilities. I didn't think you disappear out of the air, but I knew you'd pop up sooner or later. So, I prepped my lance, and hid in the ground. Thus the snow over the ground and chill emanating from the lance. 

I figured with your abilities though you'd merge with just about everything, if I kept dropping my temperature, and got in close enough to stab you at least once. Though it'd burn the living crap out of me, it'd be enough to stop that heart, or do other serious damage.

What do you say Kaitar? Good?


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

wow that was....a mouthfull but yes cool.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

okay okay, sorry, I was cought up in something. :S

I got one question. what "heat from my attack" do you mean? I dont recall using any fire attacks. :S If you're talking about the flame wings, they're just there to replace the wind funnels or air merging techniques I use to fly around.

Normally I'd protest saying that I still could have blocked/evade or w/e, but since you are the master stategist, and a superior to my elite ranking, I'll let it sllide and humbly accept my defeat.  Though I'd need BlueX or someone to patch up that hold in my heart now 

THAT or i just repair my heart with some metal pieces in my gauntlet


----------



## Dogma (May 17, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> OOOoohhhh cwap. I better change forms.
> 
> My celectial rings appear and *my body glows a hot white*. I then become visible and reveal my serious fighing form:



From about right here. I figured "hot white" was enough to burn others. I wasn't so much focused on what attacks you used, but moreso, the defense. 

Just like, you wouldn't rush at me with a water-based form, simply because even if I didn't attack you, you'd be frozen because of how cold my internal body heat was.

I don't really want to count it as a "W" though. Like I said before, this battledome is now just a big experiment center. I'd like most fights to be more strategy based... But I suppose that's because I'm really good at chess and things that require alot of thought. 

Plus, it was the first time in this environment. 

When we move to the new battledome, this weekened. (Maybe not tomorrow, because I've got a big football game to play in.) Then we'll play for stats, because I like that idea.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

*is very tired and yawns* i am going to bed, gnight everyone ^^


----------



## .Near (May 17, 2007)

Looks like you guys had fun kung-fu-fighting xD... jkjk, anyways... Im bored ^.^

*wonders how you can be tired at 9:15pm -.-


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

OH that. Well you see, when I change forms, my rings appear and being to rotate while my body becomes pure white in colour. It however, does nto change my body heat. It's just like "white light." I don't exactly sure fire here.  When I am done transforming, my mody returns to it's coloured state, except in a different form.

Seeing as we both had misunderstandings... do you win or is this a tie? Kuz I'd bet things'd go differently if you didn't think I was using a heat attack.


----------



## Dogma (May 17, 2007)

Meh

*Shrugs* It's no big deal anyhow I suppose. It was sortof a spur of the moment, kind of sneak attack. I thought I'd get burnt to make things alot more fair. Doesn't matter seeing as we're not taking things down for stats anyhow. Not to mention, the attack would have frozen your heart regardless, or some other organ. 

It's possible that you could have dodged, but it's highly unlikely. I jump at a pretty quick speed, that doesn't quite rival Tai's or Darkfire's, but it's still something to be reckoned with. Considering how quickly I would have came up out of the ground, it'd be incredibly difficult to miss a single , well placed stab,

Don't just let me win though. I don't quite feel like fighting anymore, but just because I'm a rank up doesn't mean I have a have a huge advantage. Arrixam may like that kind of superiority, but if you ask me, the best fighter always wins.

Anyways, I'mma grab me a bite to eat and keep working on my newest story. If I can get a beta-reader when it's done then good. Otherwise it'll be up in the forums.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 17, 2007)

Oh, okay then. I guess I'll stop recording my battle stats 

Great fight anyway.

Ja Ne!


----------



## .Near (May 17, 2007)

Phantom... Report on my pickture?

lol! (hes probably going crazy right know)


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 17, 2007)

do any of u idiots know how much you all spammed?  If you were hungry, then you should have asked (refuring to the spam in a can thing).

Sooooo....what have I missed.  (tell me what I've missed acording to the last two days cuz Arrxy told me everything that has happened before)

Kaitar: can you pm me every one of ur forms?  I'm going to try to make a slideshow for you...


----------



## .Near (May 17, 2007)

Hey Asylum your back ^.^!
Great to see you!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 18, 2007)

I would say that it is rather great to see you as well.  But I have no interest in saying so.

I'm just going crazy (literally) at the moment and I do hope that my phyciatrist(sp?) can help...muahhahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahha ahahha ahhahah ahahah hah ahah ahahaha hahah ah ah ah !  ...ow.


----------



## .Near (May 18, 2007)

Lol crazy leader... greaaaaaat


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 18, 2007)

(it's an animation)


----------



## DarkFire (May 18, 2007)

hey man do ya noe me and haka are generals now?


----------



## .Near (May 18, 2007)

*steals itachis general


He means me and Haka.


----------



## Revan (May 18, 2007)

*apears suddenly* Goood Mornin everyone!


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 18, 2007)

*appears next to Revan*
sup.... looks around...
*sigh*
no ones here again


----------



## DarkFire (May 18, 2007)

doubt it noface and flies at him at inhuman speed and kicks him all the way to outer-space

PWNED


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

hola mon amis, i have burned through school and uped my guys power level...w00t

i wanna fight


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

I'd be glad to fight you but they hate me cus' of something Blue X told them.
*Salutes anyway and bows* Have a good day.


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

im fine with fighting anyone, but i have of yet not been able to finish a fight...*materpillar takes a defensive stance*


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

*Smirks and does the same*Just cus' im a girl dont think i'll back out.


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

hmm uses my standard starting move *throws two kunais*
can i have a pic of you so i know who im fighting or a brief description?


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

Blonde hair, Gray eyes, Tiny body, Long ass hair, 5''2 yada yada.

*Dodges them and throws 6 kunai at you*


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

meh, how far apart are we and can i see any weapons on you?

*my two kunais curve around behind you and fly at your back*
*dodge your kunais*


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

*Jumps into air and takes out my katanas*


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

hmmm katanas, well i have an easy solution to that

*summons caterpillar puppet* mehehe
*my kunais continue to follow you*


ps can i have a rough estimate on how far apart we are?


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

(On here? Or rl?)
*10 meters*
*Lands on the ground and turns to face kunai with my katanas ready*


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

hmm turning your back to me...*caterpillar puppet launches a ball of explosion tickets (from mouth) that travel a few feet over your heat...kunais continue flying at you*


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

*Spins around and throws shurtiken and kunai, bounceing off yours and making them fall to the ground*KYA!*Leaps into the air  and quickly slices tags b4 they explode and quickly leaps away*


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

meh, dont tags explode when you slice them...?

"well, nice dodging...well i dont feel like revealing more of my traps, so how bout you show me some of your moves?*


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

*Charges at you with my katanas and disappears*


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

"...hmm i was hopeing for a massive ninjutsu but oh well...tell me what rank are you?

*flips caterpillar away from me...stands at ease*


----------



## Knightblood (May 18, 2007)

Hey, have I missed anything?


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

*Appears above you**DEMONIC ILLUSION! DESCENDING HELL TECHNIQUE!
**Spits out a gigantic fire ball and hurls it at you at a astonishing quick pace*


----------



## Knightblood (May 18, 2007)

*moves out of the attack* You picked the wrong person to fight, Materpillar. Good luck.


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

"uhn fire...i no like flames" *cacoon no jutsu (for lack of a good name) + art of the run*  large amounts of webing that can stop most attacks fly up and create a large wall above me, delaying the fire ball for brief second allowing me to sprint out of its destructive radius 

(im fast not strong)


----------



## Knightblood (May 18, 2007)

Nice.

OH MY GOD, I'm on fire. I mean, something not distrubing.


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

*The ball of flames makes the land,within 12 mile radious of it,Crumble and turn into massive boulders*....Hmmm...DEMONIC ILLUSION!DOUBLE FALSE SURROUNDINGS TECHNIQUE!!*Traps MaterPiller in 2 illusionsne real; one fake.*


----------



## Knightblood (May 18, 2007)

*disappears, hand appears from the ground grabing Ama's ankle* Earth style: Head hunter justu. *goes out of the ground and pulling ama in*


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> *disappears, hand appears from the ground grabing Ama's ankle* Earth style: Head hunter justu. *goes out of the ground and pulling ama in*


*Clone disappears* YOU ARE NOT IN THIS FIGHT! BACK OFF MORON!!


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

wait that was a 12 mile fire ball? can i re-say what i would have done then or shall we continue on saying me and my caterpillar dodged it?

"fucking great...illusions..." so wtf am i seeing?


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

materpillar said:


> wait that was a 12 mile fire ball? can i re-say what i would have done then or shall we continue on saying me and my caterpillar dodged it?
> 
> "fucking great...illusions..." so wtf am i seeing?


*Traps you in your worse nightmare*_*_Voice:_Can you escape? Will you survive?*_


----------



## .Near (May 18, 2007)

*breaks the nightmare because i decided to be annoying*
^.^


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

"meh...my worst night mare...hmmm...not really sure what that would be, but i dont think ill stick around to find out"  *substitutes...large metal ball appears were i was and explodes sending shrapnel everywhere*

-g-d this is a 1v1 fight stop jumping in


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

*pops in* hello everybody ^^


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

materpillar said:


> "meh...my worst night mare...hmmm...not really sure what that would be, but i dont think ill stick around to find out"  *substitutes...large metal ball appears were i was and explodes sending shrapnel everywhere*
> 
> -g-d this is a 1v1 fight stop jumping in


*Puts arms in front of body and trys to dodge them*


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

my caterpillar's head flicks towards you and launches another explosion ticket...i am no where in sight...

-hmm seems your about to be cut yes? my weapons are poisoned...(non-lethal)


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

*Takes out kunai and jumps back while throwing it at caterpillar*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

ama you are in the holocaust?


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

hmm ama were you cut?

*kunai bounces harmlessly off of the caterpillar*
and it appears i forgot *summons multitude of bugs around the battle field*



*edit hello anyone here?


----------



## .Near (May 18, 2007)

Lol... easy way to beat caterpiller man: TAKE A CATERPILLER HOSTAGE


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

.....once i say again is ama in the holocaust?


----------



## .Near (May 18, 2007)

I dont know, if she did then she should have her character atleast in her siggie :9


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

......ok just wondering.....


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

I dont think she is


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

I was just wondering because she was fightin a min ago, don't you have to join the holocaust to fight?


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

Yerp thats perty much it


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

i thought so.........


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

ANNOUNCEMENT!!!
Due to certain conditions some of the pic requests may be dalayed by *1 *day. Sorry some of my family members are comin down from up-state so once again Im verry sorry!!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

it's ok, i can wait......


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

Thank you for being an understanding person.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

your welcome ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

No biggy,it's ok...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

*is talking to friday the 13th*


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

thanx guys I need to rest my head....(THANX TO NO FACE FOR PRESSURING ME, HE GAVE A BIG ASS HEAD ACHE THIS MORNIG CAUSE I TRYNG TO DRAW CHARACTERS AT 1:30 IN THE MORNING....jk no face )


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Ya like my new avatar?NATHAN EXPLOSION!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 18, 2007)

*yawn* borred...hey who here has an acount on Naruto Arena?  I'll play you right now!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2007)

I do,How do you play other ppl?I thought it was picked randomly

@Cronos
I love that show,but it hardly comes on Adult Swim anymore,wait what time does it come on?I forget what the show is called...Acpolayse??LOL


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

sigh so that is another fight i can't finish...g-d im really unlucky *sigh*


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> I do,How do you play other ppl?I thought it was picked randomly
> 
> @Cronos
> I love that show,but it hardly comes on Adult Swim anymore,wait what time does it come on?I forget what the show is called...Acpolayse??LOL



It's Metalocalypse.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 18, 2007)

sweet!  Just click on the private battle thing and look up the user "Arrixam"

...I've had this account since forever k?  Before I met the real Arrxy.  (note: Arrxy is my character)

Edit: Ballistik, What's ur name?


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

meh im itching for blood, but this forum stuff takes to long, fight on aim any1?

-ps can i be some1's apprentice?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

........i am so bored......


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 18, 2007)

materpillar said:


> meh im itching for blood, but this forum stuff takes to long, fight on aim any1?
> 
> -ps can i be some1's apprentice?



meh, bored...so how about sparring with me?  And if you win, I'll teach you everything I know ya?


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

do you have an aim screen name otherwise i fear i won't be able to finish the fight...last one took 2 hours and then ama left with no one really on the upper hand


----------



## Deon Ford (May 18, 2007)

I don't mean to sound creepy but have you guys ever been attracted to small children?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

O.o whhhhhaaaaaaatttttttttt?!


----------



## materpillar (May 18, 2007)

nvm i g2g maybe tomorrow


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

ok bye materpillar ^^


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

Hi blue!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

HI SISSY!  what's up?


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

Nothing much^^

 Watch the vids in my sig! Its my favorite song!!


----------



## Deon Ford (May 18, 2007)

i mean seriously. I respect you guys and i hope you guys respect me but this is something that has been haunting me recently


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 18, 2007)

trying to play Naruto Arena...anyone wanna play against me?


----------



## .Near (May 18, 2007)

finish my char yet!?!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 18, 2007)

Deon Ford said:


> i mean seriously. I respect you guys and i hope you guys respect me but this is something that has been haunting me recently



...*sigh* we do not like children at all (or at least I don't).  We are just a group of people that's all...


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Ama-chan said:


> Nothing much^^
> 
> Watch the vids in my sig! Its my favorite song!!



Hello sister-in-law.


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

No Face said:


> finish my char yet!?!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! DONT ASK! IT WILL BE DONR WHEN ITS DONE!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2007)

Asylum said:


> sweet!  Just click on the private battle thing and look up the user "Arrixam"
> 
> ...I've had this account since forever k?  Before I met the real Arrxy.  (note: Arrxy is my character)
> 
> Edit: Ballistik, What's ur name?



KakuzuOG,so you were Arrixam the whole time?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

wait asylum was arixxam?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 18, 2007)

No, Arrixam's original name was Saint Jay but he changed it when he asked permission for my character.

Sweet!  Look me up right now and I'll do the same.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

i am so lost....


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

Like it? I had this mad by my best friend. MINE!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

..........you can make your own at tektek.org that is where your friend got it........


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!! just one thing...tone it down with the weapons. TenTen is a maniac for weapons...we dont want to have a war crazy person. but aside all that....IT ROCKS!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2007)

Asylum said:


> No, Arrixam's original name was Saint Jay but he changed it when he asked permission for my character.
> 
> Sweet!  Look me up right now and I'll do the same.



How do i look you up?How can i play agaisnt you....LOL i'll own you.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 18, 2007)

*appears*
hey peeps whats going down?


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

^^
Her attempt:


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

nothing much
ama@ cool *copies it* lol


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

xD*Is making a nurse*


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Hello sister-in-law,how's it going?Yeah that last attempt was a bit weapon crazy though...


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 18, 2007)

it still looked hot as thou!!!


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

LOL^^ Hey dude.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

i already made a nurse....


----------



## Anjo (May 18, 2007)

Look at mine!

(Im done^^)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

*copies it* ............so V_V i guess i am bad at making gaia avis...........if anyone wants to talk to me...pm me.....


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 18, 2007)

both very nice!!!
blueX u should look like that in the battlefield
haha


EDIT:
anyone want a battle?


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

BlueX said:


> *copies it* ............so V_V i guess i am bad at making gaia avis...........if anyone wants to talk to me...pm me.....



No you aren't,your gaia avatar Kicks Ass and Takes Names!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

king@ ........another perv great......
cronos@ really?


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

BlueX said:


> king@ ........another perv great......
> cronos@ really?



Really really!...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

here are some that i made...


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Whoa,those are good,artistic!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

lol i am no artist......i can't even figure out how to use this gif creator thing....


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Me either,that makes two of us!


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 18, 2007)

@ blue
lol can u blame me thou?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

..........well it was my own fault........nvm sorry king......


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

What was your fault now?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

........nvm
hey i just made a new nurse......


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Watch out for incoming pervs!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2007)

OMG cronos you have the Riley Avatar!!!!!!!!!!I love the Boondocks.I am going to rep you everyday for having that avatar.Boondock4lyfe.

I use to have that Avatar.


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

I OWN the Boondocks Fanclub ya know?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2007)

Im so fucking joining.I have all there comics of Boondocks and i have there first series DVDs.I am Boondock Numba 1 Fan


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Your in my man!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

hey cronos do you like the upgrade for you?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 18, 2007)

Anyone wanna fight?!

(P.S. Yay long weekend in Canada!! [Victoria Day on Monday, therefore no school])


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

Wow thats cool...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

my gaia avi?


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

BlueX said:


> hey cronos do you like the upgrade for you?



He will be my powered Form!


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 18, 2007)

id fite u but ill lose.... im not so good


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 18, 2007)

okay, state the area and conditions


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

king@ i suck.......maybe i should just stick to being a white bishop healing ninja..........


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

BlueX said:


> king@ i suck.......maybe i should just stick to being a white bishop healing ninja..........



No!You put your mind to what you *WANT* to be and get there!Be confident in yourself,you can do it!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

..............


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 18, 2007)

@ blue nah ur good!! u healed me form pretty much death

@ Kaitar umm ok...
i dnt mind what he conditions are... so u can choose
also BlueX stay here i mite need healing lol


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

lol? fine i will stay......did i tell anyone that i learned a new jutsu?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 18, 2007)

Okay  Though I never fought you before, nor do I know your holocaust abilities.. this fight may proove to be interesting...

~~~~~~~~~

-Clear grassy field with a few big boulders scattered around.
-Nice day with a few clouds here and there
-Moderate temp

You're move first.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 18, 2007)

ur standing about 25 feet infront of me
u see me raise my arms in the air as white clouds roll over
the 5 clones appear in front of me
they each create a ice blade about 35 cm long and gather around me in a circle in a gaurded position
ur up


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 18, 2007)

Alrighty then!

I disappear into thin air

(Voice booms from entire area) "Haha can you fight the wind?"

Explanation: I just merged with the air, therefore... ya cant see meh!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (May 18, 2007)

I pull out a ciggerate even though I am 13 years old then I smoke while I watch you guys fight.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

renge@ lol good thing i am dead and i don't need to breath 
itahci@ i treid smoking but it was gross so i will never do that again.....


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

*Sits Down And Examines Gun*
This oughta be good...


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 18, 2007)

"i dnt need to fight something that i can controll"
one of the clones does a hand seal
a massive breeze flows over the field
the clouds become darker and it starts spitting rain


----------



## DarkFire (May 18, 2007)

where are u guyz?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (May 18, 2007)

You douse my ciggy. OH YOU ***** STUPID *** ***** **** ***!!!!! After my little storm of swearing I take out another lighter and light it back up.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

*opens a can of coke*


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

*Cleans Pistol*
*Whistles Boondocks Theme*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 18, 2007)

something you control eh? You a weather-wiz then?

My body reappears in thin air and forms a few hand seals

"Bunshi asemburu! Second PIllar: Earth!"

A massive pillar of earth comes toward you and splits in 6 more pillars attempting to hit all my opponents


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 18, 2007)

lols @ uchiha itachi

EDIT:
all clones and and real jack jump in the air and start to fly hovering at about 15 feet in air
one of the clones flys towards ur direction at fast rate of speed
he seems to be chanting something


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

...........does anybody have IM (msn)


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

*Gun Accidently Goes Off*
Whops...
@Blue Only on tuesdays and thursdays...


----------



## DarkFire (May 18, 2007)

seriously guyz, renge where are u? where are u fighting?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

*bullet misses my foot by a foot* o.o you almost hit me.....


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Heheh,sorry...
*Goes Back to Cleaning Gun*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 18, 2007)

In a clear grassy area, with a few clouds.  and Jack just made rain fall.


----------



## DarkFire (May 18, 2007)

oh, what are the creeps? and also why are people adding forms when they haven't advance rank yet?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 18, 2007)

I only got forms kuz I can merge with things. I doesn't really strengthen me. As for the creeps, I chose none for this one since Jack is still a bit new here


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 18, 2007)

ohh incase u missed it

all clones and and real jack jump in the air and start to fly hovering at about 15 feet in air
one of the clones flys towards ur direction at fast rate of speed
he seems to be chanting something


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 18, 2007)

"Bunshi Asemburu!: First Pillar: Wind!"

A pillar of translucent air is placed 40 Meters away from Jack not doing anything.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 18, 2007)

brb *dissapears form battle field*
sorry


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 18, 2007)

Pls hurry Jack!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

*whistles* .....there is noting to do........


----------



## .Near (May 18, 2007)

Lol.. still driving phantom insane is good.


----------



## Ninaya (May 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

a newbie ^^ Welcome to the nf ^^


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

No Face said:


> Lol.. still driving phantom insane is good.


= DAMN YOU!!! ILL KILL YOU WITH AN INFLATABLE BAT!!! BELIEVE THAT!!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

lol *watches phantom's rage with a inflatible bat* lol good times, good times.......


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

*Runs twards No face with rage and inflatable bate but trips on the floor and goes to sleep*Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 18, 2007)

wtf... using that inflatable bat... and you fell alsleep...

DAMNIT PHANTOM WAKE UP! THAT ONE'S TOO SMALL!

*Hands him 4 meter long, 1 meter wide inflatable bat


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

*Shoots Inflatable Bat*
*Smirks*
Wow,you guys really make me wonder sometimes...


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

* The bat hit me on the head thus waking me up* Ugh what was I doing again?........Oh yeah...DIE!!! *trips on first inflatable bat, hits head on the floor and goes to sleep......again* Zzzzzzzzzzzzz..........Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

*sighs* :sweat


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

*Puts Hand Over Face*
*Sighs*


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

Cronos said:


> *Shoots Inflatable Bat*
> *Smirks*
> Wow,you guys really make me wonder sometimes...


ohhh right, unlike me you think...


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Was that even english?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

........*sighs once again*


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

Ummm...*Punches himself in jaw causing him to go 'night,night'*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 18, 2007)

Okay. I'm bored. anyone wanna fight?

*Looks at Cronos and Phantom


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

No thanks man,I'm not in for a fight tonight.Sorry man.


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

I punched _myself_ in the jaw....*sigh*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 18, 2007)

Fine fine... I'm loggin' out then

Ja Ne, Phantom, Cronos, Blue


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

Ok....TEN SHUN!!! *Salutes to Kaitar*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

night renge.........


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Later Drk_-I mean Renge....


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

Ummm who are you talking to?!


----------



## .Near (May 18, 2007)

also can you draw a picture of an inflatable bat with my character xD!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

no my mama is asleep......


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

I'M BORED!..lol!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

No Face said:


> also can you draw a picture of an inflatable bat with my character xD!


WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!?!?!?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

*falls on the floor laughing very hard*


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

O.o .....Okaaayyy then...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

lol sorry just had to do that ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Uh huh....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

rrrrrreeeeeeaaalllllllllyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

That not fUNNY!!!


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Riiiiiiiiight........


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

..........V_V *leaves thread*


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

ALMOST 900 POSTS! Yeah!


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

No face say anything stupid and im gonna fight you tomorrow and 5 pm.


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

What would you want him to say?


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2007)

I dont know he already said he wants me to draw him with an inflatable bat...*leaves thread*


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

I'm all alone...Theres no one here besides me...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

me and noface are still here


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Me is here..... *steals phantom inflateale bat*
MIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

..........*whistles to self*


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

*Runs after BlueX with bat*


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

YEAAHHHH!!900th POST YEAH!ELITE TEACHER!lol!
*Grabs No Face by the neck*
No your not,not after what knightblood did....


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

*teleports away from cronos, next to BlueX, lightly taps her with the inflateable bat*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

lol i am a Special Jounin still
noface@ *turns around* hm? why are you tapping me with a inflatible bat?


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

*Takes Bat Hits No Face With Inflatable Bat*
Biatch.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

"BlueX-Sempai, Im bored!"


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

*Smacks No Face With Inflatable Bat Again*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

what is a Sempai?


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Something good I know that much...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

uh....can someone explain what that word is in ENGLISH!


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

_Senpai (先輩, Senpai? IPA: [sempai]) is a Japanese term (sometimes an honorific) for a person in a club or other organization, including a school or college, who is a senior (in other words, a member for longer or of a higher year) and mutually recognized as such. The junior counterpart is called kōhai (後輩, kōhai?). Senpai is often seen romanized as sempai, in accordance with the initial version of the Hepburn romanization system.

Senpai and kōhai are an essential element of Japanese age-based status relationships, similar to the way that family and other relationships are decided based on age, with even twins being divided into older and younger sibling. A young person may even be considered the senpai of an older person at times if the older person entered an organization, such as a company, at a later time than the younger person did.

In a Japanese school sports club, such as a baseball team, the kōhai are usually expected to perform various menial tasks for the senpai including washing clothes and cleaning. The kōhai may not be allowed to play the sport at all or have only limited opportunities to do so until they become senpai.

More than simple seniority, senpai implies a relationship with reciprocal obligations, somewhat similar to a mentoring relationship. A kōhai is expected to respect and obey their senpai, and the senpai in turn must guide, protect, and teach their kōhai as best they can. Senpai/kōhai relationships generally last for as long as the two people concerned stay in contact, even if the original context in which the senpai was senior is no longer relevant. _

There,good enough?
No Face that means you would also address me as Sempai.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

uh...........i guess......


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Okay then!


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

lol Wikipedia... and i dont respect you Cronos xD


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Well,you don't know me...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*smacks head and sighs* it looks like you two can't get along V_V


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

I can't get along with anyone....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

cronos@ then how do you get along with me?


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Your different.Your my wife,everyone else.I don't know what...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

actually me and BlueX have been having sex.,,secretly


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

*Looks Angrily At Ballistik*
DON'T EVER MAKE VULGAR LIES LIKE THAT EVVVVVEEEERRR!
Biatch!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

WTF! you wish...V_V keep ur fantisys to yourself


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

BTW:I thought you were joining the Boondocks FC Ballistik
OMG! 911 Posts!


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

*is still bored*
*is still poking BlueX with an inflateable bat (WERE DO I KEEP GETTING THEM IF CRONOS KEEPS HITTING ME WITH THEM?)*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*backs away from noface* stop poking me......


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

*Takes And Hits With Inflatable Bat Again*
Biatch...


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

"But im soooo bored 0.o"


Can i be your son!?!?!?!?! xD


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*hides behind cronos* that would be weird


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

*Hits Again*
Think again biatch...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*watches cronos hit noface*


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

IM SEARIOUS LOL... xD

*Hits Cronos with Inflateable Bat*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

no i don't want you as a son........


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

*Hits Again*
Biatch.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Ouch... -.-


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

cronos@ *starts to laugh at how many time you've said that*


----------



## Arrixam (May 19, 2007)

Hey, if you guys can't get along with each other than leave the team.  We watch each other's backs so if you can't do such a thing than leave.


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

And I'll do it again!
*Hits Again*
Biatch.
This place is for fighting,I'm fighting...


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Arrixam, ITS AN INFLATEABLE BAT

*pokes Arrixam with the inflateable bat*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*sighs* ...........


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

I think I keep sayin' biatch,because the new avatar just makes me feel like saying it...


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

that show phails.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*sighs once again* i am bored can we talk about somthing else?


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

@no face You phail,tell that to Ballistik,he'll go Ballistik on yo ass!


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

I DISAGREE!

Youd be a mean dad anyways...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

V_V i wonder why i hang out wit chu guys.....


----------



## Arrixam (May 19, 2007)

Hey!  Remember what happened to Vance?  Do you want the same fate to hapen to you too?  Then shut it!


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Cuz we is k00l?!?!

You <3 us!!!! xD!


----------



## Anjo (May 19, 2007)

What the hell is wrong with you guys?! Why are u yelling at KIKI-CHAN??!


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

What did i do Arrixam? Tell me...


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

You were a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) No Face Aj


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Your just another pre-pubesent kid that thinks he can talk shit, so please leave.


Anyway, what did i do Arrixam?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

You were a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

sup im back.... i take it my battle was long ago ended
also
*steals bat and runs away*
hehehe


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Yo King, nice to see ya.

   Lol, Arrixam is threatening you by using me, I feel noticed.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Hmm, and he wont answer my question, either.


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

So, King. How is your Horoko-Suto character coming along? I can give you some pointers if you need help.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

its going ok... 
yet to win battle thou... 
fought with NoFace actually as my first battle... 
lost pretty easily
but loving it so far...
i need to just think more in battles before i make my move....
i was having a good one with RengeMaster but had to leave due to girl friend wanted lunch lol
but yeh its really good!!!


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=alMa9tyvVjk[/YOUTUBE]


... I wish Arrixam didnt logout so he can tell me what i did WRONG -.-


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Phailed....


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

ahh k.... well im mainly a weather manipulator... using ice aswell
and i have an ability to freeze objects by simply wanting them to be... and being relativly close to it. but draw back being it slows me down and drains massive chakra

with the battle i had with NoFace i was bound in a shadow ball and even thou i can teleport... my teleporting ability is only places i can see... so kinda short distant... and his shadow ball was pitch black and had big poision tiped spikes
so i knew i was a gonner


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Well, try not to be too God-Like.

  I was mostly a strategist, and I was equaled with Kaitar. 

   I also managed to take and match 4 Rookies, and an Elite.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Yarly... anyway why are you here Vance?
Also, Arrixam should TELL ME WHAT I DID WRONG *goes to pm him*

Im still bored.


----------



## DarkFire (May 19, 2007)

yo vance, if ur not gonna afillate urself with us...plz dun post here and diss noface, and noface has changed now so he's the same as before...and idk what you said to arrxiam


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I am not discussing with No Face, and I am talking to King, he is my FRIEND and just because he is a member of the Holocaust means I cannot talk to him about his character? Phailed.

   I also believe that these threads have ruined the Fanfiction section as we know it, but I will leave that alone.


  @King

  If you need strategic help, ask me.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

yeh dw vance i knw when im beat... 
althought it mite sound like i think i have every power of the weather...i dnt
i knw the ones i can use and cant.... 
but kinda dnt want to say it here due to giving away secrets of battle....

EDIT:  vance ill keep it in mind =P


----------



## DarkFire (May 19, 2007)

metora serioously dun post if u dun like


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Meteora_7 said:


> this thread is 'Bothersome' ....



No offense,but if ya don't like it,screw you we do,get over it.
How's it goin' guys?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

As for strategy, if you try and use icicle attacks to trap him with clones, that'd be pretty good, but I suggest trapping him, having a huge amount of clones, let him hit you, fall, disable all of the clones. Lower the ice defense. He'll attack you, then just stick him with millions of icicle spears. In my opinion.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Good... Although i wish Vance would leave, every time he comes here it feels like something bad is going to happen to the thread.


ALSO, Vance, you WERE talking to me about a page ago.


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

King, you there man?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

ahh nice!!
if i ever do battle him again ill be sure to try it....
i was also thinking of attacking his flame.... just use all of my energy into trying that... once its out most of my ice attacks will destroy him hopefully
i have a plan.... again not going to say it... other wise he'll think of a counter .... but yeh the question also is if ill ever face him again haha


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I'll help you face, since you are a pawn you'll need some help, and I can help you.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Hmmm my flame? Talking about my hair? lol o.O


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Come on King, defeat Mizu for me.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Go away vance -.-'
I dont wish for a fight.


----------



## DarkFire (May 19, 2007)

its hard now, mizu is a fire user melts ice so trapping would not really help and with shadows, the thing about shadows, they can be used to find a true person...*cough help with clones*....

lol and i was thinking kage, you want to train under me?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

whos mizu??? lol im a bit lost


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

I WAS Mizu...

and sure Itachifire.


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Well,I'm loggin off.Later biatch.


----------



## DarkFire (May 19, 2007)

sweet, i'll add u to my sig


----------



## DarkFire (May 19, 2007)

mizu is noface, now he's kage


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

ahhh ok
makes sence now!!


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Ye, and theres a double post...


----------



## DarkFire (May 19, 2007)

i can't view this thread rite so when i post i can't delete or edit, can sum1 report my post? i can't delete it myself caus ei have use post reply so i can't see my post properly


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

hahah double trouble


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Well,night all.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

good nite... its only 4.49 pm but k hahahaha


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

its 2:00 AM here


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

america???
im in australia
nice 500th post btw


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

This is only your 142nd post.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

was in reference to noface
haha well my little flame is nothing compared to ur sun fire vance
lol


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I was a sniper, not a flame master.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

lol yeh again in reference to ur posts lol im sorry im not making sence
hahah
so can i ask y u decide to leave this?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Because Cronos and Blue annoyed me. I cursed them out, and Arrixam banned me. It's fun being hated.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

haha ahhh k
fair enough....i read some of the earlier battles
but didnt see much of u... so i was like... vace was here? hhahaah
but yeh thats kool


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

lol, I'm such a troublemaker


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

hahaha well atleast it stops the place being boring... not that it is thou
still what was ur abilities?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I was a sniper. 

  I would make three clones, and you'd think that one of them was the real me. You'd kill them all, and then, a sniper bullet would hit you in the neck or body, and your dead.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

haha fair
seems like a hard challenge


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I can train with you, if I wasn't banned lol.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

yea i knw... thats y i havent asked 
heheh


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Where is every1?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

asleep i think
seeing im on a different time zone no1s on when i am... makes it hard for battle but im cool with it


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

It's 4:00am here, what is it for you?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

6 pm here
this is y also in the RPG im also on at wierd times
hehe


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Wow, we're in different time zones.

   I had a play today. _Romeo and Juliet_

  In was Tybalt, and I was kicking some ass.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

hahaha fair
how old r u?
if u dnt mind me asking?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

13>my age...


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

ahh k
lol


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Hey, Revan is online, what's up buddy?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

ohhh ditched!!
lol


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Revan left?


----------



## Revan (May 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> Hey, Revan is online, what's up buddy?



...dloadin some music,doing some stuff,gonna play Kingdom Hearts 2 soon


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

says hes still here hes probe jsut reading from where he last saw

EDIT: yea hes here lol


----------



## Revan (May 19, 2007)

Yea...im here....Duel anyone?*transforms into armor form*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I'm leavin, seeya all later.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

kk bye bye
@Revan
ok  what are the conditions?


----------



## Revan (May 19, 2007)

you may make only 1 clone of yourself(servant or clone) and no overpowered jutsu/genjutsu (i'm a fire AND water user)


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

terms accepted
im a weatherand ice user
u go first


----------



## Revan (May 19, 2007)

*disapears and suddenly shouts* Mist Explosion *thick mist apears and Revan summons his clone+ Transforms into armored form(ava)*


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

*flys about 25 feet in the air*
produces ice katana
"this shall be intresting"


----------



## Revan (May 19, 2007)

''indeed'' *puts arm up in the air and says a word in an uknown language wich lets Scardealer apears right away*''Behind you....'' *stands with sword drawn in the fog* ''I can see right through the fog...no chance for you!''


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

teleports away form Scardealer
"well the i guess im going to have to get rid of this fog..."
hand seal
* a large gust of wind flows over the battle field liffitn the fog*


----------



## Revan (May 19, 2007)

*re-apears with Mutant Form Clone (Scardealer is sword)* Hahahaha....you'l be poisioned by one slash of Scardealer! (Katon Goukakyuu no Jutsu !) *spits out huge fireball*


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

(sorry had to disconnect there...)
*lowers he air temp around body to - 60 degrees*
flame hits JAck dead on
i smerk
"it will need to be alot hotter than that to hurt me"
lands on the ground and create a large wall of ice around me
ur up


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

*walks up to the battle field and raises self in air with chakara strings*
"poisoned by one slash with scardealer...*snicker* Why would you yell that to your opponent _before_ you hit them?"
*continues watching fight and glances around for someone else to take on*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*pops in* hello everybody ^^


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

ello blueX do you have an aim? i want to fight, but forum battles take to long


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

i have aim at my house, but i am at my grandma's right now and my grandma have Im (msn)


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

i have currently had 3 battles.... first i lost... 2nd i did not finish.... 3rd did not finish


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

ok this came out of nowhere but this is funny so please watch it.....
Link removed


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

blueX i have trillian...i think it works with msn want to try?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

i have never heard of that before


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

*teleports behind blue and pokes her with the inflateable bat*

"Hai BlueX-Sempai"


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

also that youtube movie was pretty funny...well what is your account ill see if we can


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

noface- your lucky cronos isn't online
materpillar- i don't have a youtube account......


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

i ment on the IM thing...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

oh, i will pm it to you


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

meh i got it but i dont think it works 
ah well maybe some other time...is anyone else on?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

oh well..........


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

Holy crap... I leave yesterday threatnig people w/ an inflatable bat and all hell breaks loose after I leave?!


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

ive been on for so long.... and was all on my own


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

hey gunso or kingy do you have an aim?


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Im bored... :9 someone fight.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

woah what did i miss? i was talking to one of my retarded friends on Im (msn)


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

nah ive only got msn.... soz


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

hmmm ill fight someone on aim cause forum fights take WAYYY to long


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

but with aim fights there isnt a crowd


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

hey king do you want to talk on Im?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

yea ok if u like
ill pm u my addy


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

ok *waits for pm*


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

sent it =)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

lol i noticed ^^


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

didnt work.... *sniff sniff*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

oh well...V_V


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

OK WHOS GONNA FIGHT TODAY!?!


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

*raises arms, large black stomy clouds fill the sky. lighting bolts strike me as heavy rain creates a flood. I make all the water turn to ice*
"damn that blows"
*falls to the ground due to drained all of chakra*
"urghhhh"


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*rusehes over to king* you just had to act stupid didn't you....


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

"im sorry.... i jsut...... got...... so an......gry"
*closes eyes*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

O.o i didn't mean to make you cry.... *helps him up*


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

(wasnt crying.... was passing out but ill run with it)
thank you
"i must focus more chakra to become stronger"


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

king, did you finish your fight with Revan?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

nope... lol
i have currently 2 unfinished fights


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

......I LOVE STEWART *is random today* this is when he gets his picture taken....
Link removed


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Come on king... I am looking forward to seeing you get bvetter. PM me andwe can have lessons if you want through PM.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

ok.... that means ill be having forbidden training heheheh yay


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*smacks head* ..........


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

* passes blue a coke*

"thanks for the help up"


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

thanks *opens can of coke*


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

"Hey... i want coke o.O"

"your all so mean to me ><"


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*tosses noface a coke* here you go


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

"no probs"
*sits down waiting for something to happen*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

*gives king coke*

  Get up sissy! We have training to do! 

  lol.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*whistles to myself* .........


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

*catchs coke*
ok mybad, 
*jumos up and walks off with vance
"catch yas later"


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Oh, king sent me a PM... Better answer. He'll be surprised to see the training I am giving him.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

king@ k see ya


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

"Thanks! ^.^"

*pops open the coke and drinks it slowly*

**


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

king left?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

i don't know...........


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

i was walking off with u....? but then tripped over and had to restart hahahah


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

No Face said:


> "Thanks! ^.^"
> 
> *pops open the coke and drinks it slowly*
> 
> **



why are chu sad?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

He be sayin crazy jive stuff


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

...............


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

*gives NoFace special choc chip cookies*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Lol, where did Hakanami go? And where is Asylum?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

...well right now this thread is pretty slow.....
vance@ i dunno


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

*YAY CHOCOLATE*

*Nibbles on chocolate*


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

that will cheer u up


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

welp since this thread is slow i am going to the adopt a member fc bye bye for now....


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

YOU ADOPT ME! xD


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

i adopted 2 people already


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

This thread is getting spammed up,


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

lol now it is


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I'm leaving...


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

YAYAYAYAYAY o.O adopt meh though?


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

Actually, it's been pretty spammed up for quite some time. Lol.

It's not like it matters now, I just sortof let y'all do whatever you want to this thread. The new battledome is getting opened up today though, so there won't be any spamming in it. 

Why was Vance here anyways? He usually does pop in and out of things, but there's normally some kind of purpose behind it.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

hes just checking up on me i think


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

1. thats what i was wondering and
2. that will be a boring battledome


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Afternoon everyone,how's it hangin'?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

hey
pretty tierd... its 3 am lol


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

hello, any1 want to fight me on aim?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

What happen to the fighting!you guys better start fighting so this thread wont get closed.


Thats what i did to BlueX last night


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Hey Ballistik
*Punches In The Face*
Biatch.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

why must i get tortured.......about 95% of the holocaust people are pervs


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

i will fight someone but i would rather not do it in this forum, the fights don't ever seem to get finished


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Ha, Ballistik has a bigger dick than Cronos 

  Also, Cronos, who negged me using your name? I got two negs from Cronos.


----------



## Anjo (May 19, 2007)

Hi...........


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

@ BlueX
y r we perves?


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> Ha, Ballistik has a bigger dick than Cronos
> 
> Also, Cronos, who negged me using your name? I got two negs from Cronos.



I frikkin' negged you once...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

vance@ i have never neg repped anyone, even if it was the people that i hated...
ama@ HEY SISSY! 
king@ most people are, well there are alot of things that i don't want to repeat


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

the spam it overwhelms me


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

lol, I know, then it said

   *I am sick and tired of your FUCKING neg reps! Cronos*

  I know you negged me, and I did it back, but who used your name? It's kind of gay.


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

That one was mine,but I only did once so I don't know...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

i got a neg rep from you vance saying " i got banned for good "


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Check your rep...


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

*appears back form training*
"hey..... we need to really stop the spam some how"
*shows off sig*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I did that neg rep Blue 

  Oh yeah, ther was another neg rep, it said...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*goes to check rep*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

The first neg rep said Your gay-Cronos

  I believe that was BlueX...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

i have never neg repped anyone....i am damn serious.....


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

I cant rep... It says ive repped Blue too many times


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Yeah,by you Vance.if not then someone else who hates me.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

noface@ you need to rep other people before you can rep me again


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Damn, Jackal&Casull is here. Yo, join the Holocaust.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Meh, Crap -.-


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

guro, join this Holocaust as well. Just don't curse, or ya get banned.


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

What the Hell?9 members veiwing this thread....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

woah lots of people ^^


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

ITS HAX I SAY! HAX!


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

This thread wins and fails at the same time.


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

lol ^^


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

*proceeds to attack everyone out of boredom*


^^maybe i just got myself into some dead crap there didn't i?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

THIS IS SPARTA.


  Wanna go fight Cronos? In the Blender?


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

I was waitinng for someone to say "THIS IS SPARTA!!!"


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

.............*dodges attacks from materpillar*


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

*Kicks Materpiller*
Biatch.


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Uh, Cronos, want to go fight in the Blender? Create a thread called Vance...

  Then I'll answer.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

this thread is spam city lol


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

fly back...hmmm seems your the only one who cares cronos, how about a rematch?

*summons caterpillar* i believe you have seen him before?
*throws kunai at you*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

GTFO Blue, Cronos and I>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> x100000 You in spamming.


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

you talking to me? im trying to avoid spamming...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*sighs* ............


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

I got 2 neg reps from cronos before like 2 weeks ago the first one said.

"ASSOLE-Cronos" and then i got a second one and it said "YOU SUCK,I'm Cronos"

But me and Cronos cool....Boondock4lyfe


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

well it looks like im not fighting, blagh
Ballistik you have an aim?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I guess Cronos doesn't want to Blender battle.


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

wtf is a blender battle?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Go to the Konoha Blender.

 Make a thread called "WTF is this Place?"

 You'll get an answer.


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

hmmm this is really boring i think im going to leave


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Create that thread in the Blender.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

@ vance, seeing i did the training do i get granted any special jutsu's?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Yes, you should, however, go to tektek.org, and add the sniper goggles to your character. 

  Look for them, and add them. You can now snipe enemies. Plus, you don't have to just focus on that, you can focus on a wide variety of attacks.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

Wicked !!!
forbidden training paid off!!!!
 vance


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I can also give you lessons on sniping once you get the goggles.


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

Oi.

Your aware accepting training from a banned/(I don't know what he is) member puts you at risk of both Treason, as well as Suspected Insubordination.

Not that it's a big deal or anything, but I figure it makes things more interesting to see how you'll react to said charges.

@Vance:

Why exactly are you training/ inviting people (You did it like three pages back) anyhow.

I hate to keep bringing this up on you, but you keep saying that you want nothing to do with us, then like two days later you show up again (probably out of boredom) and post oncemore. 

I don't really mind all too much what you do at the moment. I just get annoyed cause the whole thing seems too wishy-washy, like you can't make up your mind which side of the fence you want to be on.

Just being honest, that kind of thingl annoys me a great deal. No matter who it is, I'm a firm believer in making a choice and sticking with it. Neutrality is almost always only temporary afterall.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

ahh k kool
well i have currently updated apperance
hehe
but for now i will say good nite going to bed... 4.38am
ttyl

EDIT: 
@HAKA if u would like to contact me to talk about it jsut pm and ill address it in the morning... head way to tired to think straight
thanks -KIng


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Alright, King is my friend. And it doesn't seem as if anyone is helping out, and king is a cool guy. I am expecting YOU to help him Hakanami if I cannot. If you ban because of Treason, expect a very flamed message. That's fascist, gay, and a retarded thing to do.  Just being honest.


----------



## Jink (May 19, 2007)

Have you seen the ghost of Tom?
Long white bones with the rest all gone?
Oooooooooh Ooooh Oooooooooooh
Wouldn't it be chilly with no skin on?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Hey Natsu, wanna suck some vagina in the Blender?


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

Allright, not sure if it would be a facist thing to do... Then again the definition of the word is hard to remember right now....Anyways.

Well, Like I said I don't do the whole apprentice thing/ training a member under my wing kind of ideal. So me helping him like that can just go ahead and be thrown out the window.

And seeing as you missed it, let me restate what I did say:

_
"Not that it's a big deal or anything, but I figure it makes things more interesting to see how you'll react to said charges."_

Do you honestly think I'd ban him for something so trivial? Maybe if I had a problem with you, then yeah I would. But I even said I don't really care what you do. I was just curious how he'd react to it, if I said he was under those charges. A joke of sorts. 

However, I suppose seeing how little jokes I make, it can be miscontrewed as me getting ready to ban him. No harm no foul.

As far as your concerned, I really wouldn't mind too much if you sent me a flamed message in response. I mean you can if you want, but if I had a good reason to do what I did, then flames shouldn't mean too much.

But like I said, there's no real reason to do so. The whole post was a joke, and me stating that I don't like it when people can't make up their minds.


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I only flame others when they are unfair. I will remain friends with them, as you said, I am a jerk/flamer 50% of the time.

  Oh, and No Face. Taxman told me who sent that other neg message with Cronos's name. It was you. Why would you put someone else's name with a neg message? Taxman might ban you from the forum because of that.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Hey Vance... How the fuck can you train someone if you don't exist?

Hmm really... Considering that my friend was on my computer... and he hates naruto -.-


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

No Face, why did you neg me using Cronos's name?


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

I told you, my friend was on my computer while i was playing WoW downstairs.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*walks in* what did i miss......


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

That doesn't make sense No Face...

  Ello Blue.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Well, you missed my friend neg-repping Vance with Cronos's name, umm and a bunch of spam basicly.

Really Vance, I have a laptop and a PC, i went downstairs to play WoW while my friend went on the computer up here because he was bored.

(you wouldent know because you dont have friends.)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

.....ok......
and hi vance.....


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

Yeah I know. And that's true, you are a jerk/flamer a pretty good percentage of the time. 50% might be a bit excessive, but your quick temper has a tendency to make you look like that.

Thing is, Since the first time I reviewed Changes back in like... Feburary:

When have I been unfair?

@Kage:

He still exists... He was banned, not destroyed.

It's like if you go to vegas, gamble for alittle bit, and then get kicked out. Though you may no longer be present, your impression, and your money are still left behind.

So if you want to get Rp-technical he could still train a member. Thusly, why I asked king why he left the hideout to seek training, from a banned member. And how rp-technically he could get banned. 

Not that any of it will actually happen, I was just curious.

Edit: Is he also the one who negged me? I thought it was someone who was pissed off at how the entire incident last week ended. All mine said was "asdf."

Then again I don't really care about Neg's anyhow.

Lo, Blue.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

So... we are like Konoha and he is like Orochimaru, so that makes King the emo Sasuke. o.O


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

No Face, it doesn't matter. If this is true, then your not careful, and you'll get banned. It'll be your friends fault. Don't you know how to log out?

   If you give your friends passwords, they will havoc.

  (I gave my friend my password once, and he caused havoc. Cursimg and flaming a certain member named Serac.)


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

No Face said:


> So... we are like Konoha and he is like Orochimaru, so that makes King the emo Sasuke. o.O



......

Yeah sure... I'll go with that.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Well, not that i didnt logout, its just that my cookies saved my password


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Delete your cookies then. I always do that,.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

I dont... i dont have this site bookmarked yet so i use the down arrow on the address bar. *goes to bookmark*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

When you log out, you  clear cookies...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

i am no wiz at computers, so what are cookies?


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

Well now that that's been settled,

 I need to see one more fight before I can put up the new battle dome (In the Parlour.) So... Who'd like to fight who? Need the new backrounds, and rules to be in effect. And all that jazz.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Cookies are what are baked in an oven silly... lol


not really for computers, but they save information such as: Webpages, Passwords...ext. and they are stored inside of a file on your computer were they can easily be deleted.


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Cookies attach to your server when you browse the internet. They are not necissarily bad, but they are not truly good.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

noface@ ok thanks, just wondering
vance@ so they are basically worthless?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Yes, they are rather annoying.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

lol ok


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Cookies taste good ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

i love chocolate chip ^^


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I love spam.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

YAY *tries to find pictures of spam* SPAM ARMY!!!!!!!!


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

^^^Spam ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

this pic is very big so i willl call it the spam king.......


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

big spam... lol


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Seriously, stop spamming.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

awwwww......sorry


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

is spamming were you throw this at eachother?:




Anywayyyyyyyys who is going to fight today?


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

Hakanami or no face do you have an aim account i could fight you on?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*looks at my empty pm box* ...........wahhhh!


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Aim: No
Msn: Yes
Yahoo: Yes
Skype: No


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

Ill fight now...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 19, 2007)

I got nothing to do. May I join in a fight?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*opens a can of coke*


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

Nah, I don't do Aim, or Myspace or anything like that... My account here is all I have.

I don't really care who fights, I'm still just looking to see a good fight with all the new rules in play before the new Battledome and statbook get put up.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

*Opens Mountain Dew*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

man i am so bored......the forum is slow today.........


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

blueX i made an MSN account cause i was bored so now we can fight...ill pm my name to you if you want


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

my msn thing wont let me talk to anyone that isn't on my list and it won't let me add anymore people.....


----------



## materpillar (May 19, 2007)

... 

*sigh* anyone else want to fight on aim or msn


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

i can fight you when i get home cuz i have aim over at my house


----------



## Anjo (May 19, 2007)

I finally got it the way i wanted:


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

coolio....... what's up


----------



## Anjo (May 19, 2007)

Nothing much.^_^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

the forum is so slow isn't it?


----------



## Anjo (May 19, 2007)

Yup......><


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

man this sucks


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Srsly... i know it does -.-


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 19, 2007)

*blinks* did I miss something?


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

Why don't y'all hang out at our own forums for awhile then, till this clog slows down, Or something like that.

I know I'm going to go prep my stories so I can post them up at our forums. ( Blue Sig Link)

I figure when things slow down we can get a fight going.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 19, 2007)

*eats cat cookies* ...this is stale...when is Kaitar going to get me more?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*opens up a sobe*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 19, 2007)

Does anyone play Naruto-Arena?  I wanna fight someone!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

nope i don't


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

ILL FIGHT YOU ON HERE! *ROAR*

*Hits Asylum with an inflateable bat*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

gawd not the inflatible bat again....*hangs head*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 19, 2007)

*sigh*  Mizu, cut it out for the love of me!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

*is watching a pointless youtube vid*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 19, 2007)

I'm trying to play Naruto-Arena...but I'm bored.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

the forum is slow today....... *sighs and watches pointless vids*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 19, 2007)

True...so what's new with you cutey?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

O.O did you just call me cutey?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 19, 2007)

Ur the only one online no?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Perverted Asylum :amazed


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

uhhh....*backs away from asylum*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Blue, you better leave...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

O.O *smacks head* not you too......*hangs head*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Yes me too...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

i have to go home now *yea salvation* brb.......


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Aww, she's gone.

  Anyways, how was your "vacation" Asylum?


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

I don't see how the word "cutey" is perverted. Hell, I could call BlueX cutey if I felt like it, but It wouldn't mean anything if I wasn't sincere about it. Which I'm not.

Blue, I think it's just a joke. You and Jet are the only girls in the group, so of course you might get a bit of slack from a predominantly male RP group. The fact that your e-married to cronos kindof leads to the "Well my **** is bigger then his" complex(That one was a bit perverted.) Not to mention jealousy. 

When I played MMORPG's, my sister got the same slack and crap that you did. And when I made the mistake of roleplaying as a Mithra (Cat girl) I got it as well. 

The key is to take the My sister/Jet kind of attitude, and don't take any crap. If you seem like you can fight your way out of a situation. I mean Jet can be mean as crap, and notice how very few of us mess with them when their own.

Unless of course you meet a guy who is attracted to powerful women.... Myself one of them, so I can empathize. If that's the case then you just have bad luck.

Of course, I'd never be e-attracted to you at all, so don't get any ideas. For one, I'm older and I like older women. And two, well... it's online? I mean for the whole e-marriage thing is just a tad bit odd. Sure I'd give it a shot, but never with you.

Much like the other members of the group, I mostly look at y'all as subordinates.

Or you could just ignore them... Either way should work.


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I hate submissive women. Them bitches tough broads are my type.


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

I may have slightly meant that... But i didn't say it like that --;


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

man my computer is slow.......i hate this............what did i miss?


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

Noting, apart from the post I made about the whole "peversion" dilema.

Anyone want to fight? I'm feeling a bit bored.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

"Anyone got chocolate?"


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

if anyone wants to talk to me, pm because my computer is slow and i mean very slow.........


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Sexual talk


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

no not that.........


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Your comp is really slow, you posted 2x.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

sorry, i have bad internet connection V_V


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

lol @No Face


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Lawl blues comp sucks xD.


Vance, seariously do you have chocolate?!?!?!?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I have something in my front pocket covered in chocolate and nuts


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

^^^BETTER CHOCOLATE^^^


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

VERY sour chocolate... With bits of white chocolae inside.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Ugh, gross...


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

*Turns blue* oh god.......


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

Dude Cronos why did you neg rep me?


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Fuck... dont tell me it was my fucking friend again -.- now im seariously going to fucking put a pass on my comp -.-

edit: WTF... my rep isnt working... i was going to give you your rep back (incase it was my friend ><)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

it said "Boondocks suck-Cronos".

Kinda weird sicne cronos has a boondock avy


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

well ill give you rep.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

lol lickage


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

*wakes up*
"hey how u guys going?"
*shows every1 large block of chocolate.......*
"Want some?"


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

*Jump and steal chocolate*

MINEEEEE


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

*kills king and takes chocolate*

  Yum

  *heats it up, and dips penis in it*

  *white bits of chocolate appear*

   Ahh.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

YOU ARE FUCKED UP


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

.........lets go with a yes.


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

*White bits of chocolate hit No Face and Giroro.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

*Wipes up the "White Chocolate"*
"FUCKING GROSS BASTARD!"
*Runs away*

PHANTOM WORK ON MEH PICKTURE!!!!!!!@#$!@#$


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Waiting for BlueX to post...


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

*Teleports behind BlueX*
*Starts poking her with inflateable bat*
"HI BLUEX-SEMPAI!"


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

No Face im reportingYou were the one who impersionated as Cronos the whole time dude when you neg repped me.


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

LISTEN MAN I GOT A LIFE TOO. RIGHT NOW GOHARDGUITARMAN HAS A CERTAIN BOOK WHICH HELP ME WITH POSES OK!? AND ANOTHER THING! Vance right now Im nowhere near mad because of what you did to get you booted so stop torturing me!


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

FFS, how many times do i have to tell you people that my fucking friend is fucking with my damn computer.


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

Im not goin to say anything...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

LOL KAY...


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Shat up Giroro, and have a sense of humor.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

FFS i even disabled my rep because of him...


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Who No Face? Cronos?


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

My friend. -.-


i cant play WoW on this comp so i play it on my Laptop downstairs sometimes.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

*gets up*
"what the fudge..... there was enough chocolate for all....son of a...."
*gose to attack vance b t remembers training(hehehe rub it in..... i like being sasuke ) throws 4 kunai in different directions.... each hitting vances clones, appears behind real vance*
"that wasnt very nice"


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I'm banned from Horoko-Suto, I only walk around, smoking my pipe, raping you bitches once in a while.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

So your emo? lol


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> Shat up Giroro, and have a sense of humor.


   THATS MESSED UP! I do too have a sense of humor. Hello?! Inflatable bat! So you can take yur fake choclate and go home before i take my foot and shove into the tiny crevaces of yur ASS!!! Just kiddin yur the best Vance.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

No Face said:


> My friend. -.-
> 
> 
> i cant play WoW on this comp so i play it on my Laptop downstairs sometimes.



What fucking class are you?What lvl?What server?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Giroro, seriously, that avy you have gives me wild and amazing orgasms every day. I scream and cream my jeans seeing him cry. I wish those tears were sperm that I was letting off. I'm so hot. Oh god yes!!!!!!


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Warlock/Shaman, 49 and 44, Destromath/Anetron(sp)


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

OMG! No Face's avy is two monsters having buttsecks! :XD


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Wtf... its a UD Warlock and his pet Succubis lol


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> Giroro, seriously, that avy you have gives me wild and amazing orgasms every day. I scream and cream my jeans seeing him cry. I wish those tears were sperm that I was letting off. I'm so hot. Oh god yes!!!!!!


...............................................................


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

*Comes all over the screen, mostly on Giroro's avy*


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

I like spam too.


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

*Strangles Vance and cut off his balls with a hot knife*............


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

No Face said:


> Warlock/Shaman, 49 and 44, Destromath/Anetron(sp)



I have a human paladin and a tauren druid.Warlocks=OP.JK


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

*Grabs Giroro*
"thats enough... i cant let u do what ur doing"
*creats ice katana*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

*jumps in fight*
Broly Time!


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

*produces many clones each with an ice katana*


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 19, 2007)

is anyone one rite now?
If yes fight me while i have the chance...


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

*shadow needle: shower attack (needles fly out of the shadows hitting the Bunshins)*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

*Rapes Giroro*


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

Oh for gawds sake! *Grabs the real Jacks feet and proceeds to beat his clones and vance down with jack as if he were a baseball bat* Im a white knight for gods sake. You on the other hand are just a pawn.

oh btw Vance...Im a guy you GAY BASTARD!!!


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Lol, king, go fight someone.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

*Grabs bat* IM A WHITE KNIGHT TOO O.o


dieeeeeeee3


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

*all the clones teleported before the needles hit, they suround Kage
with all there power combined they lower the temp to an outstanding -350 degrees...... *

EDIT:
god dam my net is slow


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

*increses temp to 120 degrees*

*Suddenly slips into the shadows*


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 19, 2007)

WHAT THE FRICK Y ARE YOU GUYS IGNORING MEEEEE!!!!

*rushes at giroro and kicks in the chest sending him flying*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I made chapter four in The Bonds From Within...

   I miss Ballistik and salmonking.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 19, 2007)

*disappears to play stalker*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

KinkofKing wanna play me in Naruto-arena?


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Dun leave here.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

"heh, im the only stalker here..."
*Soundless, pitch black kunai fly out after you... not being noticed."


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I don't stalk, I'll just make love to anyone I want.


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

GoHardGuitarMan said:


> WHAT THE FRICK Y ARE YOU GUYS IGNORING MEEEEE!!!!
> 
> *rushes at giroro and kicks in the chest sending him flying*


YOU DUMB SHIT!!! I PWN YUR ASS ANYDAY!!! *Grabes crows neck and strangles him and he passes out*


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

Lol... Strangely enough. I'm not suprised you guys got around to this... 

All I'm going to say, and it's shameless advertising in a sea of spam... Is check the sig. The stuff in the blue.

Y'all have fun lol.


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Ballistik, change ur name to Master Broly, that's cool.



  *Rapes Hakanami*

  The wiser the man, the jucier the ass!


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 19, 2007)

*wakes up*

huh? where the crap am i? 

*looks at giroro*
YOU!!!  ILL RIP YOUR HEART OUT!!

kets settle this like men. I'll fight u.


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Lol 27 posts?


----------



## DarkFire (May 19, 2007)

wtf vance dun rape hakanami, its not nice and seriously, guyz use the stages rules and ppl be creeps


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

he doesn't have internet service at his house

@Crow: Focus yur anger at Vance. He a rapist


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Hey when will my pickture be done?!


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 19, 2007)

yea. im at my pops house. (yes i call my dad pops... i have no clue why)

 wait a minute...wtf?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> Ballistik, change ur name to Master Broly, that's cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm changing my name on friday...its going to be a surprise


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

It's going to LIK, ain't it?


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

Lol, just ignore it for the moment. We'll worry about the rules in the next battledome. This one has pretty much gone to the birds in terms of efficiency.

And I don't mind.

One must realize that sometimes, people just like to have fun. So this is just one of those times. 

Though I don't usually do this kind of thing, I know that if I tried to be tyrannical with power then nothing would be accomplished, and we'd end up caring very little about eachother.

This messing around causes unity, and there's nothing wrong with that.

So just sit back, relax, and enjoy the spam. We can worry about what comes next later.


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

No Face said:


> Hey when will my pickture be done?!


 SHUT THE HELL UP!!!!


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Lol, just ignore it for the moment. We'll worry about the rules in the next battledome. This one has pretty much gone to the birds in terms of efficiency.
> 
> And I don't mind.
> 
> ...



  *Inserts baby making device in mouth*'

   .... Oh come on, this is supposed to be done in a second!


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

*turns blue and sick*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Ya'll noobs with low rep comapred to me..

 Just before, 6 people negged me anonomously, and I still stood tall. I got negged by No Face and Cronos, and I still raped ya'll.


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 19, 2007)

i dont wanna get raped...


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> Ya'll noobs with low rep comapred to me..
> 
> Just before, 6 people negged me anonomously, and I still stood tall. I got negged by No Face and Cronos, and I still raped ya'll.


oh gee i wonder why.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

i need to become a senior member since i cant get into the Bh


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 19, 2007)

giroro answer my question


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

GoHardGuitarMan said:


> giroro answer my question


What question?


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 19, 2007)

do you wanna fight me or not while i have the chance


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

No cause im in the middle of making a new fic and it will be kinda hard to do that and fight you at the same time.


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

What fic are u makin. It isn't a Naru Harem.  I hate Naruto,...


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 19, 2007)

oh well your loss, any other takers?


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> What fic are u makin. It isn't a Naru Harem.  I hate Naruto,...


No its called Konoha next generation of ninja's. and the pairing is undecieded.


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

No NaruTema, or I will cut your balls off, and rape the hole that was there from your balls.


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 19, 2007)

ow... that is wrong on many different levels

(i got to sign off rite now ~peace out yall~)


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

.........im a guy you moron.


----------



## nerds_with_guns (May 19, 2007)

pisha!!! *enters in a giant explosion* wut up bitchs, who wants to take me?


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> *Inserts baby making device in mouth*'
> 
> .... Oh come on, this is supposed to be done in a second!



Wow... That was seriously messed up....

Hell, I might Neg rep you too.


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

I agree that was so wrong on so many levels that I cant count em all with my fingers.


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Wow... That was seriously messed up....
> 
> Hell, I might Neg rep you too.



  Your a n00bie glorious beacon of light, you phail. :rofl


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

I cant count them with how many numbers there are after the decimal in pie.. (3.145, usually)


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

uh huh.....


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

...Your point i what exactly?

  Itachi U is back online!


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Probably because of me...I P.M'ed him last night...


----------



## salmonking2 (May 19, 2007)

grilled cheese samitch......


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

Yo Cronos you got framed before!

Salmon King STOP SPAMMING YOU FISH FACE PANZI!!!!


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

...Uhhh....No....I....remember....when....Cronos....was....Agent_Itachi....and....we....were....friends....Those....times.....were....so....GAY!


----------



## Dogma (May 19, 2007)

Yeah but it is Vance afterall.... I suppose when you think about it that way, there's not as good of a reason to get all apprehensive and annoyed. It was still pretty disgusting though.

So I'll say this, Y'all leave me out of your perveted games or stupidity, espicially if your going to make posts likes that. Sense of humor or whatever, what makes you laugh can make another curse. 

Edit: It's pretty funny to see how quickly you try to piss people off though.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 19, 2007)

Giroro_Gunso said:


> Yo Cronos you got framed before!
> 
> Salmon King STOP SPAMMING YOU FISH FACE PANZI!!!!



suk ma dik ya monkey fuking horse cum licker. haha jk


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

.............*Pulls out a gun and shoots salmon king*


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Nicely said salmon *RAPES*


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

.... Wow Vance, you rape everything you see


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

*Rapes No Face*


----------



## salmonking2 (May 19, 2007)

wait vance..... who did you rape?


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

Me......AND IM A GUY WHICH MEANS VANCE IS GAY!!!


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

lolz!Vance is So Gay!


----------



## salmonking2 (May 19, 2007)

yeah, i mean, its not like it wasnt obvios.....lol  jk vance


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

Lol good one Cronos


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Cronos. I want to stick my fresh meat in the walls of your pooper, forcing it down your dairy air faster and harder. Then, let the walls  encave, and let me release my seamen in your poop deck, and let then jerk around. My newly softened meat will be good... until tomorrow.


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Okay now your borderlining psychopath here,you sir are a serial rapist.


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> Cronos. I want to stick my fresh meat in the walls of your pooper, forcing it down your dairy air faster and harder. Then, let the walls encave, and let me release my seamen in your poop deck, and let then jerk around. My newly softened meat will be good... until tomorrow.


I can't help but think your gender confused...


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Serial and proud.


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Someone PLEASE sick a mod on him for god sake...


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

And gender confused! dont forget it! HURRY HIDE THE WOMEN AND CHILDREN!


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

Why are you such an ass Cronos? You come here to start trouble, and you get like a whiny little bitch when I make fun of you.


----------



## Omega (May 19, 2007)

*sigh* not again vance....you alredy got one Holocaust thread closed, dont do it again


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> Why are you such an ass Cronos? You come here to start trouble, and you get like a whiny little bitch when I make fun of you.



Dude,you start the fighting with your gay ass remarks and jokes end of story.
And yeah I heard what happened while I was gone...


----------



## Vance (May 19, 2007)

I didn't say anything to you... :rofl I'm out.


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> I didn't say anything to you... :rofl I'm out.



Not to me you didn't but I know who...


----------



## .Near (May 19, 2007)

Vance just leave... -.-


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

AND HE'S OUTA HERE!!! lol!


----------



## Dogma (May 20, 2007)

Allright looking that entire thing over... I can see something I might have missed before.

There's a conflict between Vance, BlueX and Cronos. One that's much bigger then the "Vance Incident" it seems. And considering we have a few posts that will be quite interesting to explain later on, I think it's time someone tells me just what's going on. 

I don't like this crap one bit, and I'm sick and tired of "He did this" , "He did that" crap. Right now the one who is at fault is Vance, but I think there's something much more deep then that going on. If there was an incident today, or since then, then tell me.

Cause if something like this starts happening again, and it isn't just one persons fault. Then I will start banning, and closing some things down.


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Haka, youve been more like a leader or co-leader lately, other than a general.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Allright looking that entire thing over... I can see something I might have missed before.
> 
> There's a conflict between Vance, BlueX and Cronos. One that's much bigger then the "Vance Incident" it seems. And considering we have a few posts that will be quite interesting to explain later on, I think it's time someone tells me just what's going on.
> 
> ...


Okay,the main reason I get pissed alot around here is because of Vance's overuse of crude jokes mostley directed toward me,him also along with Asylum hitting on my wife which pisses me off to no end especially while I'm not here.It just makes me so angry and I can't take Vance and his jokes or Asylum hitting on Blue,I simply can't take it anymore.That is the explination of my angry "fuck you" attitude towards them and others at times.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Dude, get off the internet then. The internet is made to be fucked up. It is not made to have fucking e-relationships. You need to get a real life, and stop fucking being a complete douchebag. Have a sense of Fucking Humor.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Vance said:


> Dude, get off the internet then. The internet is made to be fucked up. It is not made to have fucking e-relationships. You need to get a real life, and stop fucking being a complete douchebag. Have a sense of Fucking Humor.



I HAVE a sense of humor,but you use that humor too much,it's just annoying...


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Listen, all hate aside, let's put it all behind us. Let's start again, okay? Or, you can be a prick, and I can be a prick. I'm worse than you Cronos.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Vance said:


> Listen, all hate aside, let's put it all behind us. Let's start again, okay? Or, you can be a prick, and I can be a prick. I'm worse than you Cronos.



I agree,bickering all the time like this is just stupid,it makes us look stupid ourselves,we don't want people to think were stupid,'cuz were not.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

lol, alright, I can leave happily.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Your leaving?Well,see ya.


----------



## Dogma (May 20, 2007)

I've been more like a Leader or Co-leader, because the situation mandates it. If I sat around and did nothing and let another one of our threads break apart then what good does it do? 

That and I have a tendency to be a pretty good leader anyhow. 

That being said,

Cronos, and Vance Let's end this once in for all

Cronos,

This is the internet, a forum where both boys and girls of all ages post and do things on a more fantasy related element. The fact that this is a predominatly male group, where the level of maturity is pretty low, apart from a couple of  members. 

So people hitting on BlueX, is something that is inevitable. In fact, it should be far from suprising, because she doesn't really get vocally pissed about it the same way you do. If she changed this aspect, then maybe, but i doubt it. Unless she just says she's a man, then there's not much that can be done.

You must realize that there are people like Vance who see's "No" as a challenge. And will challenge you in everything you do. The key is realising that though they're hitting on her, it changes nothing. Words are words, and that's about that.

Vance, 

Your really childish if you have to pick fights with everyone, and your also free from blame. Then again, you've told everyone that you don't care about flaming others, and will say what you want no matter what.

I can say from experiance, that this attitude will get you almost no where in life. But it's you decision.

Your sense of humour may be funny at times, but making a post about sticking your junk in someone's pooper isnt to most people. I personally, didn't find it funny at all. It was pretty sick. 

You can make a joke, and that's good. You can say what you want, that's good as well. But unless you realise that there are some things that can be said and some things that can, then there's nothing.

Like I know I have freedom of speech, But I also know that due to the color of my skin, there's a limit on what I can say to others without causing conflicts. Freedom of speech is nice, but being an ass under the guise of our first amendment is not.

I'm not telling y'all to be friends, I think y'all should, but it's not my deal. I'm telling y'all that you should think about the situation alittle more clearly, and well... Just think. Think long and hard, and if you happen to realise some truth in what I've just said, then good. Otherwise, we'll end up doing this again in a week. 

Because Vance won't stay away, Cronos will get angry eventually, and I tend to try and resolve problems. Unless we think, this loop will repeat itself over and over again.

Edit:

.......

Holy Crap!

Y'all resolved it on your own... Talk about ironic.

I suppose this is what I get for being so longwinded.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

You spent alot of time typing that didn't ya Hak?


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Yeah,ya gotta hang loose sometimes.That's just life,enjoy it...


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

There times to be serious, and times to jerk off, this place is a time to jerk off.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

If that's what 'cha wanna call it...

BTW:lol Almost 1,000 posts!


----------



## Dogma (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, I suppose so. I guess it's just a habit of mine. It was only a good two minutes though.

As far as the whole people not knowing who they are and all that, I suppose I can sympathize. Though, I know who I am, and to be honest... I love it.

A Black young man who loves Running, Writing, Psychology and Intellectuality. Take it or leave it.

Take everything seriously? You make it sound like it depends on something to me. When I'm online, I'm Hakanami. When I'm offline, I'm not. What happens online, I care about, only when I'm online. Unless of course it's a story, Which I'll remind y'all that you didn't read.

That being said... I'm just glad this stupid conflict is over with. I may be cynical for what I'm thinking at the moment, but what's over with is overwith.

Now if we could only get fighting... Then things would be straight.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

I think our spamming beat Horoko-Suto already...


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

What happens online,stays online! lolz!


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

What Cronos said! lolz.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

So....Anyone play Guitar Hero lately?


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Is that game good?


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

You've never played Guitar Hero?It's awesome!You can look up videos for it on youtube.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Hmm *adds to my (to get) list*

  I am making a vBulletin site. Would Horoko-Suto like to affiliate?


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

I'm guessing that would depend though I'm not one to make decisions,since were the only ones here right now....


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Wow, 2 minutes ago

  "Fuck you"
  "I'll rape you"

  2 minutes later

   "Play Guitar Hero 2?"
   "Is it good?"
   "Hell yeah."

  :rofl


----------



## Dogma (May 20, 2007)

Now that I've gotten a few snacks, I suppose so.

It'd be good for advertising, and really cut down on some of the slack we get on the name.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Vance said:


> Wow, 2 minutes ago
> 
> "Fuck you"
> "I'll rape you"
> ...



It's amazing how things can suddenly change!


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

lol, Asylum is back online.

  Time to rap-No. I must stop...


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Wow,you stoped yourself before you started.I'm impressed.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

I quit the fuc-, no. I quit the habit of cursing and rapi- being unpleasent. Wow, I'm good.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Well,you can curse sometimes,it's not the worst thing you can do as long as your not insulting people,or infering that your going to rape them.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

did I miss something?  Vance is actually trying to be nice?!:amazed


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Fuck you... DAMN ME!


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

I know,we came to an agreement.We agree that our fighting was stupid and we would stop,apparently he's taken it a notch up.Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Yeah...lol...


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

It's quite different from the usual thing to actually be on the same page as Vance,I haven't been for a long time...


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, you've missed like 12 pages of shit,,, I mean spam.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Uh huh,I noticed.Wait,were spaming this place up right now!


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

so wassup, was pyling flyff, and vance's is nice? alrite! so uh....what did i miss? and BTW asylum i made a holocaust website


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

fuck... fuck... fuck... fuck me.... I can't stop.


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

yep i can see by ur post, yet no mods have come here, lol


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Well,it's okay.Just don't say your going to rape someone or use those nasty jokes AS often as usual.That's fine in my book.


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

yea  i guess spam=ok, flames=no, kinda obvious though


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

*strangles myself*

  I feel better.


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

dun worry, the spam is here but not at that forum


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

hehe, I won't lie to you guys: I love the feeling of grabing a knife and just sliding it through my hand...until I finally hit my bone


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Your emo?


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

But this thread is on the forum.

  Seriously, no offense, you Horoko-Suto guys fucked the Fanfcition section up.

   Asylum is emo! lol,


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

.......................EMO!!!!


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

@Vance Damn straight and Damn proud of it!


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

yea but we only got 1 thread, this is kinda like changes all over again


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Emo=Weirdoes=Iditiots=Goth=Isadili Crest=ne plus ultra fail=win.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

That was random!


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Am you are I am camels, I am camels (Quote from the book of Everlong)


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

wtf vance?


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

_"Everlong Winz Caek?"
_
Everlong FC banner


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

I'm not emo at all really.  I'm just crazy...or so I say.  My doctor (both the physical and the one who studies the mind) say that I am going through some tuff times so my mind sees everything very differently.

I do it because I actually enjoy it.  When I scrapped my bone, it hurt but that didn't stop me from doing it.  Emos cut themselves cuz...they feel bad about themselves or something like that.  I'm crazy.  There's a hell of a difference!


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Great...Our leader is crazy.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Maybe Asylum, you should just learn to become a fucking normal person. Oops....


----------



## Dogma (May 20, 2007)

*Walks in, Reads the last couple of posts.*

.....

*turns around immediately, putting hands into his pockets and walking away.*

Screw that.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Great,we are driving everyone crazy!


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

wtf is wit all this random shit?


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

I'll rap------ DAMN! *leaves to Blender.


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Wow,this is really awkward.Well,I'll see you guys tomorrow,later.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

sticks tounge out "ptttt!" 

Hell no!  The last time I tried to be a normal person, Leo got shot.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Oh god, stfu and gtfo if you are going to bitch with this stuff again. Damn, more cursing.. *leaves to the blender*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

I'm just saying, why be something that I'm not.  Why try to wear a mask that others prefer to see other than my face?

I don't think that's fair at all.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Leave this Leo topic alone... I don't know the guy, and I don't want you bitches to start crying.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 20, 2007)

hey im back
whats going down... tryed to read what i missed out but to much useless crap
lol all about rapeing and neg rep
so can i have an opponent?
anyone up for a battle


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

*I pack my case. I check my face.
I look a little bit older.
I look a little bit colder.
With one deep breath, and one big step, I move a little bit closer.
I move a little bit closer.
For reasons unknown.

I caught my stride.
I flew and flied.
I know if destiny?s kind, I?ve got the rest of my mind.
But my heart, it don?t beat, it don?t beat the way it used to.
And my eyes, they don?t see you no more.
And my lips, they don?t kiss, they don?t kiss the way they used to, and my eyes don?t recognize you no more.

For reasons unknown; for reasons unknown.

There was an open chair.
We sat down in the open chair.
I said if destiny?s kind, I?ve got the rest of my mind.
But my heart, it don?t beat, it don?t beat the way it used to.
And my eyes, they don?t see you no more.
And my lips, they don?t kiss, they don?t kiss the way they used to, and my eyes don?t recognize you at all.

For reasons unknown; for reasons unknown.

I said my heart, it don?t beat, it don?t beat the way it used to and my eyes don?t recognize you no more.
And my lips, they don?t kiss, they don?t kiss the way they used to, and my eyes don?t recognize you no more.

For reasons unknown; for reasons unknown; for reasons unknown; for reasons unknown.*


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Neg rep? Where did that come from?


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

i can battle u if u want but its gotta be quick


----------



## Anjo (May 20, 2007)

Hi guys.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 20, 2007)

qucik as in... u quickly pull some kickass move hat kills me?


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

wtf????? i am getting confused by this spam and randomness, might as well fight


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

General vs Pawn, wow.


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

uh i mean as in sumthing like that cause i gtg soon


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

Hey!  It took me two minutes to fiind that song!  At least read it!


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

yep i did i got confused by the last 2 lines


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 20, 2007)

haha well ill pass then... sorry
im looking for a big battle that pushes me to my limits


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

Playing against this guy who has Kakashi on his team...phuck!


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

I am stayin up all night bitches.


----------



## Anjo (May 20, 2007)

Well, Oyasumi then..Bai,....


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

da fuck? dun u guyz have anything else to do?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 20, 2007)

sweet i had kakashi but then had to restart account 
also..... still looking for battle


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Yo, Asylum how is the new Horoko-Suto forum doing?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 20, 2007)

*sits down under a tree*
hmmm....
*focuses chakra while waiting*


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

its doing good but the more members we can have the better


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

I lol'd at this battle.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 20, 2007)

?? what battle?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

Well, me and Arrxy are trying to make a new forum for the InvisionFree type but he's of no help cuz he has to study for his big college exams 

So that's why I asked Vance for help cuz I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

And I said no.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 20, 2007)

hahah u prick vance!! 
lol


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

But why?  I even made you this cookie just for you!


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Because I am never doing another forum for Horoko-Suto again.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

*snif* but why?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 20, 2007)

lol
a man thats straigt to the point


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

I dunno. I literally made three Horoko-Suto forums, but I never released them...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

but V-man...you were my bro and I wuved you


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

I wub you still (If you get any ideas I'll personally cut your lil dick off) but I just don't wub the Holocaust.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 20, 2007)

*still waiting for a challenger*


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

lolz, I am waiting for some admins to let me convert my phpBB forum to SMF.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

I think my character need an upgrade...Miko was supposed to be white but tektek only had a black cat...

just look at my original pic


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Haw, haw, haw.

  Yo, on my vBulletin site (when I get it) since you guys ain't that bad, I'll give you your own personal section.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 20, 2007)

cool sounds good
but i thought u were over the Halocaust


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

urm...thx?

Oh, and that pic is actually original.  Some guy from Aura of Roses drew it and Black Stylused it.  Yep.  That was about two years ago.  When there were very little members then.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 20, 2007)

hehe do u prefer it now or back then


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

I want to create a GOOD forum for discussing cool things. Will anyone help me? On InvisionFree. I'll let a Holocaust member do that Holocaust part.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

teh, I hardly know anything about gewd forums.  I've never been to one.  Even here it's rather boring but it really depends on you guys.

And I believe that 2 years ago is in the past from last I checked.

Gewd night.  Going to watch Bleach.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

funnyass picture


----------



## Revan (May 20, 2007)

......i still haven't finished me match!


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 20, 2007)

ok u wanna go no then?
and vance... u need to fix that link... there was no funny pic


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 20, 2007)

revan's avatar looks goofy...

aren't there suppose to be fighting in this thread..


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

*walks in* hi everybody! ^^ *walks out*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 20, 2007)

meeting in horoko-suto yall


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

is anyone going to fight tonight?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 20, 2007)

STOP SPAMMING IN THIS THREAD,SPAM AT THE HIDEOUT THANK YOU


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 20, 2007)

hey, just stopping by to say hi.  Going to make Arrxy make his chap...later.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

*walks in again* what did i miss?


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Nothing much... -.-


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

why are chu sad then..........


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

what did i miss? there is tons of spam so what did i miss?


----------



## Arrixam (May 20, 2007)

Well, I'm attempting to update Twilight's.  Hey, everyone who has allready read it, do look at the first post.  You guys need to see something.


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

hmm anyone want to fight...preferably on the other forum or aim/msn


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

i have to go do something.....brb and arrixam i updated my character


----------



## Arrixam (May 20, 2007)

oh...rather interesting but I couldn't see u in ur normal form.


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

hey guyz, if u got new thing regarding ur character, plz pm me it, i can't see the thread properly so pm me it


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

. . . . NOT ANOTHER FORM -.-


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

eh itachifire in the new website you need to add a forum, i believe...

No Face want to fight me on MSN?


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

yep noface and ur anti-form


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

hi i am back ^^


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

gah some1 want to fight on aim or msn?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

i fixed my sig so that you guys can see the pics


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

blueX? want to fight?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

on msn?


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

works for me


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

........my msn is messed up........sorry


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

oh yeah... i want blood...*glances around for someone to fight*

you still at your grandma's house...?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

no i just got here ^^ i was at my house earlier


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

i'll fight you Materpillar.

You can make the first move since ur a measly pawn and i'm a Bishop


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

HI WOLFIE ^^ *tosses him a treat*


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

*snaps it up* Hey i told u not to do this in public! 

*Cuddles with Blue* *Crowd goes, "AWWWW"


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

awww sooo cuuutttteeee *pets his head*


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

"well someone is overconfident..."
*summons caterpillar pupper*
"lets see what you have got eh?"


-ps do you have aim or msn this would be a lot quicker if we did it there


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

Starts chanting in the Angelic Language and swings his scythe over his head. "Celestial Guillotine!" Swings scythe aimed for the Summon.


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

uh...that move is to vague for me to do much effectively...

*flips caterpillar to the left it unleashes a barrage of needles at you from the middle of its head*

ps can we do this on aim or msn it would be much easier...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

*watches fight*


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

Aside: Nope i don't.

Smiles and jumps away while throwing shuriken at Materpillar. Lands on ground and rolls away from the new oncoming needles


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

"i have a question why do you chant in angelic to summon dark magic?...kinda odd"
*flips chakara cords onto kunai and uses them to knock the others to the ground*
*caterpillar launches a ball of explosion tickets in the path of your roll*


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Bah...

"ITACHI! WHEN CAN WE START TRAINING HMM?!!??!"
and phantom if you are here in some way... START WORKING ON MY PICKTURE!


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

"i have a question why do you chant in angelic to summon dark magic?...kinda odd"
*flips chakara cords onto kunai and uses them to knock the others to the ground*
*caterpillar launches a ball of explosion tickets in the path of your roll*


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

sigh i'll explain why on my Character Analysis in the forums but fo now...

Slams hand onto the exploding tag and shouts "Wither!" the tag starts to rapidly age with the rest of the that are in reach. 

Gets a blood crazed look in his eyes and starts to chant angain.

after a few seconds a pitch black sphere appears in his hand and shoots out aimed for Mater. (Shadow Sphere: A weak genjutsu that most can break out of)


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Wow, GJ on almost double post... but you have 2 posts saying the same thing ^.^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

*opens a coke*


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

*summons butterfly puppet...it appears infront of me and opens it wings the sphere is absorbed into the blackhole between its wings...the wings close*
"my anti-jutsu puppet like it? well it seems this combat is going nowhere..."
*butterfly disappears and is replaced by two large 4 pronged claws that have 4 holes in the middle...i attach my strings to them and launch them towards you along with my caterpillar*


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

"claws? how...uselesss!" two Cythose's appear along side the real one and he replaces himself with one...guess which one. (I won't cheat)


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

"useless you say?" *caterpillar lands well short of you..1 claw falls behind and launches 2 needles at the right and 2 needles at the left you...the other claw flies at the middle you* "you forget nothing i make is useless it all is trapped..."


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Sup everyone?


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

weird i couldn't get onto page 150 for a minute...i cant read what you poste either...damnitt

the real me gets hit but doesn't make a sound and "HI Vacne!" goes back to fighting.

Smirks as i feel poison go thru body system. Grabs scythe and smashes blunt end into one claw and swipes it away while cutting the chakra string.

Feels the other grating off his skin and grabs the chakra wire and heaves. Mater comes flying while moving the other puppet in front of him.


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

yeah i couldn't either...here is what i had posted

"useless you say?" *caterpillar lands well short of you..1 claw falls behind and launches 2 needles at the right and 2 needles at the left you...the other claw flies at the middle you* "you forget nothing i make is useless it all is trapped..."


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

"useless you say?" *caterpillar lands well short of you..1 claw falls behind and launches 2 needles at the right and 2 needles at the left you...the other claw flies at the middle you* "you forget nothing i make is useless it all is trapped..."

^what matterpiller said^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

lol i had the same prob guys........


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

What happened with page 150?


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

It took me awhile but i can read the posts ... o.O


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

vance are you ever going to rejoin holocaust?


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

Cythose grabs the needles in his body and pulls. He sees the mixture of blood and poison and scoffs. Builds up what's left of his strength sprints to the catipillar.


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

uh...wtf? my caterpillar stopped out of your reach...my claws were attacking you+your clones...how did you somehow appear next to my caterpillar?


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

Eh well...i gotta edit that.....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

i found this one youtube vid with a wacked out dog you got to see it ^^


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

you guys should all know that i can't die due to my pact with the Death God. So poison really doesn't effct me that much. I only feel a shrp pain or can't move my body.....

and the thing with the claws is that i just cut the chakra wires while they were tearing off my skin.


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

*my claw flies straight through your clone's face and turns and starts flying after you, my second claw flies an intercept coarse, the caterpillar flips out chains like the demon brothers from all front legs and spews poison gas around itself, it also launches more needles at you*

aside: my poison isn't meant to kill it is non-lethal and it drains your chakara and energy making it so you have so little energy you can't move

uh 1) can you cut chakara wires...2)the claws didn't just have needles as a trap...they would have caused faaaarrrrr more damage than just ripping...primary i use them to disarm things so they would have been going for your weapon not you


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

didn't want to show more than 3 moves to you but here goes.

throws scythe in front of the intercepting claw and it spins in a circle rapidly. A dark portal appears and the claw gets sucked in. "Unearthly Portal bitch..."he mumbled. 

The chasing claw flies and hits him dirctly and hisses. The claw exploded nd sent Cythose flying. He coughed up 1/2 a cup ofblood before licking his lips to moisten them. This was just far too much fun.


Okay side note: 1 i don't have chakra.
2. those were not clones made of chakra but my own soul and are purely real.
3.Yes Blacksoul can cut chakra. That was its primary function when it was made.


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

No you cannot cut chakra wires... Unless you use a seal.


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

okay im posting EVERYTHING about me, Eceta the Storm(myservant), Blacksoul and whateva the hell you want to know about me.


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

no he can he just said his blacksoul does...and you made a grevious error...when my following claw hit your back it didn't start scratching it exploded...

"time for me to finish you off..." *summons ant puppet...it buries itself underground i run and jump onto my caterpillar puppet and create a multitude of chakara strings from my back...(im standing in my caterpillar puppets gas cloud and yes i have altered myself so i can breath it safely)*
"come either you die or i do...its as simple as that"


aside yes i know we will just be healed back to life...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

you doubleposted


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

materpiller... Nice double post ^.^


BLUEX CAN I BE YOUR SON xD!


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

yeah i have no idea how that happened...>.<


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

noface@ i thought you didn't want to be cronos's and my son.......


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

materpillar said:


> no he can he just said his blacksoul does...and you made a grevious error...when my following claw hit your back it didn't start scratching it exploded...
> 
> "time for me to finish you off..." *summons ant puppet...it buries itself underground i run and jump onto my caterpillar puppet and create a multitude of chakara strings from my back...(im standing in my caterpillar puppets gas cloud and yes i have altered myself so i can breath it safely)*
> "come either you die or i do...its as simple as that"
> ...


yordey did you see this yet?


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

lol ill deal with Cronos xD


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

u duble post a ton.

"okay then. I Really Didn't want to do this but HELL'S FURY!!!!"

A huge red dome appears around the battlefield and the temperture starts to rise. The gas starts to effect Cythpse but he ignores it. The ground shakes violently and magma starts to rise out. Cythose feels the full effcts of the poison gas and purges violently. 

(A.N. Remember I CAN'T DIE)

The magam rises now starts spewing out in a mass now. A long line of magma is trailing to Mater as he notices he's on low ground. The lva quickens as Mater moves the puppet out of the way. The heat is now intensley hot and even Cythose s sweatting. 

The gas is now rising as its now hot and hot gas rises. Mater is now visible and Cythose stands up while swaying a bit.

Oh and as for ur ant puppet i dought it can stand blazing hot lava. So don't even try to use it now.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

noface@ umm......ok i will put you in my sig ^^


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!! xD


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

noface@ lol


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

"O.o  oh shit" *flips multiple chakara strings onto the ground and launches self-into the air as fast away from the magma possible*

*my ant puppet breaks out of the ground infront of you and launches multiple needles and a sticky web like substance from its mouth*

*unsummons caterpillar and flicks chakara strings from it towards you*


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

HI MOM! XD


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

*large amount of lava flows over no face*


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

... -.- *Katon: Dragon Wave Jutsu

*sends you flying*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

noface@ uh.......hi son


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

No Face said:


> ... -.- *Katon: Dragon Wave Jutsu
> 
> *sends you flying*



^^ im assuming you actually didn't do that and i didn't create the lava you were standing still so i decided to mess w/ you


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Hahah sounds so weird but cool at the same time xD



Nice.... "assumption", but it accually happened xD


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

*sighs* ............


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

(Did youu not read my post that said quote "Don't even think about using ur ant puppet because i doubt it can survive blazing hot lava?"

oh well whats done is done.

Cythose gets caught in the web and swears violently. First there was magma. Second he was stuck in a web with chakra strings too. third THERE WAS MAGMA!!!

Cythose panicked and did the firstthing that came to mind. He started chanting again but this time much faster. "I Summon Thou To Do My Bidding. Come God of Death and Demise. Rise TANAI THE WICKED!" A pair og sickly green eyes appeared in the lava and looked around. An arm appeard...then a second one. Both then pushed what seemed to look like a ghostly gargoyle out. 

The body looked like a fading image but did the opposite. Scared out of his mind Cythose chanted faster and faster. Tanai appeared in full view and glanced around, "Hell's Fury Cythose? My you must have been jumpy..." "Shut the fuck up Tanai and get me out!" Tanai muttered something about ungrateful brat before cutting the web.

The chakra lines stayed though but Tanai didn't care. He picked up Blacksoul and gently cu them with ease. CYthose jumped on to the god and narrowly dodged a flurry of needles and a shot of lava.

Whew barely got out of that mess. P.S. Tanai is god of the demons.  Forced by The higher up Shiniagami to be Cythose's protector of sorts.


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Hmmm if i was fighting you two i would own you -.-

but because im not i only did that xD


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

*stares down at large demon appearing from nowhere* "O.o wtf...well this sucks massively" *spins chakara cords into 2 balls around myself so if you cut through only one at a time*



aside - 
*ps about the ant it was underground and i dont think that lava was going underground and is the demon around to stay?*
*remeber your continually losing energy from my poison...*

also those chakara lines were infused with wind chakara and would have cut you in thirds so im going to assume you cut them before they got to you and after you were free of the web...


----------



## Arrixam (May 20, 2007)

May I spar with anyone?


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

hurry up yordey...i have to go soon


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

.......is bored


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

ok can you post whats gonna happen like that before i post my side of the fight?! cause it's really aggravating to change and edit posts.

Ok No Tanai won't fight but he won't go away either. If he did fight he would probably kill everythng that moved including me in a 20 mile radius due to immense blood lust.

and as for the chakra balls that won't be a problem. 
 Cythose sighed before stopping Hell's Fury as it was draining his energy massively. He noticed tht his energy was still dropping and realized the poisons true intentions. He grabbed Blacksoul and decided to end this NOW.

He was now chanting so fast his words were unable to be heard. Blacksoul was now crackling with similar energy as when the fight started except 120X stronger. If an Uchiha was looking at it with his sharingan he would have gone blind. The energey was so intense that if it was visible to the naked eye it would have the brightness of the sun. Little cracks were heard from it like miniture lightining as he raised it above his head. "Dodge THIS! CELESTIAL GUILLOTINE!!!"

Okay this attack is sharp enough and powerful enough to pierce 15 feet of Titanuim. That chakra better be strong Matter or BlueX is gonna have a medical mess. lol

This is attack is one of the only few that could kill hundreds in a heartbeat. 

Cythose realesed the immense power upon Materpillar's defenses.


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Or, you better hope i dont jump in and stop the fight xD...

Lets see what Caterpiller man has to do o.O


----------



## Arrixam (May 20, 2007)

Oh forget it.  I spent half a day updating Twilight's and you guys ignore it...eh.


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Link? lol???


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

Yordey said:


> ok can you post whats gonna happen like that before i post my side of the fight?! cause it's really aggravating to change and edit posts.


meh? when did i do that?

still *o.O "when does the shit stop!??* 

*summons millipede puppet...its antenna open and under them are summon tickets (right word?) which summon plates of metal which have summon tickets...which summon more plates...repeat...to create a large wall infront of me and the puppet...i then resummon my butterfly puppet on top of that and it opens its wings creating the blackhole again...*

*the CELESTIAL GUILLOTINE flies into the butterfly which absorbs a brunt of the attack but it is soon destroyed and then the attack flies into my millipedes wall where it is halted but it still causes massive damage*

*the millipede then flings the large molted plate wall at you*


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

alrtie cythose u have to at least give some warning of a post before a surekill so...if that's a sure kill....yea it can;t be...


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

there is no such thing as a surekill...

ninja's adapt and if they dont they perish...


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

yea but not all of us are ninjas


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

uh good point...where did yordey go?

g-d i'm counting this as a win
*reasoning cause this fight took to long to not count as a win/lose
*cause i just blocked what im assuming was his best attack
*cause he should be out of energy due to use of massive attacks such as 2 celestial guillotines, summoning a big ass demon, the hell furnace thing, and warping one puppet to hell
*cause he has been poisoned already
*cause i had my best puppet out and was ready to use my best attack (note it was going to be my last attack and then i was going to lack chakara to do much of anything)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

*sighs* ...............


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Is mom bored? xD


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

yeah....pretty much XD


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Lol... im watching tv o.O


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

i am going home in a min........


----------



## Devon 123 (May 20, 2007)

ok one that stronger version of celestial guillotine wasn't my best technique. Hell's Fury is but i didn't want to post all of it's abilities in just one fight. And i doubt that the wall of metal would block it. And a BLACKHOLE?! Jeez i don't think anything can create a blackhole except Lord Asylum. 

And a PUPPET summoned it. Honestly that's a LITTLE too cheap for a freindly fight...but i did use my strongest technnique tho Hell's Fury which Shouldv'e killed you in a few seconds.

But heres a sample taste. 

1. The lava part.
2. The temperture keeps rising rapidly till well you know...death. and since i can't die well you get it.
3. Enables easy acces to Hell, so i can get Tanai to summon up some servants despite how cheap it is.

oh and yes MOST of my energy is gone and Summoning Tanai douesn't take up any energy for ME but for Tanai.

Hell's Fury drains energy Fast. But is ultamate trump card so you really couldn't have survived.

i didn't warp ur puppet to Hell. I don't even know where he was teleported. and that only uses as much energy as a substituition jutsu.

So all in all the fight could still go on. But if u want to take the victory i won't stop you since i don't want to be cheap. But in reality u would've died in a few SECONDS from Hell's Fury as it's not my most prized and dangerous technique for nothing. I didn't even use Tanai and he could've summoned up a few demons and make quick work of your puppets.

Darkfire u have a point on surekills but in truth BOTH me and Materpillar were being a little cheap. I mean come on he changed himself into something that survived a poisonous gas that could take me down. and I did summoned a the God of Demons for Christs sake. 

so lets just call it a tie since i'm bored and don't want to reveal all my techniques.

And good puppets skills to keep up with an immortal....  

Ok i went a LITTLE overboard but you get my point...


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

like i am saying yordey, even though ur of a second rank, there shouldn't be that much of a difference in power and also Hell's fury might kill a normal person in a few seconds but its different for each member....so anybody wanna fight me?


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Iiiiiiiiitachi can i be an Elite xD


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Sup everyone?


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Hi vance..


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Yo, nice avy No Face.


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Lol... for some reason Zetsu looks like my character (without the stupid flytrap - and with flames....)


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Inspirational, eh? How is the elite thing going?


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Me? I dont know really, first time asking.

Hows your site coming along?


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

hmmmm, elite approval....you would have to go through the examination system (info is in the meeting room on the website)


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2007)

?ok one that stronger version of celestial guillotine wasn't my best technique. Hell's Fury is but i didn't want to post all of it's abilities in just one fight. And i doubt that the wall of metal would block it. And a BLACKHOLE?! Jeez i don't think anything can create a blackhole except Lord Asylum.?
-I couldn?t think of a better way to describe it?but it is that puppet?s advantage, its disadvantage is its rather bad at just about everything else?

?And a PUPPET summoned it. Honestly that's a LITTLE too cheap for a freindly fight...but i did use my strongest technnique tho Hell's Fury which Shouldv'e killed you in a few seconds.?
-puppet is to cheap for friendly?actually I didn?t think of this as a friendly and im not the one who summoned a mini-hell?


?1. The lava part.
2. The temperture keeps rising rapidly till well you know...death. and since i can't die well you get it.?
-I flew in the air to avoid this?the higher you are the cooler it is?notice I was going up and away as fast as possible



Hell's Fury drains energy Fast. But is ultamate trump card so you really couldn't have survived.
-so apparently you?re the strongest?just summon up hell and you win?
No there is no such thing as a surekill I avoided death by going up?

So all in all the fight could still go on. But if u want to take the victory i won't stop you since i don't want to be cheap. But in reality u would've died in a few SECONDS from Hell's Fury as it's not my most prized and dangerous technique for nothing. I didn't even use Tanai and he could've summoned up a few demons and make quick work of your puppets.
-oh I didn?t mean to end the fight I thought you had just left?so I was pissed off that after 3 hours the fight ended with out a resolution?you take my puppets to lightly especially the one I just summoned it was my trump card

Darkfire u have a point on surekills but in truth BOTH me and Materpillar were being a little cheap. I mean come on he changed himself into something that survived a poisonous gas that could take me down. and I did summoned a the God of Demons for Christs sake. 
-I changed my body just like sasori and chiyo did?since I don?t want to get killed by my own gas

"so lets just call it a tie since i'm bored and don't want to reveal all my techniques.
And good puppets skills to keep up with an immortal.... "
-I guess a tie works for me?


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

hmmm seems to me, that materpillar ur a defense person? i can see u becoming a rook


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Itachi... do i just have to do one of those things?


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

I approve No Face to elite


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Me too xD.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

sry noface u can't be an elite just like that, and yes you have to do all that to become an elite (i spent 1 hour doing my general exam)


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

OOO REMEMBER THAT PIN@?!?!?!?!?1?


*Spoiler*: __ 










Also, Because i am HORRIBLE at writing stories or information (ask my lang. arts grade) I guess i wont *EVER* become elite


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

lol, make him elite now.  

  Oooooh, your rep is disabled, that's for negging me.


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

I know, i personally like it xD


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

well it does not have to be good but just a good anaylisis of ur guy and also the horoko-suto is a writing group/creative rp group so yea... and also my rep is disabled for repping ppl who kept repping me, go figure, and also vance i didn't neg u and you can't exaclty have power in the horoko-suto


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Haw haw, that deserves a rep. Oh wait, I can't, sorry. :rofl

  No Face, I'll help you write stories....


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Har Har Har... -.-
(even though it wasent me who neg repped -.-)


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

lol vance you should let noface improve his own skills


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Ya know what, ill probably end up taking 3 days+ to get a decent report on my character... let alone the fighting the akatsuki/1500 people thing :9


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

There is no harm in helping.


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

just keep working on it, when we get more members (especially when people who go on the internet in the summer because they have nothing else to do) a few days is very little so keep working on it! you can do it!


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Im not even going to try it... mostly because rank doesnt matter. -.-


Besides, To one who is on the computer ALL YEAR it gets old eventually... Gets very old... and im not very fond of school, either.


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

rank really just shows how much str u have and what influence and power you have in the group (i can moderate threads and i'm a mod on the forum) but there is more responsiblites, so its an even trade


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

Stupid thinking. Rank matters most of the time. I didn't become General because I liked being the "Proud Elite"


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Well if i have to write a report, and i have the choise, id rather not.

now on the other hand if you said:

"You will be banned if you don't write the report" 
Id probably write the report...most likely...


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

If that happens, write that report. :rofl

  lol, this thread is uh, spam.


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Its always been spam, doh.


(brb taking shower)


also how long does it have to be, if its not too long ill think more about writing it.


----------



## Vance (May 20, 2007)

I am getting annoyed with it.


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

CHANGE YOUR LOCATION :L


----------



## Dogma (May 20, 2007)

Vance said:


> Stupid thinking. Rank matters most of the time. I didn't become General because I liked being the "Proud Elite"



Lol, you didn't become a general because Darkfire beat you to the punch. "Proud Elite" was really just saving face, if you ask me. Funny thing is, I was going to wait till Asylum came back, and then ask if you and me could have gotten bumped up. 

Not that I've seen a bundle of leadership qualities from you, that a General should have. It's just that I had a feeling you'd be good at it with all your resources and what not. Of course that's till you got all lame and left. 

Anyways.. Sup y'all. Been a pretty busy day for me with the training and what not. But it's good to see that y'all are still up and moving with this thread, and are talking about something I'm interested in.

Kage, I don't see too much of a problem with moving you up to elite. But your in a pretty long line honestly. See, If I'd bump anyone up right now It'd be phantom, because no only is he decently powerful, he's also pretty active elsewhere. 

You on the other hand, normally hang out here on the battledome. I don't recollect seeing you near the Fanclub, or Meetings board. Nor on the forums either. And that's good and bad at the same time..

An Elite is more then just a powerful fighter. Darkfire is an acception in this case, but he's gotten a bit more active all around too. An elite has power slight power over the pawns, and secondary ranks. That's why hanging out in the battledome alone won't cut it. At least not in my book

Speaking of activity. I wrote up that origin story I was working so hard on. And it turned out great! 

*Of All the Kings Horses, and All the Kings Men.*

I don't say this about alot of my work, but I think y'all should check it out. If you can, of course. I'm going to try and put everyone into it, much like that poem "A Day in the Life" though it will take some time.


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Hmm Haka, You never really see me elsewere because i leave my computer on... all day and night in this thread... also, on the subject of the other threads...

1. I dont have them bookmarked
2. They are hardly active, very boring and...
3. I dont have the links to them.


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

just be active on the holocaust forum, that also helps


----------



## Dogma (May 20, 2007)

Well it's not like we made them boring on purpose lol. Things take time. 

If anything, why don't you just bookmark the first page of the FC. That way, you have the links and what not already accessable to you. 

If things happen to get boring, then try to stop that. If you wait around for someone to make things interesting, then odds are you'll do nothing but wait. That's just something I think though.


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

I dont even have the link to the FC anymore... its lost in my hugeass fav list... :9

*deletes most* 

lol now i can add them ^.^


----------



## Dogma (May 20, 2007)

Lol, there's a link too it in the bottom of that other link I just posted. The post with a link. To the story I wrote. It's like two posts back.

I gotta say, Darkfire is kickass for posting a comment on it so soon. If I could only find some way to get everyone to read it.....


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

BAN WHO DOESNT READ IT MAUAHAHHAHAAHAA
There isnt a link there -.-


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

meh you should organize ur fav list into folders like mine


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Whoa whoa whoa backup backup!
No Face is my son?!


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

Your fault for taking the links out of your siggy... -.-



Uhhh... Hi *DAD* xD


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

Hey cronos can i be ur brother?


----------



## .Near (May 20, 2007)

That would make Itachi my Uncle... O.o


*This is what i ment by boring*


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 21, 2007)

hey every one....
loks like im all alone again
sigh
i need to have a battle when i knw i can
A: finish it
B: atleast tie
C: have someone i can face that is online now!!!
lol


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

You could always seek to recruit members who are on right now you know. Like look around the forums, and talk to them for a bit, about something on topic. Then just bring up something about the Horoko-suto.

Otherwise your stuck waiting for another week or two before we get that summer influx. Either way, I'm sure we'll figure something out to rectify this situation.

Why am I on this early? You may ask. I just happen to wake up in early before I go to school, so I check out my grades, my story, and my Email before I leave. So if something important is going on I can get a jump on it/ work on it when I have some free time during periods.


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 21, 2007)

yeh man ive been doing that... no luck so far...
ill keep at it thou
and how long before school for u?
would it be jsut to ask for a battle with u or r u a bit to busy for one?
i understand if u are XD


----------



## Vance (May 21, 2007)

Did someone say buttfucking?


----------



## Knightblood (May 21, 2007)

I don't know and I really don't want to know


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 21, 2007)

lol where did it say that?
cause i missed it


----------



## materpillar (May 21, 2007)

hello anyone want to fight on MSN or aim or the other forum?

also can i level out of being a pawn, cause im better than that...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 21, 2007)

ELLO EVERYBODY ^^


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Hi mom xD.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 21, 2007)

^^ hi son, what's up?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2007)

^STFU PLZ.


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

NM, just got outa school ^^

And ballistik... answer this question...

Now or Later?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2007)

I was joking.im just bored...about to shoot some bball


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 21, 2007)

I am watching youtube vids >.< shoot my cuz wants the computer bye bye


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

materpillar said:


> hello anyone want to fight on MSN or aim or the other forum?
> 
> also can i level out of being a pawn, cause im better than that...



Eh? Better then pawn ranking.  Doesn't that sound a bit cocky?

I suppose I'll give this a look through. Who can verify that your better then a pawn? I've seen the puppet thing.

I'll tell you what, seeing as your so eager to fight, and I'm eager to try out a few more of my new toys. I'll take you on. If you can fight me decently, I'll personally bump you up.


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Hey, i was lookin forward to a fight... Oh well


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

No no, Mater said he wants to move out of pawn ranking, and I haven't gotten a chance to fight in quite some time. I figure, if he can fight better then a pawn, I won't kill him. 

Besides, you fought Dark and Phantom to get up to Knight. Let him have a shot.


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

*Grumble*

-.-

*Is still to lazy to write a summery on my character*


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

Meh... I don't feel like waiting for him to come back. I'm anxious to try out something new. 

So, anyone else want to fight me?


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Heh ill try xD


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

Sounds cool with me, you go ahead and pick the rules, stage, and make the first move. 

I'm still trying to figure a few other things out. But I'll fight from there on.


----------



## HK-47 (May 21, 2007)

itachifire said:


> Hey cronos can i be ur brother?



Sure man why not...


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Heh, okay... No 100% chance-to-hit attacks, No forms (fucking annoying...), Stage = Jungle, You make move (i like to base my attacks off my opponents)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 21, 2007)

then i have a bro in law *updates sig*


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Oh... gawd... Itachi is my Uncle... -.-


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 21, 2007)

lol ^^ *dances around for no reason*


----------



## HK-47 (May 21, 2007)

*Shrugs*


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

Sounds fair, though I will tell you ahead of time, that I don't use forms. I use different helms.

Each helm has a different look, and a different specialty. There's a surekill for each of my helms, but some are virtually the same thing. Also, unlike the people with forms, I only use about 1 helm per fight, and they each are about the same strength. Apart from tactical advantages. So there won't be any "OMG I"M SO L33T" kind of form. But this one might be a bit of trouble for you, I'm still working out the bugs in it.


Ouryu

That's a kurosaigama(sp), not a scythe. The difference is a chain in the staff. So basically it's like a scythe/staff/chainlike weapon. As usual, it's freezing cold, and made from the fang of the dragon I killed to get it and the helm. Ouryu.
-------
Strolling casually through the jungle, I relax, taking a fresh breath of jungle air. Deciding to wait a bit, I place the tip of the scythe on the ground to freeze the surrounding area. and drop my body temperature down at a slower rate. (26 K)


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Lol o.O

(My mom has a weird personality... is she of Black or White in Horoko-Suto?)


o.O Longass post... anywayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyys


*notices the change in temperature and sences you*
*thinks* "Augh... This is going to suck... but mmkay"
*Hides In the shadows of the many jungle trees*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 21, 2007)

i am a white bishop ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 21, 2007)

I'm a Black Knight


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 21, 2007)

*continues to dance*


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

No Face said:


> Lol o.O
> 
> (My mom has a weird personality... is she of Black or White in Horoko-Suto?)
> 
> ...



Lol, I thought you forgot.

Spins the blade of the Kurosaigama, the scythe spinning rapidly in my hands. 

"What to do... What to do?"

Stops, feeling the heat that follows you around like an unwanted friend. Smile's, swinging the blade once before launching it at the tree. Carefully holding the other end of the chain, just in case.


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

"Buahahahaha"

*Kage Bunshin Dissapears as 10 other clones throw 100's of fireballs at you
"You really think id be stupid enough to not make clones before coming near you!?!?!? By the way, FIRE IS MY FRIEND, He is not unwanted."


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

Sorry I took so long, busy.

---------------



*Grins and Spins the chains to deflect dozens and dozens of fireballs. Whistling at the same time.*

"Well in that case, seeing as you like to throw things. Allow me to return the favor."

*Spins with the chain, creating even more links of Ice to combat your clones. They spread outward in a weblike fashion, each heading towards you and your clones at a rapid speed.*


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

*Suddenly, i appear in the shadow that your body creates*
*Using ultra-fast speed, I attempt to hit you with a flaming fist*
*When that attack hits i make a shadow dagger in the palm of my hand, hopefully stabbing you*
*Teleports FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR away xD*


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

Hmmm....

------------

*I take the hit dead on, allowing you to get close enough to hit me with an attack I saw coming. In response, by getting so close you touch the sides of one of my chains.... A slight hiss as it quietly does what it's been trained to do.*

Hmph.... 

*I watch as you teleport away from me... Begging to spin the chain again in my palms... This time, not even bothering to hold the end of the chain to defend myself... The temperature of the air dropping even more sharply then before. Awaiting in the middle of the jungle, I stand, slightly crouched to prep-myself. With a grin, I call out to you.*

That the best you got? I dare you to try something like that again.


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

"Im not that stupid, your getting careless, Hakanami."
*Suddenly, your shadow begins to form a circle around you, and you are starting to be dragged down into the ground, While this is happening a hand flys out of the shadow and knocks off your helmet and takes it away*


----------



## Omega (May 21, 2007)

Oh no face! I got good news! Your pic is coming along nicely, It should be done this week.


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

FINNALY xD, lol im editing my Zetsu avvy to look like my Horoko-Suto character, im doing it in paint so dont expect it to be any good xD


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

For the record, knocking my helment off is damn near impossible. It's frozen onto my skull. Thusly why I can only use one of them per fight. So, we're going to nullify that hand knocking it off and taking it away part.

Plus, what happened to the no 100% hits? I was trying to be fair, and make things a bit more interesting, but if you happen to want to play that way, then that we shall.
-------------

"Hmph... That's not what I set you up for... Idiot."

*I use the chains, to form a wall of ice over where I stand, a good box over where I'm at. This negates my shadow completely, because it's very difficult for shadows to form in the absence of light.*

"You've got the advantage in the jungle, I'll give you that... However."

*My Weapon touches the ground again. Hissing loudly, crying at a heightend pace. A dozen seperate chains of ice forming around the single one. Making it appear as if I have several different Kurosaigama's. It dives it's way underneath the earth before reappearing again. Finding you without fail they all spring into attack. Marked onto you from the moment you touched my weapon.*

"I'd have liked it more if you'd have simply attacked, but this works the same. Ouryu won't let up until it cuts you, and tears you to shreds. It's cold cannot be melted, and it cannot be fooled, even if by super speed. They'll hunt you down till they kill you."


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Its not really impossible to dodge... just verrrrry hard (probably 95% chance of hit... You could have easily jumped... if you noticed it xD.

AAAAAANYWAYSSSSS... 

"Shit..... I didn't really expect this to last this long, I thought you woulda won by now"
*Teleport Technique: Hell, Every living creature within 20Miles are teleported into the depts of hell, were they instantly are cooked*
"Heh, there are still shadows here... Look at all the Stalagmites"


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 21, 2007)

hey, I wanna take on someone now!  I haven't spared since a month ago!


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Asylum... Whoever fights you must be a fucking idiot lol


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 21, 2007)

how about me against say about everyone who's online?


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

Ok... I'm going to have to pull a serious... "The hell did you do that for card?"

I mean, I hate to tell this to you, but just because it's hell or whatever doesn't instantly mean I'd cook. In fact, I can still make Ice in here, quite well in fact. Of course you must understand the the literal rules are being altered due to our differences in power and well because... If you pulled everyone into hell then you'd always win.

Though I will say this about the "heat" and myself. Just because you throw something into an over, does not always mean it will heat up the fastest.

The match hasn't ended yet, because I'm slow to kill. And I didn't jump, because I wanted to do what I'm about to do now.

You forgot to dodge by the way >.>; Too late now!
---------------------

"I've had about enough of this...."

I grumble... sweating a bit from the heat.

With a heavy grunt, I force all the cold out of my body. Cooling down the entire area at which I walk on. The flames of hell cooling down if but just for a few minutess... The chains on my weapon glowing... As well as the helm, and the weapon. I encase myself in a wall of ice... once again unable to be affected by shadows, nor melted from the heat. 

Forced to wait, I'm stuck doing nothing.


----------



## HK-47 (May 21, 2007)

Yeah,I'm gonna sit back and watch that one.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 21, 2007)

Spam: damn!  I can't beat anyone on Naruto-Arena anymore!  I'm trying to get Zabuza but I need to win with Haku on my team for five battles.  I've only won two with him.  Phuck!


----------



## HK-47 (May 21, 2007)

Okaaaaayyyy....That was weird.


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Uhh that i did Haka xD I guess i took the hit... but ya gotta take a hit sometime xD

I bet that grunt sounded funny too xD!

Oooh i didnt mean it fried you lol, just the animals and shit. and as for the area cooling down, i highly doupt youll be able to cool it that quickly.... lol
_______________

*Slips into the wall of Lava and waits for your next move*

__________________

*Prepairs for longass read lol... YOUR POSTS ARE TOO LONG XD*


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

Well, my body is always at a temperature of 53K. Kelvin is much more potent then Fahrenheit, but the degrees are smaller, seeing as they don't go into the negatives. I don't feel like breaking down temperatures and all that, but I will say that 273 K is equal to 0 C (I think...I don't feel like getting all technical) and when translated to F that's even lower then that. So needless to say, I'm a pretty frosty dude. 

My body can't cool what's going on outside very easily, I have to use my strongest move to do it. Which I was about to do lol. So it'd technically win the fight, though I'm not going to lie, it's almost as bad as the ice dragon thing against Kira. Plus, it's so damn cliche what I'm about to have to do.

If you'd have just attacked me things would have been so much easier... Hell the whole "Teleporation: hell" thing was pretty gay too. lol. 

Oh well --;

----------------

"Hiding behind a wall of Lava was probably not the greatest idea..."

Launching myself into the air, I rapidly spin giving the image of Wyrm flying in the skies before my next attack

Something like this, though imagine hell and all that. You know... the logical.
​
With a long breath, and a Howl, It all errupts. The helm cracking as it;s glow flashes even more. ... Snow coming from the all around us, the temperature of my body rising violently. 

_Frozen Maelstrom!_

A spin, a whirwind like a tornado. A flash of light as Ice pours out into the pits of hell. Spreading out like a massive wave of...well Ice and what not. Blizzards howling behind me, spanning out into a one village area. The term "When hell freezes over" pretty accurate. Everything is frozen solid.

You find yourself trapped within the ice, just as I am as a well. The area furtherst away quickly melting, your still caught inside that wall of Lava you just made. As I nearly pass out from the stress of the attack. Either you die from being so cold, or barely keep yourself alive, but still trapped in the ice.
------
Done... Done with fighting you, and your "Hell Portals" --; Ugh talk about annoying! lol.

Btw, the pic is the actual Jorumgand. Not Norsewise, but my favorite version of him


----------



## materpillar (May 21, 2007)

Hakanami i want to fight you but i dont have the time so ill start a thread on the other forum so we can post like once a day-mk?


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

HEYHEYHEYYYY no fair dragon shit... lol...

I hope you remember my hair is made of fire... that melts ice... unless the area is so cold that even fire cant melt ice o.O

I know that teleport is gay...and i think ima take it away from my lists of jutsus... xD

AAAlso thats a fucking cool dragon X.x even though it kicked my ass...

fucking surekill used on a knight... no fair, i could just as easily said i have a superstrong jutsu that could own everything... But i wont because im a measly Knight that sucks so much at Lang. Arts. that he will never become Elite and therefore never become a General


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

No Face said:


> HEYHEYHEYYYY no fair dragon shit... lol...
> 
> I hope you remember my hair is made of fire... that melts ice... unless the area is so cold that even fire cant melt ice o.O



Yeah, I remember. But it's that cold... Literally everything freezes... and gets all frosty.. Seeing as you weren't too far away from me, though the further parts of the Ice would melt pretty quickly. Even with your flame hair it's take some time....

Plus wouldn't the ice just turn to water, and put out the flame anyways?

@Mater, Sure. Maybe one day. I don't see why you want to fight me though.

Edit: Well... Actually. You did really well. Even if I was just trying Ouryu out, you could have killed me had you put alittle more thought into it.

I'll tell you what, I'm impressed with how you handled things, and not getting pissed off at losing. So, I'll do you a favor, and help you out with becoming an elite just like I did Cythose.

Just give me your powers, and I'll come up with one other thing you have to answer.


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Hey read the rest..

(and no, that much water PROBABLY wont stop a consistant flame such as my fleece xD, unless its like a foot thick lol)

________

Wow i just love editing after someone else does because of the no-double-post rule thing lol... anyways...

List of "powers"? I dont get it...

(my brain hurts from the fucking hugeass test from science and the fucking hardass math test xD)


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

No Face said:


> Hey read the rest... lol and what ever happened to that "SureKill" Thing HMM?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> (and no, that much water PROBABLY wont stop a consistant flame such as my fleece xD, unless its like a foot thick lol)



Read the rest of my post too, genius --; I added some just for you.

And as far as the surekill thing goes, I waited about a turn before I used it. I left myself open for an attack, and you jumped into the Lava. 

Not my fault lol.

Yeah yeah, flame hair thingy. You burn stuff, I freeze stuff. The ice wouldn't melt immediately either. It'd take a few minutes....

Who really cares lol? You'd still have hypothermia anyways.
------

Just tell me what you can do, and then I'll give you a question. Depending on how you answer, is what can or cannot be used to bump you up.

Then I'll explain later on, why I decided to move you up. But it's going to be a few, if you answer retardedly.


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Yea... would kinda be hard to move xD...

Lolz... it wouldent let me edit my post... stupid laggy forum -.-


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

It's cool.... Anyways, send me a PM with that stuff, and I'll get the question ready when I think of it.

Anyways....

*The Following Members Have been promoted.*

Shippo the Wild > Bishop

Iruke the Calamity > Knight

Lavi the Chaotic > Bishop

Seta the Tormentor > Rook

Jack the Hailstorm > Knight

Crow the Typhoon > Knight

Cythose the Reaper > Sage

Grats. Anyone who feels they want to get bumped up, can start right here, right now lol. The battledome, or one of our RP's awaits.


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

What stuff? O.o My jutsu?


----------



## shendaime (May 21, 2007)

if i am a bishop then i need to fight more. anyone want to


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Hmmgh.. *requires an answer...*


----------



## Dogma (May 21, 2007)

C'mon now --; 

The same stuff you would have had to send to Arrixam to rank up, but in a less as condesnced form. Just tell me what all your abilities are, I'll take a good look at it, and we'll move from there.... Damn.

I said it like three times now.


----------



## .Near (May 21, 2007)

Ok... I need a detailed explanation of alot of things... and it will usually stick in my head if used often xD


Anyway ill get right on it.


I finished what you asked for... I tried (almost) my best.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 21, 2007)

Global Announcement!

The Chat room is now open!  Follow the link to the home forum and look under announcements!.


----------



## .Near (May 22, 2007)

Reaaaad it please hakanami


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 22, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> *The Following Members Have been promoted.*
> 
> Jack the Hailstorm > Knight



not that im complaning.... but y did i get promoted???


----------



## Cavalorn (May 22, 2007)

Hmm, so what is this Holocaust Group thing all about?
Anyone mind explaining it to me?


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 22, 2007)

hey Cavalorn
alow me to direct u to the correct thread that explains Holocaust and what we actually are
plus if u have anymore questions or wonders jsut PM one of us and we'll be able to help
your more than welcome to join if u like what u see
[Rasengan]_Eyeshield21_79
cheers
-KIng


----------



## Cavalorn (May 22, 2007)

KingofKings45 said:


> hey Cavalorn
> alow me to direct u to the correct thread that explains Holocaust and what we actually are
> plus if u have anymore questions or wonders jsut PM one of us and we'll be able to help
> your more than welcome to join if u like what u see
> ...



Aaaaah, now that makes much more sense. Thanks a lot!  

I'm tempted to join... but not until I think of a good character to rp with. But I'll be sure to let you know if I do!


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 22, 2007)

cool we could always do with more characters hehe
if u need help with creating a character check out the stat book
(featured on the same link i gave u, either the first or second post, there should be another link)
althought its not fully up to date it still gives u the jist of things
have fun


----------



## .Near (May 22, 2007)

Well... Ill be at school. Hopefully we get a sub in Computer Programming so i can come on here


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 22, 2007)

"sup NoFace"
*throws NoFace a coke*
"hows life?"


----------



## Revan (May 22, 2007)

*walks in with black hood and shiny white armor and a sword(see sig!)*....*looks around*


----------



## Iruke (May 22, 2007)

News

ok i may still be a pawn but since my story needs more *zing* the holocaust will now be in my story you may cheak it and tell me if i get your personality wrong


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (May 22, 2007)

Yay i've been promoted... but why?


----------



## Iruke (May 22, 2007)

hey dose no one care  i thought i was doing something good


----------



## Dogma (May 22, 2007)

I notice alot of y'all are curious, why you got promoted. So allow me to give y'all this list of reasons.

1. Interesting powers, that can be helpful sooner or later.

2. Excess of Pawns.

3. Black vs. White RP that will be opened soon enough.

4. Because to get ranked up isn't exactly the difficult thing in the world. I look for activity, as well as a good test of strength. Most of you are here on the battledome, so I've looked over one or two of your fights. And made a decision from there.

5. Special situations surrounding your activity. For example, you've said yourself, Crow. That you don't have alot of time to be on, due to lack of connection. Or Let's say Jack for instance. He's in a different timezone, so it's difficult to judge him as thouroughly as I would someone else. So I made the choice.

6. You've been in about a week or two.

7. Powers that cause you to be unable to fight in the battledome, or something like that. Both Lavi the Chaotic and Amber the Sly are good examples of this. Seeing as their more suited for not fighting.

8. Excess of Pawns! I mean there were like fifteen pawns at one time, and that's way too much.

Y'all get it now?


----------



## .Near (May 22, 2007)

Back from school ... hai


----------



## Iruke (May 22, 2007)

i have a question about squads um..can only elete (sorry if spelled worng) choose a squad


----------



## materpillar (May 22, 2007)

hmmm...what happens if we die in this? and are we allowed to kill other characters? also im lost on how to level up...i need a test or something so can someone post that on the other forum...


----------



## Dogma (May 22, 2007)

The rules for how to pic a squad will be adressed shortly. As I finally feel the need to start that new battledome.

As far as ranking up goes, currently, all you have to do is fight. I'm looking for new methods of ranking up, but for the moment, that's all there is too it. If you have a better idea please let me know, and I'll take it up with the other higher ups.

Y'all get your last posts here, cause when it gets closed down, that's it. We've pirated this portion of the forum for much too long.


----------



## .Near (May 22, 2007)

Haka, i send you the answers... xD

AND WHY DID YOU LAUGH AT ME XD


----------



## shendaime (May 22, 2007)

Iruke said:


> News
> 
> ok i may still be a pawn but since my story needs more *zing* the holocaust will now be in my story you may cheak it and tell me if i get your personality wrong



actually you've been promoted congrats.


----------



## .Near (May 22, 2007)

Hopefully i can become elite... considering even Hakanami said that story was good xD


----------



## HK-47 (May 22, 2007)

Doubt it.I like to become an elite,but I don't have nearly the paitence to write what it takes.
*Sighs*

Lol!Almost 1,000 Posts!


----------



## .Near (May 22, 2007)

Haka is helping me with my app i guess..


----------



## shendaime (May 22, 2007)

anyone want to one on one


----------



## .Near (May 22, 2007)

Heh... im elite now xD


----------



## HK-47 (May 22, 2007)

What the Hell?
*Sighs*
I'll never be an elite...


----------



## Omega (May 22, 2007)

No Face said:


> Heh... im elite now xD


EHHHHHHHHHHHH!??!?!? *sigh* thats wrong...me and cronos have waited so long....  Well congradulation....Jeez Iv been here for awhile now and im still not an elite...


----------



## .Near (May 22, 2007)

Lol thanks... Just ask Hakanami to help you... Maybe he will xD


JOO MUST BE WORTY XD


----------



## Dogma (May 22, 2007)

Yeah it's true. Along with Cythose, Kage got moved up as well.

But that doesn't mean those are the only ones who can get move up one step. I just have to take it easy on how many people do get promoted. Otherwise, catastrophe will kick in and well.... Things will fall apart.

I'll figure something out.... There's a way to move the both of you up, in oppose to just one of you.


----------



## HK-47 (May 22, 2007)

Alrighty Then!
(lol I say that alot)


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 22, 2007)

Wow, Kage is an elite now? Haha I dont feel special anymore. (Used to be only Elite)

Hey Hakanami, do you think you can run by me the ranking system again? Or at least send me alink to where I can get it? I know I haven't been doing much for the group, but I honestly do try. I am currently trying to draw us a group picture, and even a little parody fanfic of us!  It's just taking a long while with School interveneing(sp) "and all that jazz"   I wanna keep my title as an elite, hopefully not to be demoted to pawn or something  As you can see however, I can fight decently (if that's a werd)


----------



## HK-47 (May 22, 2007)

OMG!1 POST AWAY FROM 1,000 Posts!


----------



## .Near (May 22, 2007)

I just bearly passed the test... damn that hideout... forgots about it xD


----------



## HK-47 (May 22, 2007)

WOOHOO!
YEAH!
1,000 POSTS!
Dance Party!


----------



## Dogma (May 22, 2007)

Sure, though you can't get demoted, not now, not ever. Removed, but not demoted. lol.

Besides, I'd never support demoting someone who said my favorite phrase, or someone who works really hard, and just has alot of other stuff going, and all that kind of jazz.  

Pawn> Knight/Bishop/Rook> Myrmidon/Sage/Paladin> General > Co-Leader> Leader.

Of course, there are some more things i have cooked up, just for elites, or second level members. But it's a "You gotta wait and see kinda thing"

Don't worry so much about you no longer being the only elite. You still have another rank to get too. And you stand in good standing to get it, once school is out for you. I know I get out in a couple of days....


----------



## .Near (May 22, 2007)

i get out in 11 days xD


----------



## Omega (May 22, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Yeah it's true. Along with Cythose, Kage got moved up as well.
> 
> But that doesn't mean those are the only ones who can get move up one step. I just have to take it easy on how many people do get promoted. Otherwise, catastrophe will kick in and well.... Things will fall apart.
> 
> I'll figure something out.... There's a way to move the both of you up, in oppose to just one of you.


*Facefaults* ......heh..


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 22, 2007)

Haha awesome. I'm not gonna be demoted! YAY-YUH!

So my only last rank up would be a General... What exactly do General's do Haka-san?


----------



## Dogma (May 22, 2007)

Phantom, I want to talk to you in the chatroom in just a minute about your promotion in elite

Kaitair, We look after the group. Watching over to make sure nothing is wrong, occasionally pwn in the battledome, Make threads to benefit the group, accept applications, and do X amount of promotions. There's alot more too it, but it's pretty fun. I've been more like a Leader then a General for the past couple of weeks. But Asylum still tells me what to do from time to time.

Anyways, 
*Announcement!*

*This Battledome is now officially closed. Sealed, and placed under lock and key. We've gotten well over 3,000 posts in this thread. It's time to let it drop.*

We had alot of fun in this thread, that's for sure. But it's time to move onto somewhere new. So don't post here again.....

So without further Ado I present to you all the next Battle Dome.

*The New and Improved: Hororko-Suto Battledome*
stickied thread


----------



## .Near (May 22, 2007)

How is my pickture going???!?!?!?
Why did you ask completely irrelevent questions xX


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 23, 2007)

*walks in*
"hey up for a fight, anyone?"


----------



## Omega (May 23, 2007)

No Face said:


> How is my pickture going???!?!?!?
> Why did you ask completely irrelevent questions xX


Ask again and i will kill you.......

king of kings there is a new battle dome so stop posting everyone...


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 23, 2007)

gotta link?


----------



## Omega (May 23, 2007)

*sigh*
*The New and Improved: Hororko-Suto Battledome
*here


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (May 23, 2007)

cheers man


----------



## Vencet (May 25, 2007)

hey havent been on for a while whats every one been up to


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2007)

lol.fail..


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 25, 2007)

*pops in* hello everybody ^^


----------



## Dogma (May 25, 2007)

--; 

Apprarently there's an issue with the ability to scroll upward, but I'll say it again so no one posts here.

*We Have a new Battledome, this one is closed down. Don't post here,  but instead scroll to my previous post, and click on the link.*


----------



## Vance (Nov 23, 2007)

_ Bump for old times._


----------



## Dogma (Nov 23, 2007)

Bump for fail.


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 23, 2007)

Fuck this thread

Still,old times...


----------



## Vance (Nov 23, 2007)

_Lol. Dogma._


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 23, 2007)

lol. Scorpion.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 23, 2007)

lol wtf are ppl still posting here


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 23, 2007)

Spamming


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 25, 2007)

no, really?


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm serious


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Nov 26, 2007)

O:

What the hell have you done?!


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 27, 2007)

Destroying this fail thread.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 28, 2007)

sure get it trashed


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (Dec 4, 2007)

well that seems to be working?????


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow this place is old.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey it's Amber.

Hows life?


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 13, 2008)

lol how old is this thread?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 13, 2008)

Old as white decying dog shit


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 13, 2008)

I lol'd                   .


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 14, 2008)

Can't we just leave this place alone?


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Vencet (Mar 26, 2008)

damn dude this thing is acient i made this back when the hollo was still together *shrug* might as well bug a bunch of people by letting it live on rofl


----------



## Vencet (Mar 26, 2008)

hey if anyones reading this start posting stuff on it lets see if this thing can stay till december or something


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (Mar 31, 2008)

im here....


----------



## Arrixam (May 28, 2008)

Wow!  This place is old!​


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2008)

Bumping out of nostalgia


----------



## Revan (Jun 5, 2008)

This shit is still active and alive !?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually it isn't.

I was bored


----------



## Revan (Jun 5, 2008)

Meh, seems i'm like the only ex-member active, Good ol' Revan The Charger.. *dreamy*


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually I'm an old member

Cythose the Reaper

Black ArchBishop at your service


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually I'm an old member

Cythose the Reaper

Black ArchBishop at your service


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually I'm an old member

Cythose the Reaper

Black ArchBishop at your service


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually I'm an old member

Cythose the Reaper

Black ArchBishop at your service


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually I'm an old member

Cythose the Reaper

Black ArchBishop at your service


----------



## Omega (Oct 6, 2008)

Phantom the master...phew its been a awhile huh? how long...? 2 maybe 3 years....?


----------



## Revan (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm gonna organize a reunion thread...oh, and sorry for the reviving.. xD


----------



## Revan (Nov 21, 2008)

Reunion Thread on the way! PM me if you wanna know more about it, I might host it in private! We dun want anyone else invade us do we?

Just so you all know, As my name probably says: I am Revan The Charger. White Myrmidon.
PM me for the Reunion stuff!


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 21, 2008)

For the love of god stop bumping this dead thread.

*THREAD
OFFICIALLY
OVER*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 23, 2008)

I miss Horoko-Suto


----------

